# You can have Edward Cullen...We'll take Mickey Mouse, and the trip begins on page 101



## kaoden39

Hello Disfriends!!

Once again I am starting a pretrip report.  This time had better end in the trip or I think I may actually cry!!  It seems that every time I start a pretrip report something happens so cross your fingers and toes with me that this doesn't fall through!!

First the cast of characters, myself Michele(kids are thinking of nickname so I am waiting), my dh and their dad Scott who is going to be known as Weird Bikeguy, my mom Beverly that I am not sure about a nickname, my oldest daughter Kacy 16, who shall be known as Berht, my other daughter Kody 15, who shall be known as the Nicknamer until I can think of a better nickname, and our son Loren 13, who shall be known as Loho.  

Joining us on this trip is Loren's best friend Vincent 14, to be known as Bawb, his grandma and my friend Belen, and his little sister Cheyenne 4 at the time of the trip, who also needs a nickname.  Oh Ms Nicknamer????  I think like my mom, Belen wouldn't really want a nickname.

We are going June 14 thru June 18 or 19.  And oh boy I am so excited, this is a long overdue trip.  Our last trip was in March of 2007 and I was so sick I just didn't enjoy myself as much as I could or for that matter should. 

We are going to be staying at the Best Western Stovall Inn, this is the first time in a long time that we are not staying onsite.  I am kind of sad about that, but my budget isn't.  There are so many benefits to staying at Stovall's including being able to walk to the park if we so choose.  Or ride the shuttle.

This is a trip for the ages.  We have them all 2 seniors, 2 adults, 4 teenagers and one little one.  Join us on our little journey, and forget Edward Cullen, we are gonna have Mickey Mouse!!  

The title is for Bawb, the big Edward Cullen fan!!


----------



## onelilspark

LOVE the title!


----------



## kaoden39

onelilspark said:


> LOVE the title!



Why thank you I am sure Bawb will be thrilled.  I expect that all four teenagers will visit the thread at one time or another.


----------



## kaoden39

Cheyenne has a nickname now.  She is now going to be called Boo, from the nicknamer.  She is named after Boo from Monsters Inc. because she so looks like Boo!!  

And the Nicknamer will be called Nerdy Cookies for at least the near future.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sign me up to tag along for the ride. I mean, really, really, really sign me up OK?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Sign me up to tag along for the ride. I mean, really, really, really sign me up OK?



Jazz, I've been thinking about you everytime I hear a Shark score.  I am so glad to see you.


----------



## Trentmom

I am here!!!!

Sounds like your trip is going to be awesome and how cool it will be with the   variety of ages you have 


I will be taking notes for my future trip in the next 1-2 yrs


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> I am here!!!!
> 
> Sounds like your trip is going to be awesome and how cool it will be with the   variety of ages you have
> 
> 
> I will be taking notes for my future trip in the next 1-2 yrs



Oh yeah, it should be quite interesting to say the least.  And I am looking forward to the added dynamics of having so many ages along.  And I am glad to see you here!!


----------



## kaoden39

Well, we are going to drive as it is only 424 miles from our driveway to Disneyland according to Google maps.  Now honestly I am not sure how the groups willl be split but I will tell you that we will be taking to vehicles. 

Normally we would leave as soon as Weird Bike Guy gets off work on Sunday night, but, because Belen cannot drive at night we are going to leave Sunday the 13th in the early morning. Now I rather like the idea because coming Sunday afternoon is a lot better than on a busy Monday morning.  All that commute traffic and such.  

I think maybe Weird Bike Guy (who I may begin to refer to as WBG for brevity), Mama(my nickname because according to Kody my name is Mommy, and all these years I thought it was Michele), Berht, Nerdy Cookies (who may become NC), Loho, and Bawb may walk over to Downtown Disney and all the fun to be had in that area.  Especially since Bawb has never been to DTD.  That will give the two grandma's a chance to rest before the frivolity of Disneyland on Monday.

Now, I realize that DTD is like a mall, and is just a money trap but I still love it tremendously.  And I think that it will be fun to share it with someone who has never spent time there.  And because we are going to be with the teenagers maybe WBG and I will go over to the Disneyland Hotel and visit the Lost Bar and have a grown up beverage.  Ah the pleasure of  the kids growing up.  Now this is on the contingent that we do not end up with Boo.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Jazz, I've been thinking about you everytime I hear a Shark score.  I am so glad to see you.



Ahh. I love the sound of a Sharks goal. Yes, yes I do.  And it's been quite awhile, huh? I've missed this place, but it looks like I have good timing.

And as far as the title of your TR is concerned ... why can't we have both?!?! I know I sure as heck will.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Ahh. I love the sound of a Sharks goal. Yes, yes I do.  And it's been quite awhile, huh? I've missed this place, but it looks like I have good timing.
> 
> And as far as the title of your TR is concerned ... why can't we have both?!?! I know I sure as heck will.



I was going for catchy and Bawb is a major Edward Cullen fan and he kind of came up with the title.  And I will take Mickey for sure, Mickey, Mickey, he's my guy.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> Now, I realize that DTD is like a mall, and is just a money trap



What??  Say it isn't so...

I swear I can never leave {WDW} DTD without spending $50 ... more like $100+.  From World of Disney to Once Upon a Toy to the Art of Disney and now Goofy's Candy Company ... then there's Ghiradellis, too.

I assume DL DTD is similar.

I'm so glad you guys are planning a trip!  It sounds like tons of fun and will be my first DL trip report so I can live vicariously through you on all the rides, etc.


----------



## Marshay

OH, I love the nicknames!!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> What??  Say it isn't so...
> 
> I swear I can never leave {WDW} DTD without spending $50 ... more like $100+.  From World of Disney to Once Upon a Toy to the Art of Disney and now Goofy's Candy Company ... then there's Ghiradellis, too.
> 
> I assume DL DTD is similar.
> 
> I'm so glad you guys are planning a trip!  It sounds like tons of fun and will be my first DL trip report so I can live vicariously through you on all the rides, etc.



I know shocking huh?  Disney doing something commercial and for money?  No way! 

In DTD here the candy shop is Marceline's Confectionery and oh my.  I want some fudge this trip.  Ghiradellis is not the biggest deal to me, I just need to drive 45 miles to go to Ghiradelli Square in San Francisco.  

I love the World of Disney, I look forward to going there and The Emporium on Main Street.

I am thrilled to see you here.  Thanks for joining in.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> OH, I love the nicknames!!



Oh thank you, it adds to the fun.  Nerdy Cookies loves giving nicknames.  She is a kick (sometimes).


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh thank you, it adds to the fun.  Nerdy Cookies loves giving nicknames.  She is a kick (sometimes).



See, my mom tells me that I'm always a kick. It's just sometimes that kick isn't so pleasant.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> See, my mom tells me that I'm always a kick. It's just sometimes that kick isn't so pleasant.



You know that Mothers curse?  I hope you have one just like you?  Well, I did, and it is Nerdy Cookies herself.  And then I got the extra added kick of having my Mom too.  Berht was born on her birthday and is extremely similar.  So I am a lucky bug.


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele

Can you do a separate post with everyone name and nickname, so I can get it all straight

I am so confused


----------



## kaoden39

Okay, Kelly just for you I have a few pictures.  Not all of the parties but enough so that you can connect with the major players as it were.





This is Bawb(Vincent), and he has been Loren's best friend since kindergarten.

Oh and this is in no particular order.  It is just in the order of how I found the pictures in my photobucket.





This is a twofor.  This is Berht(Kacy) on the left, and Nerdy Cookies(Kody) on the right.





This is Loho(Loren), I am sorry it isn't a full picture but this is my favorite picture of him.  Well, one of them is of one of his eyes, but well, I decided two were better.





Here is my wonderful DH Scott.  Otherwise known as Weird Bike Guy.

I will try and post pictures of us other players later.


----------



## Trentmom

Thanks Chele.

I thikn I just about got it now

Vincent= Bawb

Loren=LoHo

Kacy=Berth

Kody=Nerdy Cookies

Scotty = WBG

Okay, I am good now..thanks


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Thanks Chele.
> 
> I thikn I just about got it now
> 
> Vincent= Bawb
> 
> Loren=LoHo
> 
> Kacy=Berth
> 
> Kody=Nerdy Cookies
> 
> Scotty = WBG
> 
> Okay, I am good now..thanks



Kacy is Berht, but you did well.  

I like your Shark avatar.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Kacy is Berht, but you did well.
> 
> I like your Shark avatar.



woops transposed the letters there

Thank U...LIke to mix it up every now and then, as you all know


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> woops transposed the letters there
> 
> Thank U...LIke to mix it up every now and then, as you all know



I know.  I need to change mine, I just don't know what I want.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I know.  I need to change mine, I just don't know what I want.



Something Disneyland or Valentines related


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Something Disneyland or Valentines related



I was thinking Disneyland.  We shall see.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I was thinking Disneyland.  We shall see.



You can never go wrong there


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You can never go wrong there



I know huh?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

*thread infiltration*


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> *thread infiltration*



Oh my!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my!!








*gasp*


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> *gasp*



Is that the face Brendon will make when you tweet him and invite him to meet you there?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Is that the face Brendon will make when you tweet him and invite him to meet you there?



I don't know. We need to ask Spencer/Zack/Shane!






Brendon and Spencer are excited for our trip


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I don't know. We need to ask Spencer/Zack/Shane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendon and Spencer are excited for our trip



That is a great picture.  And I see that they are excited.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> That is a great picture.  And I see that they are excited.








They're more excited now :0


----------



## kaoden39

Okay so I am already making lists in my mind, and tomorrow I am going to start putting down in a notebook just for the trip.  I plan on taking notes while on the trip too so I need to get a little notebook that is a durable one.  I figure the better notes that I take the better the trip report.  

I think that because our trip mainly falls during the week, that we should hit the more popular rides on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and save DCA for Thursday or Friday.  And I am considering six day tickets because WBG may be going on a bike ride on Saturday so I think at least the kids and I will go cruise the park in the morning.  Or maybe we will go check out the Garden Walk as it opened after our last trip to Disneyland.

I need to discuss this with the rest of the posse.  The main problem I see is that my mom will not want to walk so I don't know.   I will think of something. 

Here is the website for Garden Walk for my WDW friends that I know are here.

http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> They're more excited now :0



Wow, they really are.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Okay so I am already making lists in my mind, and tomorrow I am going to start putting down in a notebook just for the trip.  I plan on taking notes while on the trip too so I need to get a little notebook that is a durable one.  I figure the better notes that I take the better the trip report.
> 
> I think that because our trip mainly falls during the week, that we should hit the more popular rides on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday, and save DCA for Thursday or Friday.  And I am considering six day tickets because WBG may be going on a bike ride on Saturday so I think at least the kids and I will go cruise the park in the morning.  Or maybe we will go check out the Garden Walk as it opened after our last trip to Disneyland.
> 
> I need to discuss this with the rest of the posse.  The main problem I see is that my mom will not want to walk so I don't know.   I will think of something.
> 
> Here is the website for Garden Walk for my WDW friends that I know are here.



I thought we were going on Saturday anyways


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I thought we were going on Saturday anyways



There you go thinking again!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> There you go thinking again!








;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> ;D


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh, this is just too funny


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, this is just too funny



Yes, my clown and I.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Yay! I am here for the ride! I'm happy you have a trip planned! That oughta put a spring in your step, huh?


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Yay! I am here for the ride! I'm happy you have a trip planned! That oughta put a spring in your step, huh?



I am gonna sound so mean but when Scotty came home yesterday and said he had to work on one of his days off I kind of did the happy dance in my mind.   more money for vacation.  Bad, bad wife!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I am gonna sound so mean but when Scotty came home yesterday and said he had to work on one of his days off I kind of did the happy dance in my mind.   more money for vacation.  Bad, bad wife!!



Hee hee... that's not so bad! It might have been if you'd said it *outside* of your head though!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Hee hee... that's not so bad! It might have been if you'd said it *outside* of your head though!



I know, but funnily enough WBG says, "there's more vacation money".  I felt so guilty for a few minutes.


----------



## DizNee Luver

**Michelle**  you're going this summer???  Sounds like a great plan!!!  We'll follow you up a month later!!! (at least that's the plan)

Can't wait to see this unfold!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> **Michelle**  you're going this summer???  Sounds like a great plan!!!  We'll follow you up a month later!!! (at least that's the plan)
> 
> Can't wait to see this unfold!!!!



Well, hi there!!

I was think about you the other day when I was starting this trip report.  How are you?  How are all the kids?  And your DH?  How are the girls especially?


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Well, hi there!!
> 
> I was think about you the other day when I was starting this trip report.  How are you?  How are all the kids?  And your DH?  How are the girls especially?



We're busy as always.....I will have to say 2009 was a very rough year for us.  We didn't get to move south as we had hoped & ended up moving further north in Oregon.  Moving to Salem was a good move for us.....much better services for the girls & I LOVE their pediatrician!!!! He's wonderful!!

Michayla was diagnosed on the autism spectrum & cognatively she's still around a 6-8 mths.  Shyann is progressing better but still way behind.  She's going to be tested for autism in the near future & we're guessing her cognative skills are about a 15-18mth old.  (they'll be 3 in May)

I'll post more......on MY PTR!!!!!  Make sure you check it out!!!  There's a couple pics of the family.....just made the starting post today.......but once things get going on there....I'll get more photos up.

I thought you were going to DL in December??? Did that not work out???


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We're busy as always.....I will have to say 2009 was a very rough year for us.  We didn't get to move south as we had hoped & ended up moving further north in Oregon.  Moving to Salem was a good move for us.....much better services for the girls & I LOVE their pediatrician!!!! He's wonderful!!
> 
> Michayla was diagnosed on the autism spectrum & cognatively she's still around a 6-8 mths.  Shyann is progressing better but still way behind.  She's going to be tested for autism in the near future & we're guessing her cognative skills are about a 15-18mth old.  (they'll be 3 in May)
> 
> I'll post more......on MY PTR!!!!!  Make sure you check it out!!!  There's a couple pics of the family.....just made the starting post today.......but once things get going on there....I'll get more photos up.
> 
> I thought you were going to DL in December??? Did that not work out???



I am sorry to hear that 2009 wasn't great for you.  But, I am glad to hear that it took an upturn. 

It's good to know that you have a good pediatrician, and it sounds like he is on the ball.  Knowing where the girls are will help you to better care for them.

I shall now go look for your trip report.  

Our 2009 wasn't as great as it could be, first Scotty's plant where he works cut hours for a while so that put a damper on the trip.  Then he injured himself at work in the beginning of November, and was off for nearly two months and during that time he had surgery so that put a huge damper on the trip and we decided to put it on hold.  I am glad that we did too, it wouldn't have been as much fun as this trip will be.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

So... I'm Kacy/Berht and I decided to post


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I am gonna sound so mean but when Scotty came home yesterday and said he had to work on one of his days off I kind of did the happy dance in my mind.   more money for vacation.  Bad, bad wife!!



Love it 



BTW.....in one of your previous post you were talking about Garden Walk I think it was called.

The link was not there....


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Love it
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.....in one of your previous post you were talking about Garden Walk I think it was called.
> 
> The link was not there....



You know I read elsewhere on the boards that they are not allowing all of your links.  Maybe that is one they won't allow.  Odd, isn't it?

I don't know.  I tried to put it in again.  We shall see if it is still there when you look again.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> You know I read elsewhere on the boards that they are not allowing all of your links.  Maybe that is one they won't allow.  Odd, isn't it?
> 
> I don't know.



Oh okay.. maybe that is what happened then..


----------



## kaoden39

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> So... I'm Kacy/Berht and I decided to post



I thought you were gonna add a picture you liked.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Oh okay.. maybe that is what happened then..



I tried to add it again.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I'm Nerdy Cookies and I'mma post a better picture of me


----------



## kaoden39

Better is such a relative term.  I like the other picture better.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> I like your Shark avatar.



Yes, cool avatar, Sharky!!



kaoden39 said:


> I figure the better notes that I take the better the trip report.
> 
> Here is the website for Garden Walk for my WDW friends that I know are here.



yes, we want a good trip report!!  Take those notes! 

That Garden Walk area looks super cool!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Yes, cool avatar, Sharky!!
> 
> 
> 
> yes, we want a good trip report!!  Take those notes!
> 
> That Garden Walk area looks super cool!




I know, kind of almost like DTD.  Another money spending spot, but I love looking at those kind of places, and it looks like there are a lot places to eat that interest me.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> better is such a relative term.  I like the other picture better.



Well then >


----------



## kaoden39

You know you are a serious addict when you know the parks well but you still order books from Amazon.  Yes, I ordered the Birnbaum, and another one that I had never heard of before called The Imagineering Field Guide to Disneyland.  I am thrilled.  they are coming on Tuesday.  

My name is Michele, and I am a addict.  My drug is Disneyland.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm right there with you!!!  I always get the Birmbaum book for the year we're going.....lol Plus whatever else I can find.......


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm right there with you!!!  I always get the Birmbaum book for the year we're going.....lol Plus whatever else I can find.......



So, you feel my pain then.


----------



## onelilspark

Haha, I order the books for Disney World...in actuality, I could probably write them 

The Imagineering Field Guides are really neat though.  I didn't know they had one to Disneyland (we have Epcot's.)  I'll have to pick that up...


----------



## kaoden39

onelilspark said:


> Haha, I order the books for Disney World...in actuality, I could probably write them
> 
> The Imagineering Field Guides are really neat though.  I didn't know they had one to Disneyland (we have Epcot's.)  I'll have to pick that up...



That's the way I am.  I have been going to Disneyland for close to 40 years, so I know the place.  I justified it this time by telling myself that we haven't been since spring of 2007.  Like it has changed so much?  I do think though that the Imagineering Field Guide will be different for me.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> My name is Michele, and I am a addict.  My drug is Disneyland.



<said all together> "Hi Michele!"

I actually don't buy the books anymore but I get them from our library.  Always looking to see if I missed something or to learn about the new stuff!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> <said all together> "Hi Michele!"
> 
> I actually don't buy the books anymore but I get them from our library.  Always looking to see if I missed something or to learn about the new stuff!





I have Nerdy Cookies reading the books now and Berht is talking about reading them too.    I am such a good influence on my children, aren't I?


----------



## kaoden39

I love to spend time browsing in the stores, not necessarily buying anything, but I love to browse in them.  Now my kids Nerdy Cookies especially likes to get her souvenirs on the first or second day.  I think because we are going during a peak time and we normally go during the non-peak time I do not plan on going into the stores except maybe the hat stores and a candy store or two, until Friday or Saturday.  Except for DTD, as I think the only time I actually plan to shop there will be our first afternoon and evening.  Of course that is subject to change.

I want to make sure we ride the busier ride on Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday.  I am a person that loves, loves, loves, New Orleans Square.  To me this is my favorite place in the whole park.  The feel of the area, with the jazz music playing and the shops, rides and places to eat in that area are my favorites.  My must do rides are in this area, my all time favorite Pirates of the Caribbean, and the Haunted Mansion.  Now those of you who have never been to Disneyland I have been told that both of these rides are different here than they are in Disneyworld.

I would like to on the first day ride on Indiana Jones, Pirates of the Caribbean, and Haunted Mansion, and Splash Mountain.  Because it is a Monday we may be able to fit them all in in the first half of the day.  I don't really know, I do know that I was looking at attendance records and I don't think it is going to be much busier in June than it was in March during SPring break but that remains to be seen.

In the past we have visited every land every day, but I think maybe this year we may attack the big rides Monday-Wednesday.  And then meander on the other days.  I do know that I want to save DCA for Thursday.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

The first day I plan on:

1. Going on Pirates.
2. Finding Jack Sparrow.
3. Eating a Mickey pretzel 
4. Tweeting at Brendon Urie to come to Disneyland


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> The first day I plan on:
> 
> 1. Going on Pirates.
> 2. Finding Jack Sparrow.
> 3. Eating a Mickey pretzel
> 4. Tweeting at Brendon Urie to come to Disneyland



So, Ms Nerdy Cookies when are you posing for that picture with Mr Toad?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> So, Ms Nerdy Cookies when are you posing for that picture with Mr Toad?



On the first day DDDDDDDDD


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> On the first day DDDDDDDDD



Are you only posing with Toad because of Brendon?


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> On the first day DDDDDDDDD



And I will have my laptop so I can tweet it that night!!!



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> Are you only posing with Toad because of Brendon?



Hi Bawb!!  Of course she is!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> Are you only posing with Toad because of Brendon?



Of course, Bawb ;D


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Of course, Bawb ;D



i knew it. im like, a mind reader or something. im like edward cullen


----------



## kaoden39

I pretty much have decided that at least my group of six is going to get 6 day park hoppers.  Even if Scotty goes on a bike ride the rest of us can go visit the park or parks of our choice.  And I think that we should do our MM on Saturday, I have learned from my buddy Jazz's trip report http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2103191, that Saturday's the MM is maybe not as crowded.

I also know that one morning that we absolutely have to eat at the Riverbelle, Nerdy Cookies must have her Mickey pancakes.  That is her favorite meal,  me I am a little more strange I am planning to have bacon wrapped asparagus.  I love me some bacon wrapped asparagus.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i knew it. im like, a mind reader or something. im like edward cullen



But, Bawb you don't sparkle like Edward.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> But, Bawb you don't sparkle like Edward.



nothing a little bit of rhinestones couldnt fix!  but then id be more like adam


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> nothing a little bit of rhinestones couldnt fix!  but then id be more like adam



Good point.  But maybe we should get a bedazzler.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I pretty much have decided that at least my group of six is going to get 6 day park hoppers.  Even if Scotty goes on a bike ride the rest of us can go visit the park or parks of our choice.  And I think that we should do our MM on Saturday, I have learned from my buddy Jazz's trip report http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2103191, that Saturday's the MM is maybe not as crowded.
> 
> I also know that one morning that we absolutely have to eat at the Riverbelle, Nerdy Cookies must have her Mickey pancakes.  That is her favorite meal,  me I am a little more strange I am planning to have bacon wrapped asparagus.  I love me some bacon wrapped asparagus.



Yay for six day tickets!




...Can I post a picture of Brendon and Spencer?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Good point.  But maybe we should get a bedazzler.



ehh. i wouldnt use it. id look like the horrible part of the seventies.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yay for six day tickets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Can I post a picture of Brendon and Spencer?



Sure why not?  Just don't go overboard.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ehh. i wouldnt use it. id look like the horrible part of the seventies.



Or Adam.....Nah, more like Richard Simmons.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Best picture ever. You can't argue about it. It just is.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Or Adam.....Nah, more like Richard Simmons.



...... i think ill stick to edward =O


----------



## kaoden39

^^^hmm^^^


----------



## nerdylightbulb

bawb! At the disco said:


> ...... I think ill stick to edward =o



but adam is better singer d:


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Best picture ever. You can't argue about it. It just is.[/QUOTE]
> 
> so whos brendon cuddling with in this picture?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> but adam is better singer d:



ive said it before ill say it again. edward, magnus, adam and jacob in the back would be an awesome band


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ...... i think ill stick to edward =O



 Hmm



nerdylightbulb said:


> but adam is better singer d:



And much hotter.



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> so whos brendon cuddling with in this picture?



Spencer Smith the other half of Panic! at the Disco.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ive said it before ill say it again. edward, magnus, adam and jacob in the back would be an awesome band



It would bring the girls in for sure.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> so whos brendon cuddling with in this picture?








Spencer Smith. The just as important, yet not as sexy, half of Panic! At The Disco.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> *
> And much hotter.
> *
> 
> 
> Spencer Smith the other half of Panic! at the Disco.



LET IT BE KNOWN THAT MY MOTHER THINKS ADAM LAMBERT IS HOT! xD


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> It would bring the girls in for sure.



no doubt. shirtless jacob, and the sparkly guys in front. one gay one bi and one most likely straight


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Spencer Smith. The just as important, yet not as sexy, half of Panic! At The Disco.



There are those that might find him sexier.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Spencer Smith. The just as important, yet not as sexy, half of Panic! At The Disco.



hes as important as mr urie?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> no doubt. shirtless jacob, and the sparkly guys in front. one gay one bi and one most likely straight


Yay for shiny things 



kaoden39 said:


> There are those that might find him sexier.



Like Berht?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hes as important as mr urie?



He's 50% of the band, so yeah


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yay for shiny things
> 
> i still think edward is the shiniest


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> He's 50% of the band, so yeah



its a two person band?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> nerdylightbulb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for shiny things
> 
> i still think edward is the shiniest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAGNUS IS SHINIER CAUSE HE'S 9348593485x AS AMAZING!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## WDWtraveler27

hi Bawb, Kody, and Kody's mother!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> its a two person band?



After Ryan and Jon seceded.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Bawb! At the Disco said:
> 
> 
> 
> MAGNUS IS SHINIER CAUSE HE'S 9348593485x AS AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! edward was,is, and always will be shinier
Click to expand...


----------



## nerdylightbulb

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi Bawb, Kody, and Kody's mother!



Hai Luis Enrique


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> After Ryan and Jon seceded.



whos that?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> NO! edward was,is, and always will be shinier



Lies and slander ;D


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Edward scares me! good pretrip report btw!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi Bawb, Kody, and Kody's mother!



hello whoever you are


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> whos that?








12 year old and pot head ;D


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Lies and slander ;D



im not a liar. im a truther


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Edward scares me! good pretrip report btw!



is he too shiney for you?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hello whoever you are


I'm Luis Enrique! maybe you know me from facebook? no? Kody help me with this please


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> 12 year old and pot head ;D



if you combine the two do you get 12 year old pothead?


----------



## kaoden39

WDWtraveler27 said:


> hi Bawb, Kody, and Kody's mother!





WDWtraveler27 said:


> Edward scares me! good pretrip report btw!



Hi Luis Enrique.  Welcome to the pre-trip report and thank you.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I'm Luis Enrique! maybe you know me from facebook? no? Kody help me with this please



OH your that one guy they talk too. and you like disneyland


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> is he too shiney for you?


He's the guy that stole your name.



WDWtraveler27 said:


> I'm Luis Enrique! maybe you know me from facebook? no? Kody help me with this please


Done.



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> if you combine the two do you get 12 year old pothead?



No... You get this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLg_sG0k1dk


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> OH your that one guy they talk too. and you like disneyland


yes, thats me! DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> He's the guy that stole your name.
> 
> 
> Done.
> 
> 
> 
> No... You get this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLg_sG0k1dk



Oh you mean Beatles rip off?  Bad Beatles rip off at that?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> He's the guy that stole your name.
> 
> who stole my name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... You get this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLg_sG0k1dk



and what is this?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh you mean Beatles rip off?  Bad Beatles rip off at that?



I tried listening with an open mind ;~; I need "New Perspective" D':


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and what is this?



Yucky music.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

WDWtraveler27 said:


> yes, thats me! DDDDDDDDDD



i have something to infer from your name. you. are. a. mickey mouse fan arent you?


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I tried listening with an open mind ;~; I need "New Perspective" D':



I went into it with an open mind and it sucks.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yucky music.



you mean like the jonas brothers? no offense. just not my kind of music


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> you mean like the jonas brothers? no offense. just not my kind of music



No, it's worse.  Much, much worse.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> No, it's worse.  Much, much worse.



......and how is that possibly done?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ......and how is that possibly done?



Well, very carefully I am sure.  It is bad though and I am usually generous.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i have something to infer from your name. you. are. a. mickey mouse fan arent you?


Yes! Im a Disney fanatic!


----------



## kaoden39

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Yes! Im a Disney fanatic!



Fellow Disney fanatics unite!!!


----------



## WDWtraveler27

kaoden39 said:


> Fellow Disney fanatics unite!!!


Yay! I like disney movies, disney parks, disney music, disney merchandise, disney food, and everything disney DDDD wooo!


----------



## kaoden39

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Yay! I like disney movies, disney parks, disney music, disney merchandise, disney food, and everything disney DDDD wooo!



I especially like Disney villains and Disney parks.


----------



## WDWtraveler27

I love disney villains!!!1 Scar is the best!


----------



## kaoden39

WDWtraveler27 said:


> I love disney villains!!!1 Scar is the best!



I am a fan of all of them but, my all time favorite is Maleficent.  One year we are going to go at Halloween time so we can see them all.  Except maybe Scar.  I was looking at a friends trip report earlier and he had a picture of Jafar.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I am a fan of all of them but, my all time favorite is Maleficent.  One year we are going to go at Halloween time so we can see them all.  Except maybe Scar.  I was looking at a friends trip report earlier and he had a picture of Jafar.



i want to see the evil emperor zurg!


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i want to see the evil emperor zurg!



You will at least see him on the Buzz ride.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> You will at least see him on the Buzz ride.



really? evil emporer zurg, sworn enemy of the galactic alliance?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> really? evil emporer zurg, sworn enemy of the galactic alliance?



I swear that I saw a Zurg statue in there.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I swear that I saw a Zurg statue in there.



i want his autograph. because he is buzz lightyears father


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i want his autograph. because he is buzz lightyears father



I have never seen the live character but I can ask around and see if anyone has ever seen him.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I have never seen the live character but I can ask around and see if anyone has ever seen him.



yes please. i want to have the father son collection


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> yes please. i want to have the father son collection



I'll let you know Bob.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i want his autograph. because he is buzz lightyears father



Are we still gonna bag Jack Sparrow and bring him home? *shifty eyes*


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I'll let you know Bob.



and then i want to meet woody and jesse and i want to see if they get people to play the other people. like rex and potato head and bo peep and slinky. and RC!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Are we still gonna bag Jack Sparrow and bring him home? *shifty eyes*



if we find an edward cullen!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Are we still gonna bag Jack Sparrow and bring him home? *shifty eyes*



Only if it is Johnny Depp.  



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and then i want to meet woody and jesse and i want to see if they get people to play the other people. like rex and potato head and bo peep and slinky. and RC!




That would be fun.  We have seen Woody and Jesse


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> if we find an edward cullen!



And Brendon and Spencer <3


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Only if it is Johnny Depp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fun.  We have seen Woody and Jesse



yeah. woody and jesse are staples in frontier land


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Only if it is Johnny Depp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be fun.  We have seen Woody and Jesse



The actors are _sorta_ attractive.

I'd personally like to bring a Peter Pan home ;D


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> And Brendon and Spencer <3



and emmett and carilisle <333333333333333 xD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> The actors are _sorta_ attractive.
> 
> I'd personally like to bring a Peter Pan home ;D



I know that.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and emmett and carilisle <333333333333333 xD



Brendon and Spencer aren't married...


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> The actors are _sorta_ attractive.
> 
> I'd personally like to bring a Peter Pan home ;D



how tight are his tights?
and personally id take jasmin home


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> brendon and spencer aren't married...



......emmett is carlisle's adopted vampire son!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> how tight are his tights?
> and personally id take jasmin home



Peter Pan wears tights ;D







Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ......emmett is carlisle's adopted vampire son!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Peter Pan wears tights ;D



and jasmine is just :O
and how did you not know abou emmet and carlisle


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and jasmine is just :O
> and how did you not know abou emmet and carlisle









What about Mulan?  I know Loho will think she is hot!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> What about Mulan?  I know Loho will think she is hot!!



loho thinks a lot of them are hot though


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> loho thinks a lot of them are hot though



That's true indeed.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and jasmine is just :O
> and how did you not know abou emmet and carlisle



I wasn't thinking


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> That's true indeed.



hed think minnie mouse was hot if she didnt have a mask


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> I wasn't thinking



we also need to find me a bella and rosalie and alice!


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hed think minnie mouse was hot if she didnt have a mask



Later when I have more time I will post a story about Loren and Minnie that is so cute.




Bawb! At the Disco said:


> we also need to find me a bella and rosalie and alice!



I know we will see Alice, and I hope we see the Mad Hatter too!!!


----------



## kaoden39

My books came!!!  Woohoo!!!  I am so excited!!!  I am going to be doing some intense reading, note taking, and list making.  Yay!!!  I am so addicted to these books.  Well, I have never read one of the Imagineer's guides before so I will let you all know if that one is as addicting as the others.


----------



## Trentmom

Enjoy your books

I priced a DL vacation online and just put down June 2010 to get an idea of price and saved it

Well yesterday in the mail I got 2010 Disney Planning video and they included maps of DL and all about the hotels. They even had some good deals in there I think.

Can't go this year, but fun to read about it all


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Enjoy your books
> 
> I priced a DL vacation online and just put down June 2010 to get an idea of price and saved it
> 
> Well yesterday in the mail I got 2010 Disney Planning video and they included maps of DL and all about the hotels. They even had some good deals in there I think.
> 
> Can't go this year, but fun to read about it all



I love, love, love the planning videos.  And one thing to remember if you are planning a trip to Disneyland, so much of the time it is cheaper to plan your own trip.  Like for instance you can get Hojo's for $59 a night if you watch for the entertainment rates.  And it's easy enough to get the entertainment cards on ebay and such.  Another little thing I learned planning this trip is that the cheapest place for our park hoppers is the actual Disneyland website versus the so called cheaper ways including through the local air force base.  I am kind of waiting to see if they run a discount for the summer before I buy our tickets.  And I am so hoping that Hojo's has entertainment rates when we go.


----------



## mnmrmustard

Okay, on board and all caught up after wading through the animated discussions on hot band guys and take home characters 

...oh, Snow White of course






I can't wait to start doing the mental gymnastics of keeping up with all of the nicknames.  The trip sounds good with lots of time for everyone to have fun without being rushed.  I did find that Monday was a lot more crowded than we were expecting it to be when we were there in October, so watch out for the "long weekenders"


----------



## kaoden39

mnmrmustard said:


> Okay, on board and all caught up after wading through the animated discussions on hot band guys and take home characters
> 
> ...oh, Snow White of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start doing the mental gymnastics of keeping up with all of the nicknames.  The trip sounds good with lots of time for everyone to have fun without being rushed.  I did find that Monday was a lot more crowded than we were expecting it to be when we were there in October, so watch out for the "long weekenders"



Oh yeah, I am having a hard time remembering the nicknames so I so understand that one.  And I told Bawb about the Snow White picture so I know he will be visiting the thread to see her picture.  You know since they got rid of Jack Sparrow there are no hot male characters for us Mama's.  Thanks for the thought of the busy Monday, we have been there on a Monday that was busy.  I was surprised when I doscovered how busy Thursdays were.  

Oh and Welcome to the thread.


----------



## mnmrmustard

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah, I am having a hard time remembering the nicknames so I so understand that one.  And I told Bawb about the Snow White picture so I know he will be visiting the thread to see her picture.  You know since they got rid of Jack Sparrow there are no hot male characters for us Mama's.  Thanks for the thought of the busy Monday, we have been there on a Monday that was busy.  I was surprised when I doscovered how busy Thursdays were.
> 
> Oh and Welcome to the thread.



I was unhappy that they laid off Jack at the parks, but I hadn't thought about you ladies loosing your token hottie.  Us guys are pretty spoiled with how many cute female characters we get to meet, but all you have now is those vanilla "princes" - bummer.

Thank you for the welcome


----------



## kaoden39

mnmrmustard said:


> I was unhappy that they laid off Jack at the parks, but I hadn't thought about you ladies loosing your token hottie.  Us guys are pretty spoiled with how many cute female characters we get to meet, but all you have now is those vanilla "princes" - bummer.
> 
> Thank you for the welcome



No, those princes a little too "good" for a villain lover like myself.  I do understand why they did away with Jack though.  From what I understand there were some inappropriate ladies and well there is a limit to what you can allow.  Nerdy Cookies is hoping to get Brendon Urie to come to the park, it should be great fun watching her looking for him.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah, I am having a hard time remembering the nicknames so I so understand that one.  And I told Bawb about the Snow White picture so I know he will be visiting the thread to see her picture.  You know since they got rid of Jack Sparrow there are no hot male characters for us Mama's.  Thanks for the thought of the busy Monday, we have been there on a Monday that was busy.  I was surprised when I doscovered how busy Thursdays were.
> 
> Oh and Welcome to the thread.



you were right on the snow white


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> you were right on the snow white



I so knew that.  I know our group!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Later when I have more time I will post a story about Loren and Minnie that is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know we will see Alice, and I hope we see the Mad Hatter too!!!



what did loho do with minne mouse?
and what about rosalie and bella?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I so knew that.  I know our group!!



indeed you do. we need a phil (or is it spencer?) chamberlain for kacy though


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> what did loho do with minne mouse?
> and what about rosalie and bella?



This was during the trip when he was five years old and he was totally exhausted.  His shoes hurt, he hurt, etc.  And he sat down out by the main gate on one of the planters and just cried.  Minnie and Mickey were coming out to do their meet and greet and she saw Loren crying, she came over and wiped his tears, and gave him a kiss on his head.  It made his day and calmed him down.  To me that was the Disney magic.



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> indeed you do. we need a phil (or is it spencer?) chamberlain for kacy though



They are both married, we need to find her someone new.  Oh and I realize that you weren't talking Alice in Wonderland but I was.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> This was during the trip when he was five years old and he was totally exhausted.  His shoes hurt, he hurt, etc.  And he sat down out by the main gate on one of the planters and just cried.  Minnie and Mickey were coming out to do their meet and greet and she saw Loren crying, she came over and wiped his tears, and gave him a kiss on his head.  It made his day and calmed him down.  To me that was the Disney magic.
> 
> 
> 
> They are both married, we need to find her someone new.  Oh and I realize that you weren't talking Alice in Wonderland but I was.



loren got kissed by minnie mouse :O
and maybe she can meet a jacob


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> loren got kissed by minnie mouse :O
> and maybe she can meet a jacob



Hmm or a Peter Pan, or maybe they have a hot pirate or two.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I love, love, love the planning videos.  And one thing to remember if you are planning a trip to Disneyland, so much of the time it is cheaper to plan your own trip.  Like for instance you can get Hojo's for $59 a night if you watch for the entertainment rates.  And it's easy enough to get the entertainment cards on ebay and such.  Another little thing I learned planning this trip is that the cheapest place for our park hoppers is the actual Disneyland website versus the so called cheaper ways including through the local air force base.  I am kind of waiting to see if they run a discount for the summer before I buy our tickets.  And I am so hoping that Hojo's has entertainment rates when we go.




Thanks for your tips

I also heard that you can a disboards discount too at HoJos I think it was.

Did u ever hear of that?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Thanks for your tips
> 
> I also heard that you can a disboards discount too at HoJos I think it was.
> 
> Did u ever hear of that?



Yeah I did, it is about 10%.  But I do know that you can befriend them on FB and find out about all of the discounts that way too.  I will send them as a friend suggestion.  That way you find out about all of the deals.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm or a Peter Pan, or maybe they have a hot pirate or two.



or maybe a goofy xD


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> or maybe a goofy xD



No, Goofy is mine.  I married him in 1992.  We call him Scotty, or WBG(Weird Bike Guy)


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> No, Goofy is mine.  I married him in 1992.  We call him Scotty, or WBG(Weird Bike Guy)



hmmm.... maybe a mater!  cause mater is awesome


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah I did, it is about 10%.  But I do know that you can befriend them on FB and find out about all of the discounts that way too.  I will send them as a friend suggestion.  That way you find out about all of the deals.



Thanks Chele...will be looking for it


----------



## DizNee Luver

Hey Michelle.....do you have facebook???  Add me!!!  Laurie ***......have tinkerbell as my pic.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hmmm.... maybe a mater!  cause mater is awesome



Or Lightening just cause he is the cool car!!



Trentmom said:


> Thanks Chele...will be looking for it



Not a problem and their posts are usually a kick to follow.  And they have pictures and videos for you to look at.



DizNee Luver said:


> Hey Michelle.....do you have facebook???  Add me!!!  Laurie Eck......have tinkerbell as my pic.



Yes, I do and I sent you a friend request.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Or Lightening just cause he is the cool car!!
> 
> 
> 
> welll.....can I meet mater?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> kaoden39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Lightening just cause he is the cool car!!
> 
> 
> 
> welll.....can I meet mater?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes of course.  We will find out when he is going to be out at DCA and make sure to be there just for you!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## kaoden39

^^^No words?^^^


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

kaoden39 said:


> ^^^No words?^^^



It's hilarious XD


----------



## kaoden39

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> It's hilarious XD



I meant have you no opinions or things that you want to do Berht?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> It's hilarious XD



WHAT HAPPENS NEXT


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

...


----------



## Belle Ella

When one is feeling down, all you need to do is open this thread and hilarity will ensue!!

Can't believe I never thought to look for the HOJO on Facebook. That whole thing is so foreign to me, but it's the only way to keep in touch with my grandmother.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> When one is feeling down, all you need to do is open this thread and hilarity will ensue!!
> 
> Can't believe I never thought to look for the HOJO on Facebook. That whole thing is so foreign to me, but it's the only way to keep in touch with my grandmother.



I am so glad that we are pleasing!


----------



## kaoden39

I have been busily reading my books and coming up with all these great ideas.  And I have so many.  I am kind of reluctant about making any eating plans until I know for sure what is going on.  For instance division in groups, we are definitely eating breakfast as a unit of sorts I am sure.  I want to eat at the Plaza one morning, I want one character breakfast.  Yes, it is me the Mama wanting to have the character meal.  I love watching the character interaction and although we have never eaten here I want to because I have seen so many wonderful pictures from there.  On several trip reports.  Sorry Sherry I am forsaking Goofy's kitchen this time.

And maybe if Scotty and I are lucky maybe he and I will get a meal alone.  Yes, a grown up meal.  Now to decide where, I am not wanting to eat at the Blue Bayou, I am looking for advice guys.  So lets see some input.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## kaoden39

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


>



Silly girl


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain




----------



## mnmrmustard

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> you were right on the snow white



Here here!



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hmmm.... maybe a mater!  cause mater is awesome



Good call there too - mater rocks!



kaoden39 said:


> I have been busily reading my books and coming up with all these great ideas.  And I have so many.  I am kind of reluctant about making any eating plans until I know for sure what is going on.  For instance division in groups, we are definitely eating breakfast as a unit of sorts I am sure.  I want to eat at the Plaza one morning, I want one character breakfast.  Yes, it is me the Mama wanting to have the character meal.  I love watching the character interaction and although we have never eaten here I want to because I have seen so many wonderful pictures from there.  On several trip reports.  Sorry Sherry I am forsaking Goofy's kitchen this time.
> 
> And maybe if Scotty and I are lucky maybe he and I will get a meal alone.  Yes, a grown up meal.  Now to decide where, I am not wanting to eat at the Blue Bayou, I am looking for advice guys.  So lets see some input.



What, the character meals are supposed to be for the kids???  I'll have to take your word for that ;-]  Good luck figuring out the logistics for the meals, I know it can be challenging with a big family.



Mrs. Chamberlain said:


>



Hehehe, nice.


----------



## kaoden39

mnmrmustard said:


> Here here!
> 
> 
> 
> Good call there too - mater rocks!
> 
> 
> 
> What, the character meals are supposed to be for the kids???  I'll have to take your word for that ;-]  Good luck figuring out the logistics for the meals, I know it can be challenging with a big family.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe, nice.



I have nightmares about meal time.  Dinners ought to be interesting as the two grandmas and Boo will be going back to the hotel much earlier than the rest of us.  We shall see.  One thing that is certain this is going to be an interesting trip.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I have been busily reading my books and coming up with all these great ideas.  And I have so many.  I am kind of reluctant about making any eating plans until I know for sure what is going on.  For instance division in groups, we are definitely eating breakfast as a unit of sorts I am sure.  I want to eat at the Plaza one morning, I want one character breakfast.  Yes, it is me the Mama wanting to have the character meal.  I love watching the character interaction and although we have never eaten here I want to because I have seen so many wonderful pictures from there.  On several trip reports.  Sorry Sherry I am forsaking Goofy's kitchen this time.
> 
> And maybe if Scotty and I are lucky maybe he and I will get a meal alone.  Yes, a grown up meal.  Now to decide where, I am not wanting to eat at the Blue Bayou, I am looking for advice guys.  So lets see some input.



Yay character breakfast <3


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yay character breakfast <3



I know.  Yummy.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I know.  Yummy.



And character-y... 



We're just gonna pretend that's a word...


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> And character-y...
> 
> 
> 
> We're just gonna pretend that's a word...



Or we could "we'll be full of characters from breakfast."


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Or we could "we'll be full of characters from breakfast."



I don't understand your post


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I don't understand your post



How about "we will have a breakfast full of characters"?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> How about "we will have a breakfast full of characters"?



That makes sense


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> That makes sense



I can plead being sick for my not being clearer.  Yeah, that's it.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I can plead being sick for my not being clearer.  Yeah, that's it.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>



Aww thank you Nerdy Cookies!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Aww thank you Nerdy Cookies!!















URIE!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

mnmrmustard said:


> Here here!
> 
> 
> 
> Good call there too - mater rocks!QUOTE]
> 
> any other awesome princesses youd like to share?
> and mater is just plain awesome


----------



## mnmrmustard

kaoden39 said:


> I have nightmares about meal time.  Dinners ought to be interesting as the two grandmas and Boo will be going back to the hotel much earlier than the rest of us.  We shall see.  One thing that is certain this is going to be an interesting trip.



You'll figure it out  



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> any other awesome princesses youd like to share?



Well let's see ...I wasn't personally lucky enough to sidle up to any more of the princesses, only a wicked queen






But my daughters did 

My Bean with Pocahontas





And Aurora with my Pumpkin Girl





Alice from the Halloween parade





And even one of the Buzzettes ...has that kind of green chick from Star Trek appeal - lol


----------



## kaoden39

Those are great pictures Mike.  Yeah, I'll figure it out and then I will write about the nervous breakdown when I get home.  Oh and thank you fro the evil queen.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

mnmrmustard said:


> You'll figure it out
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's see ...I wasn't personally lucky enough to sidle up to any more of the princesses, only a wicked queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my daughters did
> 
> My Bean with Pocahontas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Aurora with my Pumpkin Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice from the Halloween parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even one of the Buzzettes ...has that kind of green chick from Star Trek appeal - lol



buzz has buzzettes? :O i never knew that. and thanks for all the princesses shown


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> buzz has buzzettes? :O i never knew that. and thanks for all the princesses shown



Now you are gonna need to look for the Buzzette's huh?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Now you are gonna need to look for the Buzzette's huh?



indeed i will


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> indeed i will



I'll put it on the to do list.


----------



## Marshay

Buzzettes?  Cool.  I never saw them before either.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Buzzettes?  Cool.  I never saw them before either.



Aren't they adorable?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Aren't they adorable?



Love the hair!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Love the hair!



I want finger nail polish that color.


----------



## Belle Ella

I actually think I have nail polish that color, haha.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I actually think I have nail polish that color, haha.



That's cause it's such a great color.


----------



## kaoden39

I am thinking about food and where I want to eat.  There are just a few things that I really think are "must haves" like a corn dog from the Red Wagon, a Mickey pretzel, a Dole whip, a veggie burger from Test Pilots Grill, and nachos from either White Water Snacks or Croc's Bits and Bites.

I am easy to please, those are my must haves.

I was talking with Belan earlier and we were discussing that we might change to Hojo's if we can get the entertainment rate.  So that means at least one breakfast at Mimi's.  I love Mimi's breakfasts.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I'll put it on the to do list.



YAY  this is going to be like a big eye spy trip


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I am thinking about food and where I want to eat.  There are just a few things that I really think are "must haves" like a corn dog from the Red Wagon, a Mickey pretzel, a Dole whip, a veggie burger from Test Pilots Grill, and nachos from either White Water Snacks or Croc's Bits and Bites.
> 
> I am easy to please, those are my must haves.
> 
> I was talking with Belan earlier and we were discussing that we might change to Hojo's if we can get the entertainment rate.  So that means at least one breakfast at Mimi's.  I love Mimi's breakfasts.



i NEED my gumbo!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Cafe Orleans is on our must do list!!!  Great gumbo, delicious Monte Cristo Sandwich, Pomme Fritas & those yummy beignets!!!! Heavenly!!

Oh, don't forget the candy shoppe on Main Street & get yourself one of the smore bars..........drooling as I type this!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Cafe Orleans is on our must do list!!!  Great gumbo, delicious Monte Cristo Sandwich, Pomme Fritas & those yummy beignets!!!! Heavenly!!
> 
> Oh, don't forget the candy shoppe on Main Street & get yourself one of the smore bars..........drooling as I type this!!!



And the candy shops in Critter Country and the one in DTD.  I can hardly wait, there are so many places I want to go and if I went to all of then I would gain a ton of weight.


----------



## Belle Ella

The Hojo is always worth it when you can snag the Ent. rate. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will be available for our dates in July, but we'll see.

Your list of must haves looks absolutely mouth-watering! Bad it's lacking in my #1 favorite Disneyland treat which we all know are my beloved mint juleps from the Mint Julep Bar. I'm seriously addicted to those things like I cannot tell you.

And hey, isn't there some coupon you can sign up for for Mimi's breakfast?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> The Hojo is always worth it when you can snag the Ent. rate. I'm keeping my fingers crossed it will be available for our dates in July, but we'll see.
> 
> Your list of must haves looks absolutely mouth-watering! Bad it's lacking in my #1 favorite Disneyland treat which we all know are my beloved mint juleps from the Mint Julep Bar. I'm seriously addicted to those things like I cannot tell you.
> 
> And hey, isn't there some coupon you can sign up for for Mimi's breakfast?



Too funny, Bawb and I were talking about the Mint Juleps earlier and he has never had one.  I haven't had one for years.  I think I need to try one again.  I really want to try the frozen apple juice.  I need to go to Mimi's online and check that out.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> YAY  this is going to be like a big eye spy trip



Yay for eye spy :{D


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> YAY  this is going to be like a big eye spy trip



I missed this earlier.  Silly me.  Sorry, yes we will be playing...




nerdylightbulb said:


> Yay for eye spy :{D



....eye spy with my blue eye....


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I missed this earlier.  Silly me.  Sorry, yes we will be playing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....eye spy with my blue eye....


...Can I post one Brendon?


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> ...Can I post one Brendon?



It seems that you have in your signature.  Okay but just one.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> It seems that you have in your signature.  Okay but just one.









;D


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I am thinking about food and where I want to eat.  There are just a few things that I really think are "must haves" like a corn dog from the Red Wagon, *a Mickey pretzel*, _a Dole whip_, *a veggie burger from Test Pilots Grill, and nachos from either White Water Snacks or Croc's Bits and Bites.*
> 
> I am easy to please, those are my must haves.
> 
> I was talking with Belan earlier and we were discussing that we might change to Hojo's if we can get the entertainment rate.  So that means at least one breakfast at Mimi's.  I love Mimi's breakfasts.



*Bolded* things are what I must have. _Italics_ mean I'll try it, but if I don't like it, you get to eat it.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> *Bolded* things are what I must have. _Italics_ mean I'll try it, but if I don't like it, you get to eat it.



I see, who says you are gonna eat with me?  I thought you were gonna hangout without us grown ups?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I see, who says you are gonna eat with me?  I thought you were gonna hangout without us grown ups?



I don't have any money ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I don't have any money ;D



Uh huh, and not because you want to?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Uh huh, and not because you want to?



I do want to DDDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I do want to DDDD



Okay....


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Okay....


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>



You're only saying that because I am buying you food....


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> You're only saying that because I am buying you food....



FOOD?! WHERE?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> FOOD?! WHERE?



All over...absolutely all over.  Especially the candy shop at Pooh's Corner.  Yummy, I want a Tigger Tail.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> All over...absolutely all over.  Especially the candy shop at Pooh's Corner.  Yummy, I want a Tigger Tail.



they have a candy shop? for a person going there once a year for the past ten years i know almost nothing about that place. whats a tigger tail?


----------



## WDWtraveler27

wow. this thread grew


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> they have a candy shop? for a person going there once a year for the past ten years i know almost nothing about that place. whats a tigger tail?



There are definitely a few candy shops in Disneyland.  It is marshmallows covered with orange chocolate and has the brown stripes.  Totally yummy from what I hear.


----------



## kaoden39

WDWtraveler27 said:


> wow. this thread grew



We are a chatty group.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> There are definitely a few candy shops in Disneyland.  It is marshmallows covered with orange chocolate and has the brown stripes.  Totally yummy from what I hear.



i am a disney noob. teach me. i am but a padawan. and that sounds grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat !


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i am a disney noob. teach me. i am but a padawan. and that sounds grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat !



Oh grasshopper I shall teach you.....there is much to learn.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Oh grasshopper I shall teach you.....there is much to learn.



i first seek a mighty weapon which shall defeat all my disney foes in a battle of strategy and skill


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i first seek a mighty weapon which shall defeat all my disney foes in a battle of strategy and skill



Yes, that is an important thing to have....


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, that is an important thing to have....



i got it! body glitter so im like edward and everyone will be blinded by the suns shiney rays and i will be able to defeat them


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i got it! body glitter so im like edward and everyone will be blinded by the suns shiney rays and i will be able to defeat them



Oooh great weapon choice.  Watch out Edward, Bawb is taking over!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> they have a candy shop? for a person going there once a year for the past ten years i know almost nothing about that place. whats a tigger tail?



How about a visual:





I have so much food porn I don't know what to do with it anymore.



kaoden39 said:


> We are a chatty group.



Your PTR is it's own chat thread, you know.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh great weapon choice.  Watch out Edward, Bawb is taking over!!!



now i need the disney knowledge of a specific movie to make sure people dont accuse me of just being there because u have nothing better to do


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

belle ella said:


> how about a visual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have so much food porn i don't know what to do with it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Your ptr is it's own chat thread, you know.



foood porn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> How about a visual:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much food porn I don't know what to do with it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Your PTR is it's own chat thread, you know.



Oh I know, that was what I meant.  We have big mouths.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> now i need the disney knowledge of a specific movie to make sure people dont accuse me of just being there because u have nothing better to do



Hmm I must think of a movie.  Well, you could say it is pixie dust from Tinkerbell!!



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> foood porn!!!!!!!!!!



I know, it is so nice for everyone to bring pictures to our thread.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm I must think of a movie.  Well, you could say it is pixie dust from Tinkerbell!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it is so nice for everyone to bring pictures to our thread.



no. i alreday know what i must do. it ..... is time for me to bring out some old videotapes
and yes. yay for food porn!


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> no. i alreday know what i must do. it ..... is time for me to bring out some old videotapes
> and yes. yay for food porn!



Yay Disney movie marathon.  We have tons too so if you need any just say the word!!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Belle Ella said:


> I have so much food porn I don't know what to do with it anymore.




OH TAG FAIRY!!!


----------



## NStramler

They changed the corn dogs at the Little Red Wagon on Main Street... You might want to rethink that "must have".  It is now on my do not buy list..

Susie


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> OH TAG FAIRY!!!



Boy you have that right.  It would make a great tag.  Oh tag fairy?




NStramler said:


> They changed the corn dogs at the Little Red Wagon on Main Street... You might want to rethink that "must have".  It is now on my do not buy list..
> 
> Susie



Oh thank you Susie.  That kind of breaks my heart.


----------



## Belle Ella

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> OH TAG FAIRY!!!



 It would make a good one, huh?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It would make a good one, huh?



Yes, it would.


----------



## Belle Ella

Too bad methinks I shall never get a tag, lol.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Too bad methinks I shall never get a tag, lol.



Ah but you never know when the tag fairy will come a callin' she's a lady of mystery.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Belle Ella said:


> How about *a visual*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have so much food porn I don't know what to do with it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Your PTR is it's own chat thread, you know.



And here is a Brendon Urie visual


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Ah but you never know when the tag fairy will come a callin' she's a lady of mystery.



Well, I shall wait in anticipation until the honor has been bestowed upon me. I can't say it will be a patient wait, however.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, I shall wait in anticipation until the honor has been bestowed upon me. I can't say it will be a patient wait, however.



Maybe a little foot tapping....


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe a little foot tapping....



I might as well add in a little song as well.

Wait, I can't sing a lick.

How about humming?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I might as well add in a little song as well.
> 
> Wait, I can't sing a lick.
> 
> How about humming?



Well, certainly and come on even "good" singers sing off key from time to time.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, certainly and come on even "good" singers sing off key from time to time.



The key there being _some_ of the time as opposed to _all_ of the time.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> The key there being _some_ of the time as opposed to _all_ of the time.





Okay, but I have always been of the belief that if you enjoy singing then you should sing loud and proud.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Okay, but I have always been of the belief that if you enjoy singing then you should sing loud and proud.



... in the shower ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> ... in the shower ...



Well, okay, but admit it in Disneyland you at least catch yourself humming along.  I know I do it.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, okay, but admit it in Disneyland you at least catch yourself humming along.  I know I do it.



OK, OK. I fully confess to outright singing along with just about everything. All the time. Everywhere I go


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Well, okay, but admit it in Disneyland you at least catch yourself humming along.  I know I do it.



I'mma be singing EVERYTHING at Disneyland! Panic!, Family Force Five, Eleventyseven, etc...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> OK, OK. I fully confess to outright singing along with just about everything. All the time. Everywhere I go



See I knew it.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I'mma be singing EVERYTHING at Disneyland! Panic!, Family Force Five, Eleventyseven, etc...



I am so sure of that!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> See I knew it.



What can I say, I just love to be contrary sometimes.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I am so sure of that!!!



I'mma sing "Put Your Hands Up" on roller coasters


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> What can I say, I just love to be contrary sometimes.



That is fun!



nerdylightbulb said:


> I'mma sing "Put Your Hands Up" on roller coasters



Midtown?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Midtown?




Family Force 5 ;D Linky.

For Midtown, I'll probably sing "Just Rock And Roll"


----------



## Belle Ella

nerdylightbulb said:


> I'mma sing "Put Your Hands Up" on roller coasters



I can just hear it now!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Belle Ella said:


> I can just hear it now!



"Ugly people, put your hands doooooooown!" ;D xP


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

With all these Brendons everywhere, I felt the nedd to post Michael Jagmin XD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> With all these Brendons everywhere, I felt the nedd to post Michael Jagmin XD


Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Nuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.



What's so wrong with him? XD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> What's so wrong with him? XD


Il va manger les enfants.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

WDWtraveler27 said:


> Il va manger les enfants.



If I knew what you were saying, I'd come up with a good comeback XD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> If I knew what you were saying, I'd come up with a good comeback XD


i said he will eat the children


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

WDWtraveler27 said:


> i said he will eat the children



Nu D: He isn't a vicious monster


----------



## WDWtraveler27

who is this? http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=249826


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

WDWtraveler27 said:


> who is this? http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=249826



Didn't we already go over this? XD


----------



## WDWtraveler27

mrs. Chamberlain said:


> didn't we already go over this? Xd


but you never told me who he is


----------



## nerdylightbulb

WDWtraveler27 said:


> but you never told me who he is



Someone from another site.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Mrs. Chamberlain said:


> With all these Brendons everywhere, I felt the nedd to post Michael Jagmin XD



But Brendon is hot. You can have a "nedd" to post him though


----------



## nerdylightbulb

We're gonna sing songs throughout the park (at least me and Berht are ;D). The "set list" is currently:



"Ugly People Put Your Hands Down" and probably more by Family Force 5
"A Little Piece Of Heaven" by Avenged Sevenfold
"Whataya Want From Me?" by Adam Lambert
"Just Rock And Roll" and possibly more by Midtown
"Evil Genuis", "Conan", "Flashlight (The Cullen Song)" and probably more by Eleventyseven
"Reinventing Your Exit" by Underoath
"There's A Good Reason These Tables Are Numbered..." and probably moreby Panic! At The Disco
At least "Monster Monster" by The Almost
"Shake It" by Metro Station



Any suggestions?


----------



## kaoden39

Well, my song list is more Disney.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, my song list is more Disney.



As is mine, lol. Or should I say - completely.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> As is mine, lol. Or should I say - completely.



Well,  I have to be honest, if they start singing a random Panic! at the Disco song I might join in.  There are some of their songs I cannot resist.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well,  I have to be honest, if they start singing a random Panic! at the Disco song I might join in.  There are some of their songs I cannot resist.



Just remember to sing loud and proud!

See, I can take advice.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Just remember to sing loud and proud!
> 
> See, I can take advice.



Oh, I will. 

I see that.  I am so proud!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> we're gonna sing songs throughout the park (at least me and berht are ;d). The "set list" is currently:
> 
> 
> 
> "ugly people put your hands down" and probably more by family force 5
> "a little piece of heaven" by avenged sevenfold
> "whataya want from me?" by adam lambert
> "just rock and roll" and possibly more by midtown
> "evil genuis", "conan", "flashlight (the cullen song)" and probably more by eleventyseven
> "reinventing your exit" by underoath
> "there's a good reason these tables are numbered..." and probably moreby panic! At the disco
> at least "monster monster" by the almost
> "shake it" by metro station
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions? :d



the cullen song?! Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> the cullen song?! Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> the cullen song?! Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg



It's an awesome song :{D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> It's an awesome song :{D



No way!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> No way!!



YES WAY! Drivin' this Benz like I got no lisence 
Bitin' on necks like they're made of spices
Suckin' on blood cause it tastes like honey
Climbing up trees with my spidermonkey
Throw your baseballs swing your bat like lightning
Gotta save Bella with some vampire fighting


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> No way!!



Yes.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yes.



edward?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> YES WAY! Drivin' this Benz like I got no lisence
> Bitin' on necks like they're made of spices
> Suckin' on blood cause it tastes like honey
> Climbing up trees with my spidermonkey
> Throw your baseballs swing your bat like lightning
> Gotta save Bella with some vampire fighting



Are you listening to eleventyseven now?



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> edward?




Yeah, he got cosmetic surgery to make him attractive.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Are you listening to eleventyseven now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he got cosmetic surgery to make him attractive.



i was. they are AWESOME!  and i think he got surgery to make him sparkle less


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i was. they are AWESOME!  and i think he got surgery to make him sparkle less



I am sure Nerdy Cookies will be thrilled to hear that.

And quite possibly he got his sparkle removed.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i was. they are AWESOME!  and i think he got surgery to make him sparkle less



DDDDD 11ty7 = the happiest thing I've ever heard 

But sparkles are awesome:


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele

Anything new with your planning ?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Hey Chele
> 
> Anything new with your planning ?



Well, since you asked...I plan on adding some things in a little while.  Some thoughts on must do rides.  Stay tuned for new and exciting news.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Well, since you asked...I plan on adding some things in a little while.  Some thoughts on must do rides.  Stay tuned for new and exciting news.



Cool... Will be here

Can't wait


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Cool... Will be here
> 
> Can't wait



Coming right up.....


----------



## kaoden39

Because we are going for six days to the park I know that I can take it easy and see everything.  For those of you that haven't been here yet it is set up on a much smaller scale than DW.  

My must do rides are simple, everything.  I want to save the "dark" rides in Fantasyland for night time and early morning.  We are going to definitely need to arrange that Nerdy Cookies and whoever she can get to ride in the submarine with her to ride Finding Nemo with her when it isn't super busy.  I am a little too claustrophobic for it, the old subs used to totally freak me out. 

I am kind of bummed because I have heard that Star Tours is getting rehabbed while we are there but I am hoping that it isn't closed because I love this ride.  Although I was not thrilled with Innoventions any of the times I have been on it I want to see the home of the future this trip. 

I will get my ducking over with now, I do not want to see Captain Eo, I saw it the year it opened, and that was enough for me.   Go ahead and throw the rocks and such, I am tough.  Yes, I am old!!!

I look forward to Buzz Lightyear and I am prepared to be blown away by Scotty, I always am.  I am going to ride Space Mountain, I haven't ridden it for so long because I have sat with one kids or another while Scotty has ridden it.  This year they are old enough to ride by themselves and do their thing.  

I may even sit through Jedi training although it means absolutely nothing to me, I have never and I do mean never seen any of the Star Wars movies.  Sacrilege I know.

Enough thoughts for now, stay tuned for more exciting updates and I am sure pictures of Brendon Urie and whoever Berht's crush for the week is.  Because well, poor Brendon is Kody's MAD crush!!


----------



## Trentmom

That is great you are going for 6 days. I heard you really only need about 3 or 4 at most to see all. So plenty of time to relax and take it easy

I have seen all the Star Wars Movie..Lucky Me..Don;t be jealous, You know you are 

So what do you consider dark rides in Fantasyland? Tell me why they are cool to go on at night. I need all the insider tips for when we go in the next year or two..


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> That is great you are going for 6 days. I heard you really only need about 3 or 4 at most to see all. So plenty of time to relax and take it easy
> 
> I have seen all the Star Wars Movie..Lucky Me..Don;t be jealous, You know you are
> 
> So what do you consider dark rides in Fantasyland? Tell me why they are cool to go on at night. I need all the insider tips for when we go in the next year or two..



You know I am totally jealous. 

The dark rides are Mr Toads Wild Ride, Snow Whites Scary Adventure, Alice's Adventure through Wonderland, and Peter Pan.  The reason for doing it at night is because the rides aren't quite as long, for some reason people think their little ones want to ride them and during the day if you don't do them first thing you wait forever in line.  So night time it is slower.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Because we are going for six days to the park I know that I can take it easy and see everything.  For those of you that haven't been here yet it is set up on a much smaller scale than DW.
> 
> My must do rides are simple, everything.  I want to save the "dark" rides in Fantasyland for night time and early morning.  We are going to definitely need to arrange that Nerdy Cookies and whoever she can get to ride in the submarine with her to ride Finding Nemo with her when it isn't super busy.  I am a little too claustrophobic for it, the old subs used to totally freak me out.
> 
> I am kind of bummed because I have heard that Star Tours is getting rehabbed while we are there but I am hoping that it isn't closed because I love this ride.  Although I was not thrilled with Innoventions any of the times I have been on it I want to see the home of the future this trip.
> 
> I will get my ducking over with now, I do not want to see Captain Eo, I saw it the year it opened, and that was enough for me.   Go ahead and throw the rocks and such, I am tough.  Yes, I am old!!!
> 
> I look forward to Buzz Lightyear and I am prepared to be blown away by Scotty, I always am.  I am going to ride Space Mountain, I haven't ridden it for so long because I have sat with one kids or another while Scotty has ridden it.  This year they are old enough to ride by themselves and do their thing.
> 
> I may even sit through Jedi training although it means absolutely nothing to me, I have never and I do mean never seen any of the Star Wars movies.  Sacrilege I know.
> 
> Enough thoughts for now, stay tuned for more exciting updates and I am sure pictures of Brendon Urie and whoever Berht's crush for the week is.  Because well, poor Brendon is Kody's MAD crush!!



jedi training? I CAN LEARN THE FORCE!


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> jedi training? I CAN LEARN THE FORCE!



Indeed....and I will make sure we get lots of pictures and maybe some video even.  I am thinking about buying one of those Flip video cameras.  Youtube here we come.  And then it can be used to video WBG's bike races.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Indeed....and I will make sure we get lots of pictures and maybe some video even.  I am thinking about buying one of those Flip video cameras.  Youtube here we come.  And then it can be used to video WBG's bike races.



hes going to race in LA? and if we do go to jedi training i dont care how weird it is if they want a volunteer i am running to the front and im going to wave my hand franticly


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> hes going to race in LA? and if we do go to jedi training i dont care how weird it is if they want a volunteer i am running to the front and im going to wave my hand franticly



No, I meant other races, I plan on having the camera for a while.  Oh I so need video of that.  And face it, will be any weirder than some of the things you see at Disneyland?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> No, I meant other races, I plan on having the camera for a while.  Oh I so need video of that.  And face it, will be any weirder than some of the things you see at Disneyland?



oh ok. and it isnt that weird. but still. i want to be a frickin jedi


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> oh ok. and it isnt that weird. but still. i want to be a frickin jedi



Yay for you!  I will be proud of you if you have the courage to do it!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Yay for you!  I will be proud of you if you have the courage to do it!!



ohh i have the courage. question is will they pick me


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ohh i have the courage. question is will they pick me



You never know until you try.  And then there is the lesson that the little engine that could taught us, "I think I can, I think I can, I know I cna, I know I can!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, he got cosmetic surgery to make him attractive.



HAHHA! 

That made me LOL.


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> HAHHA!
> 
> That made me LOL.



Thank you mam!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

OFF TOPIC:

Mommy, I found my Urie


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Mommy, I found my Urie



Drink and all?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Drink and all?



Fo sho ;D 

He has a nice facial expression.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Fo sho ;D
> 
> He has a nice facial expression.



Yeah tis true indeed.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> You never know until you try.  And then there is the lesson that the little engine that could taught us, "I think I can, I think I can, I know I cna, I know I can!!



indeed it is true. i hope to get this on film


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> indeed it is true. i hope to get this on film



If you do it we will film it!!  Have no doubt!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> If you do it we will film it!!  Have no doubt!!



and youtube it xD


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> and youtube it xD



Without a doubt.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Without a doubt.



one million hits is my goal


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> one million hits is my goal



You have lofty goals indeed.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> you have lofty goals indeed.



2000000


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> 2000000



Wow


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Wow



actually my new goal is to become more famous than justin beiber. i think i deserve it just a little more


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> actually my new goal is to become more famous than justin beiber. i think i deserve it just a little more



I see.  Well, as you were then.


----------



## kaoden39

I did our taxes today and well we are gonna have a great trip.  I am so looking forward to going on our trip.  I keep going back and forth on whether or not I want one of those little video cameras, either the Flip or the Kodak one.  I am kind of leaning towards the Kodak because I like the way that it saves the video better than the Flip does.  There are certain things that I really want video of.  Like Bawb and the Jedi training.  There are some memories that are just too good to miss out on.

I really want to have one "grown up" meal with Scotty, the kids are old enough to eat without us and if not the two grandma's will be along.  I cannot decide on where to eat and whenever I ask WBG he says, "whatever you want honey", as nice as he thinks he is being he is frustrating me.  So, I lean towards either a meal at someplace in DTD, one of the hotel ones, or at one of the parks.  I lean away from the Napa Rose, it's not really our style.  I would love to go to Ralph Brennan's but I know Scotty.  So it will probably someplace like Steakhouse 55 or something like that where there is a menu we both can deal with.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> actually my new goal is to become more famous than justin beiber. i think i deserve it just a little more



But Justin *BEAVER* has a "singing" career *shifty*


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> But Justin *BEAVER* has a "singing" career *shifty*


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>



Though I think he very well may be better than Nick


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Though I think he very well may be better than Nick



At least until he goes through puberty....


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> At least until he goes through puberty....



Someone is doing their art project on him and my teacher thought he was a girl when she saw his picture


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Someone is doing their art project on him and my teacher thought he was a girl when she saw his picture



That's what I am talking about.  So Nerdy Cookies what rides are you looking forward to?  And what foods do you want to eat?  Are there any must have souvenirs for you?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> That's what I am talking about.  So Nerdy Cookies what rides are you looking forward to?  And what foods do you want to eat?  Are there any must have souvenirs for you?



I don't know


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I don't know


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Rides: Anything with a long line where I can sing ;D

Food: Pretzels.

souvenirs: I want a hat


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Rides: Anything with a long line where I can sing ;D
> 
> Food: Pretzels.
> 
> souvenirs: I want a hat



Well, that is an improvement.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Well, that is an improvement.



I know ;D


----------



## kaoden39

I love the shops on Main Street.  Heck, I love all of Main Street, there is something about it that attracts me.  I cannot tell you how thrilled I am that Great Moments with Mr Lincoln is back.  When we went in 2007 it was the Steve Martin movie which was interesting and fun but I love Mr Lincoln and I read that it is different so that is good.  

I plan on using the busier days to my benefit on this too.  At that I time I am going to attack Main Street.  I plan on visiting all of the shops, and I do mean all of the shops.  Lol, even the magic shop.  Which although silly is fun.  I don't know if the music store is there but if it is and you can still make a cd with the Disney songs of your choice, I am so going to do it.

I also may actually buy myself a hat this time.  I saw the best hat last time we were there, it was a Maleficent hat and I really want one.  I love the villains and I plan on making it my job to find as many villains as I can.  And I will do what I never do, I will actually get my picture taken with them.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I love the shops on Main Street.  Heck, I love all of Main Street, there is something about it that attracts me.  I cannot tell you how thrilled I am that Great Moments with Mr Lincoln is back.  When we went in 2007 it was the Steve Martin movie which was interesting and fun but I love Mr Lincoln and I read that it is different so that is good.
> 
> I plan on using the busier days to my benefit on this too.  At that I time I am going to attack Main Street.  I plan on visiting all of the shops, and I do mean all of the shops.  Lol, even the magic shop.  Which although silly is fun.  I don't know if the music store is there but if it is and you can still make a cd with the Disney songs of your choice, I am so going to do it.
> 
> I also may actually buy myself a hat this time.  I saw the best hat last time we were there, it was a Maleficent hat and I really want one.  I love the villains and I plan on making it my job to find as many villains as I can.  And I will do what I never do, I will actually get my picture taken with them.



Yay villains 







I'm patriotic


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Yay villains
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm patriotic



Oh is that how it is pronounced now?  That isn't how it is spelled.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh is that how it is pronounced now?  That isn't how it is spelled.



Is too! Spell check said so!



I FOUND A NUDIE PICTURE OF HIM :0


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Is too! Spell check said so!
> 
> 
> 
> I FOUND A NUDIE PICTURE OF HIM :0


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>



It was weird and Kacy said she's scared


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> It was weird and Kacy said she's scared



Of what the picture or the explosives?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Of what the picture or the explosives?



The picture :3


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> The picture :3



I see you have a new avatar too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I love the shops on Main Street......If I didn't have little ones, I would spend hours in them!!  I heard that the music store did those CD's & always forgot when we were there.......you'll have to let me know if its still there when you go.  I'm not sure what Disney songs I'm missing.......I have quite a few CD's already.....lol

You should be able to find a few villians during your trip.  We've seen Cruella every time we've gone......and DO get your pic taken.   When we went to Pixie Hollow last year, I didn't even think about getting a pic with Tink & she's my fav!!!  Regretted it ever since.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I love the shops on Main Street......If I didn't have little ones, I would spend hours in them!!  I heard that the music store did those CD's & always forgot when we were there.......you'll have to let me know if its still there when you go.  I'm not sure what Disney songs I'm missing.......I have quite a few CD's already.....lol
> 
> You should be able to find a few villians during your trip.  We've seen Cruella every time we've gone......and DO get your pic taken.   When we went to Pixie Hollow last year, I didn't even think about getting a pic with Tink & she's my fav!!!  Regretted it ever since.



I am thrilled to visit the shops.  I was thinking earlier that my trip, Bella Ella, and your trip are all so close that we can feed on each others excitement.  I can also go through my withdrawal with less pain because I will have both of your trips to live vicariously through.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I see you have a new avatar too.



Of course ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Of course ;D



How long before he replaces Brendon in your signature?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> how long before he replaces brendon in your signature?



never!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> never!



I'll believe it when I see it.  Did you get me any candy at the store?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.  Did you get me any candy at the store?



Nu!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Nu!



Well, that's not nice.  I bet you would have got candy for Aaron.


----------



## kaoden39

Today is one of those days that I am not in the mood to plan.  I just know that I am looking forward to the trip.  I need this vacation, I am kind of trying to figure out a way to spend a night in Monterey because WBG has a bike race there in March, it is something I am going to seriously consider.  I could use a mini vacation.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> never!



i give it a week.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i give it a week.



That long?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i give it a week.



dsf,mnsd,gnsdf.khjsd;hjsdfh ;~;


----------



## mnmrmustard

kaoden39 said:


> Because we are going for six days to the park I know that I can take it easy and see everything.  For those of you that haven't been here yet it is set up on a much smaller scale than DW.
> 
> My must do rides are simple, everything.  I want to save the "dark" rides in Fantasyland for night time and early morning.  We are going to definitely need to arrange that Nerdy Cookies and whoever she can get to ride in the submarine with her to ride Finding Nemo with her when it isn't super busy.  I am a little too claustrophobic for it, the old subs used to totally freak me out.
> 
> I am kind of bummed because I have heard that Star Tours is getting rehabbed while we are there but I am hoping that it isn't closed because I love this ride.  Although I was not thrilled with Innoventions any of the times I have been on it I want to see the home of the future this trip.
> 
> I will get my ducking over with now, I do not want to see Captain Eo, I saw it the year it opened, and that was enough for me.   Go ahead and throw the rocks and such, I am tough.  Yes, I am old!!!
> 
> I look forward to Buzz Lightyear and I am prepared to be blown away by Scotty, I always am.  I am going to ride Space Mountain, I haven't ridden it for so long because I have sat with one kids or another while Scotty has ridden it.  This year they are old enough to ride by themselves and do their thing.
> 
> I may even sit through Jedi training although it means absolutely nothing to me, I have never and I do mean never seen any of the Star Wars movies.  Sacrilege I know.
> 
> Enough thoughts for now, stay tuned for more exciting updates and I am sure pictures of Brendon Urie and whoever Berht's crush for the week is.  Because well, poor Brendon is Kody's MAD crush!!




Sounds like a good plan and six days should be plenty, are you planning on trying to stay in one park or the other each day or jump around a bit depending on events?

Yeah, doing Finding Nemo once was enough for me.  It was cute but all the sections where the wall is going by right in front of your face made me feel a bit green around the gills.

Bummer about Star Tours being in refurb mode   I am looking forward to seeing what the facelift looks like though.  And Captain Eo - ugh!  Can't believe they brought that dribble back to the park.  I'm sorry, but even his death can't remove the fact that the guy was a creep.  A very talented creep, but a creep nonetheless.

Good luck on Buzz, only shoot for the triangle and diamond targets and remember that you can shoot them multiple times.  The circle and square targets aren't worth nearly as much.  



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> oh ok. and it isnt that weird. but still. i want to be a frickin jedi



Feel the force and go for it!  You might get to fight Darth Maul!







kaoden39 said:


> I did our taxes today and well we are gonna have a great trip.  I am so looking forward to going on our trip.  I keep going back and forth on whether or not I want one of those little video cameras, either the Flip or the Kodak one.  I am kind of leaning towards the Kodak because I like the way that it saves the video better than the Flip does.  There are certain things that I really want video of.  Like Bawb and the Jedi training.  There are some memories that are just too good to miss out on.
> 
> I really want to have one "grown up" meal with Scotty, the kids are old enough to eat without us and if not the two grandma's will be along.  I cannot decide on where to eat and whenever I ask WBG he says, "whatever you want honey", as nice as he thinks he is being he is frustrating me.  So, I lean towards either a meal at someplace in DTD, one of the hotel ones, or at one of the parks.  I lean away from the Napa Rose, it's not really our style.  I would love to go to Ralph Brennan's but I know Scotty.  So it will probably someplace like Steakhouse 55 or something like that where there is a menu we both can deal with.



We ended up buying the Sony MHS-CM1 Webbie HD camcorder.  Records onto an SD card and has some good features, only downside is that it sucks in low light.  Good luck choosing which one to get!

As far as that meal, it is a good call to find a place that you will both find something to eat at.  Me personally I love Italian, so I recommend Buca di Beppo.  It is about 2 miles from DLR on Harbor and has that old school family Italian food. You even walk through the kitchen to get to your table to make you feel at home   I was bummed that I got sick when we were down there last fall so I didn't have the energy to go and enjoy it.



kaoden39 said:


> I love the shops on Main Street.  Heck, I love all of Main Street, there is something about it that attracts me.  I cannot tell you how thrilled I am that Great Moments with Mr Lincoln is back.  When we went in 2007 it was the Steve Martin movie which was interesting and fun but I love Mr Lincoln and I read that it is different so that is good.
> 
> I plan on using the busier days to my benefit on this too.  At that I time I am going to attack Main Street.  I plan on visiting all of the shops, and I do mean all of the shops.  Lol, even the magic shop.  Which although silly is fun.  I don't know if the music store is there but if it is and you can still make a cd with the Disney songs of your choice, I am so going to do it.
> 
> I also may actually buy myself a hat this time.  I saw the best hat last time we were there, it was a Maleficent hat and I really want one.  I love the villains and I plan on making it my job to find as many villains as I can.  And I will do what I never do, I will actually get my picture taken with them.



Cool that you'll have time to really enjoy Main Street and I'm glad they'll have the Lincoln show back up and running for you.  That one really takes me back to my childhood 

Yay for getting a hat - it is a must for me now, gotta have my Mickey Pirate Ears  



kaoden39 said:


> Today is one of those days that I am not in the mood to plan.  I just know that I am looking forward to the trip.  I need this vacation, I am kind of trying to figure out a way to spend a night in Monterey because WBG has a bike race there in March, it is something I am going to seriously consider.  I could use a mini vacation.



Oooooo, mini vacation - sounds good!  Hope it comes together for you


----------



## nerdylightbulb

*wakes PTR up*


----------



## kaoden39

mnmrmustard said:


> Sounds like a good plan and six days should be plenty, are you planning on trying to stay in one park or the other each day or jump around a bit depending on events?
> 
> Yeah, doing Finding Nemo once was enough for me.  It was cute but all the sections where the wall is going by right in front of your face made me feel a bit green around the gills.
> 
> Bummer about Star Tours being in refurb mode   I am looking forward to seeing what the facelift looks like though.  And Captain Eo - ugh!  Can't believe they brought that dribble back to the park.  I'm sorry, but even his death can't remove the fact that the guy was a creep.  A very talented creep, but a creep nonetheless.
> 
> Good luck on Buzz, only shoot for the triangle and diamond targets and remember that you can shoot them multiple times.  The circle and square targets aren't worth nearly as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel the force and go for it!  You might get to fight Darth Maul!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We ended up buying the Sony MHS-CM1 Webbie HD camcorder.  Records onto an SD card and has some good features, only downside is that it sucks in low light.  Good luck choosing which one to get!
> 
> As far as that meal, it is a good call to find a place that you will both find something to eat at.  Me personally I love Italian, so I recommend Buca di Beppo.  It is about 2 miles from DLR on Harbor and has that old school family Italian food. You even walk through the kitchen to get to your table to make you feel at home   I was bummed that I got sick when we were down there last fall so I didn't have the energy to go and enjoy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool that you'll have time to really enjoy Main Street and I'm glad they'll have the Lincoln show back up and running for you.  That one really takes me back to my childhood
> 
> Yay for getting a hat - it is a must for me now, gotta have my Mickey Pirate Ears
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo, mini vacation - sounds good!  Hope it comes together for you



I think that the first few days we will devote to DL, I think they will be the slower days.  DCA may have a crowd though because the water show will be starting like a month before we go down.

You and I are of about the same opinion of MJ.  Yes, his death was sad and yes he was talented but that does not help the other for me.

I am sick again right now.  This is the first time I have sat up for more than a minute or two all day and it is after 5.  You know your advice on the Italian restaurant is perfect.  That is one food he and I can both agree on.  He loves Italian, I love the idea of how cozy it sounds.  Will we need to make reservations?

Mr Lincoln is part of my fond memories from childhood.  So I am thrilled.  

It's hard to find a video camera that is good in low light and doesn't break the bank so I wil be studying this.  Things like the Jedi training and the character interaction are the best.

I am ruling out the overnight trip.  We are just doing it as a day trip because Scotty has two races that weekend.  One in Montery and one in Davis.  I will be putting some miles on me that weekend.  Davis isn't so bad, it is less than 30 miles so that isn't bad.  And I love the bicycle races in Davis because they love bicyclist and there is a great party atmosphere.

I need a villain hat for sure!!!



nerdylightbulb said:


> *wakes PTR up*



Thanks Nerdy Cookies!!


and Brendon!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I think that the first few days we will devote to DL, I think they will be the slower days.  DCA may have a crowd though because the water show will be starting like a month before we go down.
> 
> You and I are of about the same opinion of MJ.  Yes, his death was sad and yes he was talented but that does not help the other for me.
> 
> I am sick again right now.  This is the first time I have sat up for more than a minute or two all day and it is after 5.  You know your advice on the Italian restaurant is perfect.  That is one food he and I can both agree on.  He loves Italian, I love the idea of how cozy it sounds.  Will we need to make reservations?
> 
> Mr Lincoln is part of my fond memories from childhood.  So I am thrilled.
> 
> It's hard to find a video camera that is good in low light and doesn't break the bank so I wil be studying this.  Things like the Jedi training and the character interaction are the best.
> 
> I am ruling out the overnight trip.  We are just doing it as a day trip because Scotty has two races that weekend.  One in Montery and one in Davis.  I will be putting some miles on me that weekend.  Davis isn't so bad, it is less than 30 miles so that isn't bad.  And I love the bicycle races in Davis because they love bicyclist and there is a great party atmosphere.
> 
> I need a villain hat for sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nerdy Cookies!!
> 
> 
> and Brendon!!!



He thought it looked sad


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> He thought it looked sad



It's only because I am sick.


----------



## kaoden39

I know it has been quite a while since I have done a real update but I am sick.  I got some sort of bug that is kicking my butt.    I thought I had broken my fever over night but it came crashing back in on me again.  As soon as I am back on my feet I will start adding more.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

so.... anyone excited for toy story three


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> so.... anyone excited for toy story three



There's a new trailer on PerezHilton.com


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> There's a new trailer on PerezHilton.com



Bawb already showed it to me!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

nerdylightbulb said:


> There's a new trailer on PerezHilton.com



i beat you too it


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i beat you too it



Indeed.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Indeed.



so whats your favorite part that you have seen?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> so whats your favorite part that you have seen?



I am torn between the cucumber and Ken.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I am torn between the cucumber and Ken.



i like tango buzz


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i like tango buzz



I haven't seen Tango Buzz yet.


----------



## wvnative

Gosh...27 pages. lol

Good thing it's a slow day here. 

I'll second Buca di Bepo. It was good. There is also an Old Spaghetti Factory close by. I was tempted to take the girls there this trip but since the park will not be closing early on our first day afterall, it's not gonna happen. Man do I miss their spumoni. I've also heard great things about Fire & Ice at Gardenwalk and as you know, that's within walking distance. There's also always Benihanna. It's only a couple of miles away too and it was fantastic when were there in March 07. I can't pay my kid to eat there anymore (suuuuper picky) so I have yet to visit the one they put in here. sigh...

I too have a soft spot for the villains. With any luck, we'll make it back again this year for Halloween time so I can see lots of them.  

Ok Bawb, are you paying attention? I have princess pics.
















and look! a twofer. This is my favorite Disney pic ever.





Oh and we spent a little time with Jack that trip too. lol


----------



## kaoden39

Well hello there wvnative!!

Yes, we have 27 pages mostly of nonsense.  Welcome to our chaos!  Bawb will be thrilled and maybe we will talk Loho into joining in the conversation too.  And Nerdy Cookies loves Jack so you will have made her day.  I love Benihanna's unfortunately WBG is one of those picky eaters too, he drives me so nuts.  Buca di Bepo sounds like the place to go for us, now to do the planning to make sure WBG and I get the time to go alone.  I know the kids are going to be easy to convince that we should get to go alone, I'll just let them eat at White Water Snacks or Croc Bits and Bites.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

wvnative said:


> Gosh...27 pages. lol
> 
> Good thing it's a slow day here.
> 
> I'll second Buca di Bepo. It was good. There is also an Old Spaghetti Factory close by. I was tempted to take the girls there this trip but since the park will not be closing early on our first day afterall, it's not gonna happen. Man do I miss their spumoni. I've also heard great things about Fire & Ice at Gardenwalk and as you know, that's within walking distance. There's also always Benihanna. It's only a couple of miles away too and it was fantastic when were there in March 07. I can't pay my kid to eat there anymore (suuuuper picky) so I have yet to visit the one they put in here. sigh...
> 
> I too have a soft spot for the villains. With any luck, we'll make it back again this year for Halloween time so I can see lots of them.
> 
> Ok Bawb, are you paying attention? I have princess pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look! a twofer. This is my favorite Disney pic ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and we spent a little time with Jack that trip too. lol



gracias!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I haven't seen Tango Buzz yet.



ill send you a link


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ill send you a link



That is hilarious!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michele....which way do you drive to Disneyland???

We are tired of the lack of scenery going down the 5 & were wondering if you've ventured down 101......or any other suggestions????

PS:  if you can give me a better alternative from Fairfield....we'll switch up our plans & stay in Fairfield for a night...........WE COULD MEET IN PERSON!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Michele....which way do you drive to Disneyland???
> 
> We are tired of the lack of scenery going down the 5 & were wondering if you've ventured down 101......or any other suggestions????
> 
> PS:  if you can give me a better alternative from Fairfield....we'll switch up our plans & stay in Fairfield for a night...........WE COULD MEET IN PERSON!!



We always take 5 down.  It is the quickest most direct route for us.  Years ago when I was a kid I went 101 went my parents and it took forever.  Now I used to love 99 down again when I was a kid, we used to stop for waffles in Bakersfield, again a much longer route.  So sorry I cannot offer a better alternative.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

wvnative said:


> Oh and we spent a little time with Jack that trip too. lol



That's a nice picture lol


----------



## DizNee Luver

Ok, thanx Michele....I'll think we'll go with what we know....no matter how dull it is!!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> That's a nice picture lol



I knew you'd like that one.



DizNee Luver said:


> Ok, thanx Michele....I'll think we'll go with what we know....no matter how dull it is!!



Sometimes although it bores me to tears it is the best way to go.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, earlier Bawb and I were chatting as he and I have been known to do, and we both want to walk to Anaheim Gardenwalk during our trip.  When we will fit this in we do not know but we do know that such a walk means cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory.  Yummy.  I went and looked at their at their website, I had no idea there were so many types of cheesecake available in life.  Let alone at one place!  http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/#lobby
Check it out!

One place I know that I want to eat lunch at is Wetzel's Pretzels.  http://www.wetzels.com/  I have had one of their pretzel dogs and it was great so I really want to experience it in DTD and watch the world go by.  I love watching the world go by every once in a while.

I don't know about anyone else but, to me the resort is a people watcher paradise.  It is a plethora of stories and fun.  And one of the greatest things about going to the happiest place on earth is you tend to meet the happiest people on earth.  In a way I am my fathers daughter, I love people, especially happy people so I am in my glory when I am at DLR.

Another thing we have been discussing is character meals, I am so torn on this.  We have been to Goofy's Kitchen three times, (we being Myself, WBG, my mom, Berht, Nerdy Cookies, and Loho).  Now Belen, Bawb, and Boo have never been to Goofy's Kitchen.  I know how good the meal is at Goofy's Kitchen and how wonderful the character interaction is.  My dilemma is I kind of would like to try the Plaza Inn, I have seen pictures of the Plaza Inn meal and I would like a little input on what you all think.  Let the comments commence!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

My two cents would be to go with the Plaza Inn if most people in your group have done Goofy's Kitchen. You can still love the awesomeness that is GK, but I think the Minnie & Friends character meal is worth doing at least once.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> My two cents would be to go with the Plaza Inn if most people in your group have done Goofy's Kitchen. You can still love the awesomeness that is GK, but I think the Minnie & Friends character meal is worth doing at least once.



Well and the Plaza seems to be a better bargain to me.  Now how do you get in the park for the early breakfast times?   Do they have a list or something says so and so has preferred seating or whatever they call it?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well and the Plaza seems to be a better bargain to me.  Now how do you get in the park for the early breakfast times?   Do they have a list or something says so and so has preferred seating or whatever they call it?



I'm blanking on the prices of them both right now, lol, but that is another added bonus.

As for getting in before park opening for an early breakfast, both times that I've done it they started letting guests onto Main Street before the park opens (with a rope drop before the hub) and we went in at the same time with everyone else, just waiting at a special gate before being directed to the last shop on the right side of Main Street that leads into the photo supply store (I think it's the China Closet) and waiting at the door there before being walked by a CM over to the cart that's outside of the Plaza Inn to check in with our PS.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I'm blanking on the prices of them both right now, lol, but that is another added bonus.
> 
> As for getting in before park opening for an early breakfast, both times that I've done it they started letting guests onto Main Street before the park opens (with a rope drop before the hub) and we went in at the same time with everyone else, just waiting at a special gate before being directed to the last shop on the right side of Main Street that leads into the photo supply store (I think it's the China Closet) and waiting at the door there before being walked by a CM over to the cart that's outside of the Plaza Inn to check in with our PS.



Oh okay, that makes sense, I like the fact that it is inside the park.  But, I am thinking about the fact that we have a 4 year old on the trip.  I think I will call Belen tomorrow and talk to her about it, and see what she wants.  I told Bawb we could do the Princess one over in DCA because he likes the Princesses so much but, he says this is a family time and the wants of one shouldn't make the decision.    Uh huh.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We had a ressie right at opening & checked in at gate 1....they had a list!!  We were given our "Minnie & Friends" button to wear & let in when they opened all the gates prior to opening.  We waited at the rope drop on the right side & we're allowed to pass & get in line at the Plaza Inn.

The Plaza breakfast is ok.....we don't go for the food at this one.  We have always had anywhere from 8-15 characters we saw......you'll occassionally get a few you see but don't ever get to your table....but we count them anyways!  They've added the portrait package to this meal (first time we saw it was last April)....of course this was with the twins & they didn't want to cooperate....first time I haven't purchased it....it was awful!!!! 

Great meal for the classic characters & some harder to find ones (Honest John from Pinocchio, Mary Poppins, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum to name a few)

Now you know me.........I am a Goofy's Kitchen fan!!!!!  My suggestion would be to do both!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We had a ressie right at opening & checked in at gate 1....they had a list!!  We were given our "Minnie & Friends" button to wear & let in when they opened all the gates prior to opening.  We waited at the rope drop on the right side & we're allowed to pass & get in line at the Plaza Inn.
> 
> The Plaza breakfast is ok.....we don't go for the food at this one.  We have always had anywhere from 8-15 characters we saw......you'll occassionally get a few you see but don't ever get to your table....but we count them anyways!  They've added the portrait package to this meal (first time we saw it was last April)....of course this was with the twins & they didn't want to cooperate....first time I haven't purchased it....it was awful!!!!
> 
> Great meal for the classic characters & some harder to find ones (Honest John from Pinocchio, Mary Poppins, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum to name a few)
> 
> Now you know me.........I am a Goofy's Kitchen fan!!!!!  My suggestion would be to do both!!!



I think that I need to talk with Belen, so tomorrow I shall.


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele.

I love Wetzels Pretzels so good

I totally forgot to go to the one in Florida on our last trip...


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Hey Chele.
> 
> I love Wetzels Pretzels so good
> 
> I totally forgot to go to the one in Florida on our last trip...



Oh no!!  Well, next year when we meet at Disneyland we can rectify that!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh no!!  Well, next year when we meet at Disneyland we can rectify that!!



COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkLQnIFiF9I Can you show that to Daddy? Tell him it's FF5 live c:




ON TOPIC: I love pretzels DDDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> COMPLETELY OFF TOPIC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkLQnIFiF9I Can you show that to Daddy? Tell him it's FF5 live c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON TOPIC: I love pretzels DDDD



I showed him and the discussion was pretzel dogs


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I showed him and the discussion was pretzel dogs



What did he think?






Pretzel dogs are delicious.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> What did he think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretzel dogs are delicious.



He laughed.

And yes they are!!!


----------



## wvnative

kaoden39 said:


> Well, earlier Bawb and I were chatting as he and I have been known to do, and we both want to walk to Anaheim Gardenwalk during our trip.  When we will fit this in we do not know but we do know that such a walk means cheesecake from the Cheesecake Factory.  Yummy.  I went and looked at their at their website, I had no idea there were so many types of cheesecake available in life.  Let alone at one place!  http://www.thecheesecakefactory.com/#lobby
> Check it out!



We LOVE their Dulce de Leche cheesecake. OMG! Unfortunately, there is one in our closest mall so it's way too easy to get. haha I think we had their cheesecake for every holiday last year. 

I have a pic of Jack by himself somewhere from last March. He was headed backstage as I was walking by. He was hilarious with the girls once they warmed up to him a little bit.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> We LOVE their Dulce de Leche cheesecake. OMG! Unfortunately, there is one in our closest mall so it's way too easy to get. haha I think we had their cheesecake for every holiday last year.
> 
> I have a pic of Jack by himself somewhere from last March. He was headed backstage as I was walking by. He was hilarious with the girls once they warmed up to him a little bit.



I love anything Dulce de Leche, it sounds so good.  We don't have one near us, it's probably a good thing too. 

We "met" Jack in 2007, Nerdy Cookies stalked him with her cousin until he stopped to autographs.  And then all she did was blush, and stammer.  We have a couple of pictures with her blushing with him.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Mickey shaped pretzels?


----------



## kaoden39

prettyprincessbelle said:


> Mickey shaped pretzels?



Oh yeah!!  Gotta love those Mickey shaped pretzels.


----------



## Belle Ella

I love the cream cheese filled mickey pretzels. Yummy.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I love the cream cheese filled mickey pretzels. Yummy.



Ooh I have never had one of those.  Where can I find them at?  Sounds like a  lunch for me.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Ooh I have never had one of those.  Where can I find them at?  Sounds like a  lunch for me.



I believe I got it from Refreshment Corner.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I believe I got it from Refreshment Corner.



And that would explain why I have never had one.  We never seem to go over in that corner.  We will be next time for sure.  I have been thinking about what rides I want to ride and you know there are less that I don't want to ride and just don't care about.  And realize that it is more about being there than riding the rides.


----------



## Belle Ella

I always go there. Usually grab a chili bowl and my beloved cherry coke. My new tradition will be the cream cheese pretzel and my beloved cherry coke.

I could easily just sit in one spot all day and it will have been a succesful Disney day. Yup, yup.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I always go there. Usually grab a chili bowl and my beloved cherry coke. My new tradition will be the cream cheese pretzel and my beloved cherry coke.
> 
> I could easily just sit in one spot all day and it will have been a successful Disney day. Yup, yup.



That's me.  One of my favorite places to sit and watch is New Orleans Square.  That seems to me to be one place that everybody walks through at least once.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> That's me.  One of my favorite places to sit and watch is New Orleans Square.  That seems to me to be one place that everybody walks through at least once.



 Oh, how I love thee, New Orleans Square. That is my perfect spot, sipping my delicious mint julep. Ahhhhhhh. I can just taste it now. 4 months 4 weeks to go Jazz ....


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh, how I love thee, New Orleans Square. That is my perfect spot, sipping my delicious mint julep. Ahhhhhhh. I can just taste it now. 4 months 4 weeks to go Jazz ....





Years ago I used to sit in New Orleans Square and drink a Mint Julep and fritters watching everybody go by.


----------



## Belle Ella

I still do it often. I found myself doing it a couple times in September (and March). But maybe I was just spending all that time waiting for Frick.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I still do it often. I found myself doing it a couple times in September (and March). But maybe I was just spending all that time waiting for Frick.



Could be indeed.  Actually it sounds good to me.  Maybe WBG and I will take the time to do that this trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Could be indeed.  Actually it sounds good to me.  Maybe WBG and I will take the time to do that this trip.



Most definitely. It relaxed me during my frustration. And I saw *yes[/b take time to do it.

Eek. Bed time for me. I get to go back to work at 5 am since the boss is on vacation. JOY to me. Nighty night!*


----------



## wvnative

I too find myself just sitting and watching while I wait on the kids from time to time. A little bit of shade and a water bottle works well. I'll pass on the mint julep. Not a big fan of mint. lol


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Most definitely. It relaxed me during my frustration. And I saw *yes[/b take time to do it.
> 
> Eek. Bed time for me. I get to go back to work at 5 am since the boss is on vacation. JOY to me. Nighty night!*


*

Argh an early day indeed.  I hope it goes well.



wvnative said:



			I too find myself just sitting and watching while I wait on the kids from time to time. A little bit of shade and a water bottle works well. I'll pass on the mint julep. Not a big fan of mint. lol
		
Click to expand...


I haven't had a mint julep for years.  I had a taste of one a few years ago and it reminded me of cold mouthwash.  I will probably stick with water because they don't sell diet pespi.*


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I want to go on Silly Symphony Swings hecka bad


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I want to go on Silly Symphony Swings hecka bad



I know this!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I know this!!



I was making conversation that has to do with the topic c:


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I was making conversation that has to do with the topic c:



I am so proud!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I am so proud!!



Instead of posting this video


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Instead of posting this video



How do you do that?


----------



## wvnative

Unfortunately, the swings are one of the things that are closed for refurb while we're there. We may just have to try to fit in a quick trip in the fall. lol


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Unfortunately, the swings are one of the things that are closed for refurb while we're there. We may just have to try to fit in a quick trip in the fall. lol



Oooh that sounds like a good reason to me.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Yay for pretzels! I'm a fan!  

Boo for mint juleps. I am not a fan.


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Yay for pretzels! I'm a fan!
> 
> Boo for mint juleps. I am not a fan.



Oh Mickey pretzels are the best too!!

Is it the frozen mouthwash taste that gets you?


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> Oh Mickey pretzels are the best too!!
> 
> Is it the frozen mouthwash taste that gets you?



Everything Mickey is better! 


And yeah, that is about it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Not sure how anyone finds a mint julep to taste like mouthwash at all, lol.

Oh well, just means more for me!!!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Everything Mickey is better!
> 
> 
> And yeah, that is about it.



You're right everything Mickey has got to be the absolute best.



Belle Ella said:


> Not sure how anyone finds a mint julep to taste like mouthwash at all, lol.
> 
> Oh well, just means more for me!!!



Okay, but the pineapple spears at the dole stand are mine.  All mine!!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

I like mint juleps too, Jazz! They're yummy! And you get a cherry with it.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Okay, but the pineapple spears at the dole stand are mine.  All mine!!



FAIR!!



prettyprincessbelle said:


> I like mint juleps too, Jazz! They're yummy! And you get a cherry with it.



Sometimes ... 3 cherries to go with it. Can't get much better than that. You've got good taste there.


----------



## wvnative

You are more than welcome to my mint julep share and the cherries too Jazz. lol 

I'll stake a claim at the churro stand. haha


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

you guys can have all of your things. i want my gumbo


----------



## kaoden39

I am thinking that it is time to start working on the trip report again.  I was all in the mood to add to it but I am not anymore.  I have been so bad about any planning or anything.  I have winter Olympic fever.  

Tomorrow I turn in the blankets that we made for GAD.  I have got to tell you that I did not enjoy making fleece sew less blankets.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> you guys can have all of your things. i want my gumbo



Yum gumbo sounds good to me.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Yum gumbo sounds good to me.



it would be better if jack was still there


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> it would be better if jack was still there



Isn't everything better with Jack there?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Isn't everything better with Jack there?



well with jack there was scantily (however you spell it) clad women...


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> well with jack there was scantily (however you spell it) clad women...



Hmm, I am not interested with scantily clad women.  And it was spelled right.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I am thinking that it is time to start working on the trip report again.  I was all in the mood to add to it but I am not anymore.  I have been so bad about any planning or anything.  I have winter Olympic fever.
> 
> Tomorrow I turn in the blankets that we made for GAD.  I have got to tell you that I did not enjoy making fleece sew less blankets.



That is nice you made the blankets anyway 

Sorry you didnt enjoy it. WEre they hard ?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> That is nice you made the blankets anyway
> 
> Sorry you didnt enjoy it. WEre they hard ?



Cutting the material was terrible.  Fleece is ugly to work with.  But, they are pretty when they are done.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> Cutting the material was terrible.  Fleece is ugly to work with.  But, they are pretty when they are done.



And everyone who gets them loooves them. I know from personal experience. My friend made me the cutest one for Christmas(purple with owls on it) and it is now one of my favorite blankets. SO cozy and warm.


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> And everyone who gets them loooves them. I know from personal experience. My friend made me the cutest one for Christmas(purple with owls on it) and it is now one of my favorite blankets. SO cozy and warm.



I did a green and blue one, and a pink and different green one.  It felt good doing it for the charity and Berht and I will be making them again for Binky Patrol.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> I did a green and blue one, and a pink and different green one.  It felt good doing it for the charity and Berht and I will be making them again for Binky Patrol.



Awesome. Was the GAD for Project Linus?


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Jesus' Mom made me one for Christmas and I LOOOVE it.

We're doing the blankets too and my Mom is making all of ours. She loves that stuff.


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> Awesome. Was the GAD for Project Linus?



No, it was for this organization called Binky Patrol.  It is for abused and traumatized children and seniors.  They had this huge pile of balnkets there today.   



prettyprincessbelle said:


> Jesus' Mom made me one for Christmas and I LOOOVE it.
> 
> We're doing the blankets too and my Mom is making all of ours. She loves that stuff.



I thought it was a fun way to do it.  Berht and I had a great time together making them and we decided that we are going to make more for them just for fun.


----------



## wvnative

I think it's great that you guys did that. I volunteer once a month with a group that makes quilts for ill and traumatized kids. Some go to homeless shelters, kids that are hospitalized, the NICU, and police and fire stations. I think I spend more time quilting for them than for myself. lol THEy are nto part of the GAD program this year though. My DD's high school is though and I always help them out in the ticket booth for shows so we're all covered. Our GAD Day isn't until shortly before we go though.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I think it's great that you guys did that. I volunteer once a month with a group that makes quilts for ill and traumatized kids. Some go to homeless shelters, kids that are hospitalized, the NICU, and police and fire stations. I think I spend more time quilting for them than for myself. lol THEy are nto part of the GAD program this year though. My DD's high school is though and I always help them out in the ticket booth for shows so we're all covered. Our GAD Day isn't until shortly before we go though.



The upshot is that we started what will become a regular thing.  Berht and I really enjoyed ourselves and I think that Nerdy Cookies might like to join us next time.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I've made those kinds of blankets before for our family......cutting the fleece is a pain but I found if you get one of the cutters that looks like a pizza cutter...it works pretty good.
What a fun way to do your volunteering!!!!


----------



## goofycathy

DizNee Luver said:


> I've made those kinds of blankets before for our family......cutting the fleece is a pain but I found if you get one of the cutters that looks like a pizza cutter...it works pretty good.
> What a fun way to do your volunteering!!!!



PIZZA CUTTER????   WHAT THE HECK??? explain.....please!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I've made those kinds of blankets before for our family......cutting the fleece is a pain but I found if you get one of the cutters that looks like a pizza cutter...it works pretty good.
> What a fun way to do your volunteering!!!!




How funny that you explained it like that.  Berht calls it the pizza cutter of death because she sliced one of her fingers.  I used the cutter first and I much preferred my scissors.




goofycathy said:


> PIZZA CUTTER????   WHAT THE HECK??? explain.....please!



It is the circular blade that people use for cutting material for quilting normally.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

merrrydeath said:


> Awesome. Was the GAD for Project Linus?



 You have super cute hair.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> The upshot is that we started what will become a regular thing.  Berht and I really enjoyed ourselves and I think that Nerdy Cookies might like to join us next time.



That's awesome


----------



## merrrydeath

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> You have super cute hair.



Oh thanks! I'm a hairstylist so it's ever changing and doesn't look anything like that in my signature now.


----------



## onelilspark

I have a fleece blanket that my roommate made me in college as a Christmas gift.  It's black with stars on one side and pink on the other...I *love* it!


----------



## kaoden39

onelilspark said:


> I have a fleece blanket that my roommate made me in college as a Christmas gift.  It's black with stars on one side and pink on the other...I *love* it!



I guess we made the right choice on our blankets then.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, I made the decision I am going to get the AP and I figure if I am doing it I am going for the big one.  I think that with the discounts in the shops and the restaurants bring the money back.  

And drum roll time......Scotty(WBG) and I discussed the ladies only trip for nest year and he is totally cool about it.  I knew he would be.  Yay!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm, I am not interested with scantily clad women.  And it was spelled right.



what about me and loho


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> what about me and loho



We both know my thought on that.....


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> We both know my thought on that.....



or do we?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> or do we?



Cough, cough, you know what I am talking about it if you think about it.....


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Cough, cough, you know what I am talking about it if you think about it.....



about loho and how he has his special place?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> about loho and how he has his special place?



I was trying to be diplomatic about this......but, yes indeed.


----------



## Belle Ella

Boo!​


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I was trying to be diplomatic about this......but, yes indeed.



i conccur


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Boo!​



Argh!!   You scared me!! How was art?



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i conccur



Indeed!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Indeed!!



we are so mean to him xD


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Argh!!   You scared me!! How was art?



That was the goal you know - sneak attack 

Surprisingly ... not bad at all. Teacher-dude liked my project and we had a little talk about how hard a time I've been having with getting things started on my own at home. I'm still very put off by it all, but maybe it's just a smidge better?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> we are so mean to him xD



But, I love him....


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> But, I love him....



i wouldnt use that room of his though 0.o


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That was the goal you know - sneak attack
> 
> Surprisingly ... not bad at all. Teacher-dude liked my project and we had a little talk about how hard a time I've been having with getting things started on my own at home. I'm still very put off by it all, but maybe it's just a smidge better?



Well, good.  Even a smidge is better than not at all.  And just think it is just going to get easier for you.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i wouldnt use that room of his though 0.o


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, good.  Even a smidge is better than not at all.  And just think it is just going to get easier for you.



I just need a lot of encouragement, lol.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


>



would you? i know iwouldnt. him with his dirty little secret


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I just need a lot of encouragement, lol.



I think that is normal.  We all can use encouragement.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I made the decision I am going to get the AP and I figure if I am doing it I am going for the big one.  I think that with the discounts in the shops and the restaurants bring the money back.
> 
> And drum roll time......Scotty(WBG) and I discussed the ladies only trip for nest year and he is totally cool about it.  I knew he would be.  Yay!!



This is a great post!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> This is a great post!!!!



I know I am thrilled.  Of course the next ladies only trip is next year but we have our group planned.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> I know I am thrilled.  Of course the next ladies only trip is next year but we have our group planned.



I'm all over snacks for the ride down!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I think that is normal.  We all can use encouragement.



And I like to encourage encouragement 



kaoden39 said:


> I know I am thrilled.  Of course the next ladies only trip is next year but we have our group planned.



And we do make a great group if I say so, myself. A bunch of compulsive TR'ers


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> I'm all over snacks for the ride down!



Oooh I like snacks!!




Belle Ella said:


> And I like to encourage encouragement
> 
> 
> 
> And we do make a great group if I say so, myself. A bunch of compulsive TR'ers



No doubt!!


----------



## Belle Ella

merrrydeath said:


> I'm all over snacks for the ride down!



FOOD!!!

I love my food more than I love my food porn!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> FOOD!!!
> 
> I love my food more than I love my food porn!



I have been all over trying to plan meals for our trip and I always get "whatever you decide is good with me..."    Why not just say, "whatever as long as we eat what I want".  He drives me nuts, I can decide but it has to be what he likes.....


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh I like snacks!!





Belle Ella said:


> FOOD!!!
> 
> I love my food more than I love my food porn!



You should see the bags of snacks we take on our drives down to Disneyland. Cheesey popcorn, peanut butter and crackers, fruit snacks, almonds, dried apricots, cereal, water, juice....oh jeez it's nuts. We NEVER make any sort of dent in it.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I have been all over trying to plan meals for our trip and I always get "whatever you decide is good with me..."    Why not just say, "whatever as long as we eat what I want".  He drives me nuts, I can decide but it has to be what he likes.....



That would drive me crazy. Actually, it does drive me crazy. I don't know anyone who ever wants to plan anything, let alone what to eat.



merrrydeath said:


> You should see the bags of snacks we take on our drives down to Disneyland. Cheesey popcorn, peanut butter and crackers, fruit snacks, almonds, dried apricots, cereal, water, juice....oh jeez it's nuts. We NEVER make any sort of dent in it.



Now that's just awesome. And see, if you don't make a dent in it on the drive down, you have plenty of snacks to take with you into park. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## merrrydeath

Belle Ella said:


> Now that's just awesome. And see, if you don't make a dent in it on the drive down, you have plenty of snacks to take with you into park. It's a win-win situation.



Yeah...but we always end up eating Disneyland snacks in the park


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> You should see the bags of snacks we take on our drives down to Disneyland. Cheesey popcorn, peanut butter and crackers, fruit snacks, almonds, dried apricots, cereal, water, juice....oh jeez it's nuts. We NEVER make any sort of dent in it.



That sounds like us except add in the Diet Pepsi...I am an addict, and they don't sell them in Disneyland.




Belle Ella said:


> That would drive me crazy. Actually, it does drive me crazy. I don't know anyone who ever wants to plan anything, let alone what to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's just awesome. And see, if you don't make a dent in it on the drive down, you have plenty of snacks to take with you into park. It's a win-win situation.



And also for those late night snacks.


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> And also for those late night snacks.



 That's usually where ours go.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> And also for those late night snacks.



Ahhh. How I love those.


----------



## wvnative

All I can say is, the bag of snacks for the car ride is bigger than the bag of actual food at this point. haha AND...I still need to get the fruit.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> All I can say is, the bag of snacks for the car ride is bigger than the bag of actual food at this point. haha AND...I still need to get the fruit.



Oh yeah the fruit....I love having fruit during the day.  That is a must.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah the fruit....I love having fruit during the day.  That is a must.



Just don't ever do what we did when we went in March ... the apples we took went in to the mini fridge, only we didn't realize that someone turned it all the way to freezing and we were greeted the next morning by apple and Gatorade-popsicles.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Just don't ever do what we did when we went in March ... the apples we took went in to the mini fridge, only we didn't realize that someone turned it all the way to freezing and we were greeted the next morning by apple and Gatorade-popsicles.



Yuck.  I bet they were freezing their water.  The frozen Gatorade is one thing but a frozen apple.  No thank you.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yuck.  I bet they were freezing their water.  The frozen Gatorade is one thing but a frozen apple.  No thank you.



Yeah, we didn't mind the frozen Gatorade. But a frozen apple is useless. You can't eat it frozen, and you sure as heck don't want to eat it when it thaws out/ It looks nasty.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, we didn't mind the frozen Gatorade. But a frozen apple is useless. You can't eat it frozen, and you sure as heck don't want to eat it when it thaws out/ It looks nasty.



Yucky.  I need to make a note to myself to check the little fridge temperature.


----------



## wvnative

The mini fridge at HOJO froze the hard boiled eggs I had in the door last March but not the water that was in the freezer. lol Go figure. 

I like to much on grapes while I'm driving. Keeps me hydrated and they're yummy.  I can only do so much of the salty stuff.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> The mini fridge at HOJO froze the hard boiled eggs I had in the door last March but not the water that was in the freezer. lol Go figure.
> 
> I like to much on grapes while I'm driving. Keeps me hydrated and they're yummy.  I can only do so much of the salty stuff.



That's me.  When WBG and I went to Beverly Hills to do an exercise weekend with Richard Simmons we went and got fruit to take.  I picked these beautiful dark grapes and didn't read the sign, they had seeds.  I am not a fan of grape seeds.  He got red bananas, I like red bananas but he put them in the fridge when we got there.  Yuck.  I am not a fan of bananas that have been in the fridge.  That was a fun weekend.


----------



## wvnative

Oh man. I hate it when I forget to read the sign and end up with seeded grapes. Not an option especially when driving. haha

I'm not a big fan of bananas and even more so if they've been refrigerated. I found some mini ones not too long ago and tried those. They're about all I can handle when it comes to bananas. I can't get past the texture. 

I think this trip it will be seedless grapes, if they are a decent price, and bagged sliced apples. Maybe some cucumber.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Oh man. I hate it when I forget to read the sign and end up with seeded grapes. Not an option especially when driving. haha
> 
> I'm not a big fan of bananas and even more so if they've been refrigerated. I found some mini ones not too long ago and tried those. They're about all I can handle when it comes to bananas. I can't get past the texture.
> 
> I think this trip it will be seedless grapes, if they are a decent price, and bagged sliced apples. Maybe some cucumber.



Yummy, that sounds good.  The grapes are pretty good priced here right now.  Try the red bananas as far as the texture they are a little creamier.  Cucumbers are so refreshing.


----------



## kaoden39

Must have foods for Michele(Me) at Disneyland!!

1. Pineapple spear(more than one)
2. Bacon wrapped asparagus
3. Anything for Award Weiners
4. Anything from Hungry Bear(just so I can sit there)
5. Other than that anything because it is in Disneyland!!


----------



## wvnative

I think the only things I must have are the croissntwich from Carnation and a churro. I am really looking forward to trying out the loaded baked potato soup though. YUM!


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I think the only things I must have are the croissntwich from Carnation and a churro. I am really looking forward to trying out the loaded baked potato soup though. YUM!



Oh yeah the baked potato soup, last trip we had I had reservations at the Carnation Cafe.  I was so sick that WBG, my mom and I sent the kids and my niece over to eat and we stayed at the hotel and I missed out on my paotato soup.


----------



## kaoden39

This is an exciting day in the planning process.  The reservations were made for Stovall's Inn.   I am thrilled, we reserved three rooms together with two queen beds in each room.  That and I got my GAD ticket in my email today!!   

And Belen and I discussed things we want to do, like go to DTD.  And Belen would like to eat at the Rain Forest Cafe.  We have eaten there and it's meh, but it will be fun to go with someone who hasn't gone before especially Boo who ought to find the place real exciting.

And as far as our character meal we are going to go to Goofy's Kitchen.  Shout out to Sherry there.  I figure that because Bawb and company have never done the character meals before and Goofy's is one of the best.


----------



## Belle Ella

Awesome, possum!!

Are you going to do dinner for GK?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Awesome, possum!!
> 
> Are you going to do dinner for GK?



No, we are gonna do breakfast.  I am hoping to have the Bbq Roundup for a meal one day.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> No, we are gonna do breakfast.  I am hoping to have the Bbq Roundup for a meal one day.



I loved our breakfast at Goofy's - so I say excellent choice!! What I really love about breakfast at GK is the fact you can have your meal and still have time to make it to the gates before opening if you eat early enough. You don't loose valuable park time!!

I would kill to do BBQ Roundup for a meal - by golly it sounds delicious. That's my kind of food right there. And it would be perfect in July. I will be relying on your input then, if you do.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I loved our breakfast at Goofy's - so I say excellent choice!! What I really love about breakfast at GK is the fact you can have your meal and still have time to make it to the gates before opening if you eat early enough. You don't loose valuable park time!!
> 
> I would kill to do BBQ Roundup for a meal - by golly it sounds delicious. That's my kind of food right there. And it would be perfect in July. I will be relying on your input then, if you do.



I will be sure and post during the trip.  And after the trip and with my new phone I will be posting on FB and twitter.  I will be doing a lot of updates on those.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I will be sure and post during the trip.  And after the trip and with my new phone I will be posting on FB and twitter.  I will be doing a lot of updates on those.



I make no use out of twitter, and for some reason I still am not friends with you on FB. What gives, lol. We must not be friendly neighbors


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I make no use out of twitter, and for some reason I still am not friends with you on FB. What gives, lol. We must not be friendly neighbors



Are you friends with Laurie?  I am one of her friends.  I will pm you my name.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Are you friends with Laurie?  I am one of her friends.  I will pm you my name.



I am friends with Laurie, yes.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I am friends with Laurie, yes.



Well, now we are friends!!  I think we have both commented together on on e or more of her posts.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, now we are friends!!  I think we have both commented together on on e or more of her posts.



We have indeedy. I thought it might be you, but never got around to asking


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> We have indeedy. I thought it might be you, but never got around to asking



And I on the other thing just didn't connect until after we were friends.


----------



## kaoden39

I decided we needed a new picture of Bawb and here it is!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> And I on the other thing just didn't connect until after we were friends.



Hoe often do I go by my 'real' name here though, lol. You are the only Michele I know with only one L. That might have given it away.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hoe often do I go by my 'real' name here though, lol. You are the only Michele I know with only one L. That might have given it away.



Well now I hadn't thought of that.  Silly me.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well now I hadn't thought of that.  Silly me.



Naw, I'm just smart ... S-M-R-T!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Naw, I'm just smart ... S-M-R-T!!!



Or as we say it in our house smrat!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Or as we say it in our house smrat!!



I smell a *rat*!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I smell a *rat*!!!





Indeed?  Did you see Bawb's new picture?


----------



## Belle Ella

You mean this one??



kaoden39 said:


>


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You mean this one??



Indeed and here is a new Nerdy Cookies one.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>



Those were taken with my new phone.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Those were taken with my new phone.



What'd you get?

My phone takes much better photos than I thought it would. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> What'd you get?
> 
> My phone takes much better photos than I thought it would. It's pretty awesome.



I have an LG Lotus Elite.  It's fancy.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I have an LG Lotus Elite.  It's fancy.



Purdy. Mine's a Samsung Propel and I lovels it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Purdy. Mine's a Samsung Propel and I lovels it.



That's a nice size phone.  I looked at something similar at Sprint.  I have the original Lotus and I loved it so I decided why not get the Elite.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> That's a nice size phone.  I looked at something similar at Sprint.  I have the original Lotus and I loved it so I decided why not get the Elite.



I like it. The keys are smaller than I thought they would be, but with small hands it all works. When you find a phone you like, why risk coming across something you hate just for change. I have yet to find a phone that I really, really, really love. Oh, well.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I like it. The keys are smaller than I thought they would be, but with small hands it all works. When you find a phone you like, why risk coming across something you hate just for change. I have yet to find a phone that I really, really, really love. Oh, well.



I really, really love the size of the keyboard on my phone.  And I like the size of the screen on mine, and it gets tv like the Disney channel.  Oh and I can watch youtube.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I really, really love the size of the keyboard on my phone.  And I like the size of the screen on mine, and it gets tv like the Disney channel.  Oh and I can watch youtube.



That's whole lot of things I don't do on my phone  All I do is call people. I really don't even need the stuff my phone has to offer because I don't use any of it.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> That's whole lot of things I don't do on my phone  All I do is call people. I really don't even need the stuff my phone has to offer because I don't use any of it.



I use it all.  It's great fun to play with.  And Nerdy Cookies loves watching Jonas on the phone when she is bored.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I use it all.  It's great fun to play with.  And Nerdy Cookies loves watching Jonas on the phone when she is bored.



Because JONAS is sexy


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Because JONAS is sexy



Jonas or Kevin?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Jonas or Kevin?



Kevin DDD


----------



## Belle Ella

nerdylightbulb said:


> Kevin DDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Kevin DDD



Okay..sure.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Belle Ella said:


>





kaoden39 said:


> Okay..sure.



erouighsdrlghadlgkhdaglkahdflgkhasldgjhalshsladjgshdgj


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> erouighsdrlghadlgkhdaglkahdflgkhasldgjhalshsladjgshdgj



Hey there!!  Watch that language young lady!!


----------



## Belle Ella

nerdylightbulb said:


> erouighsdrlghadlgkhdaglkahdflgkhasldgjhalshsladjgshdgj



I'm shakin' in mah boots, don't you know.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I'm shakin' in mah boots, don't you know.



Yeah it's that language of hers.  I know!!


----------



## wvnative

My mom laughed when I told her I thought my new phone had a better camera than my actual camera. lol Both will still be going to DLR with me though. haha


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> My mom laughed when I told her I thought my new phone had a better camera than my actual camera. lol Both will still be going to DLR with me though. haha



I am amazed at the quality of cell phone cameras.  It makes it nice because I might not always have a camera handy to take pictures but I always have my phone.


----------



## Belle Ella

They keep getting better and better with every bit of new technology. It wouldn't surprise me if they ever introduce a phone with a good quality camera.

But no matter what I'll always have multiple cameras with me!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> They keep getting better and better with every bit of new technology. It wouldn't surprise me if they ever introduce a phone with a good quality camera.
> 
> But no matter what I'll always have multiple cameras with me!



Not me.  That is why the cameras in the phone are so great for me.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Not me.  That is why the cameras in the phone are so great for me.



As long as it works for you, right?

But there's no way a phone would be as good as my D-SLR and that's why I will always have it with me (well, I'll hopefully get an upgrade or two eventually). I'm actually debating leaving it home for the first time for July, but I doubt it. Maybe for the girls trip next March I'll stick with just a P&S.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> As long as it works for you, right?
> 
> But there's no way a phone would be as good as my D-SLR and that's why I will always have it with me (well, I'll hopefully get an upgrade or two eventually). I'm actually debating leaving it home for the first time for July, but I doubt it. Maybe for the girls trip next March I'll stick with just a P&S.



Loho keeps trying to convince me that he needs a D-SLR so that he can take photography in school.  Mind you he is 13 years old.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Loho keeps trying to convince me that he needs a D-SLR so that he can take photography in school.  Mind you he is 13 years old.



I don't think my family would have trusted me with an D-SLR at 13  I never used one until my college photography class and I borrowed the schools until I could buy my own. A good place to start is a P&S that has a few manual options.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I don't think my family would have trusted me with an D-SLR at 13  I never used one until my college photography class and I borrowed the schools until I could buy my own. A good place to start is a P&S that has a few manual options.



We have a good P&S.  He is really into photography.  He always takes pictures of WBG's bicycle races.


----------



## Belle Ella

Well there you go  But boy do I wish I had gotten my hands on an SLR a lot sooner ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well there you go  But boy do I wish I had gotten my hands on an SLR a lot sooner ...



Yeah, but I am so not willing to buy him an expensive camera.


----------



## Belle Ella

I doubt I would have been either. My mom did initially pay for mine. But I paid her back. But I also had a job.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I doubt I would have been either. My mom did initially pay for mine. But I paid her back. But I also had a job.



You were older than 13 years old then too.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sure was. Another 6 years isn't too long to wait.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Sure was. Another 6 years isn't too long to wait.



No, that is my thought.


----------



## Belle Ella

I take that back. 6 years would be an awful long time to wait for something like Disneyland ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I take that back. 6 years would be an awful long time to wait for something like Disneyland ...



My three long years have practically killed me.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> My three long years have practically killed me.



I have no idea how I survived the year and a half break between my '07 and first '09 trip. And all of the time before '06 just seems like cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I have no idea how I survived the year and a half break between my '07 and first '09 trip. And all of the time before '06 just seems like cruel and unusual punishment!



Well, I am okay with like every other year with our big family but I don't enjoy waiting longer.


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele....getting closer now

is DL like DW where you can made ADRS 180 day in advance?

If so, did you make any?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Hey Chele....getting closer now
> 
> is DL like DW where you can made ADRS 180 day in advance?
> 
> If so, did you make any?



No, it is called PS at Disneyland and it is only 6o days out that we can make them, so I can't make any for a while but we are narrowing down the ones we want to make.  Disneyland there aren't nearly as many places that you can make them at, or that you need to for that matter.   I wish we could male them at least 120 days out but, alas no.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> No, it is called PS at Disneyland and it is only 6o days out that we can make them, so I can't make any for a while but we are narrowing down the ones we want to make.  Disneyland there aren't nearly as many places that you can make them at, or that you need to for that matter.   I wish we could male them at least 120 days out but, alas no.



Oh okay

Can't wait to see what you pick when the time comes


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Oh okay
> 
> Can't wait to see what you pick when the time comes



Well, just for you I will let a few slip.  We are definitely going to do a character meal at Goofy's Kitchen, and we are going to have a meal at the Rainforest Cafe too.  Now as far WBG and I having a meal just the two of us....I am thinking that he and I may eat at the Orlean's Cafe.  Yes, exciting times.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, we are nearing our 100 days until our trip.  And the excitement builds.  The Olympics are over so trip planning becomes number one again.  

To build excitement Berht, Nerdy Cookies, Bawb and I were looking at pictures of Disneyland today.  Loho was more interested in spending time in the sun.  Probably what we all should have been doing, oh well.

Another Berht, NC and I were doing was look at the the park things on the Disneystore.com.  Nerdy Cookies would love if she could find a piglet headband to get on the trip so anyone reading this knows whether they sell those in the park please let us know.  She has always been my Piglet, that was her nickname when she was a baby.  I am not even sure why.

Berht is going to get a new purse.  She has carried the same Eeyore purse that she got at least three years ago.  It's time.  

And me?  I want Mr Potato Head pieces.  This is the ultimate thing for me.  That and I want the Mickey drawer pulls if they still have them.  And I might get the Mickey stuff for the kitchen, all the utensils.  They are so cute.

I know that Weird Bike Guy and Loho will definitely want hats.  That is a given.  And Nerdy Cookies will get a hat, she has every trip she has ever taken to Disneyland.  All the kids have, it is tradition.

I will let Bawb tell you what he wants but, I know what his must have is.  And maybe he can add what he thinks are Cheyenne and Belen might want.

As far as my Mom, without a doubt it will be pins, pins, and more pins.  The woman is addicted to pins.  Oh and a lanyard because we are not doing the Disney travel like we normally do.  Sorry mom.

I will buy my Potato Head at Target if they have them.  And another must get is something for my adorable great nephew Jason.  And since I know you are all saying, "Michele, we know you say he's adorable but how do we know it's true?"  Well this is how....





Yes, he is definitely getting something from Disneyland, I am thinking clothing.  He is a princely sort don't you think?

Well this enough for now!  I did actual trip planning!


----------



## wvnative

He really is adorable. Ha, Go figure. 

We were opting out of RFC this year since we have one here closeby, but now we are taking my cousin and her s2b DH there for dinner after the wedding. They don't have one anywhere near my hometown so...

Oh, and I love the monte cristo and pommes frittes at Cafe Orleans. YUM!!!

We've opted for a brunch at GK too. We plan to do a late one in hopes of then only needing two in park meals that day. The girls may veto it though if they are too busy in the park. I'm ok with it either way.

I wish DLR would go to an online dining reservation system like WDW has. Oh, and they are calling them reservations now even though that's not really what they are. lol


----------



## kaoden39

I was all for bowing out of RFC myself but Belen and company have never been.  There is one in San Francisco which is only 45 miles away if I really want to go.  But, you know what?  I am so thrilled to be at Disneyland I don't care.

GK is a good breakfast choice for us.  We went for brunch there one year and DH ended up getting sick.  I am not sure why, except when we went on Innovention or whatever it's called he got really ill.  And that kind of took the fun out of the day.

I always wondered why they didn't call them reservations to begin with.   Disney wisdom.  I wish all of it could be done online too.  Geez, why don't we get the fun stuff here?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Well, we are nearing our 100 days until our trip.  And the excitement builds.  The Olympics are over so trip planning becomes number one again.
> 
> To build excitement Berht, Nerdy Cookies, Bawb and I were looking at pictures of Disneyland today.  Loho was more interested in spending time in the sun.  Probably what we all should have been doing, oh well.
> 
> Another Berht, NC and I were doing was look at the the park things on the Disneystore.com.  Nerdy Cookies would love if she could find a piglet headband to get on the trip so anyone reading this knows whether they sell those in the park please let us know.  She has always been my Piglet, that was her nickname when she was a baby.  I am not even sure why.
> 
> Berht is going to get a new purse.  She has carried the same Eeyore purse that she got at least three years ago.  It's time.
> 
> And me?  I want Mr Potato Head pieces.  This is the ultimate thing for me.  That and I want the Mickey drawer pulls if they still have them.  And I might get the Mickey stuff for the kitchen, all the utensils.  They are so cute.
> 
> I know that Weird Bike Guy and Loho will definitely want hats.  That is a given.  And Nerdy Cookies will get a hat, she has every trip she has ever taken to Disneyland.  All the kids have, it is tradition.
> 
> I will let Bawb tell you what he wants but, I know what his must have is.  And maybe he can add what he thinks are Cheyenne and Belen might want.
> 
> As far as my Mom, without a doubt it will be pins, pins, and more pins.  The woman is addicted to pins.  Oh and a lanyard because we are not doing the Disney travel like we normally do.  Sorry mom.
> 
> I will buy my Potato Head at Target if they have them.  And another must get is something for my adorable great nephew Jason.  And since I know you are all saying, "Michele, we know you say he's adorable but how do we know it's true?"  Well this is how....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he is definitely getting something from Disneyland, I am thinking clothing.  He is a princely sort don't you think?
> 
> Well this enough for now!  I did actual trip planning!






i want stuff


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> i want stuff



Nerdy Cookies says your post is lacking.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Nerdy Cookies says your post is lacking.



how so? theres a clause and a verb and a few vowels


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> how so? theres a clause and a verb and a few vowels



I am going to let you two fight it out between yourselves.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> how so? theres a clause and a verb and a few vowels



Your post lacks information


----------



## wvnative

Actually, I though his post was pretty straight forward and to the point. lol

I just added one more menu to our "book". The girls will be thrilled.  I can't help it.  Someone posted pics of the potatoes from Troubadour Tavern and they look delicious. lol Just one more correction to make to the book, and I'll be able to print and bind it. YAY!


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Actually, I though this post was pretty straight forward and to the point. lol
> 
> I just added one more menu to our "book". The girls will be thrilled.  I can't help it.  Someone posted pics of the potatoes from Troubadour Tavern and they look delicious. lol Just one more correction to make to the book, and I'll be able to print and bind it. YAY!



Ooh, I am going to go look.  That sounds wonderful.  I love the idea of the book.


----------



## wvnative

Sadly, I cannot function without "the book". lol It's got everything in it. Directions to the hotel in Vegas, notes on Vegas, dinner reservations, our directions to Anaheim, that hotel info, our dining reservations, menus, park hours, shows and parades, notes and directions home. There's even an envelope with our ticket stuff in it.

I keep a template on my laptop and print a new one for each trip.

The girls can discuss menu's during the drive and determine if they can find something they like at the places we plan to eat that way.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Sadly, I cannot function without "the book". lol It's got everything in it. Directions to the hotel in Vegas, notes on Vegas, dinner reservations, our directions to Anaheim, that hotel info, our dining reservations, menus, park hours, shows and parades, notes and directions home. There's even an envelope with our ticket stuff in it.
> 
> I keep a template on my laptop and print a new one for each trip.
> 
> The girls can discuss menu's during the drive and determine if they can find something they like at the places we plan to eat that way.



How funny.  I look all over for menus so I can kind of get an idea of where I want to eat.  I always uber plan.  And this trip the kids, well at least the girls and Bawb are interested in seeing pictures of the food.


----------



## Trentmom

Getting Closer 

Love that you are getting Potato Head Pieces. They are awesome 

Jason is adorable and getting so big


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Getting Closer
> 
> Love that you are getting Potato Head Pieces. They are awesome
> 
> Jason is adorable and getting so big



I know he looks like a little man.  That is the outfit we got him for his birthday.  

I just hope I can get nearly as many Potato Head pieces in the box as Steve does.


----------



## wvnative

kaoden39 said:


> How funny.  I look all over for menus so I can kind of get an idea of where I want to eat.  I always uber plan.



Hehe.... me too!

I think this year's book is the biggest thus far, at 25 pages, but that probably has something to do with the extra pages added in for Vegas and the need to know the location of a Pizza Hut close to the highway on the way home. HAHA


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Hehe.... me too!
> 
> I think this year's book is the biggest thus far, at 25 pages, but that probably has something to do with the extra pages added in for Vegas and the need to know the location of a Pizza Hut close to the highway on the way home. HAHA



The extra added info for Vegas would make a difference.  And knowing the Pizza Hut location is very important.

I find though that no matter how much I uber plan we never stick to it.


----------



## wvnative

All I really care about is the directions, hotel info, and where the gas stations are. We can wing the rest. lol 

I figured the pizza hut was important because I'm sure the boredom and starvation will kick in about the time we pass thorough Indio.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> All I really care about is the directions, hotel info, and where the gas stations are. We can wing the rest. lol
> 
> I figured the pizza hut was important because I'm sure the boredom and starvation will kick in about the time we pass thorough Indio.



We have a GPS that WBG insisted on that drives me crazy but it is so good because it can give you directions to the nearest gas stations and places to eat.  

And I was thinking that it was for the trip home so you didn't have to cook when you got home.


----------



## wvnative

Haha.. no, we maximize our time by doind a little over a half day on our departure day for any last minute shopping or rides we may have missed or want to repeat. We won't get home til around 9 or 10 that night.

My sister has a GPS, I'm tempted to borrow hers for this trip to see if I like it.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Haha.. no, we maximize our time by doind a little over a half day on our departure day for any last minute shopping or rides we may have missed or want to repeat. We won't get home til around 9 or 10 that night.
> 
> My sister has a GPS, I'm tempted to borrow hers for this trip to see if I like it.



I love the GPS but I hate her voice.  I call her Rose, short for GPSy Rose Lee.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

The GPS is annoying.


----------



## kaoden39

So I have had a fun week.  Nerdy Cookies and her best friend came up with the great plan that the friend should go with us to Disneyland, after all Grumpy has an AP and will sleep on the floor.  Now I am okay with it but, Weird Bike Guy is on the fence.  I mean what difference does and extra person make, she will pay for her own food etc..  But then lets talk about van space, when there are already six of us riding in the van, and then there is luggage space.

I am thinking that I need to talk about the off the wall things that I look forward to.  I look forward to walk through the tunnel on to Main Street, and the smells that you smell on Main Street.  I have a hard time wanting to rush down Main Street, I want to meander and enjoy all the sights.  There is so much to see and enjoy.  I plan on getting pictures of all the things I like to look at.  I am taking my laptop so we can download pictures everyday.  And then I can post pictures and little note everyday if I am not to exhausted at the end of each day.


----------



## wvnative

I simply can't wait to hear my favorite DL sound. That little twinkle noise you hear when they scan your ticket....sigh. That's when I know I'm there. lol

I too love walking down Main St and all the smells.


----------



## kaoden39

I had forgot about that magical little sound.


----------



## Mrs. Chamberlain

I haven't posted in a while... I honestly just wanted to come to post a picture of me and Michael Jagmin (who's my celebrity crush XD). I met him last night at a concert. He's such a nice guy 






But anyway.... I want to buy candy at Disneyland. Those Tigger Tails look rather delicious.


----------



## kaoden39

Check out the dining thread and look at the new tails!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

wvnative said:


> I simply can't wait to hear my favorite DL sound. That little twinkle noise you hear when they scan your ticket....sigh. That's when I know I'm there. lol
> 
> I too love walking down Main St and all the smells.





kaoden39 said:


> I had forgot about that magical little sound.



I was just telling my husband I miss that sound yesterday!!!    I started laughing when I read that!!


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> So I have had a fun week.  Nerdy Cookies and her best friend came up with the great plan that the friend should go with us to Disneyland, after all Grumpy has an AP and will sleep on the floor.  Now I am okay with it but, Weird Bike Guy is on the fence.  I mean what difference does and extra person make, she will pay for her own food etc..  But then lets talk about van space, when there are already six of us riding in the van, and then there is luggage space.
> 
> I am thinking that I need to talk about the off the wall things that I look forward to.  I look forward to walk through the tunnel on to Main Street, and the smells that you smell on Main Street.  I have a hard time wanting to rush down Main Street, I want to meander and enjoy all the sights.  There is so much to see and enjoy.  I plan on getting pictures of all the things I like to look at.  I am taking my laptop so we can download pictures everyday.  And then I can post pictures and little note everyday if I am not to exhausted at the end of each day.



sounds like a plan !!!


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> sounds like a plan !!!



Thanks Bawb!!


----------



## kaoden39

I have been thinking the last few days about what is really important with me when I go to Disneyland.  Most important is to let my hair down and have a good time.  I have been thinking about getting an autograph book, but the thing is would I be silly as a woman in her elevated 40's look silly waiting in line with kids asking for autographs.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> I have been thinking the last few days about what is really important with me when I go to Disneyland.  Most important is to let my hair down and have a good time.  I have been thinking about getting an autograph book, but the thing is would I be silly as a woman in her elevated 40's look silly waiting in line with kids asking for autographs.



Nope!  Not at all!!  Esp if you have a cool autograph book!  Are you going to try to make your own?

I also think it's cool for the characters, too.  They deal with kids all the time ... having an adult interested in them must make them happy too!

Go for it!!

Hmmm, maybe after I get Rachel and Elizabeth's books all done, then I can start my own, too!  You gave me a great idea.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> I have been thinking the last few days about what is really important with me when I go to Disneyland.  Most important is to let my hair down and have a good time.  I have been thinking about getting an autograph book, but the thing is would I be silly as a woman in her elevated 40's look silly waiting in line with kids asking for autographs.



It sounds like a great idea to me Michele! I say go for it. I've been thinking of making an autograph book for myself since I never get around to making a scrap book of my trips. I could use all of the scrapping stuff that I have and then add photos too and it would be just as good as a scrapbook - only better. I dunno. I'm such a procrastinator that it most likely wont happen at all.

You said it yourself, it's about letting your hair down and having a good time. Screw what anyone else thinks is silly


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Nope!  Not at all!!  Esp if you have a cool autograph book!  Are you going to try to make your own?
> 
> I also think it's cool for the characters, too.  They deal with kids all the time ... having an adult interested in them must make them happy too!
> 
> Go for it!!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe after I get Rachel and Elizabeth's books all done, then I can start my own, too!  You gave me a great idea.



You know I am seriously going to think about it.  Only after seeing yours, the only thing I can do is realize ahead of time that I cannot equal it.



Belle Ella said:


> It sounds like a great idea to me Michele! I say go for it. I've been thinking of making an autograph book for myself since I never get around to making a scrap book of my trips. I could use all of the scrapping stuff that I have and then add photos too and it would be just as good as a scrapbook - only better. I dunno. I'm such a procrastinator that it most likely wont happen at all.
> 
> You said it yourself, it's about letting your hair down and having a good time. Screw what anyone else thinks is silly



Oh Jessica, you need to go to Marsha's thread about her book she haas been making.  And her trip report from last year showing the autograph book she made for her daughter oh my goodness they are so beautiful.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I have been thinking the last few days about what is really important with me when I go to Disneyland.  Most important is to let my hair down and have a good time.  I have been thinking about getting an autograph book, but the thing is would I be silly as a woman in her elevated 40's look silly waiting in line with kids asking for autographs.



I'll do it with you, Mommy DDDDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I'll do it with you, Mommy DDDDD



Yay!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> yay!!



Yus ;D


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Just letting you know that I have started reading your PTR, and I am enjoying it so much. About half way through. Very funny group!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Just letting you know that I have started reading your PTR, and I am enjoying it so much. About half way through. Very funny group!



Oh yeah my clowns are a laugh a minute!  Welcome aboard!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Just got finished! 

BTW I like the autograph book idea, it sounds like a lot of fun, especially if you make it yourself. I can't wait to make a scrapbook of our trip. I love doing stuff like that, though I don't get around to doing it as often as I'd like.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Just got finished!
> 
> BTW I like the autograph book idea, it sounds like a lot of fun, especially if you make it yourself. I can't wait to make a scrapbook of our trip. I love doing stuff like that, though I don't get around to doing it as often as I'd like.



Oh if you like scrap booking you need to look at Marshay's threads in her signature.  She is amazing.  I just got into scrapping last summer and I am enjoying it alot.  I scrap my husband bicycle racing pictures.  I am going to do one of this trip too.  I have two empty scrap books just for it.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

nerdylightbulb said:


> I'll do it with you, Mommy DDDDD



Aw... so sweet!  Do it Chele!!! Adults stand in line to get pics taken all the time ... what difference does asking for a autograph make? I would smile if I saw someone doing that.


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Aw... so sweet!  Do it Chele!!! Adults stand in line to get pics taken all the time ... what difference does asking for a autograph make? I would smile if I saw someone doing that.



Hi Nicole!!

I think I am going to do it.  I just need to now figure out how exactly I want to make it.


----------



## wvnative

I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with that! Can't wait to see what you came up with.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I'm sure you'll have a lot of fun with that! Can't wait to see what you came up with.



It should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## kaoden39

Well, I now have a decision to make.  I cannot decide if I am going to get a AP still.  The dates  for the ladies only trip do not go with my schedule of things.  It will fall over Berht's 18th birthday and my mom's birthyday(I am not mentioning her age.)  My BFF Dina and I have decided that we are going to plan a trip for the two of us next year but is it still worth buying the AP.  There are the discounts and everything which are nice.  I'm so confused.

We shall see.  Any ideas or input friends?


----------



## wvnative

Those Diva dates don't work for me either. I was really hoping for the April ones.

Sorry, we're debating the same thing. I don't think we'll buy them as it's $100 more each than what we're alreayd paying for the trip and I'm not sure i want to fork out anymore cash. Maybe I'll plan better and buy tehm next year. Of course, we may also squeeze in another weekend at Halloween or the holidays and we could do it then.

My theory is that it'll save me at least $150 on our next trip even if it is another year out. lol


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Those Diva dates don't work for me either. I was really hoping for the April ones.
> 
> Sorry, we're debating the same thing. I don't think we'll buy them as it's $100 more each than what we're alreayd paying for the trip and I'm not sure i want to fork out anymore cash. Maybe I'll plan better and buy tehm next year. Of course, we may also squeeze in another weekend at Halloween or the holidays and we could do it then.
> 
> My theory is that it'll save me at least $150 on our next trip even if it is another year out. lol



I figured out what I save in meals by having the discount and the discounts in the stores more than pays for the AP.  So I am still going to get it.  I will use it for two trips no matter what.


----------



## kaoden39

I saw this at the Disneystore online and if they had it with Disneyland I may so get it.

http://aimg.disneystore.com/content/ds/themes/default11/flash/s7.html?pid=400165402006MS


----------



## merrrydeath

kaoden39 said:


> I saw this at the Disneystore online and if they had it with Disneyland I may so get it.
> 
> http://aimg.disneystore.com/content/ds/themes/default11/flash/s7.html?pid=400165402006MS



CUTE. But it says DisneyWORLD on the hood. Blasphemy!!


----------



## kaoden39

merrrydeath said:


> CUTE. But it says DisneyWORLD on the hood. Blasphemy!!



I know.  And it is so cute.


----------



## travelmel

signing up! Please send me towards the outcasted Edward about which you speak.


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> signing up! Please send me towards the outcasted Edward about which you speak.



Will do


----------



## kaoden39

Big news in the trip world.....I just bought my AP!!! Yes, I am major pumped, this makes the trip so real for me!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

merrrydeath said:


> CUTE. But it says DisneyWORLD on the hood. *Blasphemy*!!



I love that word :0


----------



## merrrydeath

nerdylightbulb said:


> I love that word :0



I like yelling it at people....uh...weird.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I figured out what I save in meals by having the discount and the discounts in the stores more than pays for the AP.  So I am still going to get it.  I will use it for two trips no matter what.



 Totally awesome. 



kaoden39 said:


> I saw this at the Disneystore online and if they had it with Disneyland I may so get it.
> 
> http://aimg.disneystore.com/content/ds/themes/default11/flash/s7.html?pid=400165402006MS



And that my friend is super cute!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Totally awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> And that my friend is super cute!



Hi lady!

I know I put my voucher in my trip binder with my GAD.  

I somehow knew you would like that jacket.


----------



## Trentmom

Such a cute Jacket 

Yay on buying the AP


----------



## nerdylightbulb

New Weird Bike Guy picture (wearing his coonskin cap from our last trip to Disneyland c: )


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> New Weird Bike Guy picture (wearing his coonskin cap from our last trip to Disneyland c: )



That's my husband.  Gotta love him!!


----------



## kaoden39

Today was an excitement filled day of pre Disneyland walking trip for those of us who never walk.  We went to the Sacramento zoo, and Fairytale Town.  I decided to give you a pictorial of our day.





This was the first exhibit we visited.  I was put in to mind a group of ladies in pink shirts.











It was to the reptile house next.  I won't share all those pictures.


----------



## kaoden39

I decided to just throw them in randomly now.  The brats on the candle stick are Loho and Nerdy Cookies.


----------



## kaoden39

Random order again


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## kaoden39

I had to include Simba!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Love the zoo pics! Looks like you had a beautiful sunny day!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Love the zoo pics! Looks like you had a beautiful sunny day!



The weather was perfect for it.


----------



## Belle Ella

Can I take home the sleeping kittys??


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Can I take home the sleeping kittys??



Umm if you have a big enough litter box.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Umm if you have a big enough litter box.



I'm sure my sister wont mind if I turn her room into a giant litter box ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I'm sure my sister wont mind if I turn her room into a giant litter box ...



Oooh yeah, I am sure that she will go right along with that idea.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh yeah, I am sure that she will go right along with that idea.



She'll have no choice when she leaves for Colorado next month. I could surprise her!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> She'll have no choice when she leaves for Colorado next month. I could surprise her!



Oh yeah, hey that's the trick.  When she leaves it becomes free domain!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Oh yeah, hey that's the trick.  When she leaves it becomes free domain!



Precisely! Now I just have to figure out how to get said big kitty home.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Precisely! Now I just have to figure out how to get said big kitty home.



Well, do you know any cute dumb guys with trucks?




disclaimer: not all guys with trucks are stupid for my male readers.


----------



## Belle Ella

Too bad I don't know any cute dumb guys with trucks. Only ugly smart ones.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Too bad I don't know any cute dumb guys with trucks. Only ugly smart ones.



Darn!!  Foiled again!!


----------



## Marshay

nerdylightbulb said:


> New Weird Bike Guy picture (wearing his coonskin cap from our last trip to Disneyland c: )



This pic made me laugh!!  



kaoden39 said:


> Big news in the trip world.....I just bought my AP!!! Yes, I am major pumped, this makes the trip so real for me!!!!



Yeah for buying the AP -- your trip is real and you got to go back now!!


----------



## Marshay

Also, I love the zoo photos!  The bear one was just a funny, funny pose.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> This pic made me laugh!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for buying the AP -- your trip is real and you got to go back now!!



Exactly and that is why I bought it.  I laughed when I saw the picture too.  It was taken by a friend of ours.  It just shows what a silly person he is.


----------



## kaoden39

I went to Target today.  I needed to get a few things.  I decided while I was there to look for Disney scrapbook stickers to decorate my binder and for the trip scrapbook.  So these are them.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Also, I love the zoo photos!  The bear one was just a funny, funny pose.



That is a favorite pose of hers no matter where she is.


----------



## Belle Ella

I am always getting into trouble for buying Disneyland scrapbooking things from Target. It's even worse when I go into Michael's and theres a huge assortment. And have I gotten any closer to using the for anything?


I'll let you guess the answer


----------



## kaoden39

Well, WBG and I finished our paper chain and we will be hanging on our banister tomorrow.  Should be all kinds of fun.  I had originally planned on a movie line on ever link but decided one for the last two weeks is enough.  

And I decorated my trip planning and trip report note taking binder with my stickers.  I will post pictures of them tomorrow.


----------



## Trentmom

Under 3 months now


So exciting!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Under 3 months now
> 
> 
> So exciting!!!



Thanks Kelly.  I am getting more excited everyday.  And the park hoppers are one sale now too. I am saving like $40 per park hopper.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly.  I am getting more excited everyday.  And the park hoppers are one sale now too. I am saving like $40 per park hopper.



Ooo that is awesome! More $$$ for souvies!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly.  I am getting more excited everyday.  And the park hoppers are one sale now too. I am saving like $40 per park hopper.



 That's the bestest news!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Ooo that is awesome! More $$$ for souvies!



Especially considering that I am buying 5 six day park hoppers



Belle Ella said:


> That's the bestest news!




I know happy dancing!!


----------



## kaoden39

Well, the price is different again but that's okay.  I am doing the happy dance, we are under 90 days now.  Woo hoo.


----------



## kaoden39

So the hotel is taken care of.  We have reservations at Best Western Stovall's Inn.  And I bought all of our tickets!!


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> So the hotel is taken care of.  We have reservations at Best Western Stovall's Inn.  And I bought all of our tickets!!



Thats awesome

Must feel so real now


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> So the hotel is taken care of.  We have reservations at Best Western Stovall's Inn.  And I bought all of our tickets!!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Thats awesome
> 
> Must feel so real now



It does.  Now if I didn't have to wait so long!!




Belle Ella said:


>



Indeed


----------



## Belle Ella

At least you don't have to wait an added whole month


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> At least you don't have to wait an added whole month



True, but since I haven't been there since 2007, I have been waiting a long time!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Excellent point there. Too bad none of us have a 'zap' us to our departure date button. That would sure be grand.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Excellent point there. Too bad none of us have a 'zap' us to our departure date button. That would sure be grand.



It would only work if we had the zap and the money is saved button.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> It would only work if we had the zap and the money is saved button.



 Now wouldn't that be magical?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Now wouldn't that be magical?



It would be perfect.


----------



## Belle Ella

Although I would like a modified button that took me to the end of your trip so you could do your TR and I could enjoy it, and _then_ take me to my trip. All without losing (and preferably gaining) some of that elusive green suff we call money.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Although I would like a modified button that took me to the end of your trip so you could do your TR and I could enjoy it, and _then_ take me to my trip. All without losing (and preferably gaining) some of that elusive green suff we call money.



Yeah, but, how about if I just get to the beginning of my trip so I can enjoy it.  Thank you very much!!

A friend suggested that I look into to us watching Toy Story 3 at the EL Capitain and at first I said no DTD was good enough and now I am thinking that maybe, just maybe we may go see it at the EC.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah, but, how about if I just get to the beginning of my trip so I can enjoy it.  Thank you very much!!
> 
> A friend suggested that I look into to us watching Toy Story 3 at the EL Capitain and at first I said no DTD was good enough and now I am thinking that maybe, just maybe we may go see it at the EC.



We can each has our own button -- 'kay? It'll be ... _the beeeest of both worlds_!!

And O.M.E.!!! Doitdoitdoitdotidoit!!!!

I would kill to see something at the EC and if only Snow White had started showing a week earlier I would have made it one of my top priorities to go. Well, yes my SW obsession played a big part, but that's just not something you get to do everyday.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> We can each has our own button -- 'kay? It'll be ... _the beeeest of both worlds_!!
> 
> And O.M.E.!!! Doitdoitdoitdotidoit!!!!
> 
> I would kill to see something at the EC and if only Snow White had started showing a week earlier I would have made it one of my top priorities to go. Well, yes my SW obsession played a big part, but that's just not something you get to do everyday.



Bawb is a major, major, major TS fan.  I am trying to budget it in, because we are there when it opens it should be a real party.  So I am scrunching numbers and keep checking the website for when the tickets come open on that day.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

What is the El Capitan?


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> What is the El Capitan?



Silly me, I should have included a link for my Disney World friends.

http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/el_capitan/


----------



## Belle Ella

I hope it all works out that you can go! I'm a little bummed that it looks like we wont be able to hit the Soda Fountain while we're there this year. I don't want to take away any DL time when we only have 3 full days. It just makes me determined that next year will be a longer stay.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I hope it all works out that you can go! I'm a little bummed that it looks like we wont be able to hit the Soda Fountain while we're there this year. I don't want to take away any DL time when we only have 3 full days. It just makes me determined that next year will be a longer stay.



Exactly, and that makes next year have more for you to look forward too.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Exactly, and that makes next year have more for you to look forward too.



You can say that again  And you'll get an awesome trip next year with your AP!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You can say that again  And you'll get an awesome trip next year with your AP!



It looks like there may be more than one more trip, but more on taht later.  I do not want to curse myself.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> It looks like there may be more than one more trip, but more on taht later.  I do not want to curse myself.



Well, you best be sharing deets when you can!! Or I may have to hunt you down.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, you best be sharing deets when you can!! Or I may have to hunt you down.



As soon as there is more I will share.  I promise this you.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> Silly me, I should have included a link for my Disney World friends.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/disneypictures/el_capitan/



Wow, what a beautiful theater! I hope you get to go!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Wow, what a beautiful theater! I hope you get to go!



Isn't it?  And it would be so cool to see the movie there when it opens and then go to http://disney.go.com/DisneyPictures/el_capitan/soda_fountain/main.html after wards would just complete it.


----------



## Trentmom

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Wow, what a beautiful theater! I hope you get to go!



Thanks for asking that.....


That really is such a cool looking theater


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> Isn't it?  And it would be so cool to see the movie there when it opens and then go to http://disney.go.com/DisneyPictures/el_capitan/soda_fountain/main.html after wards would just complete it.



I'd say!  Are you thinking of taking an evening to do this or an afternoon?



Trentmom said:


> Thanks for asking that.....
> 
> 
> That really is such a cool looking theater



You're welcome, Master Sharky.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Thanks for asking that.....
> 
> 
> That really is such a cool looking theater



Isn't it?



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> I'd say!  Are you thinking of taking an evening to do this or an afternoon?
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, Master Sharky.



I would like to be there for the opening of it so I would say the midnight showing.  Which makes going to the soda fountain hard.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I would like to be there for the opening of it so I would say the midnight showing.  Which makes going to the soda fountain hard.



Go before the movie? Or does it close way earlier?


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Go before the movie? Or does it close way earlier?



I figure that if we do go it will have to be before the movie.  I think I would be happy to see Toy Story 3 at the theater in DTD personally but the excitement of watching it at such a grand old theater is kind of exciting.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Spencer says "I WANNA COME!"


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Spencer says "I WANNA COME!"



It looks more like a who me thing....


----------



## wvnative

Oooo.. tickets and hotel.... done! I love when I can start checking things off my list. lol How exciting!!!


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Oooo.. tickets and hotel.... done! I love when I can start checking things off my list. lol How exciting!!!



I know, now to just speed the clock up.


----------



## kaoden39

Look what came in the mail today.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh yay!! Exciting!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh yay!! Exciting!!



I know.  Can you tell my daughter was excited when she took the picture?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, hands shaking a little too much??


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Haha, hands shaking a little too much??



She says no.  Silly girl.  I have the voucher for my AP in my trip binder, along with my GAD certificate.  That is where the tickets are going to go too.  I better not forget that binder.

I am going to take notes at the end of every day for the trip report and keep them in the binder too.  

That reminds me I need to take a picture of my pretty trip binder to show you all.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Look what came in the mail today.



 YAY!!! 



kaoden39 said:


> She says no.  Silly girl.  I have the voucher for my AP in my trip binder, along with my GAD certificate.  That is where the tickets are going to go too.  I better not forget that binder.
> 
> I am going to take notes at the end of every day for the trip report and keep them in the binder too.
> 
> That reminds me I need to take a picture of my pretty trip binder to show you all.



Yes, you must post a picture! Me wants to see it so I can get ideas for mine! I'm such a copycat  But all my creativity is being zapped for my Art class. How horrible.

ME WANTS TO SEE!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Disney Mail is the best mail! 

And  pics of the binder are in order.


----------



## kaoden39

Okay ladies after dinner I shall get a picture or two of my binder.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay!! I can't wait


----------



## Trentmom

How exciting!!!

Disney Mail rocks


----------



## kaoden39

This is my trip binder.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> This is my trip binder.



SQUEE! I spy Snow White!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> SQUEE! I spy Snow White!



Indeed you do.  Isn't she pretty.


----------



## Belle Ella

I heart Snow White!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I heart Snow White!



No way!!I am shocked!!  Shocked I tell you!!  Shocked and awed indeed!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Oh my. I'm shocked at this unforeseen turn of events!



Never could have guessed, huh?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Oh my. I'm shocked at this unforeseen turn of events!
> 
> 
> 
> Never could have guessed, huh?



Never, I am so surprised.  Who could have guessed this?


----------



## Belle Ella

Not you! That's for darn sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Not you! That's for darn sure.



I know I am just blind sometimes.....


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, as long as you said it and not me.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, as long as you said it and not me.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

It's pink! I love pink! 


Sharky loves pink also.


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> It's pink! I love pink!
> 
> 
> Sharky loves pink also.



That color pink is my favorite pink too.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

porque?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> porque?



I could 'cause I can, so I do.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> I could 'cause I can, so I do.



im arrepentido. yo no comprendo nada que acaba de decir


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> im arrepentido. yo no comprendo nada que acaba de decir



Podría hacerme puedo así que yo hacer


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Podría hacerme puedo así que yo hacer



mí todavía no siguiendo


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> mí todavía no siguiendo



Sind Sie verloren?


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

kaoden39 said:


> Sind Sie verloren?



¿Verdaderamente soy. favor de puso esto en términos más sencillos para mí?


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> ¿Verdaderamente soy. favor de puso esto en términos más sencillos para mí?



Soll ich Sie zeichnen eine Abbildung?






all translations were found on babble fish by me for mine


----------



## wvnative

Je ne parle pas l'Espanol. En Anglais si vous plait?

The kid took a few years of Spanish in school and opted out of allowing me to help with homework when I started confusing my French with the Spanish. haha


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Je ne parle pas l'Espanol. En Anglais si vous plait?
> 
> The kid took a few years of Spanish in school and opted out of allowing me to help with homework when I started confusing my French with the Spanish. haha



Hmmm, I see why she might do that.


----------



## wvnative

It was actually pretty comical. I'd start counting in Spanish and then end up in French somehow. A lot of the words are similar.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> It was actually pretty comical. I'd start counting in Spanish and then end up in French somehow. A lot of the words are similar.



A lot them are.


----------



## wvnative

She wasn't nearly as amused as I was. haha You know how teenagers are though. 

So, have you guys got all your plans nailed down? I know you have tickets but what else?


----------



## mnmrmustard

Hiya hiya!  Fell behind again but am rolling back through - whoohoo!

Whoohoo for getting your tickets in   

And WOW, that is a very pink binder you have there.  No chance in that getting lost on the shuffle of other stuff 

I'll let y'all get back to your Spanish lesson now


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> She wasn't nearly as amused as I was. haha You know how teenagers are though.
> 
> So, have you guys got all your plans nailed down? I know you have tickets but what else?



We also have our hotel.  And it is too early to plan PS, so I am waiting.  Honestly I am so thinking that we may not have a character breakfast because it is so expensive.



mnmrmustard said:


> Hiya hiya!  Fell behind again but am rolling back through - whoohoo!
> 
> Whoohoo for getting your tickets in
> 
> And WOW, that is a very pink binder you have there.  No chance in that getting lost on the shuffle of other stuff
> 
> I'll let y'all get back to your Spanish lesson now




Well, hi Mike!!

My binder is indeed pink I like pink.  And none of my kids will get pink so there is no confusing it.  I think that Bawb has retired from speaking Spanish at me.  Plus I will bet he was using babble fish just like me!


----------



## wvnative

Pink is good. So is babblefish. lol


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Pink is good. So is babblefish. lol



I like pink and babble fish.  I need to do some real trip planning.


----------



## wvnative

It's time to really review the dining options and the menus so that when 60 days hits, you can start making calls. lol Ok, maybe a little less than 60 days so you can cover the whole trip but still. lol


----------



## wvnative

Are you guys planning to do Goofy's Kitchen?


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> It's time to really review the dining options and the menus so that when 60 days hits, you can start making calls. lol Ok, maybe a little less than 60 days so you can cover the whole trip but still. lol





wvnative said:


> Are you guys planning to do Goofy's Kitchen?



I know, and I am usually the first to tell people to make their PS but I am lagging.  We have talked about Goofy's Kitchen but all that is left is to decide which day we are going to do it.  I am thinking that for the rest except for doing the hoedown bbq we are just going to wing it.


----------



## wvnative

I need a favor from whoever goes to GK first. I need to know how they make the plantains they serve.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I need a favor from whoever goes to GK first. I need to know how they make the plantains they serve.



Have you thought about looking online or asking?  I know that I got the recipe for the Monte Cristo online.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Brendon and Spencer found their ride to Disneyland


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Brendon and Spencer found their ride to Disneyland



Cute new avatar there.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Cute new avatar there.



Thanks


----------



## wvnative

I called, but she couldn't find it. I was supposed to call back and forgot. I plan to try again this weekend when I have time. I've looked online but haven't had any luck.


----------



## mnmrmustard

kaoden39 said:


> Well, hi Mike!!
> 
> My binder is indeed pink I like pink.  And none of my kids will get pink so there is no confusing it.  I think that Bawb has retired from speaking Spanish at me.  Plus I will bet he was using babble fish just like me!



Howdy!  Embrace the pink! 



wvnative said:


> Pink is good. So is babblefish. lol



Yes, babblefish rocks big time.  I have a site on deviantART (that I've been woefully neglecting) for my photography and many of the people on there are from other parts of the world.  Babblefish was a must for at least attempting to talk to them.



kaoden39 said:


> Have you thought about looking online or asking?  I know that I got the recipe for the Monte Cristo online.



It's gotta be out there somewhere



nerdylightbulb said:


> Brendon and Spencer found their ride to Disneyland



Looks like an "E Ticket" ride to me - lol



wvnative said:


> I called, but she couldn't find it. I was supposed to call back and forgot. I plan to try again this weekend when I have time. I've looked online but haven't had any luck.



You would think someone would have let it leak and be posted out there


----------



## mnmrmustard

wvnative said:


> I need a favor from whoever goes to GK first. I need to know how they make the plantains they serve.



It is funny, the first hit I get on Google for finding the recipie is THIS THREAD!!  

I did find what looks to be a good one on Disney's Family Fun site:  Caribbean Twice-Fried Plantains


----------



## wvnative

mnmrmustard said:


> It is funny, the first hit I get on Google for finding the recipie is THIS THREAD!!
> 
> I did find what looks to be a good one on Disney's Family Fun site:  Caribbean Twice-Fried Plantains



While that looks really yummy too, it's not the one I'm looking for. lol  I woudl have thoguth someone would have it out there by now. Apparently most people aren't as into them as we were. haha I've never gotten my kid or her picky eater friend to eat them before and like them and they both liked them at GK.


----------



## kaoden39

mnmrmustard said:


> Howdy!  Embrace the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, babblefish rocks big time.  I have a site on deviantART (that I've been woefully neglecting) for my photography and many of the people on there are from other parts of the world.  Babblefish was a must for at least attempting to talk to them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be out there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an "E Ticket" ride to me - lol
> 
> 
> 
> You would think someone would have let it leak and be posted out there




Doesn't it indeed look like an E ride.  Kody thinks it does just the way it is!!




wvnative said:


> While that looks really yummy too, it's not the one I'm looking for. lol  I woudl have thoguth someone would have it out there by now. Apparently most people aren't as into them as we were. haha I've never gotten my kid or her picky eater friend to eat them before and like them and they both liked them at GK.




I will see what I can find out for you.


----------



## DizNee Luver

70 Days!!!!!   So exciting!!!  10 days until you can make dining PS's !!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 70 Days!!!!!   So exciting!!!  10 days until you can make dining PS's !!!!



I know!!  I am trying to iron down what day we are going where etc..


----------



## nerdylightbulb

mnmrmustard said:


> Howdy!  Embrace the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, babblefish rocks big time.  I have a site on deviantART (that I've been woefully neglecting) for my photography and many of the people on there are from other parts of the world.  Babblefish was a must for at least attempting to talk to them.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotta be out there somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like an "E Ticket" ride to me - lol
> 
> 
> 
> You would think someone would have let it leak and be posted out there



Of course it is! Brendon and Spencer are there ;D xD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Of course it is! Brendon and Spencer are there ;D xD



I knew it!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> i knew it!!



:0


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> :0



You always pick the nerdiest videos with Brendon don't you?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

kaoden39 said:


> You always pick the nerdiest videos with Brendon don't you?



I have a feeling I am going to regret asking this, but who are these guys? Brendan and Spencer?


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have a feeling I am going to regret asking this, but who are these guys? Brendan and Spencer?



Oh my.  They are the two guys in the suits.  And the one with the beard is Spencer, and the hot little one is Kody's "love" of her life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3sA5plF6kE


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh, a celebrity crush hey? I have had a few of those. Most recently Edward!   And also Gerard Butler!

I will have to watch that when i get home. Youtube is blocked at work.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh, a celebrity crush hey? I have had a few of those. Most recently Edward!   And also Gerard Butler!
> 
> I will have to watch that when i get home. Youtube is blocked at work.








Brendon on stage, he is the lead singer of Panic! at the Disco.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh! Ok. Gotcha!


----------



## Trentmom

so close now

I cant wait to hear where you decide to eat

Did you have like a planning meeting with everyone to see where everyone eats


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh! Ok. Gotcha!




Cute young guy isn't he?




Trentmom said:


> so close now
> 
> I cant wait to hear where you decide to eat
> 
> Did you have like a planning meeting with everyone to see where everyone eats




Well, we are all traveling together and our rooms are all together.  Not connecting but together.  Belen stays there every year when they go to Disneyland so they know her so she was able to arrange the rooms to all be together.  And I at least talk to Bawb everyday so the planning is normal.  We are only going to make the one PS I think for the character breakfast.  For the rest I think we are going to play it by ear.


----------



## deejdigsdis

OK, I just had to pop in here and say that my niece's husband was just talking about this Brendon guy yesterday.  He went to high school with him in Las Vegas, went to Newport Beach with him a few times, listened to him play in his garage, etc.  They were no longer in touch a year or so after high school.  One time my niece's husband heard someone singing on VH1 -- a song he knew to be one of Brendon's songs.  His first thought was, "I can't believe someone stole his song!"  Turned around and looked at the TV and was shocked to see Brendon had "made it" and was singing on VH1!  Just thought I'd share.


----------



## kaoden39

deejdigsdis said:


> OK, I just had to pop in here and say that my niece's husband was just talking about this Brendon guy yesterday.  He went to high school with him in Las Vegas, went to Newport Beach with him a few times, listened to him play in his garage, etc.  They were no longer in touch a year or so after high school.  One time my niece's husband heard someone singing on VH1 -- a song he knew to be one of Brendon's songs.  His first thought was, "I can't believe someone stole his song!"  Turned around and looked at the TV and was shocked to see Brendon had "made it" and was singing on VH1!  Just thought I'd share.



Hi there and welcome to the insanity!!  

I just finished telling Kody what you posted.  And she was thrilled.  I am sure she will post later when she gets a shot at the computer.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

deejdigsdis said:


> OK, I just had to pop in here and say that my niece's husband was just talking about this Brendon guy yesterday.  He went to high school with him in Las Vegas, went to Newport Beach with him a few times, listened to him play in his garage, etc.  They were no longer in touch a year or so after high school.  One time my niece's husband heard someone singing on VH1 -- a song he knew to be one of Brendon's songs.  His first thought was, "I can't believe someone stole his song!"  Turned around and looked at the TV and was shocked to see Brendon had "made it" and was singing on VH1!  Just thought I'd share.



THAT. IS. EPIC!

I wish someone I knew would be hot and famous


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> THAT. IS. EPIC!
> 
> I wish someone I knew would be hot and famous



I am sure you will know some hot people.  Whether or not they are famous remains to be seen.


----------



## wvnative

HAHA.. shoot. Even_ I_ know some hot people.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> HAHA.. shoot. Even_ I_ know some hot people.



I know.  Heck in my life I think I have known quite a few.  And frankly I think her dad is the hottest man I have ever known.   Now I am sure she will have something to say about that one.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow we are down to 64 days already, time is flying.  I have deiced that I am not making any PS.  I think we are gonna fly by the seat of our pants and just eat where we want to eat.  I am not really wanting to do a character meal even.  I know, I know, it's fun blah, blah, blah, but I am not feeling it.  I want to relax this trip and not have to worry about being anywhere at any set time.

Can I do that though?  I am usually mega-over planner, but this trip I just want to go and have fun.  I always stress my family with plans and I am not stressing.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow, you are brave. That's good though. If I knew I was going to be back anytime in the next 10 years (I will try my hardest!!), I would have it that way as well. We are only booking 2 or 3 though. It's just easier to eat where you are close to. Instead of rushing across the park to make it to your reservation on time.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow, you are brave. That's good though. If I knew I was going to be back anytime in the next 10 years (I will try my hardest!!), I would have it that way as well. We are only booking 2 or 3 though. It's just easier to eat where you are close to. Instead of rushing across the park to make it to your reservation on time.



Well, that is my thought.  Scotty doesn't really enjoy going to Disneyland, these trips are for me.  I am hoping that a more relaxed fun trip will make him want to go again and not doom me to solo vacations for the rest of my life.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Vacation is all about relaxing. Disneyland is not very relaxing as it is, because most of the day is walking. It makes it tougher when you've gotta worry about whether you are going to make it somewhere on time. I figure we will try and book an early breakfast at PCH then head to the parks, and a dinner somewhere another day. That way we don't really have to worry about that.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Vacation is all about relaxing. Disneyland is not very relaxing as it is, because most of the day is walking. It makes it tougher when you've gotta worry about whether you are going to make it somewhere on time. I figure we will try and book an early breakfast at PCH then head to the parks, and a dinner somewhere another day. That way we don't really have to worry about that.



Scotty is all about his bicycle.  If I planned a vacation around his bike he would be thrilled.  I unfortunately do not ride bicycles.  So there it is.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Too bad you can't ride bicycles in Disneyland. Everyone would win! He could just ride it around the outside of the parks while you are in the parks!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Too bad you can't ride bicycles in Disneyland. Everyone would win! He could just ride it around the outside of the parks while you are in the parks!



You want to know desperation?  I offered to let him take his bike along so he could ride while we are there.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Haha, is he going to take you up on that?


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Haha, is he going to take you up on that?



No, he is going to leave it home this trip.  But, next year we are going to do a more bike related vacation.  Yee haw.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Well at least you still might get that solo trip to make up for it!

Well, I am going to bed. Have a good night!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Well at least you still might get that solo trip to make up for it!
> 
> Well, I am going to bed. Have a good night!



Oh I am going to take those solo trips.  There is no doubt about that.

Have a good nights rest.


----------



## blabbermouth

You know that a lot of the WDW resorts have bike rentals and paths, right? 

My DH would prefer a MOTOR bike related holiday, but that isn't going to happen for me either! I usually give in and go to see some sort of sports event on our vacations though, so that keeps him happy for awhile.


----------



## wvnative

Honestly, not having to negotiate where to go on vacation is one of my favorite things about being single. 

Let's just say that, should I marry again, he's gonna have to love Disney.


----------



## kaoden39

blabbermouth said:


> You know that a lot of the WDW resorts have bike rentals and paths, right?
> 
> My DH would prefer a MOTOR bike related holiday, but that isn't going to happen for me either! I usually give in and go to see some sort of sports event on our vacations though, so that keeps him happy for awhile.



I wish that they had the bike trails around Disneyland.  I was mostly just ticked at him last night but you understand my pain.



wvnative said:


> Honestly, not having to negotiate where to go on vacation is one of my favorite things about being single.
> 
> Let's just say that, should I marry again, he's gonna have to love Disney.



The only thing we seem to really disagree about vacation.  Not bad for 18 years of marriage.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

All caught up again....... just letting you know in case you were missing me.


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> All caught up again....... just letting you know in case you were missing me.



Well, of course I was missing you!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody




----------



## rentayenta

Whew!


----------



## wvnative

I know, it's a lot to keep up with huh? BE's is worse though. haha


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Whew!





wvnative said:


> I know, it's a lot to keep up with huh? BE's is worse though. haha



We are a chatty group.


----------



## Marshay

wvnative said:


> Honestly, not having to negotiate where to go on vacation is one of my favorite things about being single.
> 
> Let's just say that, should I marry again, he's gonna have to love Disney.



This should be a first date criteria.

You: "So when did you go to Disney last?"

Him: "What?"

You:  "What's your favorite attraction at Disney?"

Him:  "Seriously?"

You:  "Um, excuse me...I have to go to the ladies room" and then kindly exit restaurant.


----------



## Trentmom

Marshay said:


> This should be a first date criteria.
> 
> You: "So when did you go to Disney last?"
> 
> Him: "What?"
> 
> You:  "What's your favorite attraction at Disney?"
> 
> Him:  "Seriously?"
> 
> You:  "Um, excuse me...I have to go to the ladies room" and then kindly exit restaurant.



good one


----------



## DisneyStitch626

kaoden39 said:


> We are a chatty group.



With reason! We need to get to 250 by July remember!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> This should be a first date criteria.
> 
> You: "So when did you go to Disney last?"
> 
> Him: "What?"
> 
> You:  "What's your favorite attraction at Disney?"
> 
> Him:  "Seriously?"
> 
> You:  "Um, excuse me...I have to go to the ladies room" and then kindly exit restaurant.



Well, there is always the thought that there could be a questionnaire.  I can see it now.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> With reason! We need to get to 250 by July remember!




Not here!!    I love your little Dumbo.


----------



## wvnative

kaoden39 said:


> Well, there is always the thought that there could be a questionnaire.  I can see it now.




Yea. Now then if I could just get guys my own age to ask me out we'd be all set. haha

I do have a big crush on the HS drama teacher, who is just slightly older than me, but there are extenuating circumstances that keep me from telling him. haha


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Yea. Now then if I could just get guys my own age to ask me out we'd be all set. haha
> 
> I do have a big crush on the HS drama teacher, who is just slightly older than me, but there are extenuating circumstances that keep me from telling him. haha



Aw who needs a guy their age?  WBG is 6 years younger than I am.


----------



## wvnative

6 years is fine. Problem is all the guys who are asking me out are at least 10 years younger, and still want to start a family, or old enough to be my dad. Did I mention my kid is 19? lol I have no intentions of starting over again.  and I refuse to date someone the same age as my mom.

I think my step dad is 9 years younger than my mom.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> 6 years is fine. Problem is all the guys who are asking me out are at least 10 years younger, and still want to start a family, or old enough to be my dad. Did I mention my kid is 19? lol I have no intentions of starting over again.  and I refuse to date someone the same age as my mom.
> 
> I think my step dad is 9 years younger than my mom.



You know I understand.  I had a guy that was my dads age pursuing me when Scotty and I first met.  I was totally grossed out by it.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am 6 years older than Dillon. For the most part you can't really tell. I am probably just really young for my age or he is mature for....no, I am just really young for my age.


----------



## onelilspark

Finding out the degree of liking Disney was always a high priority for me.  I mean, I don't want to be with someone who heckles me about going to WDW!  My current boyfriend hadn't been since he was in the 7th grade, but listed Finding Nemo as one of his favorite movies.  I decided he could be trained   One of his friends is thinking about a trip to WDW for his 5th year anniversary.  My boyfriend was showing him AllEars, Mousesavers, etc.  He said to me, "I think I've been converted."  


  He's a keeper!


----------



## DizNee Luver

60 Day Dance!! 

Ready to make your PS's??!!   You're on the clock now!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am 6 years older than Dillon. For the most part you can't really tell. I am probably just really young for my age or he is mature for....no, I am just really young for my age.



You and me both.



onelilspark said:


> Finding out the degree of liking Disney was always a high priority for me.  I mean, I don't want to be with someone who heckles me about going to WDW!  My current boyfriend hadn't been since he was in the 7th grade, but listed Finding Nemo as one of his favorite movies.  I decided he could be trained   One of his friends is thinking about a trip to WDW for his 5th year anniversary.  My boyfriend was showing him AllEars, Mousesavers, etc.  He said to me, "I think I've been converted."
> 
> 
> He's a keeper!



The funny thing with Scotty is on the almost 18 years we have been married he never told me until recently that he didn't like going.  And that he goes because he loves me.



DizNee Luver said:


> 60 Day Dance!!
> 
> Ready to make your PS's??!!   You're on the clock now!!



I hadn't even noticed Laurie.  I am so deeply mired in stress that it slipped my thought process.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I hadn't even noticed Laurie.  I am so deeply mired in stress that it slipped my thought process.



Rut-roh.....stress....know it well....but not good!!!  Hope everything is ok!!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

60 DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Rut-roh.....stress....know it well....but not good!!!  Hope everything is ok!!!!!



I had Loren to the dr today he has a tumor on his leg.  I am still waiting for the dr to call me back.  Stress.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I had Loren to the dr today he has a tumor on his leg.  I am still waiting for the dr to call me back.  Stress.



OMG.....I hope it's non-malignant & just a lump!!!! How very scary & stressful for sure!!   All I can offer is hugs & prayers that this all turns out ok!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> OMG.....I hope it's non-malignant & just a lump!!!! How very scary & stressful for sure!!   All I can offer is hugs & prayers that this all turns out ok!!



Well, it is a tumor and not just a lump.  Thank you, I will take all of the hugs and prayers I can get.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh no, I am sorry to hear!   I hope everything will be ok.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Michele, please keep us posted!!  Praying for good news from the doctor!!  Hopefully it can be easily dealt with........praying hard!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh no, I am sorry to hear!   I hope everything will be ok.





DizNee Luver said:


> Michele, please keep us posted!!  Praying for good news from the doctor!!  Hopefully it can be easily dealt with........praying hard!



Thank you guys.  I just wish the darn Dr would call.


----------



## wvnative

Oh Michele! I'd be stressed too.

I am so not good at the hurry up and wait game and Dr's office are so bad about it.


----------



## wvnative

kaoden39 said:


> You know I understand.  I had a guy that was my dads age pursuing me when Scotty and I first met.  I was totally grossed out by it.



HAHA.. I'm glad someone does. My kid wants me to date. My friends want me to date. My sister does too. My mom just thinks I enjoy my freedom too much to compromise it.    Like I have time to date. hehe I suppose I coudl make time if I really wanted to, but apparently I don't.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Oh Michele! I'd be stressed too.
> 
> I am so not good at the hurry up and wait game and Dr's office are so bad about it.



Thank you.



wvnative said:


> HAHA.. I'm glad someone does. My kid wants me to date. My friends want me to date. My sister does too. My mom just thinks I enjoy my freedom too much to compromise it.    Like I have time to date. hehe I suppose I coudl make time if I really wanted to, but apparently I don't.



I think that if you met somebody that rotated your wheels you would find the time and energy.


----------



## wvnative

I think you're probably right. HAHA   I'm in no rush. 

Any word yet?


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I think you're probably right. HAHA   I'm in no rush.
> 
> Any word yet?



No, I am so frustrated and stressed.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I hope they get back to you soon. It's unfair to keep you waiting on something like this.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I hope they get back to you soon. It's unfair to keep you waiting on something like this.



Thanks.  I finally broke down and called the drs office and left a message for him.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Usually when doctors don't call you, it means it's a good thing, so hopefully that's the case. But a tumor is scary business, so whether it's bad or not they should be calling a.s.a.p on that.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Usually when doctors don't call you, it means it's a good thing, so hopefully that's the case. But a tumor is scary business, so whether it's bad or not they should be calling a.s.a.p on that.



Well I just got a call saying that the radiologist report is not in.  At least they called me.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

True. Hopefully it comes in soon, with good news.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Still praying hard Michele!!
How's Loren holding up?? Gotta be a bit scary for a young kid!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> True. Hopefully it comes in soon, with good news.



From your lips to God's ears.



DizNee Luver said:


> Still praying hard Michele!!
> How's Loren holding up?? Gotta be a bit scary for a young kid!!!



Thanks.  Yeah, he is stressing pretty bad.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks.  Yeah, he is stressing pretty bad.



Poor kid, not like they don't have enough to worry about these days, but to add in health issues!  Darned ol' dr's office.....don't they know it will be a very, VERY long weekend for him & you all if you don't get some sort of information.

Fingers crossed & praying for ONLY good news & that it's delivered today!!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Poor kid, not like they don't have enough to worry about these days, but to add in health issues!  Darned ol' dr's office.....don't they know it will be a very, VERY long weekend for him & you all if you don't get some sort of information.
> 
> Fingers crossed & praying for ONLY good news & that it's delivered today!!!!!!



Thanks Laurie.  I almost wish that the dr had not told him too and left that decision to me.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Laurie.  I almost wish that the dr had not told him too and left that decision to me.



Agree with that....you should have been told first & then let you all figure out how & when to tell him.  You could have waited until after you got the results back....why make him worry over something that could be no biggie!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Agree with that....you should have been told first & then let you all figure out how & when to tell him.  You could have waited until after you got the results back....why make him worry over something that could be no biggie!!



Normally I am all for complete honesty with the kids but in this situation I am not so sure.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Normally I am all for complete honesty with the kids but in this situation I am not so sure.



Why scare him before they know anything.  Yes, he has the right to know....but couldn't it have waited until you actually knew something??  They didn't use the "C" word with him did they??  God I hope not!!  I just wish there was something more we could do........ring phone, ring!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Why scare him before they know anything.  Yes, he has the right to know....but couldn't it have waited until you actually knew something??  They didn't use the "C" word with him did they??  God I hope not!!  I just wish there was something more we could do........ring phone, ring!!!!



He knows that tumor means possible cancer.  He is 13 almost 14.  The dr reassured him and told him that it was likely to be benign but, Loren is smart.  And my Mom is a cancer survivor so he knows.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> He knows that tumor means possible cancer.  He is 13 almost 14.  The dr reassured him and told him that it was likely to be benign but, Loren is smart.  And my Mom is a cancer survivor so he knows.



Well hopefully he can relax & the news will come back in...all good!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Well hopefully he can relax & the news will come back in...all good!!



We are hoping for the best.  I let him have his best friend stay the night tonight.  I figure between the two of them he won't have time to worry.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> We are hoping for the best.  I let him have his best friend stay the night tonight.  I figure between the two of them he won't have time to worry.



Such a good mama!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Such a good mama!



I'm trying.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

I r back.


----------



## Bawb! At the Disco

I have a signature now.


----------



## kaoden39

Bawb! At the Disco said:


> I r back.



Yay!!



Bawb! At the Disco said:


> I have a signature now.



I see that.  Spencer!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

You hanging in there Michele??  Just wanted you to know that I'm still thinking about you & Loren & the rest of the family!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> You hanging in there Michele??  Just wanted you to know that I'm still thinking about you & Loren & the rest of the family!!!



Yeah, I am still hanging in.  I am waiting for the dr to call back still.  When last I knew they were waiting on the radiologist and the orthopedist to view the x-rays.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> I see that.  Spencer!!


Mine has Spencer tew :0


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Mine has Spencer tew :0



But, Brendon should be singing in yours.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> But, Brendon should be singing in yours.



But that's the part of the song that's playing when that clip occurs [/obsessed]


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> But that's the part of the song that's playing when that clip occurs [/obsessed]



Hmm I see.  What about your boyfriend Spencer?


----------



## blabbermouth

Sorry to hear about your son's health issue, hopefully some good news will come soon.


----------



## kaoden39

blabbermouth said:


> Sorry to hear about your son's health issue, hopefully some good news will come soon.



Thank you.  I am so hoping to hear something today.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yeah hopefully they get back to you today. I think you've been waiting long enough! Hope it's good news!


----------



## 6Smiles

I just wanted to say we are keeping you and your son in our prayers and are hoping you get really good news today!
Kris


----------



## DizNee Luver

Still haven't heard back??  At this point, I'd be camped out in their office until they told me something!!!    Hoping today brings the much needed good news & relief!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

I just bit the bullet and called again.  If they do not call me today, I will be making an appointment for Loren's stress.  The doctor will have to see him then.


----------



## 6Smiles

I am so sorry that you are going through this.  My family will continue to keep your family in our prayers and hopefully you will hear soon.  I know the waiting to hear is unbearable when your child is involved from personal experience.  Let us know when you hear something.
Kris


----------



## onelilspark

I'm a little behind, but I wanted to send my warm wishes for good news!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm happy for you & Loren & the rest of the family.....must be a relief, but will be waiting to hear what the next step will be!!


----------



## kaoden39

Great News!!!

Loren's tumor is of the Benign variety!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

sleep tight chele.


----------



## 6Smiles

That is fabulous news! 
 
Congratulations! I am so very happy for you and your family!

Kris


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> That is fabulous news!  Congratulations! I am so very happy for you and your family!
> 
> Kris



Thank you Kris.

Now I need to get back to my trip planning again.  It's getting so close now!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! That's such good news!!!  Must be such a relief! And exciting now that you can plan again!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! That's such good news!!!  Must be such a relief! And exciting now that you can plan again!



Thanks Andrea!!

I am going to call Belen this morning and then Iam making the PS for our character meal.


----------



## wvnative

That's wonderful news! YAY!!!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm I see.  What about your boyfriend Spencer?



Brendon's better, but Spencer's presence is quite appreciated.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Brendon's better, but Spencer's presence is quite appreciated.



Especially when he smiles.


----------



## blabbermouth

I'm happy to hear the good news! Now get back to thinking about the character breakfast!


----------



## kaoden39

blabbermouth said:


> I'm happy to hear the good news! Now get back to thinking about the character breakfast!



We decided not to do the PS for a character breakfast.  We aren't sure that we really want to so we are gonna take a chance on just doing a walk in if qw change our minds.


----------



## wvnative

You could always cancel it if you opt not to. At least if you make one, you'll be able to get in more easily.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> You could always cancel it if you opt not to. At least if you make one, you'll be able to get in more easily.



That's true, but I really lost momentum on my planning with Loren being sick. I am just kind of crawling along.  I am taking Loren to the orthopedic dr to get an opinion.  I want to cover all of my bases.


----------



## blabbermouth

Ok, no brekkie. Get back to thinking about... it's a small world then! 


Is it stuck in your head now??


----------



## kaoden39

"It's world of laughter, a world of tears, a world hopes, and a world of fears...."


----------



## pj_campbell

I'm definitely joining in on this trip adventure =D! I can't wait to hear how it goes and see some pictures when you get back!


----------



## kaoden39

pj_campbell said:


> I'm definitely joining in on this trip adventure =D! I can't wait to hear how it goes and see some pictures when you get back!



Oh the pictures should be interesting with so many different eyes to see what they want pictures of and we tend to take pictures with our cell phones as well as the camera.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Especially when he smiles.



OMG yus <33333333333 And his eyes


----------



## bumbershoot

You sneakypants, hiding that good news in here.  I mean, putting your own news in your own trip report, who does that?    Glad I checked in over here (I'm a lurker)!


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> You sneakypants, hiding that good news in here.  I mean, putting your own news in your own trip report, who does that?    Glad I checked in over here (I'm a lurker)!



Hi Molly.  I just told you about it on your thread.


----------



## bumbershoot

Well it's about time!


----------



## kaoden39

I know.  It hit me that I hadn't posted and told you.  It has been a bit stressful of late.


----------



## bumbershoot

You know I'm kidding, right?


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> You know I'm kidding, right?



I knew that.  Humor is the best medicine.


----------



## bumbershoot

Whew.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I knew that.  Humor is the best medicine.



I thought that was Panic! At The Disco and Disneyland...?


----------



## blabbermouth

kaoden39 said:


> "It's world of laughter, a world of tears, a world hopes, and a world of fears...."



 Now no crying allowed!



kaoden39 said:


> Oh the pictures should be interesting with so many different eyes to see what they want pictures of and we tend to take pictures with our cell phones as well as the camera.



I'm just happy to see one teenager who isn't in love with Justin Beiber


----------



## kaoden39

blabbermouth said:


> Now no crying allowed!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy to see one teenager who isn't in love with Justin Beiber



You're right, no crying here!!

No, they are definitely not Justin Beiber fans.


----------



## Trentmom

Just dropping in to see if anything new


50 more days!!!!


When do kids get of school?


Trent is out the 22nd...Counting down the days


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Just dropping in to see if anything new
> 
> 
> 50 more days!!!!
> 
> 
> When do kids get of school?
> 
> 
> Trent is out the 22nd...Counting down the days



I know.  I am thrilled.  

They get out on June 3rd I believe and I can hardly wait.  No more fights in the morning for a few months,


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I know.  I am thrilled.
> 
> They get out on June 3rd I believe and I can hardly wait.  No more fights in the morning for a few months,



Not having to get him up early in the morning will be nice indeed


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Not having to get him up early in the morning will be nice indeed



How do you work when he is on break?  Do you have regular daycare?


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

blabbermouth said:


> I'm just happy to see one teenager who isn't in love with Justin Beiber




*raises hand* I have one too.... 13 y.o. Abby cannot stand him and cannot stand it when her friends are all ga-ga over him.  She just doesn't get it.  



Whew... I am so relieved.


----------



## wvnative

The kid, being a singer herself, is impressed with his talent but is way less than ga ga over Justin Beiber.

Oh, and not having to get her up in the morning and try to rush her so I could get out to work on time after dropping her off at school is my second favorite thing about her having graduated. lol (my favorite is the utter lack of fundraisers...) 

Have I mentioned she really likes Panic! at the Disco? Yep, she does. Saw them at warp tour I think.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

fundraisers.


----------



## wvnative

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> fundraisers.



Hehe.. my thoughts exactly. Now the only time I "have" to buy is to support my BF's DD for choir/drama tour. Only one more year left to go and I am so done with HS. lol


----------



## kaoden39

I hate fundraisers.  When the kids were little I wouldn't let them do the door to door fun raising.  Now that they are older and the things are more expensive I only wish I could get them to fund raise.  I hate paying $210 for my son to participate in two band reviews on here in town that they don't even use the bus for.  I mean come on folks.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hope things are looking better today!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Hey Mommy! The Young Veins are gonna be at The House Of Blues in DTD on June 17! We should go! 











"Hey! YOU GUYS LEFT BRENDON AND SPENCER IN THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...With your talent."


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Hey Mommy! The Young Veins are gonna be at The House Of Blues in DTD on June 17! We should go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Hey! YOU GUYS LEFT BRENDON AND SPENCER IN THE CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ...With your talent."



Maybe Brendon will be there supporting his friends.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Hope things are looking better today!



Eh, somewhat....


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe Brendon will be there supporting his friends.



OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG. I never thought of that. 



You know, I DO like Rooney.......  If I can give up my morals, I'll use my souvenir money...


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG. I never thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I DO like Rooney.......  If I can give up my morals, I'll use my souvenir money...



Really?  Spencer too maybe.....


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Really?  Spencer too maybe.....



I actually do like Rooney  And since TYV are headlining, if Brendon and Spencer aren't there, we can book it out before Ryan Ross opens her pretty little mouth ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I actually do like Rooney  And since TYV are headlining, if Brendon and Spencer aren't there, we can book it out before Ryan Ross opens her pretty little mouth ;D



Oh come on you know you love his fake British accent.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh come on you know you love his fake British accent.



Apparently, they're REALLY rude to the concert goers.


BUT I WANNA HAVE A SLIVER OF A CHANCE TO MEET BRENDON!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Apparently, they're REALLY rude to the concert goers.
> 
> 
> BUT I WANNA HAVE A SLIVER OF A CHANCE TO MEET BRENDON!



You could do the same thing by just being there is DTD before or after the concert.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> You could do the same thing by just being there is DTD before or after the concert.



But Bawb and I wanna go to the concert and scream mean stuff c:


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> But Bawb and I wanna go to the concert and scream mean stuff c:



And get us banned from Disneyland?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

46 days....wow!!! I would be bouncing in my seat right now, if I had that little time left. I'm already getting ansy, and I still have almost four times that amount to go!!  

Did you decide to book anything?


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> 46 days....wow!!! I would be bouncing in my seat right now, if I had that little time left. I'm already getting ansy, and I still have almost four times that amount to go!!
> 
> Did you decide to book anything?



No, I decided we are going to play it by ear.  If I don't get in to eat someplace because I didn't do PS, so what.  We will still have a great time.


----------



## Trentmom

Just popping in to say Hi

45 Days


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys!!  Yes, 45 days!!  I am excited but cautiously so.  YHou know what I mean?


----------



## DizNee Luver

44 days!!!   That means I'm closer too!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 44 days!!!   That means I'm closer too!!


----------



## Trentmom

Will the World of Color be open when you are there?

Just watched the preview of it and it looks amazing


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Will the World of Color be open when you are there?
> 
> Just watched the preview of it and it looks amazing



It opens the week we are there.  I am wondering whether we will see it or wait until later when it isn't so crowded.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Yikes....I wonder what that will do to the crowds when you're there??  I can't wait to see it, but am concerned of larger crowds just because of the show being new.....


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Yikes....I wonder what that will do to the crowds when you're there??  I can't wait to see it, but am concerned of larger crowds just because of the show being new.....



Eh, I have been checking and there is still availability at all of the hotels so I am so not stressing about.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Eh, I have been checking and there is still availability at all of the hotels so I am so not stressing about.



Well that's good!!!  Hopefully it only impacts the evenings at DCA!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Well that's good!!!  Hopefully it only impacts the evenings at DCA!!



I was thinking that it might lesson the crowds for Fantasmic.  That would be a real win for us.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> It opens the week we are there.  I am wondering whether we will see it or wait until later when it isn't so crowded.



I think I would have to see it

SO cool looking


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Eh, I have been checking and there is still availability at all of the hotels so I am so not stressing about.




I noticed that too. I really think the mornings will be great and it will get more crowded as the evening progresses. The *great* news is that we only have 2 non So Cal AP block out days, 6/14 and 6/15.  

6/16 and 6/17 are grad nights but they don't impact daily crowds from what I have read.  And it looks like the fireworks will show nightly at 8:40 so we won't have the mad rush to see the fireworks like I thought. 

My main concern is WoC and how nuts it will be.  It won't show on grad nights so for our trips it looks like we'll be able to see it 6/13, 6/14, 6/15, and 6/18. I think you arrive a day later and leave a day later. 

Tricky week all things considered but I think it will all turn out fine.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> I think I would have to see it
> 
> SO cool looking



It really depends on the crush to be there and how long we would have to wait for seats.  I am gonna play it by ear.



rentayenta said:


> I noticed that too. I really think the mornings will be great and it will get more crowded as the evening progresses. The *great* news is that we only have 2 non So Cal AP block out days, 6/14 and 6/15.
> 
> 6/16 and 6/17 are grad nights but they don't impact daily crowds from what I have read.  And it looks like the fireworks will show nightly at 8:40 so we won't have the mad rush to see the fireworks like I thought.
> 
> My main concern is WoC and how nuts it will be.  It won't show on grad nights so for our trips it looks like we'll be able to see it 6/13, 6/14, 6/15, and 6/18. I think you arrive a day later and leave a day later.
> 
> Tricky week all things considered but I think it will all turn out fine.



I think so too.  I think we may just make it through this, our week is not nearly as busy as those that follow.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

I sorta want to see World Of Color, but I don't at the same time.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I sorta want to see World Of Color, but I don't at the same time.



Me too!!


----------



## rentayenta

nerdylightbulb said:


> I sorta want to see World Of Color, but I don't at the same time.




I almost wish it was starting _after_ our trip.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I almost wish it was starting _after_ our trip.



Honestly me too.  I can't help but feel that it is going to add to our crowds a little.  But, maybe we will get lucky and be able to see Fantasmic much easier.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, I would say that's a fair assessment! I'm kind of glad I'll have a few months of other people strategizing what the best options for seeing fireworks/Fantasmic/WOC would be. But I think if anything I can skip WOC in favor of Fantasmic.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yeah, I would say that's a fair assessment! I'm kind of glad I'll have a few months of other people strategizing what the best options for seeing fireworks/Fantasmic/WOC would be. But I think if anything I can skip WOC in favor of Fantasmic.



Well, I figure that it is all trial and error.  We shall see what happens.


----------



## Belle Ella

You'll make it work  For sure.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You'll make it work  For sure.



I know, no matter what the circumstances.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am hoping that I am able to see both. We are aiming to get there half a day earlier just so we can try. Since we don't know when we can go back. But seeing Fantasmic is more important to me than seeing WOC.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Honestly me too.  I can't help but feel that it is going to add to our crowds a little.  But, maybe we will get lucky and be able to see Fantasmic much easier.




Good point. June 14 is up.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am hoping that I am able to see both. We are aiming to get there half a day earlier just so we can try. Since we don't know when we can go back. But seeing Fantasmic is more important to me than seeing WOC.



It is a little difference for me.  I know I will be back again at least one more time in the next 12 months so I will get my chance.



rentayenta said:


> Good point. June 14 is up.



I am going right now to check it out!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MICHELE!!



Thank you Laurie!


----------



## Belle Ella

Happy Birthday!​


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## rentayenta

* Happy Birthday!!!!!! ​*


----------



## wvnative




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Happy Birthday!​





DisneyStitch626 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day!





rentayenta said:


> * Happy Birthday!!!!!! ​*





wvnative said:


>



Thank you everyone!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody




----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


>



Oooh I love her.  Thank you!!


----------



## Trentmom

Happy Birthday Chele!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> Oooh I love her.  Thank you!!



I thought you would!  I don't know why she is so tiny!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Happy Birthday Chele!!



Thank you Kelly!!



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> I thought you would!  I don't know why she is so tiny!




I am thinking about making her my avatar.  Therefor she is the perfect size.


----------



## 6Smiles

HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated)


40 days left for you! You must be getting excited!


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY (belated)
> 
> 
> 40 days left for you! You must be getting excited!



Thank you.  

Yes and no on the excitement.  Now the stress is starting in.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I am thinking about making her my avatar.  Therefor she is the perfect size.




 I like how you make lemonade lady!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> I like how you make lemonade lady!



I try.  And sometimes I feel like that is all I do.


----------



## kaoden39

Okay seriously it is time to kick this trip report into high gear!!  40 days!!  Yes, indeed!!  I am finally in the groove and ready to plan a bit.  

The original plan was to not go on Sunday to Disneyland but to just be lazy and hang out in DTD.  Well, I have to discuss this with Belen but I think I want to go on Sunday night.  I know Saturday is going to be slamming busy.  I am pretty sure of that.  

So Tomorrow after I cal Belen I shall start posting a somewhat itinerary for the big trip.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>



I figure it is time to start planning again.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

kaoden39 said:


> I figure it is time to start planning again.



39 days... almost just a month to go!!!  gotta be hard for you to plan with all the random WOC stuff screwing things up... hopefully they'll get it straight soon!


----------



## wvnative

Hehe.. I'd be a nervous wreck if I didn't have my plans at least mostly in place by 40 days out. But, I also tend to overplan. lol 

We'll likely be winging it a bit more if we do that weekend in October.

What do you have left to plan?


----------



## rentayenta

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> 39 days... almost just a month to go!!!  gotta be hard for you to plan with all the random WOC stuff screwing things up... hopefully they'll get it straight soon!




  It's making me crazy. I am totally perseverating.


----------



## kaoden39

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> 39 days... almost just a month to go!!!  gotta be hard for you to plan with all the random WOC stuff screwing things up... hopefully they'll get it straight soon!



It is driving me over the edge.  I have no clue what they are doing with that.  Argh.



wvnative said:


> Hehe.. I'd be a nervous wreck if I didn't have my plans at least mostly in place by 40 days out. But, I also tend to overplan. lol
> 
> We'll likely be winging it a bit more if we do that weekend in October.
> 
> What do you have left to plan?



Not much really.  The main thing is what days we do what.  I don't want to over plan this trip.



rentayenta said:


> It's making me crazy. I am totally perseverating.



I am going nuts over it trying to figure what days to do what.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am going nuts over it trying to figure what days to do what.





Me too. I think we need a WoC/grad night support group.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Me too. I think we need a WoC/grad night support group.



I know.  What shall we name it?


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I know.  What shall we name it?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


>



My 15 year old says we should call it "Brendon Urie comes to Disneyland and falls in love with Kody and marries her!"


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> My 15 year old says we should call it "Brendon Urie comes to Disneyland and falls in love with Kody and marries her!"





 Too funny!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

rentayenta said:


> Too funny!!!!



Little OT, but weren't you friends with GoofyLuvr? Think that was her name.

Does she still frequent the boards? I used to get a kick of her Trip Reports

If it was someone else who was close to her, sorry..I have bad memory


----------



## rentayenta

Trentmom said:


> Little OT, but weren't you friends with GoofyLuvr? Think that was her name.
> 
> Does she still frequent the boards? I used to get a kick of her Trip Reports
> 
> If it was someone else who was close to her, sorry..I have bad memory





 We still chat a lot but on Facebook- she doesn't post here anymore. Love her!!!


----------



## Trentmom

rentayenta said:


> We still chat a lot but on Facebook- she doesn't post here anymore. Love her!!!



Okay, so I am not nuts then 

Don't know if she will remember me or not, but tell her I Said hi. She might know me by the name Sharky 

She made a cute Photo album one year for me, Christmas themed.

Hope all is well with her and her boy  Going to guess...His name was Jon? He has to be a teenager by now.

Sorry CHele for going OT on your TR


Now back to your regularly schedule Pre Trip


----------



## rentayenta

Trentmom said:


> Okay, so I am not nuts then
> 
> Don't know if she will remember me or not, but tell her I Said hi. She might know me by the name Sharky
> 
> She made a cute Photo album one year for me, Christmas themed.
> 
> Hope all is well with her and her boy  Going to guess...His name was Jon? He has to be a teenager by now.
> 
> Sorry CHele for going OT on your TR
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly schedule Pre Trip





 I will tell her hi. Jon is in 8th grade!  She is doing great, teaching.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Okay, so I am not nuts then
> 
> Don't know if she will remember me or not, but tell her I Said hi. She might know me by the name Sharky
> 
> She made a cute Photo album one year for me, Christmas themed.
> 
> Hope all is well with her and her boy  Going to guess...His name was Jon? He has to be a teenager by now.
> 
> Sorry CHele for going OT on your TR
> 
> 
> Now back to your regularly schedule Pre Trip



Hey no problemo!!


----------



## wvnative

I'm just glad we never go when there are grad nights. I'm already concerned about how WoC will affect our October trip since they're rumored to be moving the trick or treat stuff to DL. Hopefuly they'll post dates soon as I can make sure it won't affect us.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I'm just glad we never go when there are grad nights. I'm already concerned about how WoC will affect our October trip since they're rumored to be moving the trick or treat stuff to DL. Hopefuly they'll post dates soon as I can make sure it won't affect us.



The grad nights don't bug me.  There is so much to do down there any way.


----------



## kaoden39

Okay, this is it the planning lollapalooza!!  To end all planning lollapaloozas!! 

Alright it is time to really start getting serious.  We are going in how many days?  No I still have not made any PS for all of you worriers.  I am going to take the let the trip just roll out and happen!!  I know I promised planning and planning what we shall have.  My attack plan is simple relax and have fun.  Enjoy the trip and don't stress the family with my anal planning.  There I said it I am an awful tyrant when it comes to my plans and schedules.  Kind of like a field marshal, and it takes the fun out of it for all of us because I stress.  A stress Michele is not a good Michele.

So my loose plans are leaving at around 5 am on Sunday June 13.  Now I know that my cohorts that follow along and add their thoughts are groaning at this announcement.  Sorry kids, you can sleep in the van.  I am going to have plenty of snacks and water in the van.  We tend to stop more than the average people, I traveled on many a road trip with my dad as a kid and he stopped at the roadside rests so that he could get out of the car and walk around.  He was restful and far less stressed out when we got into the LA traffic.  I am going to follow that travel plan.  I am hoping to skip one or two but we are going to take a nice slow trip.  Am I stressing my planning friends by this new laid back attitude?  

I am hoping to get to Disneyland well rested, because I have decided that instead of going to Disneyland on Saturday that we in fact rather go on Sunday!!  I think I would rather face the crowd on Sunday night than Saturday morning.  And that means that we head home on Saturday morning well rested and hopefully facing less traffic on I-5 for the trip home. 

Another thing I had not planned on when I originally planned this trip is the grad nights.  I knew Disney had them I just never figured them in, but the area being what it is I am sure there will be things to do.  Like visit DTD.  Oh yeah no trip would be complete for me without a little trip to DTD.  I love so many of the stores there that I just love, I may never buy a thing but I love to go.  Well to every where but the Build a Bear store.  We have one in our mall no big thing.

On Sunday night I know that my girls will at least be going to Tomorrowland to check out what Nerdy Cookies refers to as a free concert.  I kind of like the idea, when I was a teenager I used to go and dance when the bands played when I was there.  Yes, I have had some great fun there.  Ah the memories are great.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like a great way to plan a vacation to me! I would do it that way if I didn't live so far away and knew if I could go back anytime in the next couple years. Sounds like a good time, and the concert sounds fun too.


----------



## Trentmom

I think your plans sounds great

Nice and relaxing is the way to go


----------



## kaoden39

Thanks guys!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Okay, this is it the planning lollapalooza!!  To end all planning lollapaloozas!!
> 
> Alright it is time to really start getting serious.  We are going in how many days?  No I still have not made any PS for all of you worriers.  I am going to take the let the trip just roll out and happen!!  I know I promised planning and planning what we shall have.  My attack plan is simple relax and have fun.  Enjoy the trip and don't stress the family with my anal planning.  There I said it I am an awful tyrant when it comes to my plans and schedules.  Kind of like a field marshal, and it takes the fun out of it for all of us because I stress.  A stress Michele is not a good Michele.
> 
> So my loose plans are leaving at around 5 am on Sunday June 13.  Now I know that my cohorts that follow along and add their thoughts are groaning at this announcement.  Sorry kids, you can sleep in the van.  I am going to have plenty of snacks and water in the van.  We tend to stop more than the average people, I traveled on many a road trip with my dad as a kid and he stopped at the roadside rests so that he could get out of the car and walk around.  He was restful and far less stressed out when we got into the *LA traffic.*  I am going to follow that travel plan.  I am hoping to skip one or two but we are going to take a nice slow trip.  Am I stressing my planning friends by this new laid back attitude?
> 
> I am hoping to get to Disneyland well rested, because I have decided that instead of going to Disneyland on Saturday that we in fact rather go on Sunday!!  I think I would rather face the crowd on Sunday night than Saturday morning.  And that means that we head home on Saturday morning well rested and hopefully facing less traffic on I-5 for the trip home.
> 
> Another thing I had not planned on when I originally planned this trip is the grad nights.  I knew Disney had them I just never figured them in, but the area being what it is I am sure there will be things to do.  Like visit DTD.  Oh yeah no trip would be complete for me without a little trip to DTD.  I love so many of the stores there that I just love, I may never buy a thing but I love to go.  Well to every where but the Build a Bear store.  We have one in our mall no big thing.
> 
> On Sunday night I know that my girls will at least be going to Tomorrowland to check out what Nerdy Cookies refers to as a free concert.  I kind of like the idea, when I was a teenager I used to go and dance when the bands played when I was there.  Yes, I have had some great fun there.  Ah the memories are great.



Can we watch "Live In Chicago" in the LA traffic?


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Can we watch "Live In Chicago" in the LA traffic?



No it blocks the mirror too much for that kind of traffic.


----------



## wvnative

Haha, I think that sounds great if it will work for you.

When we drive, there is no time limit. Granted I like to get there before lunch, but if that doesn't happen, I'm not usually heart broken.

I don't anticipate making any ADR's for our next trip either. O.k., maybe one. I think we want to eat lunch at Carnation and with as small as that place is, and with as busy as Halloweentime has gotten, I think an ADR is a must.

I keep telling myself I don't even need a packing list as it's just an overnight trip, but you know as well as I do I'll make one. haha Comes with be an over planner. haha


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Haha, I think that sounds great if it will work for you.
> 
> When we drive, there is no time limit. Granted I like to get there before lunch, but if that doesn't happen, I'm not usually heart broken.
> 
> I don't anticipate making any ADR's for our next trip either. O.k., maybe one. I think we want to eat lunch at Carnation and with as small as that place is, and with as busy as Halloweentime has gotten, I think an ADR is a must.
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't even need a packing list as it's just an overnight trip, but you know as well as I do I'll make one. haha Comes with be an over planner. haha



I think that the only place I care at all about eating at this trip is the Big Thunder Bbq, and I don't think we need PS for that.  The other places I want to eat at like Wetzel's Pretzels I don't have any other places that I really consider a must.

And the drive?  Eh, no rushing, I figure that the timing for when drive into LA is perfect with how we will stop.  Plus if you think about the fact that we have a four year old in our group, she will need those little breaks for the bathroom I am sure.

Packing lists are another matter.  There will be those and to do lists.  Like for instance I need to clean my Birkenstocks and I want to get some shoe white to rehab my white pair.  I just am not going to stress myself or anyone else over this.  Maybe by not stressing WBG he will enjoy the trip more and be more open to the next trip.


----------



## DizNee Luver

A relaxed approach is not a bad thing......I just have way too many people & ages to not stress over the planning.....lol  But we also are planning more character & sit-down meals with a large group during the middle of summer....so that sorta plays into having to plan & get those PS's!!

I forgot about the grad nights   I heard that they come early & it's chaos....I hope that's not true!!!!  Good luck!  (just one night during your trip??)

I'm getting very excited for you.....you're getting soooooo close!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> A relaxed approach is not a bad thing......I just have way too many people & ages to not stress over the planning.....lol  But we also are planning more character & sit-down meals with a large group during the middle of summer....so that sorta plays into having to plan & get those PS's!!
> 
> I forgot about the grad nights   I heard that they come early & it's chaos....I hope that's not true!!!!  Good luck!  (just one night during your trip??)
> 
> I'm getting very excited for you.....you're getting soooooo close!!!



Actually two but that does not bother me at all.  This is the no stress trip.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

A No Stress Trip?  

I like it!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> A No Stress Trip?
> 
> I like it!



Thank you Mam!!


----------



## kaoden39

I just got big exciting news!!!!

WBG and I have been invited to go to Las Vegas with friends in September!!  I am so beyond excited.  The room is paid for we just are going to have money for food and such.  I have never been to Vegas and I really want to do this.  The only downfall?  It is a bicycle show.  Oh well we are going to Vegas!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is awesome!!! Congrats!!! It's a great day all around!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is awesome!!! Congrats!!! It's a great day all around!



Isn't it?  I was getting all the trip info over text messages from WBG.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

So exciting! Do you know where you will be staying and everything?


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> So exciting! Do you know where you will be staying and everything?



Not yet, but I am sure he will find out when he talks to his friend.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I just got big exciting news!!!!
> 
> WBG and I have been invited to go to Las Vegas with friends in September!!  I am so beyond excited.  The room is paid for we just are going to have money for food and such.  I have never been to Vegas and I really want to do this.  The only downfall?  It is a bicycle show.  Oh well we are going to Vegas!!



Super Sweet!!!  I've never been to Vegas either.....but I'd love to go sometime!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Super Sweet!!!  I've never been to Vegas either.....but I'd love to go sometime!!



I cannot believe it, some friends of us who own a bicycle shop are going and they invited us to join them.  Very cool.


----------



## wvnative

How exciting! I hope you enjoy Vegas. 

I had never been either until this past March. We did one day and I don't really have any interest in going back. I'm thinking it might be more fun without my kid and her friends though. I was totally in protective mom mode. lol


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> How exciting! I hope you enjoy Vegas.
> 
> I had never been either until this past March. We did one day and I don't really have any interest in going back. I'm thinking it might be more fun without my kid and her friends though. I was totally in protective mom mode. lol



I think I am most excited to have this time with WBG sans kids.  I love them but you know....


----------



## rentayenta

Vegas?  I love Vegas!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Vegas?  I love Vegas!!!!



I am excited, I have never been.  The only downfall the fact that it is a bicycle convention.  WBG tells me it is "the" bicycle show and explains that it is the equivalent of the Detroit car show.  Oh boy.


----------



## wvnative

kaoden39 said:


> I think I am most excited to have this time with WBG sans kids.  I love them but you know....



Totally!


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Totally!


----------



## Trentmom

That is such exciting news!!

I would love to go to Vegas somedays

Can't wait to hear about where you will be staying about and more details


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> That is such exciting news!!
> 
> I would love to go to Vegas somedays
> 
> Can't wait to hear about where you will be staying about and more details



Thanks Kelly.  As soon as I know I will dish.  It has been killing me because I wanted to say something to everybody and you girls weren't coming over.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am excited, I have never been.  The only downfall the fact that it is a bicycle convention.  WBG tells me it is "the" bicycle show and explains that it is the equivalent of the Detroit car show.  Oh boy.




Vegas is amazing- been tons of times! Where are you staying? Gimme the details.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly.  As soon as I know I will dish.  It has been killing me because I wanted to say something to everybody and you girls weren't coming over.



Sorry girl



Been slacking


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Vegas is amazing- been tons of times! Where are you staying? Gimme the details.



As soon as I know, I will be telling all!!



Trentmom said:


> Sorry girl
> 
> 
> 
> Been slacking




You mean you have a life beyond disboards?  Blasphemy!!


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> I am going to take the let the trip just roll out and happen!!



Hey, some trips, even to Disney need to be done like this ... (makes the planning ones even better!!! Just kidding!!



kaoden39 said:


> I just got big exciting news!!!!
> 
> WBG and I have been invited to go to Las Vegas with friends in September!!  I am so beyond excited.  The room is paid for we just are going to have money for food and such.  I have never been to Vegas and I really want to do this.  The only downfall?  It is a bicycle show.  Oh well we are going to Vegas!!



Vegas hotel for free!! woo hoo!!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Hey, some trips, even to Disney need to be done like this ... (makes the planning ones even better!!! Just kidding!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas hotel for free!! woo hoo!!



I just have had so much going on I don't have the heart to do any big planning.  

I know cannot beat the Vegas trip.  And it will be fun ti hang out with friends.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> I just have had so much going on I don't have the heart to do any big planning.
> 
> I know cannot beat the Vegas trip.  And it will be fun ti hang out with friends.



I'm sure it's a relief to decide not to plan, too.  Then you guys can just concentrate on having fun.  It's not like it's your first or only trip to disney.  You guys know what you're doing...


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> I'm sure it's a relief to decide not to plan, too.  Then you guys can just concentrate on having fun.  It's not like it's your first or only trip to disney.  You guys know what you're doing...



I think so too.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I just have had so much going on I don't have the heart to do any big planning.
> 
> I know cannot beat the Vegas trip.  And it will be fun ti hang out with friends.






No big planning?


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I am excited, I have never been.  The only downfall the fact that it is a bicycle convention.  WBG tells me it is "the" bicycle show and explains that it is the equivalent of the Detroit car show.  Oh boy.




Ohhhh... this is where I missed the news! 

I actually like the Detroit Auto show... we used to go every year. I think you'll have fun! 



kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly.  As soon as I know I will dish.  It has been killing me because I wanted to say something to everybody and you girls weren't coming over.



Sorry, I haven't been on the dis much the last few days.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> No big planning?



I know, it's shameful.



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Ohhhh... this is where I missed the news!
> 
> I actually like the Detroit Auto show... we used to go every year. I think you'll have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I haven't been on the dis much the last few days.



That's alright Nicole.  I am just not real fond of bicycles right now.  I think that the excitement of being there will change my feelings about the whole thing.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I know, it's shameful.




 It's plain shocking. Don't let the DIS powers that be see you or you might have to turn in your membership card.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I am just not real fond of bicycles right now.




With darn good reason.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> As soon as I know, I will be telling all!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you have a life beyond disboards?  Blasphemy!!



I know, the nerve of me


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> It's plain shocking. Don't let the DIS powers that be see you or you might have to turn in your membership card.



I know.   a non planning, planning thread.  



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> With darn good reason.







Trentmom said:


> I know, the nerve of me



As long as you are contrite!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I know.   a non planning, planning thread.




That's funny!


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> That's funny!



I don't understand why I cannot get into this trip more than I am right now.  It is driving me crazy.  I should be over my head excited but, everything else in the world seems to be there to consume me.


----------



## wvnative

I'm sure the excitement will come when it really matters. I know I can't help but get excited when I hear that little twinkle noise when they scan my ticket. haha


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> I'm sure the excitement will come when it really matters. I know I can't help but get excited when I hear that little twinkle noise when they scan my ticket. haha



I hope so.


----------



## kaoden39

A funny thing happened this morning while I was fixing my trip ticker, I started getting excited!!

And now the lists and getting things ready begins.  I need to buy an ice chest, we have big ones and smaller ones, and I want a medium sized one.  I feel almost like Goldilocks.  

With having my emergency brake repair job earlier this week that took over $500 a way from the trip fund I decided that I need to reappraise how the money on the trip will be spent.  

One cost saving thing can be in the food department.  One nice thing is Stovall's has a continental breakfast.  So instead of needing to buy six breakfasts I only need to buy one.  One of Nerdy Cookies favorite things about a trip to Disneyland, breakfast at the Riverbelle.  She needs her Mickey pancake.

For dinner I definitely think we need to leave the park for dinner.  And part of that is so that we can relax out of the park for a couple of hours before going back to the park for the night.  Towards this we have 15 free Mc Donald's mini meals, that we won from the marching band fund raiser.  Yay!!  Now anybody that knows me knows that I am not a huge Mc D fan.  But, this is a good savings for us.  Now, I need to figure out if there is a Mc D's within walking distance of the hotel.  Katella drive is long there has to be one somewhere near us.

I like to have lunch in the park.  My favorite place is the Hungry Bear, not because it is brilliant food but because it is great place to sit in the shade and relax.  It's the little things in life that thrill me.  Another lunch must for me is the bacon wrapped asparagus from the Bengal Bbq.  I love that place.

Things I want to try are the corn dogs from the Red Wagon, and the bread bowl chili.  Oh my. 

Well, that's all for today.  I will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele

So glad you are starting to get excited

Those are some great money saving ideas


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Hey Chele
> 
> So glad you are starting to get excited
> 
> Those are some great money saving ideas



Thanks Kelly.

I am thinking that maybe we will take some hard boiled eggs and cheese sticks too.  It is just in the beginning stages for me on this part.  And most of all we bringing water.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Taking water bottles for sure saves money! We like to take the mini ones so they aren't that heavy and you can refill them all over the place. We also take those mix-ins (mostly for the kids) i.e. kool-aid or crystal light if we want a little flavor in the water. 

Leaving the park for dinner saves boatloads of cash!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Eek!!!! You're under a month now!!!!

The brake job....ugh....don't you hate when those type of things come up right before a trip!!

Sounds like you've got a plan on how to save a little money....I agree on the McD thing....yuck, but I'd do it just to go to Disneyland!!!


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly.
> 
> I am thinking that maybe we will take some hard boiled eggs and cheese sticks too.  It is just in the beginning stages for me on this part.  And most of all we bringing water.



Water a great idea for sure 



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Taking water bottles for sure saves money! We like to take the mini ones so they aren't that heavy and you can refill them all over the place. We also take those mix-ins (mostly for the kids) i.e. kool-aid or crystal light if we want a little flavor in the water.
> 
> Leaving the park for dinner saves boatloads of cash!



We took the mix in things too

Those are great. I like the ice tea ones


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Taking water bottles for sure saves money! We like to take the mini ones so they aren't that heavy and you can refill them all over the place. We also take those mix-ins (mostly for the kids) i.e. kool-aid or crystal light if we want a little flavor in the water.
> 
> Leaving the park for dinner saves boatloads of cash!



I know water is outrageous in the parks.  I like the Hawaiian Punch water flavors.  They are sugar free and taste so good.



DizNee Luver said:


> Eek!!!! You're under a month now!!!!
> 
> The brake job....ugh....don't you hate when those type of things come up right before a trip!!
> 
> Sounds like you've got a plan on how to save a little money....I agree on the McD thing....yuck, but I'd do it just to go to Disneyland!!!



I know!!  Oh yeah I was so not thrilled about the brakes thing.  I can live with McD's for Disneyland!!



Trentmom said:


> Water a great idea for sure
> 
> 
> 
> We took the mix in things too
> 
> Those are great. I like the ice tea ones



I already have some of the flavor packs I will pick a few more up before we go, mainly for when we refill our bottles because their water is horrible!!


----------



## Karenann*

Just signing up and in! Love your planning.  Darn those brakes!!! Cant wait to read more.  I have a lot of cat ch up top read! tho in the meantime about your trip!  I;ll be going in July with 4 SR grad girls!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Just signing up and in! Love your planning.  Darn those brakes!!! Cant wait to read more.  I have a lot of cat ch up top read! tho in the meantime about your trip!  I;ll be going in July with 4 SR grad girls!



Hi!!  And welcome aboard!!  When in July are you going?  Are you doing a pre trip report?


----------



## Karenann*

We'll be there 7/3 thru 7/12. I'm new to this board and writing posts.  Hadn't thought about a trip report but I am passionate(obsessive) about planning so I may start one!  Love getting ideas from everyone else and getting excited for all  of us!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> We'll be there 7/3 thru 7/12. I'm new to this board and writing posts.  Hadn't thought about a trip report but I am passionate(obsessive) about planning so I may start one!  Love getting ideas from everyone else and getting excited for all  of us!



That's how I got started was visiting other threads and it has led to an even bigger obsession.  Why not do it?  We are all addicts, and feed off of each others trip reports.


----------



## Karenann*

OK!!!  New thread coming your way. It will be good for me too to put it all together and some feedback on it.  Thanks for the encouragment.  Just finished
deejdigsdis trip report.  Excited to start my own now! Watch the reports, here I come!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> OK!!!  New thread coming your way. It will be good for me too to put it all together and some feedback on it.  Thanks for the encouragment.  Just finished
> deejdigsdis trip report.  Excited to start my own now! Watch the reports, here I come!



Woohoo!  I am thrilled to hear it.  I am Michele by the way.


----------



## rentayenta

What is a McDonald's mini meal?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> What is a McDonald's mini meal?



It's like a double cheeseburger and regular fries, with a regular soda.  It is enough for a meal.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> It's like a double cheeseburger and regular fries, with a regular soda.  It is enough for a meal.





 I love how _that's_ a mini meal. That is more than a meal.  Does McDonald's really consider that a mini meal? I was thinking like maybe 3 chicken nuggets, some apples or a small fries, and a water. 


15 coupons for that?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I love how _that's_ a mini meal. That is more than a meal.  Does McDonald's really consider that a mini meal? I was thinking like maybe 3 chicken nuggets, some apples or a small fries, and a water.
> 
> 
> 15 coupons for that?



Isn't it crazy what a mini meal is now?  How much food do they think people need?  No wonder we are a fat nation.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Isn't it crazy what a mini meal is now?  How much food do they think people need?  No wonder we are a fat nation.




Winner winner chicken dinner. I think people forget that bigger is not always better. The McD's mini meal is perfect.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner. I think people forget that bigger is not always better. The McD's mini meal is perfect.



I agree, but, if for some strange reason my teenagers are still feeling hungry we will have some fruit they can eat.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I agree, but, if for some strange reason my teenagers are still feeling hungry we will have some fruit they can eat.





I meant me not teenagers. Even my 13 y/o is a bottomless pit.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I meant me not teenagers. Even my 13 y/o is a bottomless pit.



Mine are 13, 15, and 17, they are all bottomless pits.  I never realized that teenage girls ate as much as boys do.  I didn't.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Mine are 13, 15, and 17, they are all bottomless pits.  I never realized that teenage girls ate as much as boys do.  I didn't.




My 13 y/o is a grazer and always eating but when it is something like steak she can pile it in.  She will eat 4 tacos which is a lot I think. She is a bean pole too. Lucky thing.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> My 13 y/o is a grazer and always eating but when it is something like steak she can pile it in.  She will eat 4 tacos which is a lot I think. She is a bean pole too. Lucky thing.



That is the way DH used to be when he was younger.  I have never been that way, and our kids are in between.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> That is the way DH used to be when he was younger.  I have never been that way, and our kids are in between.





My DH is a triathlete and has always been able to eat whatever whenever without gaining an ounce.  My kids are all slim too. I was always slim until after having Joshua and eventually ended up about 35 lb. heavier than normal. I lost all of that within the last 18 months.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> My DH is a triathlete and has always been able to eat whatever whenever without gaining an ounce.  My kids are all slim too. I was always slim until after having Joshua and eventually ended up about 35 lb. heavier than normal. I lost all of that within the last 18 months.



WBG races bicycles so he still stays pretty thin, everywhere but the spare tire on his stomach.  It amazes me how he can exercise as much as he does and still have a spare tire.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> WBG races bicycles so he still stays pretty thin, everywhere but the spare tire on his stomach.  It amazes me how he can exercise as much as he does and still have a spare tire.




 Beer?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Beer?



Ice cream and jelly bean addiction is more like it.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Ice cream and jelly bean addiction is more like it.




 It's always the sugar!


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> It's always the sugar!



Indeed!!


----------



## kaoden39

Weird Bike Guy raced in a time trial and he improved his time by 7 minutes 7 seconds.  I am very proud!!


----------



## Trentmom

That awesome Chele

Tell him great job


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> That awesome Chele
> 
> Tell him great job



WBG says thank you Kelly!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Just caught up!  Whew, you got a lot going on these days!  Hey just to let you know Getawaytoday has wetzel pretzel coupons on their site. My oldest DD has requested Jamba Juice and Wetzel Pretzels for a meal!    


OT: Trentmom Love your Avatar gotta love that Miss Piggy!


----------



## Trentmom

6Smiles said:


> Just caught up!  Whew, you got a lot going on these days!  Hey just to let you know Getawaytoday has wetzel pretzel coupons on their site. My oldest DD has requested Jamba Juice and Wetzel Pretzels for a meal!
> 
> 
> OT: Trentmom Love your Avatar gotta love that Miss Piggy!



Thank you

My son is a huge Star Wars Fan and I love the muppets, so thought it was good combo for me


----------



## Karenann*

kaoden39 said:


> Weird Bike Guy raced in a time trial and he improved his time by 7 minutes 7 seconds.  I am very proud!!




 Must be the Jelly Bean and Ice Cream Diet!!!


----------



## Karenann*

On the DL thread...RideMax updated thru June!!!


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Just caught up!  Whew, you got a lot going on these days!  Hey just to let you know Getawaytoday has wetzel pretzel coupons on their site. My oldest DD has requested Jamba Juice and Wetzel Pretzels for a meal!
> 
> 
> OT: Trentmom Love your Avatar gotta love that Miss Piggy!



We are a crazy bunch.  Thanks I need to go over to Getawaytoday now.  We have a Wetzel's in our mall and I love it.



Karenann* said:


> Must be the Jelly Bean and Ice Cream Diet!!!



Maybe, our town is home to Jelly Belly after all.  And they have a professional bicycle racing team.  Coincidence?  I think not.




Karenann* said:


> On the DL thread...RideMax updated thru June!!!



Well, yay.  That is a good sign.


----------



## kaoden39

Wow we are at just over three weeks until our trip.  I cannot believe how close it is getting.  I think that I may be the most excited of all about the trip.  Now if all of the sudden expenses would just stop.  Argh.  

I thought I had figured out that I wanted to get the pins for my GAD but I am leaning back towards FPs.  With the FPs in DCA being used for WoC will that give us FPs for the DCA rides or are they just not going to use FPs at all in DCA?  So add another question to the que along with all of the WoC questions.


----------



## Trentmom

Almost at 3 weeks


so close


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Almost at 3 weeks
> 
> 
> so close



I know.  I can barely contain my excitement!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

22 days....oh my goodness....I can't believe you're that close already!!!! 

What is it with Disney that they won't release the WofC info......it's just crazy!!  I hadn't heard that all the FP machines were going to do the Show Pass  God I hope not!!  You know with all the confusion, secrecy, etc....you might start not liking the idea of this show!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 22 days....oh my goodness....I can't believe you're that close already!!!!
> 
> What is it with Disney that they won't release the WofC info......it's just crazy!!  I hadn't heard that all the FP machines were going to do the Show Pass  God I hope not!!  You know with all the confusion, secrecy, etc....you might start not liking the idea of this show!!



I figure that they will release it all on May 31, I am taking it one day at a time.  They are using the GRR, the 'Soarin and such in DCA FPs.  I think in the summer that if the kids wanna ride GRR that the FPs are the only way to go.  Eh no worries.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> Wow we are at just over three weeks until our trip.  I cannot believe how close it is getting.  I think that I may be the most excited of all about the trip.  Now if all of the sudden expenses would just stop.  Argh.
> 
> I thought I had figured out that I wanted to get the pins for my GAD but I am leaning back towards FPs.  With the FPs in DCA being used for WoC will that give us FPs for the DCA rides or are they just not going to use FPs at all in DCA?  So add another question to the que along with all of the WoC questions.




Yeah!  Only 3 more weeks !!  Woo Hoo!!!

We are going to go with the GAD FP option, b/c that guarantees us 6 rides for each pass.  With summertime crowds and heat, I think we'll certainly appreciate those.  Then when you add the regular FPs, too, we should be able to get quite a few rides in even if we don't get up really early.

But I'm also not a pin collector, so the pins don't mean much to me.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Yeah!  Only 3 more weeks !!  Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> We are going to go with the GAD FP option, b/c that guarantees us 6 rides for each pass.  With summertime crowds and heat, I think we'll certainly appreciate those.  Then when you add the regular FPs, too, we should be able to get quite a few rides in even if we don't get up really early.
> 
> But I'm also not a pin collector, so the pins don't mean much to me.



My thought with the pins was that I really don't need another dust collector.  And although there are nine of us only about 6 of us will use the FPs, so I lean that way.  Honestly though my decision will no be definite until we are there.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> My thought with the pins was that I really don't need another dust collector.  And although there are nine of us only about 6 of us will use the FPs, so I lean that way.  Honestly though my decision will no be definite until we are there.



Yeah, I hear you on the dust collector.  Maybe you could sell them on ebay?


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Yeah, I hear you on the dust collector.  Maybe you could sell them on ebay?



My mother would gladly take them.  She loves the pins.  I like pins and I went through the stage where I would buy them but I realized that they were just a waste of my time and money.  When do I ever use them.  The only one I ever use is the one that Kody bought for me out of her own money.  It is the best souvenir other than Kacy that I got on a trip.


----------



## wdvak

Belle Ella said:


> I love the cream cheese filled mickey pretzels. Yummy.



OK I've been trying not to reply until I read the entire thread, but between the laughing, interruptions and now the food i can't handle the wait. 

Cream cheese filled Mickey pretzels? We are definitely going to have to get one. Of course, if I eat everything thar has been striking my fancy the 15 pounds I've lost will be nothing compared to what I'll gain. 

The Cheesecake Factory and PF Changs within walking distance too (the nearest to me is 2300 miles)  

The pretzels we may have to do as dd15 loves pretzels. 

url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## kaoden39

wdvak said:


> OK I've been trying not to reply until I read the entire thread, but between the laughing, interruptions and now the food i can't handle the wait.
> 
> Cream cheese filled Mickey pretzels? We are definitely going to have to get one. Of course, if I eat everything thar has been striking my fancy the 15 pounds I've lost will be nothing compared to what I'll gain.
> 
> The Cheesecake Factory and PF Changs within walking distance too (the nearest to me is 2300 miles)
> 
> The pretzels we may have to do as dd15 loves pretzels.
> 
> url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



I love the regular Mickey pretzels.  One thing no matter how pricey that I really want is a tuxedo strawberry.  Oh my.  I am thrilled that there is so much in the area that is within walking distance.  I will need the exercise after eating everything.

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## kaoden39

Okay I have held it in as long as I could......


21 days!!  Three weeks form now I will be in my happy place!!


----------



## Trentmom

I can feel the excitement!!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> I can feel the excitement!!



I am in oh boy lets pack mode!!


----------



## wdvak

kaoden39 said:


> I love the regular Mickey pretzels.  One thing no matter how pricey that I really want is a tuxedo strawberry.  Oh my.  I am thrilled that there is so much in the area that is within walking distance.  I will need the exercise after eating everything.
> 
> Welcome aboard!!



 yes, I too am happy that I'll be walking and maybe keeping the calories in control.

And only 21 days for you - hooray! I'm panicking slightly today as I realized that we leave Thursday for Oregon and DD22s college graduation  and then DD15 and I leave from there to Disneyland.

However, I am not even close to having anything ready to leave and I've only read a fraction of your trip report. How can life intrude on my Disney time?  oh well, I guess that I'll have to catch back up on laundry and gardening so that I have clean clothes for the trip and it doesn't look like I've been too lazy from outside. 


url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]


----------



## kaoden39

wdvak said:


> yes, I too am happy that I'll be walking and maybe keeping the calories in control.
> 
> And only 21 days for you - hooray! I'm panicking slightly today as I realized that we leave Thursday for Oregon and DD22s college graduation  and then DD15 and I leave from there to Disneyland.
> 
> However, I am not even close to having anything ready to leave and I've only read a fraction of your trip report. How can life intrude on my Disney time?  oh well, I guess that I'll have to catch back up on laundry and gardening so that I have clean clothes for the trip and it doesn't look like I've been too lazy from outside.
> 
> 
> url=http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]



Don't you hate it when real life interferes with Disney?   I know about the laundry.  I was just putting my first load in the dryer.  Gardening I leave to my DH and DS.  Mean I know.  

How exciting DD is graduating from college.  Congratulations to you all.  And what a good example she is setting for her younger sister.  

And your trip is soooo close.  I am so excited for you.  Don't panic it will all slide into place.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay! 21 days!!! Good to see you are finally excited!!! I am excited for you!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay! 21 days!!! Good to see you are finally excited!!! I am excited for you!



Thanks!!  It took me long enough to get excited didn't it?


----------



## Belle Ella

You're so close!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You're so close!!!



I know!!


----------



## wdvak

kaoden39 said:


> Don't you hate it when real life interferes with Disney?   I know about the laundry.  I was just putting my first load in the dryer.  Gardening I leave to my DH and DS.  Mean I know.
> 
> How exciting DD is graduating from college.  Congratulations to you all.  And what a good example she is setting for her younger sister.
> 
> And your trip is soooo close.  I am so excited for you.  Don't panic it will all slide into place.



 don't panic?  that is just what I had started to do. First life intrudes on my magical Disney planning time and then it has the gall to intrude even more. I really was starting to panic, but decided that I needed to check in here a bit first and you saying not to panic helped settle me. Thanks 

So now that I had to get a new cell phone today (unplanned) which took much longer than I had planned. Then back to get DD15 one. Plus all of the little things that seems to crop up. It should all go fine. We are doing fun things. You are right about DD22 being a good example, and we are all so happy that we get to see her in a few days. While DD15 and I are off playing  at DLR/ uh, excuse me, harp shopping, DD22 and DH will be driving back to Alaska. Fun should be had by all.

Now I just have to figure out what to pack. 

http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/....com/tickers/gzjrctx45h21ajiu.png[/img][/url]


----------



## kaoden39

wdvak said:


> don't panic?  that is just what I had started to do. First life intrudes on my magical Disney planning time and then it has the gall to intrude even more. I really was starting to panic, but decided that I needed to check in here a bit first and you saying not to panic helped settle me. Thanks
> 
> So now that I had to get a new cell phone today (unplanned) which took much longer than I had planned. Then back to get DD15 one. Plus all of the little things that seems to crop up. It should all go fine. We are doing fun things. You are right about DD22 being a good example, and we are all so happy that we get to see her in a few days. While DD15 and I are off playing  at DLR/ uh, excuse me, harp shopping, DD22 and DH will be driving back to Alaska. Fun should be had by all.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what to pack.
> 
> http://www.myvacationcountdown.com/....com/tickers/gzjrctx45h21ajiu.png[/img][/url]



What to pack...that is the million dollar question.  I live in so called sunny California and I have no clue what to pack.  I have tank tops and capri pants I bought for this trip.  And our weather is weird to say the least.  We are getting rain and snow when we normally don't get rain past the beginning of April.  Oh well, we are going to Disneyland and that is all that matters.  I have some cute cardigans I can wear with my tank tops.  

I think the drive to Alaska sounds exciting.  They will be driving through some of my favorite places in California, especially the McCloud/Mt Shasta area.  I would love to live up there.


----------



## Karenann*

Leaving in 38 days now and wondering if i can lose 20 pounds by then!!!!!  ...Then I may be able to pack...thinking I may try to go with just carry on and save the $$. There's a Target next door to our hotel if I  need anything! Last trip I didn't get all the laundry done so I bought a 6 pack of clean sox for everyone.  Then when we came home with suitcases full of dirty clothes, I went and bought more clean sox til I could do laundry.

Working way too much this week and my weekend mega planning turned into mega prom support!  I am saving RideMax for my reward for when I am caught up!  I have some time for that since my dates won't be updated on RM for a while on it. 

Excited for you for your trip!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Leaving in 38 days now and wondering if i can lose 20 pounds by then!!!!!  ...Then I may be able to pack...thinking I may try to go with just carry on and save the $$. There's a Target next door to our hotel if I  need anything! Last trip I didn't get all the laundry done so I bought a 6 pack of clean sox for everyone.  Then when we came home with suitcases full of dirty clothes, I went and bought more clean sox til I could do laundry.
> 
> Working way too much this week and my weekend mega planning turned into mega prom support!  I am saving RideMax for my reward for when I am caught up!  I have some time for that since my dates won't be updated on RM for a while on it.
> 
> Excited for you for your trip!!!



Well, lets see starvation diet for 38 days?  Probably work but not really fun.  Packing argh!!  Dirty words.  I have a friend that packs underwear and socks.  The outfit they are wearing and then buy while they are there.  Not me.  Now socks I am famous for buying everyone a package of socks before we go.  It's easier than finding pairs. 

Weird Bike Guy has been working so much overtime I hardly ever see him.  When he isn't working he is on one of his bikes.  I am totally for that, he is in a much better mood when he rides.  

I broke down and bought the Ridemax and have been having a ball just playing with it.  

Thanks I am real excited for our trip, I am excited for yours too.  I love hearing about everyone's trips.


----------



## Belle Ella

Are you liking the whole RideMax thing? I would be tempted to, but the problem being they don't have a Mac compatible version, right? Wonder what my mom would say to commandeering her laptop ...


----------



## DizNee Luver

So explain RideMax please?!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Are you liking the whole RideMax thing? I would be tempted to, but the problem being they don't have a Mac compatible version, right? Wonder what my mom would say to commandeering her laptop ...



Good news they have a Mac version of it now.  I am having a ball with it.



DizNee Luver said:


> So explain RideMax please?!



Ridemax is a computer program that helps you schedule your rides out so that you can hit as many rides as you want in a day.


----------



## kaoden39

18 Days!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Good news they have a Mac version of it now.  I am having a ball with it.
> 
> Ridemax is a computer program that helps you schedule your rides out so that you can hit as many rides as you want in a day.



Holy SHEEP! Really, How did I not know this. Looks like I know what I'll be doing ... 



kaoden39 said:


> 18 Days!!



 WOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Holy SHEEP! Really, How did I not know this. Looks like I know what I'll be doing ...
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO!




Ridemax is a lot of fun to play with.  

I know right?


----------



## Belle Ella

Is it pretty easy to use Michele? I'm pretty sure know that I'll get it, I just have to look into the specifics about it again. My mind is sooo drawing up a blank.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Is it pretty easy to use Michele? I'm pretty sure know that I'll get it, I just have to look into the specifics about it again. My mind is sooo drawing up a blank.



It is so easy that even a non computer using person could use it.  I am telling you that although Scotty and I will follow the schedule and no one else probably will I still consider it worth every penny.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> It is so easy that even a non computer using person could use it.  I am telling you that although Scotty and I will follow the schedule and no one else probably will I still consider it worth every penny.



Hey, every little bit counts, right? Besides, it gives us something to play with _before_ we actually go so it doesn't get much better than that since we need something to occupy our time with!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Hey, every little bit counts, right? Besides, it gives us something to play with _before_ we actually go so it doesn't get much better than that since we need something to occupy our time with!



The only thing I found lacking is there are no pictures.


----------



## Belle Ella

Everything in life is better with pictures!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Everything in life is better with pictures!



My point exactly!!

Well, it's time to go get my girls from school.  Only 5 more days of school!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> My point exactly!!
> 
> Well, it's time to go get my girls from school.  Only 5 more days of school!!



 I bet they are excited!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I bet they are excited!



Oh yeah all three of them are.  And Loren has been really lucky last week he was in Great America, Friday he will be at Discovery Park and then in 18 days....


well, you know!!   Disneyland!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Man, that does sound like an awesome week! I'm a little envious. But nothing can top the excitement of what's still to come in 18 days!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It does sound like an amazing couple of weeks! So jealous that you only have 18 days left!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Man, that does sound like an awesome week! I'm a little envious. But nothing can top the excitement of what's still to come in 18 days!!



He is gonna have a slow summer after this.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> It does sound like an amazing couple of weeks! So jealous that you only have 18 days left!!



Oh don't be jealous, you will be there soon yourself!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> He is gonna have a slow summer after this.



The only downside to starting off a summer in busy, busy ways. But, it's better than doing nothing all summer long, right?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> The only downside to starting off a summer in busy, busy ways. But, it's better than doing nothing all summer long, right?



Well, there will be Weird Bike Guy's bicycle races after all.  Like for instance tonight we are going to Winters for a time trial, and next Tuesday is another time trial in Rockville.  June 6 is the Dunlap time trials in Davis, and then June 12 the day before we leave he has a race on Mt Diablo.  Not real thrilled about the June 12 race, after all there are one or two things I may want to be doing.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, there will be Weird Bike Guy's bicycle races after all.  Like for instance tonight we are going to Winters for a time trial, and next Tuesday is another time trial in Rockville.  June 6 is the Dunlap time trials in Davis, and then June 12 the day before we leave he has a race on Mt Diablo.  Not real thrilled about the June 12 race, after all there are one or two things I may want to be doing.



Aw, but having something to do on that da should make it go faster, right? And hey ... Mt. Diablo's not too far from me  I'll be thinking of ya for another reason that day.

But hey, that's a busier summer than some people have. Like me. As of right now nothing will be going on this summer other than Eclipse coming out, lol.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> My point exactly!!
> 
> Well, it's time to go get my girls from school.  Only 5 more days of school!!



Sweet.....lucky ducks!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aw, but having something to do on that da should make it go faster, right? And hey ... Mt. Diablo's not too far from me  I'll be thinking of ya for another reason that day.
> 
> But hey, that's a busier summer than some people have. Like me. As of right now nothing will be going on this summer other than Eclipse coming out, lol.



And planning, planning and more planning!!!  And my trip report to read!!!  



Trentmom said:


> Sweet.....lucky ducks!!!




Yeah, but they started near the beginning of August too.  Next year we start on August 16 and get out June 16.  It is strange.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

EEEEEP! Eclipse!!!!  

I have nothing to do this summer either. But I work full time, so I would rather not have too much planned and relax whenever I am not working!


----------



## onelilspark

Wow!  I can't believe you're going in 18 days!  Where has the time gone??


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> And planning, planning and more planning!!!  And my trip report to read!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but they started near the beginning of August too.  Next year we start on August 16 and get out June 16.  It is strange.



That is very true

We dont start until after Labor Day, so guess fair


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> EEEEEP! Eclipse!!!!
> 
> I have nothing to do this summer either. But I work full time, so I would rather not have too much planned and relax whenever I am not working!



I know you are going to go see that!!



onelilspark said:


> Wow!  I can't believe you're going in 18 days!  Where has the time gone??



I know.  It was just over a 100 days.  I can hardly wait.



Trentmom said:


> That is very true
> 
> We dont start until after Labor Day, so guess fair



I agree.


----------



## kaoden39

For some reason I cannot get the  different colors to work for me.
17 Days!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> For some reason I cannot get the  different colors to work for me.
> 17 Days!!!



It's a weird glitch. I can only get them to show up in the drop menu when I'm doing a quick reply. But if you double click on the black color like you wanted to open the drop menu it will give you the code and you can edit it from there. It's the hard way, but it's what I always have to do (or just type [COLOR=""] for yourself).

But


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It's a weird glitch. I can only get them to show up in the drop menu when I'm doing a quick reply. But if you double click on the black color like you wanted to open the drop menu it will give you the code and you can edit it from there. It's the hard way, but it's what I always have to do (or just type [COLOR=""] for yourself).
> 
> But



Thank you!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Thank you!!



 Your welcomes!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Your welcomes!



Now my life has a little color in it!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Now my life has a little color in it!!



 Well, just remember not to leave it out in the sun too long. A little color is a little damaging.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, just remember not to leave it out in the sun too long. A little color is a little damaging.



What sun silly girl?


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> What sun silly girl?



A girl can dream, can't she?


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> A girl can dream, can't she?



*How about liquid sunshine?/B]*


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow that's bright. Put in the sky and I'll be happy as can be.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Wow that's bright. Put in the sky and I'll be happy as can be.



We actually had sun for a while earlier.  I heard 70's for tomorrow!


----------



## Belle Ella

yeah, we were greated by sune when we left the theater but it's still kind of overcast and windy. I want sun and heat. This is wimpy after watching scenes in the Morrocan desert in the movie.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> yeah, we were greated by sune when we left the theater but it's still kind of overcast and windy. I want sun and heat. This is wimpy after watching scenes in the Morrocan desert in the movie.



Oh no doubt.  Well, I heard that the weather is going to be a little more seasonable over the weekend.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

Well, are you going to book WOC seating and be a WOC guinea pig??


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

All caught up!  You are so close now Chele!!! 


Weird that the colors don't work over here on the DL side.......... they work on the WDW side.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

16 Days!!!! Wow!!! I can't wait to be saying numbers that low!


----------



## DizNee Luver

16 Day Dance


----------



## kaoden39

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Well, are you going to book WOC seating and be a WOC guinea pig??



No!!  I am not going to be a guinea pig!!  I am going again after the first of the year and the bugs should be worked out by then so I will see it then.



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> All caught up!  You are so close now Chele!!!
> 
> 
> Weird that the colors don't work over here on the DL side.......... they work on the WDW side.



I know I feel deprived!!

It is so close!!  And WBG signed up for a bicycle race on the day before we leave....  Guess who for the first time has to help do the laundry and pack for the first time?



DisneyStitch626 said:


> 16 Days!!!! Wow!!! I can't wait to be saying numbers that low!





DizNee Luver said:


> 16 Day Dance


----------



## kaoden39

Oh boy!!

So what fun stuff can I bore you poor folks with now?

Hmm, let's see....Weird Bike Guy has a time trial a week from Sunday and we are going to a pot luck afterward.  I hope that Mother Nature has decided that we get our warmer weather that it will be gradual and not just jump into Summer.  If anyone is interested I am going to marinade chicken, and make my jello salad.  

But, how's this for added excitement, Weird Bike Guy, my love of my life, the man that I adore, has signed up to race out of town on the day before our trip.  Thanks honey!!  So, for the man who never has to help with the laundry or packing normally before a trip has to help this time.  If I have to spend the last day for the trip out of town I am going to need as much help as I can get.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> Oh boy!!
> 
> So what fun stuff can I bore you poor folks with now?
> 
> Hmm, let's see....Weird Bike Guy has a time trial a week from Sunday and we are going to a pot luck afterward.  I hope that Mother Nature has decided that we get our warmer weather that it will be gradual and not just jump into Summer.  If anyone is interested I am going to marinade chicken, and make my jello salad.
> 
> But, how's this for added excitement, Weird Bike Guy, my love of my life, the man that I adore, has signed up to race out of town on the day before our trip.  Thanks honey!!  So, for the man who never has to help with the laundry or packing normally before a trip has to help this time.  If I have to spend the last day for the trip out of town I am going to need as much help as I can get.



That'll teach him not to do that again if he has to help with the laundry & packing......lol


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> That'll teach him not to do that again if he has to help with the laundry & packing......lol



I can only hope!!


----------



## kaoden39

Okay the height of geekdom.....I needed new sunglasses so I bought them at the bicycle shop.  But, you know what I thought they were cute.  They come with three different lens, with different degrees of protection from the sun.


----------



## Trentmom

Hey Chele

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks 

Cool Shades 


Oh man, the day before you leave.....


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Hey Chele
> 
> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks
> 
> Cool Shades
> 
> 
> Oh man, the day before you leave.....



I know the thought of two weeks is so exciting.  

Thanks I thought they were cute.

I know, what was he thinking.  It can work two ways.  It will help pass that tough last day before we leave, but I tend to leave all the last minute things to that day.  I will just need to rearrange my schedule.


----------



## kaoden39

I ironed out a few little plans today.  One big one is the fact that my mom is going to ride in Belen's van for the trip down.  Belen has never driven on I-5 and my mom has several times so that is a good pairing.  Plus my mom has a cell phone and Belen doesn't yet.  She is considering getting a new one so i think that she may by the time we leave.

We also decided that we want to stop and eat somewhere along the way to eat breakfast.  We are going to pack lunches but we think that eating a packed lunch is a better idea because we can stop at a rest area to eat and let the little one run around.  We'll see how that works out.

Later I am going to clean my white Birkenstocks up because face it Disneyland is all about wearing comfortable shoes.  One thing I will tell you is that I will not wear my Crocs this trip.    No, no, no!!!  I am also going to clean up and wearing my pink Birk's too. So for any of you that still harbored any doubts I am a hippie!!


----------



## kaoden39

*14 Days!!!!*


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## DisneyStitch626

I have been thinking about getting a pair of Birks. They are pricey, but they might be worth it for all the walking we will be doing. Just need to find a store here that sells them.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I have been thinking about getting a pair of Birks. They are pricey, but they might be worth it for all the walking we will be doing. Just need to find a store here that sells them.



As far as I know, if you go on this website you should probably be able to find a location where they sell them.  Or at least I hope so.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I can't believe you're under 2 weeks now!!!!  The time really has flown by!!  Just think by this time in 2 weeks, you'll have no stress, no worries, nothing but happy thoughts, big smiles & *+*+*+*+Pixie Dust*+*+*+*+ !!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I can't believe you're under 2 weeks now!!!!  The time really has flown by!!  Just think by this time in 2 weeks, you'll have no stress, no worries, nothing but happy thoughts, big smiles & *+*+*+*+Pixie Dust*+*+*+*+ !!



From your lips to Gods ears.


----------



## kaoden39

*13 Days!!*


----------



## Trentmom

Your house must be buzzing with excitement

So close now

Did you start checking your forecast?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Your house must be buzzing with excitement
> 
> So close now
> 
> Did you start checking your forecast?



Not yet.  I am going to look at the farmers almanac.


----------



## kaoden39

I decided it it list time.  Those endless tomes that we write dozens of but always forget something on them.  They are our tributes to something our Mom's taught us, something that they also endlessly did.  There are things that I always forget, no matter whether get on the list, then get glanced over, get forgotten on the list or just don't make it into the bag.  Popular items for that list are suntan lotion, pain reliever, feminine products and batteries.  Now although we know these things we are doomed to forget them and then we will be doomed to need them.  And I know from experience that buying them in a resort area will break the bank.  I know there are other stores in the area I have been there too many times to count once I get there I forget there is a world outside of my current environment, hence $25 flip flops.  Yes, this is something that needs repair, and hopefully this time because we are staying off resort I will be grounded when we are away from the park.  One can only hope so.  Otherwise I am going to need serious intervention.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I have lists for everything......and like you....stuff gets forgotten!! 

I forget....where ARE you staying???


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I have lists for everything......and like you....stuff gets forgotten!!
> 
> I forget....where ARE you staying???



We are staying at Stovall's Best Western, we were able to get the Air Force rate and it was cheaper than Hojo's.  I was thrilled to say the least.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Popping over to join your report!   Can't wait to read all about your trip!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Popping over to join your report!   Can't wait to read all about your trip!



Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Trentmom

I love making lists

Then you know the trip is so much closer


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> I love making lists
> 
> Then you know the trip is so much closer



I know that is what I was thinking.  Less than two weeks now!!


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I know that is what I was thinking.  Less than two weeks now!!




Are you freaking out yet like I am freaking out?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Are you freaking out yet like I am freaking out?



I am so freaking out.  I know I will never finish getting ready.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> I am so freaking out.  I know I will never finish getting ready.





I know I shouldn't be sitting on this computer but I am paralyzed with fear at the length of my to-do list.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> I know I shouldn't be sitting on this computer but I am paralyzed with fear at the length of my to-do list.



I am the same way.  And if I don't take me time I will start snapping at everyone.


----------



## kaoden39

12 days!!!


----------



## wdvak

kaoden39 said:


> 12 days!!!



  yippee!!!

I just caught up on your doings. It will all work out one way or another.  I'm an example of that. 

We made it through all of those last minute items. Flew Alaska to Oregon for college graduation. DD22 made it  Now she and DH are driving back to Alaska. 

DD15 and I made it to Disneyland yesterday Our room wasn't ready so we went to the parks and had fun until about 10:30. Then we headed back to the hotel as DD didn't feel well  She is feeling Bette today and I'm updating you (so that you don't think I disappeared off the planet ) while she tries out harps. I have no idea how she is going to pick other than some are out of our price range 

Then we are going back to the parks - YES


----------



## kaoden39

wdvak said:


> yippee!!!
> 
> I just caught up on your doings. It will all work out one way or another.  I'm an example of that.
> 
> We made it through all of those last minute items. Flew Alaska to Oregon for college graduation. DD22 made it  Now she and DH are driving back to Alaska.
> 
> DD15 and I made it to Disneyland yesterday Our room wasn't ready so we went to the parks and had fun until about 10:30. Then we headed back to the hotel as DD didn't feel well  She is feeling Bette today and I'm updating you (so that you don't think I disappeared off the planet ) while she tries out harps. I have no idea how she is going to pick other than some are out of our price range
> 
> Then we are going back to the parks - YES



Oh gosh I am sorry to hear that DD was sick.  I bet graduation was wonderful.  That is so exciting.  

I can just imagine the harp prices are a bit high.  Good luck with that.  Have fun in the park today and I am looking forward to reading your trip report.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

*12 DAYS!!!*


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> *12 DAYS!!!*



I can hardly wait!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


>


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay!! Your trip is getting closer and closer every day!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Yay!! Your trip is getting closer and closer every day!!



Way, way closer!!


----------



## Karenann*

12 days for you!!!  11 if you don't count the one day at the bike race!!
Are you using RideMax? I still haven't downloaded it yet, but after graduation next week, I should have the time and July should be updated.  Plus, I can hear all about everyone's WOC experiences.  Happy Happy planning!!  I am a list person, but still bought $15 of AA batteries up by Fantasy Faire last trip!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> 12 days for you!!!  11 if you don't count the one day at the bike race!!
> Are you using RideMax? I still haven't downloaded it yet, but after graduation next week, I should have the time and July should be updated.  Plus, I can hear all about everyone's WOC experiences.  Happy Happy planning!!  I am a list person, but still bought $15 of AA batteries up by Fantasy Faire last trip!



I have been playing with Ridemal, I plan on bringing my laptop so I can plan even more with it.  And I can at least do little updates too.  Maybe post a picture or two.  

I went to Costco last Thursday and bought the big package of AA's for the trip.  My lists seem to be over flowing darn it.  Every time I think I have something figured out I find another thing I have forgotten and then add.  I will have rewritten the list at least 100 times by the time we go.


----------



## koalagirl5

Hello! Are you getting antsy? I am! Just wanted to let you know that, even though I haven't read through your whole report yet, I'm in. 78 pages is pretty intimidating. 

I can't wait for us both to come back and share our experiences, since we're there the same time. Who knows, maybe I'll spot myself in the background of one of your pics.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Hello! Are you getting antsy? I am! Just wanted to let you know that, even though I haven't read through your whole report yet, I'm in. 78 pages is pretty intimidating.
> 
> I can't wait for us both to come back and share our experiences, since we're there the same time. Who knows, maybe I'll spot myself in the background of one of your pics.



Hi there!!  It has been a lot of chit chat.  

I have been thinking about that, how much fun will it be if we take pictures of one another, I am sure we will cross paths. 

I have managed to keep myself from going completely batty because I am trying to write a book.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there!!  It has been a lot of chit chat.
> 
> I have been thinking about that, how much fun will it be if we take pictures of one another, I am sure we will cross paths.
> 
> I have managed to keep myself from going completely batty because I am trying to write a book.



Wow, a book? I could never do that. No patience at all. I've been kind of the opposite. Poor DD was really sick, possibly even the start of pneumonia, and I have been going bonkers wondering if she'll be well enough to even make the trip. Just when I was trying to convince myself that she may be able to go and we might just take it super slow if she's recovering, she got over it. Well, mostly. That darn cough is persistent, but otherwise I think we will be good to go. I even started packing up some of the bazillion items from my growing packing lists. I may have to leave some stuff home, though; I'm starting to feel like I'm moving!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Wow, a book? I could never do that. No patience at all. I've been kind of the opposite. Poor DD was really sick, possibly even the start of pneumonia, and I have been going bonkers wondering if she'll be well enough to even make the trip. Just when I was trying to convince myself that she may be able to go and we might just take it super slow if she's recovering, she got over it. Well, mostly. That darn cough is persistent, but otherwise I think we will be good to go. I even started packing up some of the bazillion items from my growing packing lists. I may have to leave some stuff home, though; I'm starting to feel like I'm moving!



I always over pack.  I always want to make sure I have clothes for all seasons.  I am trying hard not to do that this trip.  I am sorry that your daughter has been sick, that is my fear, that one of us will get sick at the time of the trip.  I don't know that it takes all that much patience to write a book.


----------



## Karenann*

11 days you lucky!!!!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> 11 days you lucky!!!!! Woot Woot!!!



Thank you.  I am so busy writing right now that I stopped worrying about the trip for a while.


----------



## kaoden39

11 day dance!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

*Woohoo!!!!* That's so exciting!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> *Woohoo!!!!* That's so exciting!!



I am excited!!


----------



## kaoden39

For anybody that has been wondering about that all important WoC information, here is the link to the official Disney information.


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

kaoden39 said:


> For anybody that has been wondering about that all important WoC information, here is the link to the official Disney information.



Are you still going to skip it?!


----------



## kaoden39

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> Are you still going to skip it?!



To be honest I don't really know, I will figure it while we are there.  I am guessing that some of us may but not all of us.


----------



## Trentmom

Almost Single Digits


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Almost Single Digits



Woo hoo!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Is it weird that the older I get, the harder it is to wait for Disneyland?


----------



## Hawleys

kaoden39 said:


> 11 day dance!!



Whoo hoo! The anticipation is half the fun.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Is it weird that the older I get, the harder it is to wait for Disneyland?



I don't think so!!  I am more excited now that I am older.



Hawleys said:


> Whoo hoo! The anticipation is half the fun.



Hi there!!

I agree!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

They came out with a picnic option for WoC.........you pre-order online & you'll get a ticket for the reserved seating area.  Just thought I'd throw that out there just in case you hadn't heard.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> They came out with a picnic option for WoC.........you pre-order online & you'll get a ticket for the reserved seating area.  Just thought I'd throw that out there just in case you hadn't heard.



I did.  I am just not into it.  Thank you though.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I don't think so!!  I am more excited now that I am older.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there!!
> 
> I agree!!



Oh okay 




Do you like my _Urie-licious_ and _Smithy-licious_ signature? Those could be our trip adjectives


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Oh okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like my _Urie-licious_ and _Smithy-licious_ signature? Those could be our trip adjectives



It seems rather _Wentz-licious_ too!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> It seems rather _Wentz-licious_ too!!



Okayokayokay! Urie-licious, Smithy-licious and Wentzy-licious. Those are the adjectives. They mean , but with words


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Okayokayokay! Urie-licious, Smithy-licious and Wentzy-licious. Those are the adjectives. They mean , but with words



How about _Brendy-licious_, _Spency-licious_, and _Petey-licious_?

We can call it _The licious tour?_


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> How about _Brendy-licious_, _Spency-licious_, and _Petey-licious_?
> 
> We can call it _The licious tour?_



YUSYUSYUS! And then when we're done with the name, we can sell it to them for thousands of dollars and go back to Disneyland!!!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> YUSYUSYUS! And then when we're done with the name, we can sell it to them for thousands of dollars and go back to Disneyland!!!



Oooh I like how you think!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

10.........10...........10..........10


----------



## 6Smiles

10 more days


----------



## kaoden39

10 Day dance!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> 10.........10...........10..........10





6Smiles said:


> 10 more days



Thanks ladies!!  I am so excited!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Michele its so good to hear that your so excited .

Are you going to do WOC?  I'm undecided.  I'm bringing my computer and keeping an ear open to see if its worth it.  The walkup spots near the boardwalk are supposed to be good viewing according to Albort but I'm curious to see how fast this info gets out and how crowded it will be.  I thought about the picnic deal but I only liked portions of each meal.

So any updates on the itinerary?


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Michele its so good to hear that your so excited .
> 
> Are you going to do WOC?  I'm undecided.  I'm bringing my computer and keeping an ear open to see if its worth it.  The walkup spots near the boardwalk are supposed to be good viewing according to Albort but I'm curious to see how fast this info gets out and how crowded it will be.  I thought about the picnic deal but I only liked portions of each meal.
> 
> So any updates on the itinerary?



Well, I am glad that you asked.  I just got off the phone with guest services.  I was very thrilled with my conversation.  All of our GAD fastpasses are not affected by WoC!!  And she told me I might be pleasantly surprised at the crowds.  What does she know that we don't?

And when I told her that I thought we might just give WoC a miss this trip because of crowds that I may want to reconsider that when we are there.  So, I am going to play it by ear.  I am going to post more of an itinerary later.  It's the last day of school so we are full of stuff going on.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I am glad that you asked.  I just got off the phone with guest services.  I was very thrilled with my conversation.  All of our GAD fastpasses are not affected by WoC!!  *And she told me I might be pleasantly surprised at the crowds.* *What does she know that we don't?*
> 
> And when I told her that I thought we might just give WoC a miss this trip because of crowds that I may want to reconsider that when we are there.  So, I am going to play it by ear.  I am going to post more of an itinerary later.  It's the last day of school so we are full of stuff going on.



Holy cow, I so hope that is true!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Holy cow, I so hope that is true!



Oh me too!!  I was so excited when I got off the phone.  All I could think about was if this holds true we are gonna have a great six days!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I am glad that you asked.  I just got off the phone with guest services.  I was very thrilled with my conversation.  All of our GAD fastpasses are not affected by WoC!!  And she told me I might be pleasantly surprised at the crowds.  What does she know that we don't?
> 
> And when I told her that I thought we might just give WoC a miss this trip because of crowds that I may want to reconsider that when we are there.  So, I am going to play it by ear.  I am going to post more of an itinerary later.  It's the last day of school so we are full of stuff going on.



 Lots of great things to look forward to Michele!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Lots of great things to look forward to Michele!



I hope so.  I really do.


----------



## 6Smiles

kaoden39 said:


> Well, I am glad that you asked.  I just got off the phone with guest services.  I was very thrilled with my conversation.  All of our GAD fastpasses are not affected by WoC!!  And she told me I might be pleasantly surprised at the crowds.  What does she know that we don't?
> 
> And when I told her that I thought we might just give WoC a miss this trip because of crowds that I may want to reconsider that when we are there.  So, I am going to play it by ear.  I am going to post more of an itinerary later.  It's the last day of school so we are full of stuff going on.



Wow!  I really want to know about these crowds .  I hope you will have low crowds but I'll be there the following week and it looks like it will be crowded, Lots of Disers  will be there the same week we are  but if we all had the park to ourselves it would be awesome .  Looking forward to your itinerary later.  Have fun with the end of the year stuff.


----------



## kaoden39

Day one

We are going to get an early start, I am hoping to be on the road by 5am.  Or as my kids call it the middle of the night.

We plan on stopping for a quick breakfast somewhere on the road.  I am not sure where, but if I could guess I am guessing around maybe the Gustine area.

Belen and I both talked it over and we decided to pack a lunch and I am not sure where she wants to stop but I am thinking at the bottom of the Grapevine before we actually drive into LA.  

Once we get to Anaheim, we are heading to Stovall's Best Western and I really hope our rooms are ready.  I would like to get refreshed, change my clothes and go to DISNEYLAND!!! 

I know that my mom, Belen and Boo will probably not stay with us until closing but I am willing to bet that we are staying until the place closes down.

And that closes the plans for day 1!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Sounds like a great plan for Day 1 to me!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Day one looks great....except the driving from Fairfield to Anaheim part.....lol

Are we there yet???????


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Sounds like a great plan for Day 1 to me!





DizNee Luver said:


> Day one looks great....except the driving from Fairfield to Anaheim part.....lol
> 
> Are we there yet???????



Thanks ladies the only thing is I am not fond of all those stops, but Belen has Boo who is a hyper four year old and she needs those breaks.


----------



## 6Smiles

DizNee Luver said:


> Day one looks great....except the driving from Fairfield to Anaheim part.....lol
> 
> Are we there yet???????



I agree with both of these statements/questions!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is the one thing I am not sure I am looking forward to or not, is the drive. I am looking forward to the scenery and all, but after probably about 10 hours I will just want to be in Disneyland already! But it's 26-30 hours each way!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is the one thing I am not sure I am looking forward to or not, is the drive. I am looking forward to the scenery and all, but after probably about 10 hours I will just want to be in Disneyland already! But it's 26-30 hours each way!!



Your drive is a rough one.  Ours if it was just us would take about seven hours max, add other factors and the drive slows way down.


----------



## Trentmom

First day sounds great



How was last day of school?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> First day sounds great
> 
> 
> 
> How was last day of school?



Thankfully it is over, I am so glad.  Tomorrow Loren has a mini band camp and Kody is going to her bff's and then I am home free.  Until it's time for people to come home.


----------



## Tikestoublie

Yikes! 4am! But I made through most of the PTR. Sounds great so far and now you are so close!! 

Reading through your thread brought back fond memories from March. Road trip  between Portland and San Francisco that involved a stop at the Jelly Belly Factory.  Probably a good thing I don't live closer.

Have to say a huge thank you as reading through this has given me ideas and strategies for our own trip. Knew there was a reason I found the Dis board. 

Now, back t watching Beauty and the Beast and making lists.


----------



## Trentmom

Single Digits!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Yikes! 4am! But I made through most of the PTR. Sounds great so far and now you are so close!!
> 
> Reading through your thread brought back fond memories from March. Road trip  between Portland and San Francisco that involved a stop at the Jelly Belly Factory.  Probably a good thing I don't live closer.
> 
> Have to say a huge thank you as reading through this has given me ideas and strategies for our own trip. Knew there was a reason I found the Dis board.
> 
> Now, back t watching Beauty and the Beast and making lists.




Hi there and welcome!!!

I am glad we could help.  You know I have lived here for most of my life and have been to Jelly Belly's only once. 


Trentmom said:


> Single Digits!!!!!!!!!!!




  

Single digit dance!!!
9 days!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Doing the Single Digit Dance for Michele!!!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626




----------



## 6Smiles

9 Days Left woohoo!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


>





6Smiles said:


> 9 Days Left woohoo!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Doing the Single Digit Dance for Michele!!!  Woo Hoo!!!



Yay!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

Single digits? :0


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Single digits? :0



yay!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Single digits!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Single digits!!!


----------



## kaoden39

8 Days!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

8 days? The time is flying by! :0


----------



## kaoden39

^^^^^^


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> ^^^^^^



My countdown now consists of GIFS DDDDD


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> My countdown now consists of GIFS DDDDD



I see that.


----------



## Trentmom

So close now

When it gets this close...I always want to go bed early, so next day comes faster

Do that every night til it gets here

Make it go by faster or so it seems


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> So close now
> 
> When it gets this close...I always want to go bed early, so next day comes faster
> 
> Do that every night til it gets here
> 
> Make it go by faster or so it seems



Tomorrow is an all day thing so that should help.  And I have been finding lots to do to keep me busy.


----------



## Tikestoublie

So close. Hope you all have a wonderful and safe trip. We shall be eagerly awaiting the details!


----------



## DizNee Luver

In one week (yup, I said ONE WEEK) you'll be going to a happy place!!!   You feeling better??  Better to get the cold prior to going!!


----------



## kaoden39

7 days baby!!



One week form right now I will be dancing my way through Disneyland!!  Oh yeah!!

Well, I am still sick, I spent the entire day in the sun and on my feet for most of it.  But, WBG had his first race of the year.  It was  a time trial.  I think he did well, he thinks he didn't.  The course was longer this year and the official time takers made mistakes.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

*7 Days!!!! Woohoo!!!! * 

Too bad you are sick! hopefully it's gone in a week. Just don't pass it on to the others or someone WILL be sick when you go! 

Congrats to WBG on the time trial, even if he did good or bad.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> *7 Days!!!! Woohoo!!!! *
> 
> Too bad you are sick! hopefully it's gone in a week. Just don't pass it on to the others or someone WILL be sick when you go!
> 
> Congrats to WBG on the time trial, even if he did good or bad.



I know.  Kody was complaining about the sore throat today so I figure she is a little behind me.  My mom has it and Loren was ground zero for it.  I am not going to kiss WBG, and hopefully Kacy won't share drinks with Kody and we should be okay.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

ONE WEEK! ​


----------



## 6Smiles

Yeah for one week left!  Hopefully you'll feel better soon .


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> ONE WEEK! ​







6Smiles said:


> Yeah for one week left!  Hopefully you'll feel better soon .



Thanks.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks.



Totally relevant GIF


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>







nerdylightbulb said:


> Totally relevant GIF



Indeed it is!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Indeed it is!!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> 7 days baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> One week form right now I will be dancing my way through Disneyland!!  Oh yeah!!
> 
> Well, I am still sick, I spent the entire day in the sun and on my feet for most of it.  But, WBG had his first race of the year.  It was  a time trial.  I think he did well, he thinks he didn't.  The course was longer this year and the official time takers made mistakes.



WOO HOO 

Aww...hope you feel better soon

Tell everyone to take zicam and cold eeze. Stop it before it comes if anyone else is getting sick

I am sure he did great


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> WOO HOO
> 
> Aww...hope you feel better soon
> 
> Tell everyone to take zicam and cold eeze. Stop it before it comes if anyone else is getting sick
> 
> I am sure he did great



He did but he wants to be perfect.


----------



## kaoden39

6 Days!!!  We are finally inside of a week!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> 6 Days!!!  We are finally inside of a week!!



      Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## 6Smiles

kaoden39 said:


> 6 Days!!!  We are finally inside of a week!!






6 days !


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo!!!!!





6Smiles said:


> 6 days !



Thank you ladies!  

Now if I could just knock this cold everything would be much better.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> 6 Days!!!  We are finally inside of a week!!



SO exciting!!!!

I bet your house is abuzz with excitement


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> SO exciting!!!!
> 
> I bet your house is abuzz with excitement



Scotty is even finally starting to get excited!!  He has three more days work and then he is on vacation!!  He can hardly wait, neither can I.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It really sets in when there is only a small handful of days left. Especially when you are working and you realize that you get a break!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

6 days and then byebye c:


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It really sets in when there is only a small handful of days left. Especially when you are working and you realize that you get a break!



I think that is what it is.  He sees a light at the end of the tunnel.




nerdylightbulb said:


> 6 days and then byebye c:



Nerdy Cookies week of gifs continues.  You have one for every day don't you?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I think that is what it is.  He sees a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nerdy Cookies week of gifs continues.  You have one for every day don't you?



I find them daily


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> I find them daily



I see, and I thought that you hand them all lined up.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I see, and I thought that you hand them all lined up.



Psssssssssssssssssssssssh. Since when do I do _anything_ before the last minute? ;D


----------



## Tikestoublie

Less than a week! So jealous.  Hopefully this cold of yours knocks itself out here in the next day or two - so you can get down to more important things!.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Psssssssssssssssssssssssh. Since when do I do _anything_ before the last minute? ;D



You?  No way!!  I am totally shocked!! 



Tikestoublie said:


> Less than a week! So jealous.  Hopefully this cold of yours knocks itself out here in the next day or two - so you can get down to more important things!.



Thanks, I am trying.


----------



## nerdylightbulb




----------



## kaoden39

Silly Nerdy Cookies!!


----------



## kaoden39

5 days!!
Oh My!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

I am sooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I am sooooooooooo jealous!



Oh it feels like I have waited forever for this.  I made a paper chain at 100 days.  To make the time waiting more fun and it seems so small now.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Oh it feels like I have waited forever for this.  I made a paper chain at 100 days.  To make the time waiting more fun and it seems so small now.



I know, I thought we'd never see our homemade 100 day countdown get so little either.

5 days!!


----------



## onelilspark

I know I've been MIA, but I promise I check in (even if I don't post!) every now and then   Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> I know, I thought we'd never see our homemade 100 day countdown get so little either.
> 
> 5 days!!



Isn't it amazing how quick time actually passes?  I cannot believe that it is so near.  And this is your first trip so this is even more special for you.


----------



## kaoden39

onelilspark said:


> I know I've been MIA, but I promise I check in (even if I don't post!) every now and then   Have a wonderful trip!!!



Well, hi there!!

Thanks, it is just around the corner.  I will be trying to post a picture a day on here.  I found out yesterday that they have a place to keep my laptop at the front desk.  So anybody that may be out there commenting or not commenting there will be pictures next week from Disneyland!!


----------



## 6Smiles

kaoden39 said:


> 5 days!!
> Oh My!!




5 days .

Hope your feeling better. Your house must be bouncing of the walls by now!


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> 5 days .
> 
> Hope your feeling better. Your house must be bouncing of the walls by now!



Thanks, I am thinking that this may be the worst day.  Or at least it better be.  There is too much to do, to be sick.  I have laundry, and 40 million other things to do.

Yes, it is an exciting place to be.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

5 days DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## kaoden39

^^^Oh my goodness!!^^^


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> ^^^Oh my goodness!!^^^



What? :B


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> What? :B



You and your silly gifs.  I still cannot believe that you haven't had any Jonas Brother ones.


----------



## koalagirl5

nerdylightbulb said:


> 5 days DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



I have to admit, I am thoroughly enjoying these.


----------



## kaoden39

I just saw this and you know, I may just reconsider my decision to stay away from WoC.  How cool are these?  I might like a light up frozen apple juice!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> I have to admit, I am thoroughly enjoying these.



I am just amazed there hasn't been a Jonas Brother one.  I guess she is out growing her Kevin Jonas obsession.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> I just saw this and you know, I may just reconsider my decision to stay away from WoC.  How cool are these?  I might like a light up frozen apple juice!



You can have my apple juice ... I am definitely having one of these!
_
Or with a kick: the Tropical Mist cocktail features Vodka X-fusion and coconut rum topped with sprite  and a light-up swizzle stick_

yum!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> You can have my apple juice ... I am definitely having one of these!
> _
> Or with a kick: the Tropical Mist cocktail features Vodka X-fusion and coconut rum topped with sprite  and a light-up swizzle stick_
> 
> yum!



You know that does sound rather yummy.....and I won't be driving.....


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> You know that does sound rather yummy.....and I won't be driving.....



Exactly!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Exactly!



Smart woman!!


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> I am just amazed there hasn't been a Jonas Brother one.  I guess she is out growing her Kevin Jonas obsession.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


>




Although last night she was listening to the Jonas Brothers on the computer....and Brendon Urie....and on and on.....


----------



## Belle Ella

Wowzers! You're really really close!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Wowzers! You're really really close!!



I know it!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Yay for 5 days!!!!! 

I like that you did the paper rings! I think I am actually going to start my countdown this weekend. We aren't too far off of 100. I was thinking of getting a big poster board and lining all the mickey paint samples up on that and numbering them. I am hoping I can fit 100 on one sheet!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Yay for 5 days!!!!!
> 
> I like that you did the paper rings! I think I am actually going to start my countdown this weekend. We aren't too far off of 100. I was thinking of getting a big poster board and lining all the mickey paint samples up on that and numbering them. I am hoping I can fit 100 on one sheet!



You know might be able to. I think it might work.

We have company, but as soon as they leave I am doing my laundry of my fine washables that I don't dry.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> I am just amazed there hasn't been a Jonas Brother one.  I guess she is out growing her Kevin Jonas obsession.



Seems like Abby is outgrowing them as well. She took all the posters off her walls ~ believe me there were A LOT ~ she said she was tired of them looking at her. 

Maybe it's for good... maybe it's just until they drop their next CD. 



ANYWAY.......... 


5 DAYS!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Seems like Abby is outgrowing them as well. She took all the posters off her walls ~ believe me there were A LOT ~ she said she was tired of them looking at her.
> 
> Maybe it's for good... maybe it's just until they drop their next CD.
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWAY..........
> 
> 
> 5 DAYS!



I think with Kody it is because Kevin got married.  Thankfully.
  Thanks!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> You and your silly gifs.  I still cannot believe that you haven't had any Jonas Brother ones.



These are easier find ;D



koalagirl5 said:


> I have to admit, I am thoroughly enjoying these.



Why thank you c:


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> These are easier find ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you c:



That and you think Carlos is hot!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> That and you think Carlos is hot!!


----------



## kaoden39

^^^^You are a dork!!^^^^


----------



## Karenann*

Hey Miss Almost to Disneyland Girl!  Home stretch til Mousedom!   Hope you are feeling better (ALL of you). Have been suffering from dd's senioritis and imploding getting ready for her graduation. Fri ceremony then Sat reception then finally we get to get on with our planning. Counting down these last few days with ya!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Hey Miss Almost to Disneyland Girl!  Home stretch til Mousedom!   Hope you are feeling better (ALL of you). Have been suffering from dd's senioritis and imploding getting ready for her graduation. Fri ceremony then Sat reception then finally we get to get on with our planning. Counting down these last few days with ya!



I swear I thought the first part was the hardest.  But, I was wrong.  It seems to really be dragging the last few days.


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> I swear I thought the first part was the hardest.  But, I was wrong.  It seems to really be dragging the last few days.



Here's hoping these next days speed by for ya!  Get lots of sleep now cuz who needs sleep when you're at Disney!!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Here's hoping these next days speed by for ya!  Get lots of sleep now cuz who needs sleep when you're at Disney!!



No kidding.  I think I am already on vacation mode, because I am waking up so early and not going back to sleep.


----------



## kaoden39

4 days!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

So close!!!! I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> So close!!!! I am so excited for you!!!



Thanks, now it is the crazy time.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I bet everyone (except WBG probably, lol) is bouncing off the walls!

I remember we were when we were down to the last few days. I don't think I slept at all the last night. I remember we had to be up at 3 anyways to make it to the airport by 5 in the morning. It was our first plane ride so at that point I wasn't sure if I was more excited about the plane ride or the destination. I do know that coming back though, I wasn't as excited for the plane ride, cause it meant that we were leaving. It was kind of exciting having The British Bulldog (the wrestler) sitting behind me on the plane though!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I bet everyone (except WBG probably, lol) is bouncing off the walls!
> 
> I remember we were when we were down to the last few days. I don't think I slept at all the last night. I remember we had to be up at 3 anyways to make it to the airport by 5 in the morning. It was our first plane ride so at that point I wasn't sure if I was more excited about the plane ride or the destination. I do know that coming back though, I wasn't as excited for the plane ride, cause it meant that we were leaving. It was kind of exciting having The British Bulldog (the wrestler) sitting behind me on the plane though!



Well, even WBG has gotten excited.  It has hit with a bang for him.  The last night might be a better nights sleep for us because of his race.  For me it will be the fresh air, and for him it will be that activity.  The kids and my mom on the other hand....well that is on them.  Oh the British Bulldog, WBG  and I used to watch wrestling I remember him well.  He played the heel real well.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I used to watch wrestling all the time too. Until the Rock left. Then it wasn't exciting for me anymore. 

It was an uncomfortable ride on the way home that night too, cause having a guy that big sitting behind you, you don't have much room to move. I couldn't put my seat down an inch without hitting his knees! We did ask for an autograph or anything, cause he was with his wife and probably just wanted to be left alone.

Yeah I guess having that bike race the day before will help at least a couple of you sleep better that last night. So that is good. Hopefully the kids will let you sleep!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I used to watch wrestling all the time too. Until the Rock left. Then it wasn't exciting for me anymore.
> 
> It was an uncomfortable ride on the way home that night too, cause having a guy that big sitting behind you, you don't have much room to move. I couldn't put my seat down an inch without hitting his knees! We did ask for an autograph or anything, cause he was with his wife and probably just wanted to be left alone.
> 
> Yeah I guess having that bike race the day before will help at least a couple of you sleep better that last night. So that is good. Hopefully the kids will let you sleep!



I loved the chemistry between the Rock and Stone Cold.  They were hilarious.  I think leaving them alone was the nicest thing to do.  I read a story once about Reese Witherspoon being at Disneyland and the paparazzi harassing her terribly until a woman guest got up in their faces.  She told them to leave her alone that this was her families time.  

As far as our kids letting us sleep, they are teenagers and they better let us sleep.  I will just lock our door.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> 4 days!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


>



We are sooo close.  How is your daughter holding up with all the excitement.


----------



## kaoden39

Okay, I was just on accu-weather and they are forecasting low 80's and weather.com is saying high 70's.  Who know's?  I think that all in all the weather looks like good Disneyland weather!
Is there such a thing bad Disneyland weather?


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> We are sooo close.  How is your daughter holding up with all the excitement.



Oh, man, she is acting like nothing's about to happen! Idk if it will just hit her all of a sudden? Actually, she did say she wished it was Friday night last night, but she's not bouncing off the walls like I'm wanting to.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Okay, I was just on accu-weather and they are forecasting low 80's and weather.com is saying high 70's.  Who know's?  I think that all in all the weather looks like good Disneyland weather!
> Is there such a thing bad Disneyland weather?



Yay! As long as it's not rainy I'll be happy. I'm so sick of the rain here at home, and I'm hoping that by the time I get back summer will have finally started.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Oh, man, she is acting like nothing's about to happen! Idk if it will just hit her all of a sudden? Actually, she did say she wished it was Friday night last night, but she's not bouncing off the walls like I'm wanting to.



Maybe she is trying not to get too excited.  When my oldest daughter went to Disneyland for the first time she didn't get excited until she got in line at the resort.  It didn't seem  real to her.  When it seems real to me is when I start to see the signs and things along the highway, and then I see the exit signs.  To me that is when it is happening.



koalagirl5 said:


> Yay! As long as it's not rainy I'll be happy. I'm so sick of the rain here at home, and I'm hoping that by the time I get back summer will have finally started.



Living so close to the bay area we have been known to get a little fog once in awhile in the early morning during the summer and then it is usually over the hills surrounding our valley.  But this year it is so odd.  We are having the overcast fog today with misty showers in some areas.  Hello!!  It is June lets get the weather together.  When I looked earlier it looked as though the weather is the same in Anaheim.  As long as it doesn't rain I don't care.


----------



## 6Smiles

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 4 days left !


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 4 days left !


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe she is trying not to get too excited.  When my oldest daughter went to Disneyland for the first time she didn't get excited until she got in line at the resort.  It didn't seem  real to her.  When it seems real to me is when I start to see the signs and things along the highway, and then I see the exit signs.  To me that is when it is happening.



DS was the same way for our first trip to WDW ... said afterwards it is because he didn't know what it was all about.    But even with the rest of our trips, he didn't show much excitement until we were there.   I thought he show more excitement about this trip but again, not so much.    I know he loves Disney but he just doesn't show it until we are there.


----------



## wvnative

Aah, don't feel too bad. The kid doesn't get exited until we load the car. haha

The excitement builds as we check in and walk to the park but she doesn't really get excited until her ticket gets scanned for the first time.


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> DS was the same way for our first trip to WDW ... said afterwards it is because he didn't know what it was all about.    But even with the rest of our trips, he didn't show much excitement until we were there.   I thought he show more excitement about this trip but again, not so much.    I know he loves Disney but he just doesn't show it until we are there.



Maybe he thinks it isn't "manly" to show excitement about the trip?  That would be so typically male.


----------



## kaoden39

wvnative said:


> Aah, don't feel too bad. The kid doesn't get exited until we load the car. haha
> 
> The excitement builds as we check in and walk to the park but she doesn't really get excited until her ticket gets scanned for the first time.



And she hears that magical little bell?


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> Maybe he thinks it isn't "manly" to show excitement about the trip?  That would be so typically male.



Agreed!   And he really doesn't let many of his friends know about his Disney love.   His friends think it is my obsession and he is just forced to come along.   That is the friends that haven't been there ... the ones that have "get it"


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Agreed!   And he really doesn't let many of his friends know about his Disney love.   His friends think it is my obsession and he is just forced to come along.   That is the friends that haven't been there ... the ones that have "get it"



It's funny but the person that has been my excitement buddy on this trip is Bawb, a 14 year old boy.  He and I have been counting down everyday!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I almost forgot about Bawb! I haven't seen him pipe in on here in a while! Funny that the one sharing the excitement from you, isn't even part of your family. At least you have someone to be excited with though!

I think I am by myself in the excitement. At least vocally. I am the only one counting down so far. Dillon says he is excited once in a while, but mostly you can't tell. Not sure about Garrett and Grace. I don't see them very often, and they aren't facebook/msn people really, so I don't talk to them as often as i'd like.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I almost forgot about Bawb! I haven't seen him pipe in on here in a while! Funny that the one sharing the excitement from you, isn't even part of your family. At least you have someone to be excited with though!
> 
> I think I am by myself in the excitement. At least vocally. I am the only one counting down so far. Dillon says he is excited once in a while, but mostly you can't tell. Not sure about Garrett and Grace. I don't see them very often, and they aren't facebook/msn people really, so I don't talk to them as often as i'd like.



Bawb is at our house almost everyday.  And if I don't see him here he and I chat on myspace.  My kids are excited but not like Bawb and I are.  And Boo?  Bawb's little sister is over the top with excitement.  She is so darn cute.  Berht has been babysitting so that Belen can run last minute errands and she is a little wild child.  I think that if Kacy say her down and talked about Disneyland it would be a lot easier for her.  Boo is only 4 though so it is a little harder for her to be calm about it.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am surprised at being only 4, that she can show that much excitement for it. Has she been there? Most 4 years olds (I would think) wouldn't understand what there was to be excited about. But I like that she is excited. She should be!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am surprised at being only 4, that she can show that much excitement for it. Has she been there? Most 4 years olds (I would think) wouldn't understand what there was to be excited about. But I like that she is excited. She should be!



They went last year so she is an old hand.  And I know her grandma gets her more excited.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Ah! That makes sense then! I think we were excited beyond belief for our first trip, even though we hadn't ever been there. I had heard enough about it on tv and friends, etc, though. Plus I have been a Disney nut since I can remember. I am surprised how long it took me to find these boards actually.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Ah! That makes sense then! I think we were excited beyond belief for our first trip, even though we hadn't ever been there. I had heard enough about it on tv and friends, etc, though. Plus I have been a Disney nut since I can remember. I am surprised how long it took me to find these boards actually.



There is more out there right now that kids see too.  There are Disney commercials everywhere we go.


----------



## onelilspark

kaoden39 said:


> Well, hi there!!
> 
> Thanks, it is just around the corner.  I will be trying to post a picture a day on here.  I found out yesterday that they have a place to keep my laptop at the front desk.  So anybody that may be out there commenting or not commenting there will be pictures next week from Disneyland!!



 I love "live" pictures!


----------



## kaoden39

onelilspark said:


> I love "live" pictures!



Me too!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

4 days!




This GIF is sorta random, but I love it c:


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> 4 days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This GIF is sorta random, but I love it c:



How about a Disney one?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> How about a Disney one?



No thanks


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> No thanks



Oh come on....for me?


----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys!!

Today was Loho's second opinion appointment about the "tumor" on his tibia.  We really liked the dr, he gave us a feeling of safety.  He would like to do surgery to remove it and the surgery should be outpatient surgery.  Which I like.   The dr is hoping to do it during summer break, so that Loren can be up and about when school starts.  I felt better after this appointment than I had before.


----------



## Tikestoublie

Great to hear. Always helps to like and feel comfortable with the Dr. Think it sounds like an excellent plan - and having time to heal up before school is a great idea. 

I am assuming that it is not causing him serious problems for walking and such right now? Hope that is the case.

Hugs all around. Only a couple days to go before your trip. I know I am excited for you.


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Great to hear. Always helps to like and feel comfortable with the Dr. Think it sounds like an excellent plan - and having time to heal up before school is a great idea.
> 
> I am assuming that it is not causing him serious problems for walking and such right now? Hope that is the case.
> 
> Hugs all around. Only a couple days to go before your trip. I know I am excited for you.



There are days that it really hurts him, so tomorrow among all ten thousand and eight things I have to do I am going to take and get him some comfy low top shoes.  That way he won't have the pressure on the tumor.

Thank you.


----------



## Tikestoublie

Poor guy.  Hopefully can find some comfy shoes.  Hopefully he also remembers that it is ok to stop and take a rest for a few minutes. I know that is the hard one with my girl.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

kaoden39 said:


> When it seems real to me is when I start to see the signs and things along the highway, and then I see the exit signs.  To me that is when it is happening.




Me too!!! When I see this I am over the moon with excitement! 






And then this~ 






AND the icing on the excitement cake~


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Poor guy.  Hopefully can find some comfy shoes.  Hopefully he also remembers that it is ok to stop and take a rest for a few minutes. I know that is the hard one with my girl.



I think that he will be wise enough to stop if it hurts.  He has had the tumor for almost three years now.  It just in the last three or so months gotten so big.


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Me too!!! When I see this I am over the moon with excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then this~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND the icing on the excitement cake~



That is exactly what I am talking about.  I need to have Scotty or Loren take pictures of the signs and such as we go in.  I love the idea of those.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Failed to mention.... 4 days!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Failed to mention.... 4 days!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh come on....for me?


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>



I meant more like Mickey or someone like that dork.  Thank you though.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I meant more like Mickey or someone like that dork.  Thank you though.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>










You wanted Disney ones ;D


----------



## kaoden39




----------



## koalagirl5

nerdylightbulb said:


> You wanted Disney ones ;D



It is Disney....


----------



## Trentmom

4 more days!!!!

Have you guys started packing yet?


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> It is Disney....



I will give her that.



Trentmom said:


> 4 more days!!!!
> 
> Have you guys started packing yet?



You know me Kelly, it will be at the last minute when I pack.  I will be packing as the suitcase goes out of the house!!


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I will give her that.
> 
> 
> 
> You know me Kelly, it will be at the last minute when I pack.  I will be packing as the suitcase goes out of the house!!



yeah, the pressure is like an adrelanine rush


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> yeah, the pressure is like an adrelanine rush



Exactly.  I am all for that last minute thrill!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>



OH YES!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

*3 days!!!!!*


----------



## kaoden39

Three Days!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> *3 days!!!!!*



Thanks!!  I am in the crunch mode...the list just gets longer and longer.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

It gets longer, you try to make it shorter, and more stuff just keeps adding to it. Then you are pretty sure you have everything, but the first couple hours of the trip, you feel like there is probably something you missed, and by the time you think of it, it's too late to turn back. Hopefully you don't get that!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> It gets longer, you try to make it shorter, and more stuff just keeps adding to it. Then you are pretty sure you have everything, but the first couple hours of the trip, you feel like there is probably something you missed, and by the time you think of it, it's too late to turn back. Hopefully you don't get that!!!



Today we are over run with errands.  Loren, Bawb and I are going to do the recycling because that is the kids money, Kacy is babysitting and when she is done we are going to the mall so she can get her ears pierced.  Then we have to pick up prescriptions for the family and the dog.  Loren needs new shoes and that is another mall thing.  We have to clean the house.  And on and on......


----------



## DisneyStitch626

So it's a never ending list then! I am sure you will get it all done.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> So it's a never ending list then! I am sure you will get it all done.



I am sure but I hate the forced inactivity right now.  The recycling place is not open for a while yet and everyone is asleep so there isn't much to do right now.  I shouldn't complain.  This is probably my quiet before the storm.


----------



## Belle Ella

Days with lots of things to do can be a good thing. They tend to go faster!! Just take the moment to relax while you can


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Days with lots of things to do can be a good thing. They tend to go faster!! Just take the moment to relax while you can



The way it looks is that it will all go on at once.  And right now I wait.  I should just get everybody up and make them work but you know what?  I am going to enjoy the quiet I have right now.


----------



## 6Smiles

kaoden39 said:


> The way it looks is that it will all go on at once.  And right now I wait.  I should just get everybody up and make them work but you know what?  I am going to enjoy the quiet I have right now.




 3 Days Left

Enjoy the peace and quiet while it lasts.  Have a great day!


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> 3 Days Left
> 
> Enjoy the peace and quiet while it lasts.  Have a great day!



Thanks.  They aren't getting to sleep much longer.  I want to get done while it is still cool outside.


----------



## koalagirl5

3 days!!! 

Yes, you should definitely enjoy the calm before the storm. I've decided to get our groceries and fill the car with gas today. I'm paranoid that if I wait until the day before we leave, something will happen to cause me to run around like a chicken with it's head cut off.


----------



## Trentmom

So did you get all your errands done today?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> So did you get all your errands done today?




You have got to be kidding me.  I didn't finish half of what I am supposed to do today.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> You have got to be kidding me.  I didn't finish half of what I am supposed to do today.



Just thought I ask for laughs


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Just thought I ask for laughs



Brat!!!!


----------



## Karenann*

Why is it with the endless work we do and the endless planning and preparing, we still feel so much is left to do as we walk out the door??? AAARRRGGGHHHH!
I am trying to figure out how to pack lightly and not take what I don't need or use.  
Happy vaca to you...are you officially on vaca yet? An extra day before departure is great.  I will take all the time right up to loading in that plane getting ready!   Then I breathe (and have a bloody mary!)


----------



## nerdylightbulb

3 days


----------



## koalagirl5

nerdylightbulb said:


> 3 days



I could totally see him doing jazz hands as he turns toward the camera with that look on his face.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

koalagirl5 said:


> I could totally see him doing jazz hands as he turns toward the camera with that look on his face.



On the band's live DVD, he and the former guitarist try to get the crowd to do jazz hands at one part in a song xD


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Why is it with the endless work we do and the endless planning and preparing, we still feel so much is left to do as we walk out the door??? AAARRRGGGHHHH!
> I am trying to figure out how to pack lightly and not take what I don't need or use.
> Happy vaca to you...are you officially on vaca yet? An extra day before departure is great.  I will take all the time right up to loading in that plane getting ready!   Then I breathe (and have a bloody mary!)



I am officially on vaca but it feels like I am working harder than I ever do any other time.  It is crazy and I still have so much to do.  I dread tomorrow.  I am getting a break Saturday while WBG races in his bike race.  I will just sit in van and read.


----------



## koalagirl5

nerdylightbulb said:


> On the band's live DVD, he and the former guitarist try to get the crowd to do jazz hands at one part in a song xD



Simply awesome.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Simply awesome.



My Nerdy girl would like nothing more than to actually meet Brendon Urie.  He is her major celebrity crush!!


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> My Nerdy girl would like nothing more than to actually meet Brendon Urie.  He is her major celebrity crush!!



She has good taste.  He is pretty hot, and has good music on top of that.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> She has good taste.  He is pretty hot, and has good music on top of that.



I call him my future son in law.  I have promised her that if they play in the area we will go see them.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

koalagirl5 said:


> She has good taste.  He is pretty hot, and has good music on top of that.



There's just SOMETHING about Brendon. I can't quite put my finger on it, but if I even meet a guy like him in real life, I WILL marry him 



kaoden39 said:


> I call him my future son in law.  I have promised her that if they play in the area we will go see them.



And I'm waiting for them to do so


----------



## kaoden39

And my grandkids will be musical geeks!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> And my grandkids will be musical geeks!!



We will have adorable babies 






:3


----------



## kaoden39

Oh my gosh talk about obsessed!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my gosh talk about obsessed!!


----------



## kaoden39

Okay so I just watched WoC on Ustream.  It is beautiful, the music is great.  Am I going to fight the crowds to see it?  I don't know.  I am going to talk to Belen tomorrow.  I may reserve the picnic meal for one of our nights.  We shall see.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I just watched it too. It looks amazing!!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I just watched it too. It looks amazing!!!



The music is excellent.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I don't think I had any tears rolling down my face. But that's not to say I wasn't holding them back the entire video. I know it's going to be 10 times worse seeing it live.


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm all giddy and excited. But did anyone else cry when The Lion King came on? It was like living through the heartbreak all over again.


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


>



What he said!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Belle Ella said:


> I'm all giddy and excited. But did anyone else cry when The Lion King came on? It was like living through the heartbreak all over again.



That's when I was trying to hold back the tears. And pretty much throughout the rest of it!   It was the music that got me I think.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I don't think I had any tears rolling down my face. But that's not to say I wasn't holding them back the entire video. I know it's going to be 10 times worse seeing it live.



That was my thought.  I will cry if I see it in person.



Belle Ella said:


> I'm all giddy and excited. But did anyone else cry when The Lion King came on? It was like living through the heartbreak all over again.






DisneyStitch626 said:


> That's when I was trying to hold back the tears. And pretty much throughout the rest of it!   It was the music that got me I think.



Lion King is one of my favorite Disney movies and it was incredible to show that scene.  I would have preferred another scene from the movie.


----------



## Belle Ella

Yeah, I _tried_ to hold back the tears. I didn't hold out for very long though!! And the Princess kisses made me all kinds of happy. I would have been very sad with no Snow White to be seen. I think what broke me on the crying was Belle saying "I love you". I can't wait to tell my friend at work tomorrow. She's gonna be so mad she missed this.


----------



## kaoden39

I managed to not cry but I think there it will be a different story.


----------



## Belle Ella

In person I'll probably be a blubbering mess ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> In person I'll probably be a blubbering mess ...



That is my thought.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> The music is excellent.



I have heard bits of the music and really hope they are selling the CD.   I didn't watch the live stream mainly because I still don't have internet at home but I don't think I would have watched it anyhow.   I am trying to hold out to be surprised when we see it live.

Glad to read that you all liked it!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I have heard bits of the music and really hope they are selling the CD.   I didn't watch the live stream mainly because I still don't have internet at home but I don't think I would have watched it anyhow.   I am trying to hold out to be surprised when we see it live.
> 
> Glad to read that you all liked it!



I would be willing to bet they are selling the soundtrack.  They don't normally turn down money.


----------



## kaoden39

2 DAYS!!


----------



## Karenann*

kaoden39 said:


> I am officially on vaca but it feels like I am working harder than I ever do any other time.  It is crazy and I still have so much to do.  I dread tomorrow.  I am getting a break Saturday while WBG races in his bike race.  I will just sit in van and read.



Today is get er done day!!!   Just think...you can count down in hours now till DL!!!!! I'm at 3 weeks tomorrow!!!

Have a great productive day today so you can relax and rest up tomorrow


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Today is get er done day!!!   Just think...you can count down in hours now till DL!!!!! I'm at 3 weeks tomorrow!!!
> 
> Have a great productive day today so you can relax and rest up tomorrow



I decided that time was mine until 8 am and then we crunch.  It is a good thing I have teenagers because I am going to take advantage of them and their working skills.

And you know three weeks isn't that bad.  It's when you are out triple digits that it is hard.


----------



## Karenann*

I'm still drinking coffee getting kids off to school.  Graduate is sleeping in...big day for her today, then I need to rock it getting ready for dinner tonight(just family) and party tomorrow (LOTS of friends and family!) RESISTING downloadind RideMax til tomorrow afternoon. Usually have Fri  off andto myself but today is way too committed.  

Watched WOC last night.  Can't wait for Dis'ers to report in. Have ressies for WCT but may flip to picnic depending on reports.


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> I'm still drinking coffee getting kids off to school.  Graduate is sleeping in...big day for her today, then I need to rock it getting ready for dinner tonight(just family) and party tomorrow (LOTS of friends and family!) RESISTING downloadind RideMax til tomorrow afternoon. Usually have Fri  off andto myself but today is way too committed.
> 
> Watched WOC last night.  Can't wait for Dis'ers to report in. Have ressies for WCT but may flip to picnic depending on reports.



You do have full day today.  We have graduation next year.  She tells me that she doesn't want to do the ceremony.  I hope she changes her mind.  I understand the draw on the RideMax.  I bought it and played with it.  

I think that we may do the picnic.  If we want to actually see WoC I think that may be the only way.  And according to the website I get a discount on it with my AP.  I am going to call Belen in a little while I will let you all know.


----------



## Karenann*

I am updating to AP in July!!!  DD and I are going again in Oct with the Fam.  If I do WCT, it is way more expensive but I will get a AP discount....or...I can buy picnic before at full price or wait til i upgrade there and purchase at ap price online or in person...decisions decisions!!!  and early show or late show???????


----------



## Trentmom

2 days!!!!!


So exciting!!!

Is everyone having trouble sleeping yet?


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> I am updating to AP in July!!!  DD and I are going again in Oct with the Fam.  If I do WCT, it is way more expensive but I will get a AP discount....or...I can buy picnic before at full price or wait til i upgrade there and purchase at ap price online or in person...decisions decisions!!!  and early show or late show???????



I think that with the picnic being $12.99 for AP holders and that gets you into the reserved viewing area is a good deal.  And it eliminates having to wait in line.  I saw a picture of the line this morning to WoC.  There is no way I am standing in that line.  And from what I read online all of your party has to be in the line for the fps together.  



Trentmom said:


> 2 days!!!!!
> 
> 
> So exciting!!!
> 
> Is everyone having trouble sleeping yet?



Tomorrow night will b the rough night for them all.  For me it started in the last few nights.  I lay in bed thinking about everything I might forget.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

*Yay for 2 days!!!*  Hopefully you can get everything done today!! Just don't stress!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> *Yay for 2 days!!!*  Hopefully you can get everything done today!! Just don't stress!



Thanks!!  No stress!!  This is the no stress trip remember?


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> 2 DAYS!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Exactly! But you said you were dreading today, so hopefully you are keeping your "no stress" motto! 

*Hakuna matata* - it mean's no worries....


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


>







DisneyStitch626 said:


> Exactly! But you said you were dreading today, so hopefully you are keeping your "no stress" motto!
> 
> *Hakuna matata* - it mean's no worries....



I am so not going to stress.  If the kids don't get their laundry done and don't have clean clothes I just don't care!!  I am not going to worry about anything!!


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> I think that with the picnic being $12.99 for AP holders and that gets you into the reserved viewing area is a good deal.  And it eliminates having to wait in line.  I saw a picture of the line this morning to WoC.  There is no way I am standing in that line.  And from what I read online all of your party has to be in the line for the fps together.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow night will b the rough night for them all.  For me it started in the last few nights.  I lay in bed thinking about everything I might forget.



Just think if you do forget something, you have your car and sure there willl be a walmart near by


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Just think if you do forget something, you have your car and sure there willl be a walmart near by



Heck there is a Target just blocks away.  Disneyland is in the center of Anaheim, so we are good.  

No stress though, no stress......


----------



## 6Smiles

Two Days! Woo hoo !


----------



## Trentmom

Just watched the video of the blue carpet and quick glimpse of World of Color from the premiere on FB

OMG... It looks amazing!!!!! I wanna see it.

Do you know if this is sticking around or is it a special event and will only be shown for a few months? I forget


----------



## DizNee Luver

I can't believe you're at 2 days!!!  Doesn't seem that long ago we were excited about making it to double digits!!!
Take a deep breath, look over your packing list & then put a big smile on your face......stress free trip....here you come!!!


----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Two Days! Woo hoo !







Trentmom said:


> Just watched the video of the blue carpet and quick glimpse of World of Color from the premiere on FB
> 
> OMG... It looks amazing!!!!! I wanna see it.
> 
> Do you know if this is sticking around or is it a special event and will only be shown for a few months? I forget



This is a link to the full show.  It is going to be there for a while as far as I know.  You guys get the Electric Light Parade and we get WoC.  I teared up watching it last night.



DizNee Luver said:


> I can't believe you're at 2 days!!!  Doesn't seem that long ago we were excited about making it to double digits!!!
> Take a deep breath, look over your packing list & then put a big smile on your face......stress free trip....here you come!!!



That's right Laurie no stress.  I ended up having to go buy new luggage today.  No stress, Sears had a great deal on a three piece American Tourister for $49.99 and it is usually $119.99.    No stress!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

2 days 



I'm all packed and just waiting for my backpack to dry so I can put my jacket(s) in it


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all packed and just waiting for my backpack to dry so I can put my jacket(s) in it



Wow if this one is so good, I can hardly wait to see tomorrows!!

Good girl.  Now if your brother would just get himself in gear it would be perfect.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Wow if this one is so good, I can hardly wait to see tomorrows!!
> 
> Good girl.  Now if your brother would just get himself in gear it would be perfect.



At midnight, you shall receive the greatest GIF on the planet.  Now, I just have to find it...


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> At midnight, you shall receive the greatest GIF on the planet.  Now, I just have to find it...



But you know it exists right?


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> But you know it exists right?



They're out there. I found this gem in my search ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> They're out there. I found this gem in my search ;D



Oh my


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Oh my


----------



## kaoden39

Hmm, okay then......


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Hmm, okay then......



You know that GIF was adorable ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> You know that GIF was adorable ;D



No


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> No



Mean! :c


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Mean! :c



Honest


----------



## koalagirl5

nerdylightbulb said:


> At midnight, you shall receive the greatest GIF on the planet.  Now, I just have to find it...



Ooh, I will have to tune in.

You guys have fun next week. Maybe we'll find each other in the parks.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

ONE DAY  <3





And here is the greatest GIF ever: 





It's the greatest because it has my two favorite men on earth walking around in suits. That's always amazing <3 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## rentayenta

Just popping in to say have a magical trip. It has been super fun planning and plotting with you.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

You leave tomorrow!!!!

And you have a busy day today, so it will probably go by fast for you! Good luck to WBG.

I have a fairly busy day today too, so if I don't get a chance later, I hope you have a wonderful *stress free* trip!!! I am sure Mickey will be a great host as always.


----------



## DizNee Luver

One Day!!!   Good luck to your hubby in his race today.....hope it keeps your mind busy....so the time goes by quickly!!!! 

Just in case I don't get back on here before you leave.......   Have the best, stress-free, magical trip EVER!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

rentayenta said:


> Just popping in to say have a magical trip. It has been super fun planning and plotting with you.



Have fun on your trip, too Jenn


----------



## Trentmom

TOMORROW 


TOMORROW

TOMORROW




GOOD LUCK TO WBG TODAY!!


HOPE YOU HAVE A MAGICAL TRIP

DRIVE SAFE


HIT ME UP WITH TEXTS WHILE YOU THERE!!!!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Yay, Tomorrow!   I hope you have the most magical trip ever!


----------



## 6Smiles

Good Luck to WBG on his race today!  

Have a magical, fun and stress free trip !


----------



## Belle Ella

Aw! The time has come at last!! Best wishes to WBG today, safe travels tomorrow, and as always a Magical time!!


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> ONE DAY  <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the greatest GIF ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the greatest because it has my two favorite men on earth walking around in suits. That's always amazing <3 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



There he is my future son in law all dressed spiffy.





rentayenta said:


> Just popping in to say have a magical trip. It has been super fun planning and plotting with you.



Thanks!  I hope you have a great time on your trip.  It has been great fun planning with you!!  We'll have to do this again sometime.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> You leave tomorrow!!!!
> 
> And you have a busy day today, so it will probably go by fast for you! Good luck to WBG.
> 
> I have a fairly busy day today too, so if I don't get a chance later, I hope you have a wonderful *stress free* trip!!! I am sure Mickey will be a great host as always.



Thanks.  I will get your maps, and I will be sure and get a picture of Stitch up for you if I can!!



DizNee Luver said:


> One Day!!!   Good luck to your hubby in his race today.....hope it keeps your mind busy....so the time goes by quickly!!!!
> 
> Just in case I don't get back on here before you leave.......   Have the best, stress-free, magical trip EVER!!!!



Thanks Laurie!  It has kept me busy.  And made my time fly.



Trentmom said:


> TOMORROW
> 
> 
> TOMORROW
> 
> TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO WBG TODAY!!
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A MAGICAL TRIP
> 
> DRIVE SAFE
> 
> 
> HIT ME UP WITH TEXTS WHILE YOU THERE!!!!



Oh have no fear Kelly I will text you pictures and you can pass them to all the girls.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Yay, Tomorrow!   I hope you have the most magical trip ever!



Thanks!!



6Smiles said:


> Good Luck to WBG on his race today!
> 
> Have a magical, fun and stress free trip !



I am doing only stress free, speaking stress free....did you see where they are lining up for the fp's for WoC at 5am.  Not this kid.



Belle Ella said:


> Aw! The time has come at last!! Best wishes to WBG today, safe travels tomorrow, and as always a Magical time!!



Thanks Jessica.  I thought of you as I drove down 680 today.


WBG did better than he expected, he is pleased.  And I am proud of you.


----------



## Trentmom

So are all the kids ready?

Is everyone meeting at your house in the morning? You have another party going right?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> So are all the kids ready?
> 
> Is everyone meeting at your house in the morning? You have another party going right?



The kids are all ready.  I am not but that is normal.  

We are meeting at my house and then we are going to go get breakfast.


----------



## Belle Ella

So if you being not ready is normal, wouldn't that make you "ready" by normal standards of the day before?

Jazz-logic is so wonderful!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> So if you being not ready is normal, wouldn't that make you "ready" by normal standards of the day before?
> 
> Jazz-logic is so wonderful!!



Actually in this case your logic is logical!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Actually in this case your logic is logical!!



Well, there's bound to be a first time for everything!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Well, there's bound to be a first time for everything!!



I doubt it is the first time.....


----------



## Belle Ella

Sometimes I'm not so sure ...


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Sometimes I'm not so sure ...



Never doubt yourself.


----------



## Karenann*

Wanted to send good wishes your way for your trip....Have a (stress free)Blast!!!  Thanks for sharing so much here.


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Wanted to send good wishes your way for your trip....Have a (stress free)Blast!!!  Thanks for sharing so much here.



Thank you so much.  I plan to try and post at least a picture a day starting tomorrow.


----------



## Belle Ella

:woohoo A picture a day would be totally wicked!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> :woohoo A picture a day would be totally wicked!!



I want to figure out a theme to the photos too.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I will miss you while you're away (remind me again.....how long are you down there??)......but will live thru your spirit & enjoy it from afar!!!! 

Can't wait for the updates!!  Give Mickey a big hug for me & tell him I'll see him in 6 weeks!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I will miss you while you're away (remind me again.....how long are you down there??)......but will live thru your spirit & enjoy it from afar!!!!
> 
> Can't wait for the updates!!  Give Mickey a big hug for me & tell him I'll see him in 6 weeks!!



We are going to be there 6 wonderful days.  

I'll let him know while I hug him!!


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> The kids are all ready.  I am not but that is normal.
> 
> We are meeting at my house and then we are going to go get breakfast.



Ah okay

Thats good plan



kaoden39 said:


> Thank you so much.  I plan to try and post at least a picture a day starting tomorrow.




Awesome!!! Can't wait



HAVE AN AWESOME TRIP!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Ah okay
> 
> Thats good plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!!! Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> HAVE AN AWESOME TRIP!!!!



Thanks Kelly!  I am living for this trip!!  This time tomorrow I am going to be soaking up Disneyland.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Kelly!  I am living for this trip!!  This time tomorrow I am going to be soaking up Disneyland.



 You've got me all excited for you!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> You've got me all excited for you!!!



Me too!!


----------



## bumbershoot

Have a million tons of fun!!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

bumbershoot said:


> Have a million tons of fun!!!!!



Well, Hi there Molly!!

Thank you we will!!


----------



## kaoden39

Good Morning!!
It's Today!!!



I will try and update with a picture later!!  My laptop is packed and ready so I am downstairs.  For better or worst I am packed and ready to go!!


Mickey Mouse here we come!!!


----------



## Tikestoublie

Safe journey!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

It's here! It's here!

You're going to Disneyland!!

​


----------



## Karenann*

Today is your special day....yippee!!!!!! I'll miss my daily dose of you ( I read a lot here!) and look forward to pics and all the great details when you return.


----------



## 6Smiles

Have a safe trip and enjoy your first day!


----------



## Trentmom

I received a text at 8am, their time, from Chele that they had been driving for about 3 hrs


Here is the picture of the endless road they were on at the time


----------



## disneydreamer74

Trentmom said:


> I received a text at 8am, their time, from Chele that they had been driving for about 3 hrs
> 
> 
> Here is the picture of the endless road they were on at the time



OMG!! Just seeing this roadtrip in progress gets me all giddy!! Cant wait to see that endless road!! Yippee!!!


----------



## Trentmom

The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne


----------



## Karenann*

Disneyland is gonna LOVE her!!!!!


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> Good Morning!!
> It's Today!!!
> 
> I will try and update with a picture later!!  My laptop is packed and ready so I am downstairs.  For better or worst I am packed and ready to go!!
> Mickey Mouse here we come!!!



Yeah!! You are there now!!! Woo Hoo!!



Trentmom said:


> I received a text at 8am, their time, from Chele that they had been driving for about 3 hrs
> 
> Here is the picture of the endless road they were on at the time





Trentmom said:


> The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne



Oh, cheyanne is adorable!!  Thanks Kelly for posting pics!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Trentmom said:


> The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Adorable!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Trentmom said:


> The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne



She looks so excited!   What a sweetie!


----------



## Trentmom

Working on getting the picture of their hotel upon arrival, but as of 5:38 pm

They have arrived!!!!!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww! Miss her already!! So exciting that they are *there*!!


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Safe journey!!!



Thanks!!



Belle Ella said:


> It's here! It's here!
> 
> You're going to Disneyland!!
> 
> ​



Yay!!



Karenann* said:


> Today is your special day....yippee!!!!!! I'll miss my daily dose of you ( I read a lot here!) and look forward to pics and all the great details when you return.



I am here for a few!!  Thank you!!



6Smiles said:


> Have a safe trip and enjoy your first day!



Thanks!!



Trentmom said:


> I received a text at 8am, their time, from Chele that they had been driving for about 3 hrs
> 
> 
> Here is the picture of the endless road they were on at the time



Thank you Kelly!!



disneydreamer74 said:


> OMG!! Just seeing this roadtrip in progress gets me all giddy!! Cant wait to see that endless road!! Yippee!!!



I know it is a great!!



Trentmom said:


> The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne



Thank you Kelly!!



Karenann* said:


> Disneyland is gonna LOVE her!!!!!



Don't you know it!!



Marshay said:


> Yeah!! You are there now!!! Woo Hoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cheyanne is adorable!!  Thanks Kelly for posting pics!!



It seemed like we would never get here!!



6Smiles said:


> Trentmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The star of their Trip, Miss Cheyanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know!!
> 
> 
> 
> GoofySon'sMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so excited!   What a sweetie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is a live wire!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Working on getting the picture of their hotel upon arrival, but as of 5:38 pm
> 
> They have arrived!!!!!!!



Thanks Kelly!!  We are getting ready to go to the park in a little while.



Belle Ella said:


> Aww! Miss her already!! So exciting that they are *there*!!



Miss you too!!


----------



## kaoden39

Okay so we made it!!  We are waiting on WBG to get ready to go the park!!


----------



## 6Smiles

Yeah! So glad you made it safely.  Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Trentmom

glad u arrived safely!!!

Hope you have fun tonight!~!!


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

6Smiles said:


> Yeah! So glad you made it safely.  Have a wonderful time.





Trentmom said:


> glad u arrived safely!!!
> 
> Hope you have fun tonight!~!!



Thanks ladies!!





Berht all happy this morning!!





Nerdy Cookies looking fierce!!





Loho looking like he didn't sleep all night.  Probably because he didn't.  BUt he did nap on the way down.





And then we go down the long and unwinding road!!





The coastal range.

I will add more later.  It is about time to go play!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Loho looking like he didn't sleep all night.  Probably because he didn't.  BUt he did nap on the way down.



Jazz approves


----------



## 6Smiles

Looks like you had tons of fun on the way down.  I am so looking forward to hearing about your Stress free fun filled days  .


----------



## Karenann*

Wow...7 o"clock at night and I keep checking to see where you are and how it's going!


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm so glad you made it there safely!!!  Thanx for sharing the pics & have FUN!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Jazz approves



Gotta love those red eyes.



6Smiles said:


> Looks like you had tons of fun on the way down.  I am so looking forward to hearing about your Stress free fun filled days  .



We had a great ride down.  We ended up at the park for about 5 and a half hours.  And had a blast.  I will add details later.


Karenann* said:


> Wow...7 o"clock at night and I keep checking to see where you are and how it's going!



We went to Disneyland and I will try and put up a picture or two in the morning!



DizNee Luver said:


> I'm so glad you made it there safely!!!  Thanx for sharing the pics & have FUN!!!!



Thanks we are having a ball.  Now I am going to collapse in bed.


----------



## Belle Ella

Today is your first FULL DAY!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Today is your first FULL DAY!!



Indeed it is!!


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Indeed it is!!


----------



## kaoden39

Well, today will be our first full day.  I am waiting for WBG to get a quick shower so we can get to the parks!!  I hate waiting.  For some reason this connection sucks and it is not loading my pictures to photobucket now.  All I have are a few odd ones I was able to get with my phone.





This is from the train station on Main Street.  





And food porn....a bacon cheese burger and fries from the Hungry Bear.  

This really sucks because I have some great pictures and a video WBG took with our camera.


----------



## Belle Ella

Food Porn!!
You are my hero.​


----------



## DizNee Luver

......Hungry Bear made me hungry......


----------



## 6Smiles

Looks Delicious... Still trying to decide if we are going to eat here.  Hope you're having a blast!


----------



## Trentmom

Here's two pics Chele texted me earlier today


Here new Grocery Bag







Mark Twain Riverboat


----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys from across the street from DCA.  It got soooo busy and warm in the Dland today so we decided to take a break.  After all it is open until midnight, we have plenty of time.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Food Porn!!
> You are my hero.​



There is more I just need to get it online.



DizNee Luver said:


> ......Hungry Bear made me hungry......



I love the Hungry Bear!!



6Smiles said:


> Looks Delicious... Still trying to decide if we are going to eat here.  Hope you're having a blast!



My favorite shady place.



Trentmom said:


> Here's two pics Chele texted me earlier today
> 
> 
> Here new Grocery Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain Riverboat



Thanks Kelly!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

I saw those shopping bags at WDW in April.... kicking myself for not picking one (or more) up! Glad you did though! It is cute and will make a trip to the grocery store more fun ~ everything is better with Mickey!


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> I saw those shopping bags at WDW in April.... kicking myself for not picking one (or more) up! Glad you did though! It is cute and will make a trip to the grocery store more fun ~ everything is better with Mickey!



I got some really cute Mickey Mouse ones too.  I will post pictures of all of my goodies soon.  I need to get organized but I am hoping to post day one later.


----------



## OrangeBlossom15

Trentmom said:


> Here's two pics Chele texted me earlier today
> 
> 
> Here new Grocery Bag



Love the bag Chele!


----------



## kaoden39

OrangeBlossom15 said:


> Love the bag Chele!



Hi Orangie!!   I got some really cute Mickey ones too.  I am still recovering right now and what with my daughters nagging me about loading the pictures on fb so they can share them.   Teenagers..


----------



## Trentmom

Welcome Home Chele~~~

Can't wait to hear all the details


----------



## Belle Ella

Welcome home!! Can't wait to hear & see more about the trip  And look at that, you're past 100 pages now!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Welcome Home Chele~~~
> 
> Can't wait to hear all the details



Hi Kelly!!  Thanks!!  I am kind of exhausted tonight so I will start the trip report after I give Jason his loot tomorrow.



Belle Ella said:


> Welcome home!! Can't wait to hear & see more about the trip  And look at that, you're past 100 pages now!



I am amazed that I made it past 100 but, Kody's pictures sure help.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Hi Kelly!!  Thanks!!  I am kind of exhausted tonight so I will start the trip report after I give Jason his loot tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed that I made it past 100 but, Kody's pictures sure help.









;D


----------



## kaoden39

^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kaoden39

We started our trip bright and early on Sunday and the kids were raring to go.  I wish they were as enthusiastic about school.





Here is Berht looking mighty chipper.





Here is Nerdy Cookies looking fierce!!





Here is Loho looking like he is trying to stay awake, okay maybe not so different from a regular school day.

First we went and bought breakfast.  No, I did not cook, I was not wanting to take the time.  We stopped at Jack in the Box, I am sorry there is no food porn from this but alas there is not.  And after straightening out the goofed up order we were on the long and unwinding road.





The long and unwinding road.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> The long and unwinding road.



Just seeing this picture makes me shudder. Maybe the long, painful, boring hours of driving will fade away with time, kind of like the pain of childbirth?


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Just seeing this picture makes me shudder. Maybe the long, painful, boring hours of driving will fade away with time, kind of like the pain of childbirth?



One can only hope.  I have a whole series of pictures of the road down.  I am sorry for the trauma.


----------



## kaoden39

I am not sure why but this hill with the rocks held my curiosity for so long I finally decided to share it with you all.





An interesting crop of electricity so that we can power our computerized community.





I thought the purple flowers on this hill were beautiful.  





This is Boo one of the stars of our show.


Okay as Koala Girl stated this is the longest, ugliest, road to travel.  It seems to go on forever and ever.  So I tried to make it interesting by taking pictures.  And finding fun things to look at.


----------



## koalagirl5

Oh, I loved seeing the purple up on the hill! At one point during our drive, I got a bit loopy. It happened to be as we passed the signs for Yolo, and then Yuba City. Poor DD was half annoyed, half giggling because I kept calling out "Marco! Yolo!" and then "Yuba Scuba!"

That's the stuff that makes the drive fun.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Oh, I loved seeing the purple up on the hill! At one point during our drive, I got a bit loopy. It happened to be as we passed the signs for Yolo, and then Yuba City. Poor DD was half annoyed, half giggling because I kept calling out "Marco! Yolo!" and then "Yuba Scuba!"
> 
> That's the stuff that makes the drive fun.



That area is so boring and hot.  After coming through the Mt Shasta area that is beautiful and then you get in the dry arid part of the valley.  Those are the things that make it fun.  I got myself I stuffed character at the park that I was making talk for me on the trip home.  Poor Berht couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Glad you had a great trip and are home safe!  Looking forward to the rest of your report!   I am not a fan of being in the car for a long time so you "on the road" pictures give me the shivers!


----------



## wvnative

At least your drive was green. lol A good portion of ours is nuthin' but brown. We do get to drive through Palm Springs though.


----------



## Karenann*

Love the pics with road sogns. The road signs are always such an uplift....especially the one that says Disneyland Drive!!!!


----------



## Trentmom

So exciting!!!

Can't wait to follow along


Seeing the purple flowers on the hill was neat 


Boo is adorable


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Glad you had a great trip and are home safe!  Looking forward to the rest of your report!   I am not a fan of being in the car for a long time so you "on the road" pictures give me the shivers!



Thanks, it amazed me how much faster the trip was on the way home and I never took a single picture on the way home.



wvnative said:


> At least your drive was green. lol A good portion of ours is nuthin' but brown. We do get to drive through Palm Springs though.



There are a lot of brown areas on our trip too.  I just like the green so that is what I get pictures of.



Karenann* said:


> Love the pics with road sogns. The road signs are always such an uplift....especially the one that says Disneyland Drive!!!!



I love the road signs too.  I have some of those for the next part.



Trentmom said:


> So exciting!!!
> 
> Can't wait to follow along
> 
> 
> Seeing the purple flowers on the hill was neat
> 
> 
> Boo is adorable



Thanks Kelly.  I love the purple flowers too.  In person it almost looked like a purple blanket on the hills.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Love the trip report so far! I can't believe you're back already! That seemed to go by quick! I hope you had an amazing time!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Yeah, we are started!  I agree with Kelly, Boo is a cutie!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Love the trip report so far! I can't believe you're back already! That seemed to go by quick! I hope you had an amazing time!



I have those maps for you.  So if you want to pm and let me know how to send them to you I will.



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Yeah, we are started!  I agree with Kelly, Boo is a cutie!



She is a cute handful.  Believe me.


----------



## Marshay

Welcome back!  I'm looking forward to your trip report!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Welcome back!  I'm looking forward to your trip report!



Thank you Marsha.


----------



## DizNee Luver

That drive can be very long but I'm with you.....I find the hills mesmerizing.  Some of them look like velvet!!  I try to find something, ANYTHING to make that road trip exciting.

I'm so glad you're back.....but I also wish you were still having fun in Disneyland!!!  I missed you my friend!! 

Hopefully one of these trips we can plan to go at the same time....that would be AWESOME!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> That drive can be very long but I'm with you.....I find the hills mesmerizing.  Some of them look like velvet!!  I try to find something, ANYTHING to make that road trip exciting.
> 
> I'm so glad you're back.....but I also wish you were still having fun in Disneyland!!!  I missed you my friend!!
> 
> Hopefully one of these trips we can plan to go at the same time....that would be AWESOME!!!



Thanks Laurie.  I missed everyone on here too.  

Maybe, that would definitely interesting!!


----------



## rentayenta




----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


>



Hi there!!


----------



## kaoden39

Now two things, one is when you Weird Bike Guy on a trip he will notice anything that has to do with a bicycle.  Hence the picture of the bicycle team car.




Two, do not ever stop at the McDonalds in Castaic, California.  It is so dirty and gross.  After seeing the restrooms we left and went to Burger King.  It has turned my stomach so much it will be  along time before we eat at McD's.





There it is the sign that I am getting closer to Disneyland and the endless road will end.  And frankly traffic seemed pretty thin right then.





Let's say "Hello to Hollywood."





Santa Ana?  I am getting closer right?





We have almost arrived!!


----------



## kaoden39

Yay we finally made it.  Time to relax and get ready and party at Disneyland....right?  Unfortunately not.  Only one of our three rooms was ready.  I was not thrilled the last thing I wanted was to wait.  This is the view from the front of Stovall's Best Western Inn.





So all nine of us piled into one small room to wait the little bit of time until our other two rooms were ready.  




Here is a very tired Boo up on Bawb's shoulders.

Now when the reservations were made we asked that three rooms be together, not that they connected but next to one another.  No, we were separated, mind you we were in the same hallway within six doors but that is not next door.  Sorry but I thought that it would at least be next door and that the desk staff might all be nice.  But unfortunately not all the staff has that polite down.  But, for the most part they were good.  Our room was always clean and that is nice at the end on the day.





This is our room.  We didn't take any pictures of the others.





Nothing really spectacular, but as I say it was clean everyday.

After getting refreshed WBG, Berht, NC, Loho, Bawb and I all headed to Disneyland.  My mom. Belan and Boo were all too tired to go so we went without them.  We rode on the ART for the first and last time.  Sorry but why not take advantage of my free parking with my AP?

We split up in the park, the first part was just as I wanted.  I wanted to be alone with WBG, this after is almost 18 years to the date of our honeymoon.  The first thing we did was walk down Main Street to process my AP.  What a nice group of cast members.  You have to love them.  Thank you cast members, you are part of what make Disneyland special to me.

Then we headed to Pirates, and my favorite part of Disneyland.





New Orleans Square.  The kids were hungry so we met up as soon as we were all done with PoTC.  Kind of convenient that we were all at the same place.  We decided to eat at the Hungry Bear, it is in a prime location for my taste.  We stopped at the Haunted Mansion, and much to Nerdy Cookies distress we went for a ride on it.  She hates the ride and after this trip unless it is done up for Nightmare Before Christmas, I don't expect she will be on it.  More on this disaster later.

We were going to ride Splash but it was down sadly.  We went on to the Hungry Bear.





I forgot that I wanted a picture so I had a bite before I took the picture.  It was a little cold so it wasn't great.  Sadly.

While we were at the HB Nerdy Cookies cut her foot on her chair so Bawb and Loho went on an epic adventure looking for bandaids for her.  I had unfortunately left mine at the hotel.  So armed with a map our knights in sneakers headed off on their epic quest to find first aid.

Oh and about the different photo sizes, some of the pictures are the camera and some are my phone.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Injuries already??? That's never good! Hope the hunt for band aids turned out successful!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Anxiously waiting the rest!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Injuries already??? That's never good! Hope the hunt for band aids turned out successful!



If there is a way to do it Nerdy Cookies will find it.  She was wearing flip flops that day. 



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Anxiously waiting the rest!



I am getting ready to add the next installment.


----------



## Belle Ella

Wow, NC sounds a lot like me at times. If there's a way to get injured I usually know how to do it!


----------



## kaoden39

When last we left we had our damsel in distress awaiting the return of her knights in sneakers to return to the Hungry Bear with her bandaid from first aid.






Thank you to the nurse in the first aid, she sent two bandaids for Kody.  

Next we were off for my favorite acid trip the Winnie the Pooh ride.






This ride was not a favorite for me the first couple of times that I rode it but you know it has kind of grown on me.  Kind of like a fungus.  I love the bright colors.

Next we went to Pooh's Corner and got our very first Tigger Tails.






Mind you I never realized how perverted this picture might look until my niece told me.  Gosh thanks for that Steph.  To answer the age old question it was wonderful.  I really loved it.  And we went back and got more for the trip home.  I wanted something as a treat for the family on the way home.

We meandered our way back towards Tomorrowland.  There was no rhyme or reason to our wanderings this trip.  This is a wishing well near the hat shop in Critter Country.  WBG was in charge of the camera so the pictures are mostly his directions.






We went over to Tomorrowland so that I could ride Star Tours.  I love this ride.  Normally I don't get to ride this so I get my mom as my partner and well, she doesn't like most rides. 






By this time it was getting pretty late and we were getting pretty tired.  But, we needed to ride on Buzz Lightyear, so off we went.  And them Nerdy Cookies, Bawb, and Loho were going to ride on Space Mountain but the wait was really long and frankly after all the hours in the park it was time to go back to the hotel.  I do believe that the first souvenirs were bought.  Loho and Nerdy Cookies got their hats.  And Loho bought himself two Mickey Mouse Light Sabers so that he would be able to spar with someone.

We hopped on the train and did a complete loop and went back to Main Street before we disembarked to head back to the hotel for our first nights sleep.  

All in all our first night was fun and just the right note for our first hours there.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Wow, NC sounds a lot like me at times. If there's a way to get injured I usually know how to do it!



Needless to say it wan't the first foot injury on our trip.  Why foot injuries?  Because some of us are just sandal wearing fools.


----------



## Belle Ella

Haha, that photo of the Tigger Tail is hilarious.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, that photo of the Tigger Tail is hilarious.



I know.  I need to take a better one.  Kacy brought home some as her souvenirs.  I wish I had a place to set it down at the time that WBG took the picture.


----------



## Trentmom

Moving right along

I love that pooh ride...It is a little trippy 


What exactly are tigger tails?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Moving right along
> 
> I love that pooh ride...It is a little trippy
> 
> 
> What exactly are tigger tails?



They are marshmallows dipped in caramel, dipped in white chocolate flavored and colored orange, with chocolate stripes on the tail.  They are so good and Pooh's Corner in Disneyland is the only place you can get them.


----------



## Marshay

Hmmm, I never heard of those Tigger tails before.  They sound pretty good.

I keep forgetting that the "off property" hotels in DL are really basically right on-property.

You got my interest on the HM ride ... I love this one.  It's my favorite from childhood.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Hmmm, I never heard of those Tigger tails before.  They sound pretty good.
> 
> I keep forgetting that the "off property" hotels in DL are really basically right on-property.
> 
> You got my interest on the HM ride ... I love this one.  It's my favorite from childhood.



That is the beauty of Disneyland. you can stay offsite and be just as close and still be within walking distance if you so choose.  There are some that are just as close as the onsite hotels at a much cheaper price for than matter.

The Tigger Tails are really good, they assure me that if you want them you have to go to Disneyland.  Seems like a good reason to come to California to me.

I love the HM, but I have to be honest the holiday overlay is special.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Belle Ella said:


> Haha, that photo of the Tigger Tail is hilarious.


----------



## Sherry E

1. I agree - the HMH overlay is special.  I, of course, grew up riding the regular ol' Haunted Mansion and it was more than enough for me for decades, but I really think the HMH freshens it up and gives me a renewed interest in riding it.  It adds whole new dimensions with all the colors and different things to look at.  I know that many people are HM purists and disagree with me, though.

2.  That picture of Pooh from the Pooh ride is the exact spot in the ride where, if you turn all the way around and look behind you, you see the 'heads' from Country Bear Jamboree mounted on the wall.  Did you see them?

3.  I noticed that Tigger Tail photo on your Facebook page a few days ago and thought it was amusing then, but I didn't say anything because I didn't know if I was the _only_ one who thought that!!  

4. The freeway (the 5 and the 405 picture) the looked pretty empty, compared to the mess it normally is!!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> 1. I agree - the HMH overlay is special.  I, of course, grew up riding the regular ol' Haunted Mansion and it was more than enough for me for decaded, but I really think the HMH freshens it up and gives me a renewed interest in riding it.  It adds whole new dimensions with all the colors and different things to look at.  I know that many people are HM purists and disagree with me, though.
> 
> 2.  That picture of Pooh from the Pooh ride is the exact spot in the ride where, if you turn all the way around and look behind you, you see the 'heads' from Country Bear Jamboree mounted on the wall.  Did you see them?
> 
> 3.  I noticed that Tigger Tail photo on your Facebook page a few days ago and thought it was amusing then, but I didn't say anything because I didn't know if I was the _only_ one who thought that!!
> 
> 4. The freeway (the 5 and the 405 picture) the looked pretty empty, compared to the mess it normally is!!



Sherry, 
1. As you may read later there are reason for Kody to hate it, that are rational to her.

2. I always forget to look.  I need to remember that.  It is usually by that point I am becoming sentimental.

3. Well, I took a couple of new less provocative poses as it were.

4. I thought it was amazingly empty but those pictures are a bit deceptive.


----------



## Belle Ella

kaoden39 said:


> Sherry,
> 1. As you may read later there are reason for Kody to hate it, that are rational to her.
> 
> 2. I always forget to look.  I need to remember that.  It is usually by that point I am becoming sentimental.
> 
> *3. Well, I took a couple of new less provocative poses as it were.*
> 
> 4. I thought it was amazingly empty but those pictures are a bit deceptive.



Provocative shmocative - there has to be a reason they started calling it food porn!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Provocative shmocative - there has to be a reason they started calling it food porn!!





You know I hadn't actually thought if that.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Belle Ella said:


> Provocative shmocative - there has to be a reason they started calling it food porn!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Dare I say it, I think that's my best line yet.


----------



## rentayenta

Just catching up. You are speedy!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Dare I say it, I think that's my best line yet.



I think it is tag worthy.



rentayenta said:


> Just catching up. You are speedy!



Thanks but I really have been dragging, I came home with an infection.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks but I really have been dragging, I came home with an infection.



Oh man, that stinks. I hope you feel better soon. I'm looking forward to hearing more about your trip.


----------



## bumbershoot

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks but I really have been dragging, I came home with an infection.



Oh bleah, that's no fun.  Hopefully it's not strep like DS had after my b'day trip.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

I need more updates to read!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Oh man, that stinks. I hope you feel better soon. I'm looking forward to hearing more about your trip.



Thanks, I am feeling kind of yucky, but I am hoping to add the first full day today.



bumbershoot said:


> Oh bleah, that's no fun.  Hopefully it's not strep like DS had after my b'day trip.



No, thank goodness.  It is a boil.  Nasty I know, I have been trying to treat myself at home but I am afraid that tomorrow I am going to have to go to the dr.  Yuck.



tinksdreamwishes said:


> I need more updates to read!



I am hoping to get some up later.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That doesn't sound like much fun at all. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That doesn't sound like much fun at all. Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks Andrea, my leg is swollen and it hurts to walk so I am not doing much of anything.  It hurts pretty much to do anything.  I started to get it while I was at Disneyland so I guess I can consider it a souvenir?


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Seems like you are always bringing back an unwanted souvenir! I hope I don't get something! I still have 2 days in Vegas once I am done at the DLR! 

That sounds really painful though. As fun as it is to have to go to the doctor, at least they can help it!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ugh, sounds nasty!  I have never had anything like that so I have no advice other than you are probably right about going to see a doctor if it isn't better by tomorrow.

Not the type of souvenier I would want either!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ugh, sounds nasty!  I have never had anything like that so I have no advice other than you are probably right about going to see a doctor if it isn't better by tomorrow.
> 
> Not the type of souvenier I would want either!



Thanks.  I am really pampering myself as much as I can and following the drs advice on treating at home.  I don't want to go to the dr, that always leads to pain.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> They are marshmallows dipped in caramel, dipped in white chocolate flavored and colored orange, with chocolate stripes on the tail.  They are so good and Pooh's Corner in Disneyland is the only place you can get them.




That sounds really good

Hope u feel better


----------



## Tikestoublie

Just getting caught back up. First day looked good, minus NC hurting her foot of course. 

Sorry to hear you came back with an infection. Hope it clears up quickly for you! 

Shall anxiously await more details. Oh, and that tigger tail pictures was great.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> That sounds really good
> 
> Hope u feel better





Tikestoublie said:


> Just getting caught back up. First day looked good, minus NC hurting her foot of course.
> 
> Sorry to hear you came back with an infection. Hope it clears up quickly for you!
> 
> Shall anxiously await more details. Oh, and that tigger tail pictures was great.



Thanks guys.  If I am not better in the morning the surgical clinic is going to take care of me.  Oh yippee.  I am so excited.  Not.  

I am sorry but I am not up to adding to the trip report tonight, I am sitting on a hot compress in a hot room, it is not fun.


----------



## Karenann*

Michelle, bless your heart and take good care!  Prayers with you and your condition for speedy healing!!!


----------



## Tikestoublie

Healing thoughts coming your way. I think we all totally understand taking care of you.  Trip reports can certainly wait.


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

kaoden39 said:


> I am not sure why but this hill with the rocks held my curiosity for so long I finally decided to share it with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An interesting crop of electricity so that we can power our computerized community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the purple flowers on this hill were beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Boo one of the stars of our show.
> 
> 
> Okay as Koala Girl stated this is the longest, ugliest, road to travel.  It seems to go on forever and ever.  So I tried to make it interesting by taking pictures.  And finding fun things to look at.



that road sucks soooooooo bad!!!!!!!


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

I love the fact that I am mentioned in this trip report! haha! the tigger tails look tasty but im sorry.. thats what that particular picture looked like! lol!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Michelle, bless your heart and take good care!  Prayers with you and your condition for speedy healing!!!



Thanks Karen.  I am waiting on the clinic to call me.



Tikestoublie said:


> Healing thoughts coming your way. I think we all totally understand taking care of you.  Trip reports can certainly wait.



Thank you.  I appreciate it.  I am adding more now.



FHS_chick_2005 said:


> that road sucks soooooooo bad!!!!!!!



The trip back was a quick one.  It seemed over with rather quickly.



FHS_chick_2005 said:


> I love the fact that I am mentioned in this trip report! haha! the tigger tails look tasty but im sorry.. thats what that particular picture looked like! lol!



I have better pictures that I will post later.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Thanks Karen.  I am waiting on the clinic to call me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I appreciate it.  I am adding more now.
> 
> 
> 
> The trip back was a quick one.  It seemed over with rather quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have better pictures that I will post later.



Our trip back seemed really quick also.  I figured it was that I now knew what the route looked like, but I don't know...

How are you feeling today? Did you get your call yet?


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Our trip back seemed really quick also.  I figured it was that I now knew what the route looked like, but I don't know...
> 
> How are you feeling today? Did you get your call yet?



I just got it.  I have an appointment with a physician that I know, so that relieves me.  The only down fall is I have to drive about 25 miles to another town.  There are no local appointments until August.  That just won't help.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ugh!   August?  That's just crazy!   Is your appointment today?


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ugh!   August?  That's just crazy!   Is your appointment today?



Yeah, when she said August I was like that just is not going to work.  I have an appointment at 11:30.  I just didn't want to go to Vallejo.  It is not one of your better towns to visit, they filed for bankruptcy a few years ago and they don't have an actual police force.  Our local sheriffs department is their main law enforcement.  I don't get the warm fuzzies over being there.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Wow, that doesn't sound like something I would like either.   Is or can someone go with you?


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Wow, that doesn't sound like something I would like either.   Is or can someone go with you?



Unfortunately my DH has jury duty otherwise this is his normal day off and he would go with me.  But, I am lucky enough that my 17 year old daughter will go with me.  The thing about Vallejo gets me is that is the home of Six Flags Discovery Park, you would think that Six Flags would want to make sure the town had a regular police force.  I know Disney would.


----------



## Marshay

Hey, Chele.  I hope you feel better.

I didn't know you were near Six Flags.  Jerry and I went there about 7 years ago.  I swear it was in the middle of nothing.  We had fun though.  It was our first time to ride a Superman-type ride (one of those tall coasters).


----------



## onelilspark

Hope you get better soon!

A little late to the TR, but I'm here again!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Good luck at your appointment! I hope they can find something that treats it fast.


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Hey, Chele.  I hope you feel better.
> 
> I didn't know you were near Six Flags.  Jerry and I went there about 7 years ago.  I swear it was in the middle of nothing.  We had fun though.  It was our first time to ride a Superman-type ride (one of those tall coasters).



Thanks Marsha.  Yeah it is Discovery Park, and they have mammals, water and land ones too.  It actually is a good idea, bad location.



onelilspark said:


> Hope you get better soon!
> 
> A little late to the TR, but I'm here again!



Yay, glad to see you!!  Thanks, I am trying to feel better.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> Good luck at your appointment! I hope they can find something that treats it fast.



Thank you.  I got to see a Surgical Nurse Practitioner that I am really familiar with so that went well.  She shot me with numbing meds and cut me open and drained the abscess.  Then I had to get a shot in my rear with antibiotics, and I have more antibiotics that I have to take for 10 days.  And she gave me Vicodin for the pain, and wow is it a good thing.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Wow, must have been really painful in order to have Vicodin! Just don't get addicted like House!! 

Glad to hear that you got it looked after though. Hopefully the pain goes away soon!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Wow, must have been really painful in order to have Vicodin! Just don't get addicted like House!!
> 
> Glad to hear that you got it looked after though. Hopefully the pain goes away soon!



Heck Vicodin is nothing.  When I got out of the hospital in 2007 I had 2 Morphine patches I wore and I went from Oxycodone and on and on in different pain meds.  Then I took myself off of all of it cold turkey after almost a year all together on pain meds.  I thought my dr was gonna have a heart attack.  I felt it was time.  I was afraid of addiction, so i just quit.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm glad you got things taken care of & hopefully you'll be pain free very soon!!   Hugs for you......take it easy!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I'm glad you got things taken care of & hopefully you'll be pain free very soon!!   Hugs for you......take it easy!!



Thanks Laurie.  I have been walking around with the abscess since last Wednesday at Disneyland.  It has been excruciating.


----------



## Tikestoublie

Glad to hear you made it in to the Dr office. The shot sent shivers down my spine.  I such a big baby.  Hopefully the draining and antibiotics do the trick quickly. This is not the souvenir one is supposed to bring home from Disneyland - just saying. 

Take care of you.


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Glad to hear you made it in to the Dr office. The shot sent shivers down my spine.  I such a big baby.  Hopefully the draining and antibiotics do the trick quickly. This is not the souvenir one is supposed to bring home from Disneyland - just saying.
> 
> Take care of you.



Well, no it was not my favorite souvenir by far.  That I will be showing later in the trip report.  I had to laugh, when they were telling me where the shot clinic was she said "oh it is in hallway F for fear."  I had to laugh, and then she said "or depending on why you are down there it could be F for fracture."  Oh yeah they are a regular comedy routine.


----------



## Trentmom

aww....that sounds awful

I hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## koalagirl5

Oh, man, hopefully you'll be all better and won't have to make a return visit. Just thinking of Vicodin makes me shudder. I had it once after my wisdom teeth were pulled and I was knocked out for hours. When I woke up, I threw up like crazy. I then decided I'd just deal with the pain.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Wow, that sounds just awful!   Feel better soon!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> aww....that sounds awful
> 
> I hope you are feeling better soon



Thank you Kelly.



koalagirl5 said:


> Oh, man, hopefully you'll be all better and won't have to make a return visit. Just thinking of Vicodin makes me shudder. I had it once after my wisdom teeth were pulled and I was knocked out for hours. When I woke up, I threw up like crazy. I then decided I'd just deal with the pain.



I don't get knocked out by the Vicodin unfortunately it wires me up.  I am going to have to take something like Bendryl to knock me out tonight.  I am lucky, well I am not sure how lucky I am but I can take almost any pain meds except Codeine.  



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Wow, that sounds just awful!   Feel better soon!



Thanks I am at least not running a fever now.


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> Heck Vicodin is nothing.  When I got out of the hospital in 2007 I had 2 Morphine patches I wore and I went from Oxycodone and on and on in different pain meds.  Then I took myself off of all of it cold turkey after almost a year all together on pain meds.  I thought my dr was gonna have a heart attack.  I felt it was time.  I was afraid of addiction, so i just quit.




Very brave of you. Pill addiction is very dangerous. 


I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> Very brave of you. Pill addiction is very dangerous.
> 
> 
> I hope you mend quickly.



Thank you.  I was really surprised at how my dr had such a relaxed attitude about it.  She felt that she would rather deal with the addiction than have me quit like that.  I had visions of a serious addiction.


----------



## Karenann*

Wow-that sounds awful, Michelle.  Hope you are resting comfortably as you take care of that leg!  No waiting for August for you-so glad you insisted on being seen asap even though you did have to travel (as if you hadn't done enough driving already lately!)


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Wow-that sounds awful, Michelle.  Hope you are resting comfortably as you take care of that leg!  No waiting for August for you-so glad you insisted on being seen asap even though you did have to travel (as if you hadn't done enough driving already lately!)



I am so glad that I went today.  My stomach is still icky with the infection and honestly the pain pills are just not getting it done.  But, I am better than I would be if I waited to go.  I think that tomorrow I will get our next installment up.  I will have plenty of time while I take it easy.


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

AWW HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER.  Prolly around day 3 of antibiotics- then you will feel better. Forget the V pills and take a swig of whiskey... LOL jk... you cant drink alcohol while on antibiotics... if the pain gets real real bad just remember no more then 8 vicodins a day... or it will mess up your liver. So take six at one time!  !!!


----------



## kaoden39

tinksdreamwishes said:


> AWW HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER.  Prolly around day 3 of antibiotics- then you will feel better. Forget the V pills and take a swig of whiskey... LOL jk... you cant drink alcohol while on antibiotics... if the pain gets real real bad just remember no more then 8 vicodins a day... or it will mess up your liver. So take six at one time!  !!!



I could just see that.  Oh my.  I used to know someone that would take 8 tylenol at a time, and I would tell him time and again that were not going to help any more than 2 would.  Is it any wonder that he later stared having serious problems with his liver.  And that isn't the only problem that can result from too much vicodin.  

Thank you.


----------



## Marshay

Hey, Chele -- hope today is starting out a bit better!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Hey, Chele -- hope today is starting out a bit better!



Thanks Marsha.

I am so exhausted, I couldn't sleep last night for all the pain that I was is.  I am going to go lay down now and try and get a couple hours of sleep.

Today is my grocery day, so I will be going and getting it done.  I am going to try and make hummus today too.


----------



## rentayenta

How did the hummus turn out and how are you feeling?


----------



## kaoden39

rentayenta said:


> How did the hummus turn out and how are you feeling?



The hummus is great.  Berht(Kacy) made it for me because she knows how bad I am still feeling.  I am hoping that by tomorrow I will be better, I need to be.  We have a birthday party to shop for so there is a trip to the mall.  Ironically we were at that huge mall called Disneyland last week, and they didn't look for anything there.

I think that maybe tomorrow morning after I drive WBG to work I will work on this trip report.  My pictures got so goofed up I am confused on what day is what.  Maybe it is the fever.


----------



## Karenann*

Morning, Michelle, just checking in to see how you are fairing.  If there is no significant improvement after a couple days antibiotic, get yourself back to the DR!  I am just so sorry you have to deal with this - I had two foot surgeries in the last 6 mos so I am extra sympathetic to pain when walking!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sorry you were in so much pain yesterday Michele. Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Morning, Michelle, just checking in to see how you are fairing.  If there is no significant improvement after a couple days antibiotic, get yourself back to the DR!  I am just so sorry you have to deal with this - I had two foot surgeries in the last 6 mos so I am extra sympathetic to pain when walking!



Ouch foot surgery is not fun at all.  I have no signs of infection anymore, for that I am thrilled.  I should probably not have gone and done my grocery shopping yesterday, but it has always been my habit to do my shopping on Thursdays and I am a creature of habit.




DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry you were in so much pain yesterday Michele. Hope you are feeling better today!



Thank you Andrea.  I am a glutton for punishment, I am about to go to the mall shopping with my girls for a birthday present.  So later when I am suffering again we will know why.


----------



## Marshay

Oh, Chele -- I really do hope you can rest this weekend.  Let your body heal, girl!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Need to take care of yourself Michele!!  Hope things are getting better!

So sorry to hear about hubby's co-worker....please keep us updated!!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Oh, Chele -- I really do hope you can rest this weekend.  Let your body heal, girl!



Thank you Marsha.  Tomorrow I am not going to get up unless I absolutely have to.  



DizNee Luver said:


> Need to take care of yourself Michele!!  Hope things are getting better!
> 
> So sorry to hear about hubby's co-worker....please keep us updated!!



Thank you Laurie.  I just got home from the mall and realized that I cannot take any pain meds until after 9 o'clock tonight because Kody is going to her best friends sweet sixteen party.  So I am going to be pain until nearly 10 by the time I pick Nerdy Cookies up and get home.  Argh.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Can you take any tylenol or something to at least help it a little?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Can't anyone else drive??  Sometimes you just need to ask.......try to take it easy until you can get some relief!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Can you take any tylenol or something to at least help it a little?



I took Midol, it works better for me, and now I am going to take some Motrin.  



DizNee Luver said:


> Can't anyone else drive??  Sometimes you just need to ask.......try to take it easy until you can get some relief!!



Scotty will probably drive tonight if I ask him.  I just hate to ask him to when he has to work tomorrow.

I forgot to mention that Scotty started jury duty on Monday following vacation, and her got picked for the jury.  He ended up having 13 days away from his plant.  So today was his actual first day back from vacation.


----------



## kaoden39

This is my second attempt at writing this, I accidentally lost my page.

So, lets see Monday dawned bright and early.  Not quite as early as I might have liked.  Normally I use my cell phone as an alarm clock but I decided that I would use the one in the room.  Big mistake.  I woke up with a start.  It was 6:20, twenty minutes after I wanted to get up, ok that's not so bad I tell myself.  If I rush I can still make rope drop. No, oh well I still have four more days right?

We ate breakfast at the hotel.  Stovall's has a decent continental breakfast so we ate our breakfasts there.  At least on this day.....the rest will be a mystery for a while. 

My little group, consisting of WBG, Mom, Berht, NC, Loho and myself headed out in our mini van and Belan, Bawb, and Boo, took ART.  Who would get there first?  Which is faster?  Parking?  Or ART?  Well, on this day parking was faster.  Nerdy Cookies and Berht went into the park ahead of everybody else, they had their partners, Weird Bike Guy and I had ours too but we waited with Loho and mom for their partners.





WBG had the camera!!




















Yes, even on vacation he has a one track mind.





This is what I wanted to see.


----------



## kaoden39

We continued to walk to the bench we were going to wait for the three B's at.  While we were at the bench we goofed off.





Here is Loho and his hat that we got the night before.





Now, I love my son but umm he can over act even in a picture!!





Even Mom got into the game!





I even love the ticket booths!!





And look who it is here to meet up with us.  Two of the B's Bawb and Boo!!





So it all begins!!  We are here and I need to head out in search of processing my AP!!


----------



## Trentmom

Bummer you lost your first update, glad it went through the 2nd time

That a lot of pics of bikes 



Can't wait for more details


----------



## rentayenta

kaoden39 said:


> So, lets see Monday dawned bright and early.  Not quite as early as I might have liked.  Normally I use my cell phone as an alarm clock but I decided that I would use the one in the room.  Big mistake.  I woke up with a start.  It was 6:20, twenty minutes after I wanted to get up, ok that's not so bad I tell myself.  If I rush I can still make rope drop. *No, oh well I still have four more days right?*




The bold is the story of our trip.


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Bummer you lost your first update, glad it went through the 2nd time
> 
> That a lot of pics of bikes
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for more details



Oh just wait, there are more



rentayenta said:


> The bold is the story of our trip.



Oh wow.  Deja Vu...


----------



## DizNee Luver

Woo Hoo!!  Back to the trip report!!!  By the way......L VE the hat!!  I'm a hat person.....so this one caught my eye!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Woo Hoo!!  Back to the trip report!!!  By the way......L VE the hat!!  I'm a hat person.....so this one caught my eye!



I need to get a picture of Kody's, hers is like a hounds tooth print billed cap.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Oh I can't wait to see those ticket booths!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Oh I can't wait to see those ticket booths!!!



It truly means you are there!!


----------



## kaoden39

Wow I got confused I did my AP on Sunday.  Back to Monday.

Scotty and I decided that we were going to enjoy our days there.  And when I said no stress it was taken seriously.  We walked around and browsed in the stores.  All part of the great hat search.  Scotty has worn the same Disneyland hat for years.   He got it in 2005 and it is his favorite hat, it has been washed and washed.  It is time for a new one, and he will know the one he wants when he finds it.  I have been in every store that sells hats in Disneyland.  We looked everywhere at everything on Monday.  

The first thing we did was visit the gallery.  I was disappointed, I have never been before, and I was expecting more than a glorified store.  Yes, there are beautiful things in there, but honestly I think the only difference between the gallery and the other stores in the prices of the items they sell.





Forgive the quality but my cell phone can only take the picture.  I guess I was shaking.





I would love to own anyone of these paintings.  Next time I have several thousand dollars to spend on art I know where I can spend it.Not going to happen.  I am too cheap!!

We went the natural progression and went in to see Mr Lincoln.  I love this show.  I am a geek, I love history and since I was a child this is a favorite.  When we were there in 2007 it was the Steve Martin/Donald Duck movie.  Needless to say I was glad to see Mr Lincoln was back home.














WBG and I meandered all the way down Main Street.  We got our picture taken at every spot there was a photographer.






One of the cast members mentioned that Mickey would be leading the band down Main Street so we decided to ride one of the vehicles back down Main Street to get a seat and wait for Mickey.











I went and got us each some fruit and something to drink.  One thing Disney does well is their fruits stands.  I love cold fruit.  I got Weird Bike Guy a pineapple spear and myself a fruit cup that was extraordinary, it had grapes, cantaloupe, mango, apple, pineapple and I am sure I missed something.  It was wonderful, and thankfully I carry wet wipes in my purse.




















Soon it was time for my favorite leader of the band!!  Little story for you, when I was a little girl I would watch Mickey Mouse on TV with my parents.  I used to run up and kiss the picture of Mickey.  My nickname for years was Mouse.  Oh how I hated as a teenager to be called Mouse, and I got rather rude about it even.  And finally one day I realized that when my older cousin, and my grandma called me that it was with love, and I let them start calling me Mouse again.














All too soon it was over and we were off to explore.  Off to continue the no stress tour!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like a great day, just strolling down Mainstreet. I loved the Stitch painting! It was probably a couple thousand dollars though.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I'm hoping we get to see the band coming up Main Street with Mickey leading the way!!!  We've never seen the band.....even when we were there in 2005 for the 4th of July.....weird huh?!

The artwork they have is to die for.....I'd love to bring a lot of it home....guess I'll have to win the lottery first..... 

Glad to hear you refer to it as your no-stress trip.....was wondering if that truly was the case!


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

ooooooh!  I want to see Mickey lead the band as well!  How cool!

I absolutely love the James Coleman picture called "A Black Tie Affair" with Mickey & Minnie, I think in Italy?    I am sure it will come up if you google it.   That is my 'win the lottery' Disney Art.   One can wish, right?

Lovin' your report so far!   Had my thyroid biopsy yesterday so was a bit MIA.   All caught up now though!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sounds like a great day, just strolling down Mainstreet. I loved the Stitch painting! It was probably a couple thousand dollars though.



I don't remember exactly I just remember that they were expensive.



DizNee Luver said:


> I'm hoping we get to see the band coming up Main Street with Mickey leading the way!!!  We've never seen the band.....even when we were there in 2005 for the 4th of July.....weird huh?!
> 
> The artwork they have is to die for.....I'd love to bring a lot of it home....guess I'll have to win the lottery first.....
> 
> Glad to hear you refer to it as your no-stress trip.....was wondering if that truly was the case!



It is so fun to watch Mickey lead the band.  This is the second time I have never seen it and I have never seen it on the schedule either.




GoofySon'sMom said:


> ooooooh!  I want to see Mickey lead the band as well!  How cool!
> 
> I absolutely love the James Coleman picture called "A Black Tie Affair" with Mickey & Minnie, I think in Italy?    I am sure it will come up if you google it.   That is my 'win the lottery' Disney Art.   One can wish, right?
> 
> Lovin' your report so far!   Had my thyroid biopsy yesterday so was a bit MIA.   All caught up now though!




 I  hope everything is okay with you.  I tried googling it and didn't see what I was looking for.  I will figure it out I am sure.  He has a ton of Disney work that he has done.


----------



## koalagirl5

Yay, pictures!  I will be looking to see if I find myself in any of them. That would be pretty neat.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Here it is ...






I took a picture of the picture on one of our previous trips!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Yay, pictures!  I will be looking to see if I find myself in any of them. That would be pretty neat.



Oh yeah, I have pictures.  Not as many as I would like and not necessarily what I might take pictures of.  Next trip I am taking the pictures, because it is just going to be Dina and I reliving our youth. 



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Here it is ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of the picture on one of our previous trips!



That is beautiful, I would love to hang that in my home!!  You have great taste!!


----------



## kaoden39

I forgot an important part of our trip and I would be remiss if I didn't mention it.  Nerdy Cookies hates the HM.  I am not sure why except she hates ghosts and has not outgrown that fear.  Berht on the other hand loves it, so she convinced Nerdy to go on it.  While they were inside the ride broke down.  Now imagine someone who already had a problem with the ride is now stuck in the hallway.  As they are waiting Berht feels someone getting into her backpack.  She freaked out and moved it in front of her body.  They were getting into her pocket where she keeps her inhaler.  She wasn't a happy camper either.  Nerdy Cookies who is prone to headaches started getting a boomer of a headache while on the ride.  They wouldn't let them off, I told them that is they had let the cast members know why they would have led them off.  They were text messaging me frantically from in side the ride.  Needless to say I wonder if NC will even get on it when it is dressed up for NBC.

When it hit about 11:00 Nerdy wanted to eat lunch and we couldn't all meet for one reason or another so the girls ate with WBG and I and Loho, Mom and the three B's ate together.

WBG, Berht, Nerdy Cookies and I opted for Coca Cola Refreshment Center.  They have a really simple menu, hot dogs, chili dogs and sour dough chili bowls.  I have craved the sour dough chili bowl for so long and it was time for me to finally have it.  WBG who I figured would have that too really surprised me or maybe he didn't he had a chili dog.  And Berht had a plain hot dog.  Nerdy is her mama's girl in more way than one.  





This was my lunch with a soda.  It was wonderful.  Everything I had ever hoped it would be.

The girls decided that they wanted to stay with us after lunch.  I think their little experience on the Haunted Mansion was too much for the time being.  I wanted to visit Frontierland next.  I love the big shop over there, and I miss the Pendleton shop they used to have.  Sadly Pendleton is no longer in there.  My niece Stephanie either called or text messaged me to ask that I look for Chuggington toys? for Jason.  Well, I had no clue but I figured this was the perfect place to start looking and surely a cast member will have an idea what I talking about right?  No, unfortunately not.





But, I did find this cute little train and I figured at 18 months a train is a train.  I should have had Bawb with me.  He later told me Chuggington is a place.  I live and I learn.  Jason likes his train so I did good.

I bought a few other things like that bag that Kelly posted a picture of before.  I love the reusable grocery bags and I ended up getting a few more with Mickey Mouse on them, and they are in bright colors.  I found a great big one at the Disney Store yesterday while I was birthday shopping.  And great news to AP holders that they may or may not know you get 10% off at the Disney Store.





I had to have this pony tail tie.





There was something simple about this little key chain that I fell in love with.





And me I am a major Donald Duck fan and that made this a must have.

The next thing we did was head to ride the steam ship Columbia.  Scotty had never ridden on it and that was number one in his list.  I think that may be close to being his favorite thing.  By the time we got there the girls were arguing.  Kacy wanted to stay with us and Kody wanted to go be an independent teenager.  They got a hold of the boys and they were headed towards where we were and were going on Splash Mountain, Nerdy Cookies loves Splach so she went off with the boys and a very grumpy Berht stayed with us.

They were running both the Columbia and the Mark Twain so we sat there waiting for the Columbia to come back around.  





I love the big boats.






Finally the Columbia was coming back to port.


----------



## kaoden39

Here is was, our turn to ride the big ship.  And Weird Bike Guy was thrilled.





Our hearty Captain.





















These are of the museum below deck.


----------



## kaoden39

As you can tell Weird Bike Guy really liked this ride.


----------



## kaoden39

Can you tell by Berht's body language that she was still in a ticked off mood from her experience on the Haunted Mansion?





Some Disney deer out for a snack?





One of the natives saying hi and welcoming us to the neighborhood.  Yeah, that's it.





A boy and his pet.





Local mall perhaps?





More of it.





And more still.





Must be a big bird to use that nest.





Another nest.





And we are back from our trip on the rivers of America.





We went looking for a comfortably cool place to sit down, and I was really hoping to find one in the Golden Horseshoe.  I should be so lucky.





It was time to go back to the hotel and Boo was in hiding mode.


----------



## DizNee Luver

kaoden39 said:


> I forgot an important part of our trip and I would be remiss if I didn't mention it.  Nerdy Cookies hates the HM.  I am not sure why except she hates ghosts and has not outgrown that fear.  Berht on the other hand loves it, so she convinced Nerdy to go on it.  While they were inside the ride broke down.  Now imagine someone who already had a problem with the ride is now stuck in the hallway.  As they are waiting Berht feels someone getting into her backpack.  She freaked out and moved it in front of her body.  They were getting into her pocket where she keeps her inhaler.  She wasn't a happy camper either.  Nerdy Cookies who is prone to headaches started getting a boomer of a headache while on the ride.  They wouldn't let them off, I told them that is they had let the cast members know why they would have led them off.  They were text messaging me frantically from in side the ride.  Needless to say I wonder if NC will even get on it when it is dressed up for NBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was something simple about this little key chain that I fell in love with.



That's too bad about the Haunted Mansion.....in 2005....every ride Tyler & Derek did broke down sometime during the trip.....I think they were the cursed!!  lol

I have that same key chain hanging from my van's mirror!!!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

You know, we've never boarded the Columbia......weird huh?!  I told Mike that he should get his mom on it for the museum part....she's into stuff like that!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> That's too bad about the Haunted Mansion.....in 2005....every ride Tyler & Derek did broke down sometime during the trip.....I think they were the cursed!!  lol
> 
> I have that same key chain hanging from my van's mirror!!!!



The boys were the kiss of death huh?    I would have harassed them the whole trip about it.

Cute key chain huh?


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> You know, we've never boarded the Columbia......weird huh?!  I told Mike that he should get his mom on it for the museum part....she's into stuff like that!



It's a beautiful boat.  Weird Bike Guy just loved it.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

DS and I often say that we would love to get stuck in the HM in front of the dining room scene.   So much to see in that room and just never enough time!  

Love the key chains ... may be adding that Mickey one to my list for sure!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> DS and I often say that we would love to get stuck in the HM in front of the dining room scene.   So much to see in that room and just never enough time!
> 
> Love the key chains ... may be adding that Mickey one to my list for sure!



What I like is I think I will be able to beat it up.  The Donald one was a whim.  And no sooner had I gotten it and put it on bag than the boys were horsing around in our room and broke it.  Argh!!  I had to glue it back together today.


----------



## Trentmom

that is a shame HM broke while girls there in  there

Those boats look great, especially pirate looking one

Cute key chains


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> that is a shame HM broke while girls there in  there
> 
> Those boats look great, especially pirate looking one
> 
> Cute key chains



Yeah, from what Nerdy Cookies was saying earlier it broke down several places.  Both when they were walking and when they were in the Doom Buggy's.  At one point they actually did break down in front of the dining room.  If I was going to be stuck in a room I would prefer that one, there is so much to see.

Thank you, I rather like those key chains too Kelly.  I have more loot to show that I got but I want to try and stick to chronological sequence.  

I may post a picture on Life of my greatest treasure.


----------



## Karenann*

Glad you are on the mending path.  I love keychains!  Your new ones are so cute. They are a fun souvenir and there are so many to choose from. 

We've never broken down on a ride, but gotten to Splash just as it broke down, then back to POTC all the way to the door and it went down-all this in the first hour of our late night visit (9pm start) to a very crowded park! Oh well, we had a blast just being there running around and still got on many rides before midnight!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That's pretty crappy that the ride broke down for them. I love that ride, but if I were to be stuck on it, I might think differently. I know the ghosts aren't real, but when you're stuck with them, it's a little creepy! Hopefully she cheered up eventually. It's Disneyland!

And Dillon loved the picture of the Chili bowl. I have a feeling we need to make a stop there, cause he wants that, and I want the cream cheese pretzel! Yum!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Glad you are on the mending path.  I love keychains!  Your new ones are so cute. They are a fun souvenir and there are so many to choose from.
> 
> We've never broken down on a ride, but gotten to Splash just as it broke down, then back to POTC all the way to the door and it went down-all this in the first hour of our late night visit (9pm start) to a very crowded park! Oh well, we had a blast just being there running around and still got on many rides before midnight!



I am on the  mend, I still feel like crud but I am mending.  Thank you.  We broke down more than once on Small World.  The first time we were near the end and I don't really think it was really broken, I think there were too many boats and they were slow unloading.  The second time was in 2007 and they had overloaded the boat.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> That's pretty crappy that the ride broke down for them. I love that ride, but if I were to be stuck on it, I might think differently. I know the ghosts aren't real, but when you're stuck with them, it's a little creepy! Hopefully she cheered up eventually. It's Disneyland!
> 
> And Dillon loved the picture of the Chili bowl. I have a feeling we need to make a stop there, cause he wants that, and I want the cream cheese pretzel! Yum!



Oh and when Kody says she won't go on a ride again she is serious.  I think it is kind of sad.

The chili bowl was absolutely wonderful. Good enough to have more than once.


----------



## Marshay

Great pictures.

Love the hat...esp on your mom.

That sour dough chili bowl looked great!  I love when you can eat the bowl with soup.  YUM!

I'd love to be stuck on HM ... there's just so much to see in there and I feel like I never get to see it all.

Scotty sure likes his bikes! 

I like how they have two different river boats ... the one you went on looks cool (WDW has the other white one).


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Love the hat...esp on your mom.
> 
> That sour dough chili bowl looked great!  I love when you can eat the bowl with soup.  YUM!
> 
> I'd love to be stuck on HM ... there's just so much to see in there and I feel like I never get to see it all.
> 
> Scotty sure likes his bikes!
> 
> I like how they have two different river boats ... the one you went on looks cool (WDW has the other white one).



Yeah the hat is fun.  I got Minnie Mouse ear clips for my hair.  They are real cute.  

The chili bowl is so good.  And their chili seems exceptionally good too.  

I love the Mark Twain and that is what they usually have running.  That is the blessing of going during the on season is all the rides are usually up.  It was the first time Scotty has ridden the Columbia, as you can tell by his pictures.

And oy bicycles, I believe there may even be a few more bicycle pictures.

Now, you need to come to Disneyland so you can ride the Columbia and eat our chili in the bread bowl!!


----------



## betsywdw

OK, all caught up!

The Tigger Tails sound SO good!  I love when Disney keeps something a little special to just one place!

That Mickey Parade looks so cute!  I would love to see it one day.

I like the HM but wouldn't be too happy about a breakdown either!  Your poor girls!

Uh, that Chili Bowl looks AWESOME!  It's only 8:30am right now and my mouth is watering, 

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Marshay

kaoden39 said:


> Yeah the hat is fun.  I got Minnie Mouse ear clips for my hair.  They are real cute.
> 
> The chili bowl is so good.  And their chili seems exceptionally good too.
> 
> I love the Mark Twain and that is what they usually have running.  That is the blessing of going during the on season is all the rides are usually up.  It was the first time Scotty has ridden the Columbia, as you can tell by his pictures.
> 
> And oy bicycles, I believe there may even be a few more bicycle pictures.
> 
> Now, you need to come to Disneyland so you can ride the Columbia and eat our chili in the bread bowl!!



Oh, we definitely will plan a trip to DL..probably as a stopover to Hawaii, since DVC is opening a new hotel in Hawaii next fall.  I'm thinking maybe before Elizabeth goes to Kindergarten.

We leave in *10 days* (sorry just had to add that in!).  It looks like no rides/shows are shut down during our stay and longer summer hours.  So that hopefully makes up for the crowds and heat.


----------



## kaoden39

betsywdw said:


> OK, all caught up!
> 
> The Tigger Tails sound SO good!  I love when Disney keeps something a little special to just one place!
> 
> That Mickey Parade looks so cute!  I would love to see it one day.
> 
> I like the HM but wouldn't be too happy about a breakdown either!  Your poor girls!
> 
> Uh, that Chili Bowl looks AWESOME!  It's only 8:30am right now and my mouth is watering,
> 
> Hope you are feeling better!



Hi Betsy!! 
Thank you I am feeling better, I am still having a little pain.  No fun.  Kody is still really iffy about the ride.  And says that she isn't even sure that the Nightmare Before Christmas overlay will be enough to get her back on the ride.
Mickey leads the band in a concert and then marches them down the street.  It is a regular thing, I really enjoy watching it.  There are so many little things like that that make Disneyland special to me.
I am so thinking about buying some on those Luigi loafs of sour dough bread and making our own chili in the bread bowl experience.  It is soooooo good.




Marshay said:


> Oh, we definitely will plan a trip to DL..probably as a stopover to Hawaii, since DVC is opening a new hotel in Hawaii next fall.  I'm thinking maybe before Elizabeth goes to Kindergarten.
> 
> We leave in *10 days* (sorry just had to add that in!).  It looks like no rides/shows are shut down during our stay and longer summer hours.  So that hopefully makes up for the crowds and heat.



Well, you do know that they have added villas to the Grand California that are DVC?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




10 days!!  Wow it is so close.  How fun.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sorry to hear you are still in pain. Hopefully it's getting better for you!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sorry to hear you are still in pain. Hopefully it's getting better for you!



Oh it's better than it was for sure.  I see the Dr again tomorrow, so that is a good thing.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

That is definitely a good thing! Glad to hear it's not as bad as it was. Here's to hoping the doctor makes it even better!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> That is definitely a good thing! Glad to hear it's not as bad as it was. Here's to hoping the doctor makes it even better!



Thank you, I am sure that she will make it better.


----------



## kaoden39

I in my brilliant deductions decided that we should park in the DTD parking because I wanted to end our night here. 





We went to look at some of my favorite things at the DLH on our way to the Monorail and back to the park.





Including the wonderful waterfalls.  I love this a lot.





When we came upon this wonderful phone booth.  I figured Scotty wanted to do some Dr Who stuff.  





But, no our mild mannered man was a Superman instead.





And well I think Loho's picture says it all.





I wonder is WBG was trapped?





Somehow I think there may have been a sequence I missed with the pictures.





This sign for the Dreams tower struck WBG's imagination I think.





To me this is the gateway between DTD and the DLH.

I am not sure how many pictures per post are allowed so I am going to the next one.


----------



## kaoden39

When I last left you we were at the gateway to DTD.





Here is Bawb being way too nice to Nredy Cookies and carrying her back pack.  I think she paid him like a quarter and then later took it back.





Our first view on Disneyland that night.





The Finding Nemo subs at night.  Kind of a pretty sight I think.










I love this picture of Space Mountain.  It looks almost iridescent.





The old rocket ship.  Now it is decoration for like a coca cola refreshment place.





The subs in port.





This is Bawb with one of his childhood heroes.  I wish it had turned out better.





The one of Loho turned out much better.  I think he looks rather debonair.





WBG found someone taller than him...."Luke I am your father."  For those of you that don't know these were taken at the Lego Store in DTD.

To be continued......


----------



## kaoden39

Us three girls obviously on our way to shop in DTD.  Why else such serious faces?





Nerdy Cookies bought herself some ice cream while Berht and I visited Marceline's Candy Shop.  Oh my goodness!!  I got some fudge, it was a blend of milk and white chocolate.  Sorry I didn't get any pictures of it.





Berht on the other hand bought herself five Cheshire Cat tails, she loves her sweets.





Before I forget these are what Berht got instead of a hat.  She doesn't like hats.

Not long after the candy shop while we were sitting and enjoying our fudge or ice cream Nerdy Cookies went to the bathroom and dropped her cell phone in the toilet.  Thankfully before she went and it only got a little wet, but we had a tragic teen for a while.





I don't remember the name of this shop but, I had to have this picture of this bird.  It reminds me of my sun conure Cha Cha.





Weird Bike Guy got a kick out of this.


Okay so, we basically just goofed off in Disneyland that night we really wanted to do Downtown Disney so we did.  I love window shopping and DTD is one of the best locations for it.  The girls and I hit a few of the clothes stores, and the clothes did not fit their budgets, so they left empty handed.  Berht had the most money to spend but she wanted candy so she didn't buy anything.  She did find a few purses she liked but they were way too pricey.  All in all it was fun.

All too soon it was time to leave.  Now for my experience with the WoC.  As we were leaving the DTD parking lot you could see WoC, the very tippy top of it.  People stopped driving in the parking lot to watch it.  Okay I get that we all want to see it, but come on, we are driving here lets get it done!!  They had to have Anaheim police direct everybody.  I have never seen such a mess in my life.  Soon we were back in our room, and I was ready to rest.  After I loaded the pictures that is.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Here is Bawb being way too nice to Nredy Cookies and carrying her back pack.  I think she paid him like a quarter and then later took it back.



It was $0.08 and he stopped carrying it and I demanded a refund. He carried it again, but never asked for the money back c:


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> It was $0.08 and he stopped carrying it and I demanded a refund. He carried it again, but never asked for the money back c:



That's my girl.  Last of the big spenders.


----------



## kaoden39

Tuesday morning dawned bright and early.  





At least for most of us....





I brought Boo to our room with began a habit that we kept for the next couple of mornings.  So she could see the pictures from the day before.  We all went in together this day.  The girls once again separated from us, but for some reason I think Loho was with us.  He was going to Fantasyland with Bawb, Boo and Belan.  My mom had decided that she was too sore from the first day to go again on Tuesday.  No comment because I am a nice daughter.  Or I play one.





Obviously someone was ready to start the day!!





Some moments don't need description.





Someone made a conquest!!





This is my honey. 





Boo playing at being shy.





Belan and Boo with Pluto.





The three B's and the white rabbit from Alice in Wonderland.





We separated at this point.  WBG and I visited Aurora's Castle.  He had never been up it and I hadn't since I was a kid.  He knows how much I like the window displays.











That's all for tonight.  Goodnight kids!!


----------



## koalagirl5

Loving the pics! I never get sick of seeing the little ones hugging characters like that. It's so adorable.

I'm so glad you explained the backpack situation. I did a double take, wondering why Bawb was wearing a Camp Rock bag.  Nerdy Cookies may just be my new role model, even though she's younger.


----------



## APX

I guess it's not to late to say... I'm reading every page since 101, great trip. Cute kids you and your family have, hope they had a blast.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

More great pictures! I love the ones with Goofy. I also had to notice those benches!! They are so cool with the Mickey heads on the sides!!! Is that before you enter the park?


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> Loving the pics! I never get sick of seeing the little ones hugging characters like that. It's so adorable.
> 
> I'm so glad you explained the backpack situation. I did a double take, wondering why Bawb was wearing a Camp Rock bag.  Nerdy Cookies may just be my new role model, even though she's younger.



Isn't she something else?



APX said:


> I guess it's not to late to say... I'm reading every page since 101, great trip. Cute kids you and your family have, hope they had a blast.



Well hi there!!  Welcome to our zoo!!



DisneyStitch626 said:


> More great pictures! I love the ones with Goofy. I also had to notice those benches!! They are so cool with the Mickey heads on the sides!!! Is that before you enter the park?



Thanks.  Yeah those are out near the ticket booths on the esplanade.  We met at the benches everyday.  We drove and they took ART.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I am glad I looked at all your pictures before I went to work, cause I can't see them now.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> I am glad I looked at all your pictures before I went to work, cause I can't see them now.



Oh no!!  I won't add anymore until later today so you shouldn't miss anything.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sweet!  I should have plenty of time to see them between the time I get off work at 2 and lining up for our 10:15 Eclipse showing at about 7 or 8, lol.


----------



## DizNee Luver

More pics & trip report!!!!!

I love looking around the shops in DTD.....it's fun & free!!!!  Only problem I have is somethings catch my eye & then ut-oh......me want!!   Wasn't sure Mike was gonna get me out of the Anne Geddes store last year when we took the twins......sheesh I could have spent thousands in there!

The cheshire tails are purdy......but from having a tigger tail....they are WAY to sweet for my likings!!

We've never gone into the LEGO store.......Anthony would never want to leave & so we've avoided it...but think we'll venture in there this trip.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the update!   I hate to say, I didn't even know there was is a Lego store in DTD.   Guess I need to do more homework!   We love the one in WDW!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sweet!  I should have plenty of time to see them between the time I get off work at 2 and lining up for our 10:15 Eclipse showing at about 7 or 8, lol.



Oh my.  We need to keep you busy then.  The waiting will be unbearable.



DizNee Luver said:


> More pics & trip report!!!!!
> 
> I love looking around the shops in DTD.....it's fun & free!!!!  Only problem I have is somethings catch my eye & then ut-oh......me want!!   Wasn't sure Mike was gonna get me out of the Anne Geddes store last year when we took the twins......sheesh I could have spent thousands in there!
> 
> The cheshire tails are purdy......but from having a tigger tail....they are WAY to sweet for my likings!!
> 
> We've never gone into the LEGO store.......Anthony would never want to leave & so we've avoided it...but think we'll venture in there this trip.



I never tasted the Cheshire ones but I do know Kacy did not like them nearly as much as she did the Tigger Tails.

I purposely avoid the shops where I know I may be tempted to spend the big money.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the update!   I hate to say, I didn't even know there was is a Lego store in DTD.   Guess I need to do more homework!   We love the one in WDW!



Oh my goodness.  I was sad because they used to have a man made out of Legos on a bench outside that the kids have all posed with and he is gone now.  

I don't know about DTD at DW but there are all these outdoor stands at the DLR and they always have fun stuff to look at.  I am fond of all of the crystal things.


----------



## kaoden39

When last we left Weird Bike Guy and I were going to play in Aurora's Castle!!  And what a wonderful place to play.  

























And they lived happily ever after!!





WBG fist pumping his new bud!!





The window of the Heraldry Shop.  Unfortunately it wasn't open.  I love this place.





We caught back up with the 3 B's and Loho.  Here are Bawb and Boo getting ready to ride Dumbo.  Bawb hates heights, isn't it amazing the things we do for the ones we love?





This is the back of Loho's head, you will see that this is a trend.





Back of Bawb's head.  Get it?  I could do this all day.













Boo posing in Dumbo.




Bawb and Boo




Loho

more coming right up!!


----------



## kaoden39

At the end of this ride WBG and Loho went to get fast passes for Bawb, Loho and himself.  I stayed behind watching the stroller while the 3 B's rode on Casey Jr.  I drank my bottle of cold water and watched the world go by.  I like doing that and it will be a trend on this trip.  On the way to get fp's WBG and Loho got distracted by Big Thunder.  There wasn't a fp picked up after that.






WBG with 2 new friends of his!!









Boo went hat shopping!!





Another picture of the lovely Columbia.

At this time we were on our way to lunch.  We met the girls in New Orleans Square and decided what we all wanted to eat for lunch.  Bawb wanted his gumbo in the sour dough bread bowl so he and Loho had lunch at Cafe Orleans.  The rest of us went to Refreshment Corner because Boo who is a picky eater will eat a hot dog and I knew they had them there and the rest of us were up the chili in the bread bowl again.  I made it for dinner last night at home.  Yummy.

After lunch it was time to tackle Pixie Hollow.  Oh my.  Nerdy had a friend that she was getting autographs for so she decided that the fairies were a good way to do it.   It is so cute and I think that they really did it well.





WBG entertaining the crews in line.




Nerdy getting in on the fun.




She loves the camera.




So cute in there.




My hubby the ham!!

More later....real life calls.


----------



## DizNee Luver

We have that same Goofy hat & the twins love to put it on.......cracks me up!!  Boo looks like she was having so much fun!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> We have that same Goofy hat & the twins love to put it on.......cracks me up!!  Boo looks like she was having so much fun!!!



Boo is one of those kids that when she is on, she is really on.  Oh but, when she is off, I want to run and hide.


----------



## APX

A zoo?! No one told me about this zoo, im sad now.


----------



## kaoden39

APX said:


> A zoo?! No one told me about this zoo, im sad now.



What????  You didn't get the memo???


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I brought Boo to our room with began a habit that we kept for the next couple of mornings.  So she could see the pictures from the day before.  We all went in together this day.  The girls once again separated from us, but for some reason I think Loho was with us.  He was going to Fantasyland with Bawb, Boo and Belan.  My mom had decided that she was too sore from the first day to go again on Tuesday.  No comment because I am a nice daughter.  Or I play one.



That's a good picture of my FF5 shirt 



koalagirl5 said:


> Loving the pics! I never get sick of seeing the little ones hugging characters like that. It's so adorable.
> 
> I'm so glad you explained the backpack situation. I did a double take, wondering why Bawb was wearing a Camp Rock bag.  Nerdy Cookies may just be my new role model, even though she's younger.



Why thank you c:


----------



## kaoden39

When last we left we were in line for Pixie Hollow.  




Weird Bike Guy giving Boo more of a birds eye view as it were. 





Getting closer....





Here is Nerdy with the beautiful and friendly Silver Mist.  She offered me Pixie Dust so I could visit Neverland, but we decided that without wings that even with a happy thought it would be too difficult.





This is Nerdy with Tinkerbell.  Who by the way Nerdy Cookies wanted to be when she grew up.  She once asked me if she could be a fairy when she grew up.  I told her I didn't see why not.





Nerdy with Tinkerbell and Terrance.  I love how Terrance is dressed.

I was frustrated because the way they rush you through we got separated from Boo and Belan in the line so we got no pictures of her with the fairies.  During this line I started getting text messages from Loho, his tumor in his leg was really hurting and he and Bawb were ready to leave for at least a while.  I kept telling Loho different places that were cool for him to go rest at while we finished the line.

WBG hurried off to meet up with the boys to let them know where we were and that we would be on our way soon and Loho's tumor has been a big concern for us.  Yes, it is benign but it is in such a place it could break the other bone.  








Some pictures WBG took on the way to meet the boys.






When we left Pixie Hollow there was the face painting place and we stopped so that Boo could get her face painted.

And so we headed back to the room with plans to come back that evening after Loho had a chance to rest his leg.  But he wasn't feeling good, so I decided that we should just order pizza in and relax in the room.  Honestly I was glad to do so.  Bawb came and visited in the room and it was a nice relaxing evening.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I just love the way you feel when you're in Pixie Hollow!!!  The theming there is awesome & you do feel like you're there.  Last trip we saw Fawn & Tink......really hoping Addy gets to see some different ones & having Terrance there would be a bonus!!

Bummer your sons leg was an issue....but you probably knew it might be.  Glad you got an evening to relax!!  (when at Disneyland, sometimes a good reason is welcomed cuz normally you don't want to stop)


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> I just love the way you feel when you're in Pixie Hollow!!!  The theming there is awesome & you do feel like you're there.  Last trip we saw Fawn & Tink......really hoping Addy gets to see some different ones & having Terrance there would be a bonus!!
> 
> Bummer your sons leg was an issue....but you probably knew it might be.  Glad you got an evening to relax!!  (when at Disneyland, sometimes a good reason is welcomed cuz normally you don't want to stop)



And the next day was DCA, I wanted to be my best while I was there.  I have to ride Soarin' that is my must do ride.


----------



## Karenann*

I am loving every pic and description!!!!! Barely on right now, trying to fit everything in the last 2 days before we leave  YIPPEE!!! Hope you are feeling better and better.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Pixie Hollow looks so cool.   DS wants no part of it and I admit I am not too keen on the fairies but I really would like to see the surroundings. 

Sorry to hear your son's leg was giving him issues.     Hoping to read that he felt better after the evening of rest!


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> I am loving every pic and description!!!!! Barely on right now, trying to fit everything in the last 2 days before we leave  YIPPEE!!! Hope you are feeling better and better.



I had my return visit to the Dr yesterday.  All the infection is gone.  So that is good.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Pixie Hollow looks so cool.   DS wants no part of it and I admit I am not too keen on the fairies but I really would like to see the surroundings.
> 
> Sorry to hear your son's leg was giving him issues.     Hoping to read that he felt better after the evening of rest!



Pixie Hollow is cute and if you want to see it I think you can probably go see it after dark without fear of crowds and fairies.

Loren's leg is an issue until he has his surgery.  Thank you.


----------



## APX

Glad your doing well, and hopefully the surgery on the leg will go without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## kaoden39

APX said:


> Glad your doing well, and hopefully the surgery on the leg will go without any problems whatsoever.



Thank you.  It should, Loho has a good orthopedic surgeon.  I will be starting on DCA day.  I am hoping that I can get at least one of the kids to come and post their part of the trip.


----------



## Trentmom

I had some catchng up to do

Looks like your evening at DTD was fine. Love the lifesize Woody and Darth Vadar Legos. Super cool

Submarine at night is so pretty 

Awesome pirate ship

Boo is adorable of course, espeically ones where she hugging the characters

Bummer about DS leg. Did you set up his surgery yet?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> I had some catchng up to do
> 
> Looks like your evening at DTD was fine. Love the lifesize Woody and Darth Vadar Legos. Super cool
> 
> Submarine at night is so pretty
> 
> Awesome pirate ship
> 
> Boo is adorable of course, espeically ones where she hugging the characters
> 
> Bummer about DS leg. Did you set up his surgery yet?



Yes, you did, I am glad I hadn't started the part for today yet.

I love DTD, it is such a treasure trove.  There will be more from there for Thursday of the trip.  Grown up fun!!

I don't think the Columbia is supposed to be a pirate ship.  They are defending against the pirates of Pirates Island.  They have this hole bit they do with a cannon and the island.

I think the lagoon is so beautiful at night.  There is something quite romantic about it.

Boo's is real cute, and the best birth control I have ever met.  Kacy babysits her and now doesn't want any kids for a long time.

No word from the Dr office on the surgery yet.  I am giving a month from when we saw him to call and ask.  I realize he is busy so I am giving him a little space.  Thank you for asking.


----------



## Marshay

Great update and pics.

Yes, I know they have GCV but I'm thinking I would need to save up my points for Hawaii and could just do like you did and get a regular hotel room close by.

The Cheshire Cat tail looked really cute.  I think I could only eat one marshmellow though ... it looks super sweet.

Speaking of sweet, Boo in the yellow cupcake shirt -- I got that same shirt from JC Penney (I think) for Elizabeth!

Boo is so adorable with the characters.

I love, love, love Pixie Hollow.  That looks like a wonderful place to be.  

Sorry to hear about Loren's leg.

Oh, so the Dumbo ride in CA is over water?  That's really cool!


----------



## kaoden39

Marshay said:


> Great update and pics.
> 
> Yes, I know they have GCV but I'm thinking I would need to save up my points for Hawaii and could just do like you did and get a regular hotel room close by.
> 
> The Cheshire Cat tail looked really cute.  I think I could only eat one marshmellow though ... it looks super sweet.
> 
> Speaking of sweet, Boo in the yellow cupcake shirt -- I got that same shirt from JC Penney (I think) for Elizabeth!
> 
> Boo is so adorable with the characters.
> 
> I love, love, love Pixie Hollow.  That looks like a wonderful place to be.
> 
> Sorry to hear about Loren's leg.
> 
> Oh, so the Dumbo ride in CA is over water?  That's really cool!



Thanks.

I figured you would know but I wanted you to see the pictures I linked to.

They are sweet, I didn't try one, but, I did try the Tigger Tails and they are so sweet.

What a small world.  I love JC Penney.  My kids still get clothes there.

She was just amazing with them wasn't she?  The only one she didn't like was Terrance in Pixie Hollow and she wouldn't go near him.

I fell in love with Pixie Hollow.

Thanks about that.  Hopefully we can get the surgery over with so he only misses one year of marching band.

Oh it looks like Dumbo is over water but that is an illusion.


----------



## kaoden39

This is the day we decided to go to DCA.  I was so glad to sleep in.  DCA doesn't open until 10 am instead of the 6 am wake up I opted for sleeping in until 8 am.  And I was able to push it just a little further because we were going to eat at the Pacific Wharf Cafe.  They have these great bread bowls with scrambled eggs and bacon.  My oldest child Berht is crazy about bacon, but she opted out and had a chocolate muffin.





Here we are waiting in line for the bus in the Pumba parking lot.





"Cool folding bike!"





One of my favorite parts of DCA and they are getting rid of it.





They had these all over the park and we thought they were really cute.





Sights from the Wharf.





The kids rushing to breakfast.  Berht in her natural pose....cell phone in hand.





Almost there!!





While we were eating we were serenaded by this fantastic strolling mariachi band.





They even played Small World.  You have never heard Small World until you have heard it done by a mariachi band.





After breakfast we went to meet the three B's.  This is one of the woderful sights we passed.





I was feeling the color!!





WBG had never noticed the elephants before.





Great quartet rocking the oldies back in the backlot area in front of the Animation Building.





We were on our way to meet the three B's at the Tower of Terror.  NC and Loho went ahead were on it with Bawb.





The ToT





I swear all sorts of people walk past you....


----------



## Karenann*

Hey...cool pics!  Looks like you had great weather too. I didn't know the bridge was going down with the entrance change-bah!I will get to see the real golden elephants in Hollywood next week-I'll take a pic for you.


----------



## kaoden39

Karenann* said:


> Hey...cool pics!  Looks like you had great weather too. I didn't know the bridge was going down with the entrance change-bah!I will get to see the real golden elephants in Hollywood next week-I'll take a pic for you.



The weather was a little warm on a couple of days, but for the most part the weather was perfect.  It breaks my heart that they are taking it down.  Of course the real Golden Gate is only about 45 miles from me.  Thanks we would love to see that, and remember any cool bikes too!!


----------



## Tikestoublie

Wonderful posts. Boo is so adorable!  

Great news that you have no more infection. Hopefully well on your road to recovery. Was hoping Loho's leg would be kind to him on your trip but guess that failed. Fingers are crossed he gets the surgery quickly so he too can be on the road to recovery with you.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the pics!   Andrew really wants to hear that oldies quartet ... I think he came across them on Youtube or something and has it on our must find list!

Didn't know about the breakfast bread bowls ... hmmmm.... my list if ever growing!


----------



## Marshay

oh, the breakfast bowl concept sounds great!  I've done the soup bowls before but never breakfast.

I love the pic of the "mountain" in shape of an animal.  OK, what is that called?  I'm not familiar with the rides there.  Anyway, it looks so cool like it's coming out of the trees.

WBG taking pic of the folding bike --


----------



## DizNee Luver

I guess I didn't realize the Pacific Wharf did breakfast either....we've done the soup bowls many times!!    I love the all woman Mariachi band....we saw them in 2005 & I was quite impressed on how good they were!!

I'm excited for the changes coming to DCA, but also sad to see some of things go.......I love the California letters in the esplanade, I love the bridge over the entry....especially when the monorail travels thru it.....I miss the Mickey Head being on the loop of Screamin'......but I'm sure the changes will be just as exciting....at least in my dreams they are.....lol


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> Wonderful posts. Boo is so adorable!
> 
> Great news that you have no more infection. Hopefully well on your road to recovery. Was hoping Loho's leg would be kind to him on your trip but guess that failed. Fingers are crossed he gets the surgery quickly so he too can be on the road to recovery with you.



Thank you.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the pics!   Andrew really wants to hear that oldies quartet ... I think he came across them on Youtube or something and has it on our must find list!
> 
> Didn't know about the breakfast bread bowls ... hmmmm.... my list if ever growing!



They are good especially if they give you butter to go with it.



Marshay said:


> oh, the breakfast bowl concept sounds great!  I've done the soup bowls before but never breakfast.
> 
> I love the pic of the "mountain" in shape of an animal.  OK, what is that called?  I'm not familiar with the rides there.  Anyway, it looks so cool like it's coming out of the trees.
> 
> WBG taking pic of the folding bike --



I believe they call it Grizzly Peak.  There is a hole wilderness are for the kids to play in.  With mountain climbing, and rope bridges and such.

How could he miss the bike?




DizNee Luver said:


> I guess I didn't realize the Pacific Wharf did breakfast either....we've done the soup bowls many times!!    I love the all woman Mariachi band....we saw them in 2005 & I was quite impressed on how good they were!!
> 
> I'm excited for the changes coming to DCA, but also sad to see some of things go.......I love the California letters in the esplanade, I love the bridge over the entry....especially when the monorail travels thru it.....I miss the Mickey Head being on the loop of Screamin'......but I'm sure the changes will be just as exciting....at least in my dreams they are.....lol



I am sad to see the letters and the bridge go.  But, honestly I think the pier looks pretty cool with the changes.


----------



## Trentmom

Looks like a great start to the day

I love are u and WBG were standing in front of.. SO vibrant


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Looks like a great start to the day
> 
> I love are u and WBG were standing in front of.. SO vibrant



That's what I liked.  The colors are so wonderful.  I think it all has to do with the hole World of Color thing they have going on.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi there!!





Okay so this is a picture on the sign for The Beverly, which is my mom's first name!!





The guys peeking out of the toy box.





I can hardly wait to see this!!





One of the animators from Off The Page.





Boo on her second trip through the line to see Handy Manny.  She forgot to hug him the first trip through.





Boo nomming on some cotton candy.





Bawb nomming on cotton candy too.

Next we started walking over to the GCH to have lunch at White Water Snacks.  There were a few nacho eaters in our group.  Nerdy Cookies requests just two meals at Disneyland Nachos from either White Water or Croc Bits and Bites at the DLH and a Mickey pancake from the Riverbelle Cafe.  Now was time to fulfill one of her meals.





On our way Boo made a couple more friends.





We also visited the shop across from Soarin'.





We kept Boo busy for a while so that Belan could at in peace.













She loves to pose!


----------



## DizNee Luver

Is the Beverly new??  I don't remember seeing that before??


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Love the toys peaking out of the box!    And Boo is just too cute!


----------



## rentayenta

I agree that Boo is a doll. I am loving all your pictures.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Is the Beverly new??  I don't remember seeing that before??



I think it might be.  It is on the wall at the end of the street.  



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Love the toys peaking out of the box!    And Boo is just too cute!



Aren't they.  I just thought they were adorable.  Just wait I have more of her.



rentayenta said:


> I agree that Boo is a doll. I am loving all your pictures.



Thanks.  She is real cute.  Loren is with them today doing the family bbq circuit with their family.  And Bawb will probably at our house tomorrow.


Monday is Kody's 16 birthday.  Disneyland was in loo of any parties for anyone.  So, it is just the dinner of their choice and cake or whatever.  Kody has requested homemade macaroni and cheese, with brownie and ice cream instead of cake.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Then that is new......last time we went it was like the street kept going.....but definitely don't remember seeing the Beverly before....can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> Then that is new......last time we went it was like the street kept going.....but definitely don't remember seeing the Beverly before....can't wait to see it!!!!



Cool!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Monday is Kody's 16 birthday.  Disneyland was in loo of any parties for anyone.  So, it is just the dinner of their choice and cake or whatever.  Kody has requested homemade macaroni and cheese, with brownie and ice cream instead of cake.



Like I would have wanted a party anyways :B


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Like I would have wanted a party anyways :B



I know!!  You march to your own drum!!


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I know!!  You march to your own drum!!



And I'm not a big party person... Or a big PEOPLE person


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> And I'm not a big party person... Or a big PEOPLE person



Yes, Trixie.


----------



## Trentmom

What is Tangled? Is that a new Disney movie coming out ?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> What is Tangled? Is that a new Disney movie coming out ?



Yes, and this was the first I had heard of it but the poster looks so cute.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, Trixie.



My lack of people skills is starting to come back and bite me :c


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> My lack of people skills is starting to come back and bite me :c



I was afraid of that.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


> I was afraid of that.



Only this time, it's not really my fault at all ;D


----------



## kaoden39

nerdylightbulb said:


> Only this time, it's not really my fault at all ;D



I am sorry.  I am so glad I am not a teenager anymore.


----------



## cherbear

okay where in the world are their handlers?


----------



## cherbear

oh by the way, I've been reading your report for a couple of days, just getting around to posting.  LOL

I didn't read the PTR  so I had to go back and read a bit to find out about the nicknames and such

The pic of Boo eating cotton candy didn't come up, it was instead a duplicate of the previous picture.  And she's a cutie btw!


----------



## cherbear

Happy Belated Birthday Kody!!!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Finally caught up! Love all the pictures. The pictures with Boo and the characters are so cute. Sad that they are taking some of the stuff in DCA away. Although it sounds like they are keeping the letters for longer than originally planned.

That breakfast bowl sounds soooo good! Mmmmm. Looks like a wonderful trip so far.

Happy belated birthday to Kody!


----------



## kaoden39

cherbear said:


> okay where in the world are their handlers?



A lot of time you see the characters that aren't the big characters without handlers and even some of the big ones.



cherbear said:


> oh by the way, I've been reading your report for a couple of days, just getting around to posting.  LOL
> 
> I didn't read the PTR  so I had to go back and read a bit to find out about the nicknames and such
> 
> The pic of Boo eating cotton candy didn't come up, it was instead a duplicate of the previous picture.  And she's a cutie btw!



Thanks Cheri.  I went back and fixed the picture.  She is cute as a button but oh my such a handful.  I am going to add some more to the report later so you will see some of my favorite pictures of her.




DisneyStitch626 said:


> Finally caught up! Love all the pictures. The pictures with Boo and the characters are so cute. Sad that they are taking some of the stuff in DCA away. Although it sounds like they are keeping the letters for longer than originally planned.
> 
> That breakfast bowl sounds soooo good! Mmmmm. Looks like a wonderful trip so far.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Kody!



I loved the breakfast bowl.  I really like the sour dough bowls that they use at the DLR.  I need to mail you your stuff.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Finally caught up! Love all the pictures. The pictures with Boo and the characters are so cute. Sad that they are taking some of the stuff in DCA away. Although it sounds like they are keeping the letters for longer than originally planned.
> 
> That breakfast bowl sounds soooo good! Mmmmm. Looks like a wonderful trip so far.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to Kody!



Thanks


----------



## nerdylightbulb

cherbear said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Kody!!!!



Thanks


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Yes, and this was the first I had heard of it but the poster looks so cute.




Thanks....will have to look that up. Am Curious


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Thanks....will have to look that up. Am Curious



I think that it may be a new look at Rapunzel.


----------



## Belle Ella

It is. I originally thought it was supposed to be _called_ Rapunzel, but they went in a different direction. Not to mention they are focusing more on the guy (Flynn Rider) if you see any trailers that are out for it right now after Princess and the Frog didn't do quite as well as they'd hoped by hyping up a new Princess. I believe Mandy Moore is the voice of Rapunzel.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398286/


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> It is. I originally thought it was supposed to be _called_ Rapunzel, but they went in a different direction. Not to mention they are focusing more on the guy (Flynn Rider) if you see any trailers that are out for it right now after Princess and the Frog didn't do quite as well as they'd hoped by hyping up a new Princess. I believe Mandy Moore is the voice of Rapunzel.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0398286/



Thanks Jazz.  That is what I thought.  I fell in love with the poster.


----------



## Belle Ella




----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


>


----------



## Hollywoodhaha

Nice report!

It is called Tangled, by the way


----------



## kaoden39

Hollywoodhaha said:


> Nice report!
> 
> It is called Tangled, by the way



Thank you, and thank you.  This is the first movie that the poster got me interested.


----------



## Trentmom

any more updates Chele?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> any more updates Chele?



I will try and get on that.  I have been battling a terrible headache the last few days so I have just not been up to it.


----------



## kaoden39

When last we left we had stopped for lunch at WWS at GCH.  It was yummy but I fell real short of being good about food porn.  My bad.





Boo kept WBG bus for a while and soon Belan was done with lunch and it was time to divide into groups again.  This time the split was different.  It was WBG, Berht and I.  NC, with Loho, and Bawb, and Belan, Boo, and mom, in the other.









And we were on our way to what is quite possibly my favorite ride.  Unfortunately on this day it was for everyone else on this day too.  The Line seemed to go on for ever and ever.  I didn't get to do nearly enough that day.










This is a great place to cool off.  I love taking advantage of it.

As this day seemed to be going south I decided to change the flow of the stream by going shopping!!  Shopping helps everything right?  Well, a little at least.  So we went and shopped.  





I had been looking for the perfect present for Boo, and I wanted to get her a Tinkerbell I had seen in Disneyland but I didn't find it but I did find her namesake so I was buying her.





When this lovely little Tinkerbell was brought to me at the register because the wonderful cast member had known I was looking for her.  So I bought both.  Boo is mine!!  As you can see Tinkerbell was the perfect choice.





A silly nothing picture.  I had the camera for a second.   We stayed and visited for a few moments helping Belan keep Boo distracted from the stores in the area.  





Soon we separated and I was headed down Hollywood area again because I still had not ridden Monsters Inc and I really wanted to.  I saw this window and really loved the wimsy.





We saw this interesting couple.  I am sure Minnie knows nothing about this.





They were on their way to this wonderful show I think it is called Drawn to Life and I loved what I saw of it and next time I am watching a whole show of it.










After the show we meandered over to Monsters Inc. that was just reopening after a brief shut down.





This adorable machine is from the Monsters Inc que.





Here is another of those adorable little gardens.  Colors, colors everywhere.  It's rather chaotic.





As we were leaving I wanted to pose with the F, it matched my shirt.









The last one is for my Snow White loving friends.

Thus ends our day at DCA.  It sure is a good thing I am planning another trip in the last year!!  I missed so much of the things I wanted to see.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Sounds like a great day to me!!! And so does another trip! I love the World of Color gardens!!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Sounds like a great day to me!!! And so does another trip! I love the World of Color gardens!!



I haven't forgot your booklets.  I am mailing them on Monday!!  I promise!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

No worries Michele!


----------



## Trentmom

Sounds like a good rest of the day

Tinkerbelle and Boo dolls are so cute... Great buys 


That was a funny pic of Mickey and Cinderella together 



Thanks for pic of snow white


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> No worries Michele!







Trentmom said:


> Sounds like a good rest of the day
> 
> Tinkerbelle and Boo dolls are so cute... Great buys
> 
> 
> That was a funny pic of Mickey and Cinderella together
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pic of snow white




Ooh but wait there is more Snow White in the next installment.


----------



## Belle Ella

Always  to see more of me ... er ... I mean Snow White.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Always  to see more of me ... er ... I mean Snow White.



Well, hi there!!  Fancy seeing you here.


----------



## kaoden39

The morning dawned bright and early.  I was up at 6am and raring to go.  Was today the day I would get to see the rope drop?  I really crack myself up.  Alas no it was not.





My "boys" were busy playing.  Loho who will be 14 in 15 days is still a boy at heart and bought himself toys with his money.  I guess these are things that he wanted when he was little and I wouldn't let him have them.




















Weird Bike Guy and I were on the hunt for the perfect hat still and we stopped at the Mad Hatter on Main Street.  I am one to avoid the crowds so we went in through the museum and walked through that way to get there.  These are displayed in between Mr Lincoln and the hat shop.  WBG still did not find a hat and I still did not find the hair clips I was looking for dag nab it.  And before I knew it, it was time to meet everyone for lunch.  Now I know during this time I did more than visit the shops.  I am sure I also rode on the Pirates of the Caribbean and such.  

But we needed a place to stop for lunch where everyone would eat.  Boo is quite picky, in other words a normal child.  We decided to try the Troubadour Tavern, which actually is a great place to get the power meal for kids.  It has yogurt, string cheese, apple slices, and gold fish crackers and a drink.  What kid can resist that feast?  What a smart meal.  For grown ups they have bratwurst and the best potatoes.  I do mean the best.  I love a broccoli cheese potato.




















Hamming around before lunch.

When what to our wondering eyes should happen behind us but....













Not to mention who should walk behind us...








And poor Belan trying to hide.

to be cont........


----------



## kaoden39

And who should appear on stage below...








Boo was mesmerized by the whole thing.

After the show the Princesses do a meet and greet.  Who was I to know such thing?  My girls are past this, but who am I to turn down a chance to go down and visit those lovely ladies.  Boo and I left the others in the dust and went on a Princess hunt.  Unfortunately Cinderella was already closing her line.  Way ahead of the other ladies.  Maybe she had another date with Mickey.









This lovely Princess was more than willing to wait and meet Boo.  And Boo loved it.

















While waiting for our next lovely Princess I took a few pictures.









Look who we met next....I told you that there would be more of Snow White.  Now she was a major hit, and I think it was because she got down to Boo's level.

Soon it was time for Weird Bike Guy and I to have time alone again.  Sorry but, grown up time alone is wonderful.





And where did we go?  But straight to Small World.





























These boats are new since the last time we were there.  This boat has the best seat for wheelchairs.






















After Small World we hopped the train.....


----------



## kaoden39

So, I just totally lost the update to finish Friday.  I will rewrite it again later.  I don't have the heart now.


----------



## Trentmom

Great update

I love the Princess area......So pretty

Snow White is the best


----------



## APX

Never knew there was a princess thing... <.<

Might have to check that out if I go with a special someone or go with my niece.


----------



## DizNee Luver

I definitely need to get Addy over the PFF.  We've avoided it because we opt to do Ariel's Grotto Princess meal....but since there won't be any princesses for our WoC dinner.....I better make a point of doing this.  I've never even been over in that area to look around!!  Thanx for those great pics......I'm actually excited to go now!!


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Great update
> 
> I love the Princess area......So pretty
> 
> Snow White is the best



It is really a pretty area, I love the theming, I think originally they opened they played a live Snow White show.



APX said:


> Never knew there was a princess thing... <.<
> 
> Might have to check that out if I go with a special someone or go with my niece.



It's a great area to just sit for shade too.  And if you like baked potatoes it is a somewhat reasonable place to eat lunch.



DizNee Luver said:


> I definitely need to get Addy over the PFF.  We've avoided it because we opt to do Ariel's Grotto Princess meal....but since there won't be any princesses for our WoC dinner.....I better make a point of doing this.  I've never even been over in that area to look around!!  Thanx for those great pics......I'm actually excited to go now!!



And Laurie they have the Princess meet and greet there like Pixie Hollow too.  Where you can wait in line and they change the princesses out like they do the fairies.  I am glad my pictures are making you more excited.


----------



## Belle Ella

Aww. I'm glad they brought back the other things at PFF this summer! And yay!! I saw me again!!


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> Aww. I'm glad they brought back the other things at PFF this summer! And yay!! I saw me again!!



I found that I just loved it back there at the Troubadour Tavern.  It is a nice shady place to rest and there are clean bathrooms.


----------



## kaoden39

When last we left our intrepid pair were on a train bound for parts unknown.....would they make their destination?  Did they have a destination in mind?  Or was this just going to be a three hour tour?

Honestly when we got on the train we ha no real plans.  We were just going around the park and figure out where we were going.  I suggested going to DTD for a little adult libations.  Meaning beer to Weird Bike Guy.  He jumped right on it.  This might well have been the part of the trip he had anticipated the most.  When we got to Tomorrowland we disembarked the train and noticed that Innoventions was open because it had not been the last time he and I had wanted to visit it.  And while at Innoventions we were joined by Loho and Bawb, and this is where we lost them.  They discovered that there were video  games to be played and they pretty much stayed there the rest of that day.





















These are the sights that WBG found interesting.  Frankly it all bored me silly.  I just find the whole thing a waste of my time.

We went across to the little store across from there and it is a hast shop now.  We were still on the epic hat search.  Still no hat was found but I found some treasures that I had been looking for, and some I hadn't.





I had to have these.  I love my Minnie ear headbands but I wanted these clips.




I am even wearing them right now.




I thought these were adorable and they have been used.  There is another pair of pink ones in my purse.  I am wearing a pair right now. 

















Our next stop was the Monorail to DTD.  Little did we know that this would be the last Monorail of the day.  It had broken down right after we rode it.  Nothing personal I am sure.

We had one destination in mind as we went and it was indeed the Uva Bar.  Now I have wanted to go here since the first time I saw it years ago, and I was finally getting to go there.





I am a believer of using local businesses and this beer was from a Napa Brewery.  It was a good beer too.




WBG had a Fat Tire beer.  Hmm go tell.

While we were relaxing I was reading the specialty drink menu, and they had this drink called a Pineapple Upside Down Cake, that reminded me of my younger more carefree day so I decided that I had to have one.





Umm with another frosty beer mind you it was warm.  Oh my was this a good drink.  I love a good shooter.  I had to laugh at our cocktail waitress when she warned that the drink was a shooter.  We explained that we knew.  I must be looking old or something.  Should have worn something that shows my tattoos.  Long story short....too late....the shooters were to die for.  I so recommend them.  If you are 21 or over go to the Uva Bar and have yourself a PUDC it was sinfully good.

So, after that we kind of just wandered around and I got to visit every store I had ever wanted to visit but hadn't for whatever reason I hadn't.  Namely I can think of at least three reasons, but they were busy and I was going to take advantage of it.  It wasn't as exciting as I had thought it would be.  WBG was feeling a bit on the hungry side so we went to Wetzel's Pretzel's so that he could have a pretzel dog.  The kids and I had had them before when we were at the local mall but he hadn't and it is his type of food.  I thought they tasted funny but he didn't and enjoyed himself.  We would regret this stop later.

We finally ended up at the World Of Disney store in DTD.  It is the ultimate store of anything Disney.  I spent probably close to an hour just looking around.  I did get  some pretzels for snacking on at a later time and then we were waiting for the kids to join is for our trip back to the hotel and eating dinner before coming back.




Weird Bike Guy finally found something he wanted.  Any wonder?
WBG and I sat outside across from the WoD store on one of the planters waiting.  Somehow I ended up with the camera and I took this picture of the GCH over the store.  And these other pictures were taken.









Berht




My pirate WBG.




Nerdy Cookies and Berht goofing off with some of the Kettle Corn I got at the stand nearby.  It was great.





During this jocularity the boys were busy shopping in WoD.  Bawb had a big purchase to make.  He wanted Toy Story loot and he was on a mission to find some.   He ended up getting a Buzz there.  We all headed to the tram and then to the hotel before dinner so that we could rest and go back.  It wasn't to be because WBG and I both started feeling rather ill.  So yet another early night in.  Sorry kids!!


----------



## Belle Ella

I hated the stuff on the top floor at Innoventions (the video games, etc.) but I really, really loved the Dream Home and discovering the things in the home. And it's a perfect place to cool off on a hot day. Definitely in my book as something I would do again. To each his own 

Love the pics from the Tomorrowland Monorail Station.


----------



## kaoden39

Belle Ella said:


> I hated the stuff on the top floor at Innoventions (the video games, etc.) but I really, really loved the Dream Home and discovering the things in the home. And it's a perfect place to cool off on a hot day. Definitely in my book as something I would do again. To each his own
> 
> Love the pics from the Tomorrowland Monorail Station.



I would have loved to play with the things in the house but it was so slammed busy and you couldn't get near a thing.  And the majority of the time we were there was spent upstairs and well you know we share the same opinion on it.  

Thank you I love those too.  Especially the one of the Matterhorn.


----------



## Trentmom

Yay for adult time. Sounds like you and WBG had a great time 

What did WBG buy? Was that a shower curtain or somethng with Mickey on a bike?


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Yay for adult time. Sounds like you and WBG had a great time
> 
> What did WBG buy? Was that a shower curtain or somethng with Mickey on a bike?



Sorry I just threw it over my laptop to get a picture because I realized we hadn't got a picture.  It is Mickey on a bike t shirt.  And your head is on Mickey's body.


----------



## Trentmom

kaoden39 said:


> Sorry I just threw it over my laptop to get a picture because I realized we hadn't got a picture.  It is Mickey on a bike t shirt.  And your head is on Mickey's body.



Oh okay. That sounds really cool


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> Oh okay. That sounds really cool



And the perfect thing for him.


----------



## APX

kaoden39 said:


> It's a great area to just sit for shade too.  And if *you like baked potatoes* it is a somewhat reasonable place to eat lunch.



You have me sold, I LOVE baked potatoes.


----------



## kaoden39

APX said:


> You have me sold, I LOVE baked potatoes.



They have bbq chicken potatoes, broccoli cheese potatoes, and sour cream, bacon and cheese potatoes.  And the staff is great too!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LVE the clips!!!!  They're soooooooo cute!!!

I have to admit it......I've never stepped into the Innoventions Building.  The boys went last trip....so they were Tyler's pics during the trip report last spring.  Other than seeing TR's......I wouldn't have a clue what's in there.  With the twins in tow....we may find this place a nice "resting" & cool spot to check out.


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> LVE the clips!!!!  They're soooooooo cute!!!
> 
> I have to admit it......I've never stepped into the Innoventions Building.  The boys went last trip....so they were Tyler's pics during the trip report last spring.  Other than seeing TR's......I wouldn't have a clue what's in there.  With the twins in tow....we may find this place a nice "resting" & cool spot to check out.



I think the clips are perfect for little ones.  And obviously old ladies like me too.  What I like about them is how easy they are to put in and I was able to wear them all day and they didn't annoy me the way a hairband does after a while.

Innoventions is a great place to go cool off with the little ones.  There are plenty of places to sit in there, none are really quiet but there are a lot of cool places to sit.


----------



## kaoden39

I was gonna start the last day of the trip report but I need a name from my girls first. I know his name-name but I need his disboards identity.


----------



## kaoden39

Okay question answered and I am going to now start our last day.

The day started real early for WBG and I.  We were up off and on all night long being ill. I believe we had food poisoning.  Not fun.  Unfortunately for him he had it worse.  When he realized that I was still going to go with the kids to the park instead of sending them with my mom he decided to try and go with us.  We got kind of a slow start being sick and all.  It took us over an hour waiting in line to get to park.  I would rather go in later than we did that day the parking is easier.  But enough of that.  The first place we went was to have breakfast at the Riverbelle.  It was time for Nerdy Cookies to have her Mickey pancakes.  By this time I was feeling better, and WBG figured he would eat too so we ate.  Meanwhile the girls were preparing for their disboard meet with WDWtraveler27.  Come to find out he had just left the Riverbelle.  

Everyone split up and went their way.  Belan was taking Boo to Fantasyland again, the boys headed to their new favorite place, Innoventions, mom was going shopping and back to the hotel and Scotty and I?  We went to Pirates of the Caribbean.









As soon as we were done here we went in search of my Give a Day, Get a Day prize.  I had fully intended from the beginning to get the fast passes for everyone but since no one else was interested I decided I would get myself the gift.  Now in order to find it I stopped by City Hall, which if you have ever dealt with City Hall you know they are always busy.  I left WBG on a bench in the shade as he was feeling really sick at this point.  I found out at City Hall that I had to go across the esplanade to DCA to get my gift.  I made a point of getting us anniversary pins because this trip was on the almost exact same dates as our honeymoon 18 years ago.  Okay so that is cool, I was gonna get WBG and go.  Well, as they say the best laid plans of mice and men.....I left him in the shade and I was off to DCA by myself.  I should have taken the camera, I left it with him.  I did have my phone so there are a few pictures from my foray.





I love the compass in the center of the esplanade.

So I went to the shop in DCA, and right now the name escapes me.  I originally was just going to get my gift and go back to WBG but I figured he was in a good place so I shopped too.  




I saw this adorable shirt so I picked it up for my great nephew Jason.




Here he is in it.





Here it is, my GAD gift.  When I went to get it they made a big deal out of the fact that they had to get the AP one.  I had no clue they had different ones.  All I know is that I thought it was beautiful.  

I bought a few other things I don't have pictures of right now but I may add later.  I left DCA and went back to find WBG.  When I got there he was looking pretty green, so I suggested that he and I go visit Mr Lincoln so he could cool off a little in hopes of him feeling better.  I had high hopes but Mr Lincoln is not the miracle I had hoped for.  So I sent WBG back to the hotel with my treasures and our anniversary pins on the ART bus and I went to join the girls and Luis Enrique, aka WDWtraveler27.


----------



## Tikestoublie

So sorry to hear you and WBG got sick! Not fun. And here I was hoping to have a pretzel dog - now I not so sure. 

The last installments look great though.  Your family is adorable, though careful, the older ones might be offended by that.  Boo is a doll and while I can see why she liked the Tinkerbell doll I agree that the Boo one would be perfect. May have to find one for myself.

Anyways, great to hear more from you. Hope things are going well at home. Oh, and how is your sons leg doing? Hoping you hear something about getting it taken care of soon.


----------



## kaoden39

Tikestoublie said:


> So sorry to hear you and WBG got sick! Not fun. And here I was hoping to have a pretzel dog - now I not so sure.
> 
> The last installments look great though.  Your family is adorable, though careful, the older ones might be offended by that.  Boo is a doll and while I can see why she liked the Tinkerbell doll I agree that the Boo one would be perfect. May have to find one for myself.
> 
> Anyways, great to hear more from you. Hope things are going well at home. Oh, and how is your sons leg doing? Hoping you hear something about getting it taken care of soon.



It was pretty bad.  Don't stay away from Wetzel's because f this.  I am sure it is a fluke thing.

Thanks.  They were having fun.  Her and Tink are good friends now.

Thank you, things are okay.  I am planning to call the drs office to find out what is going on as far as surgery for Loho.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Awww phooey! It looks like I am going to have to catch up on your TR at home! The pictures all show up as x's at work.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Ugh, sorry to hear you were sick!   We love Wetzels but have never gotten a hot dog, just the pretzels.     Think we'll stick with that plan this trip as well!

Love the Buzz t-shirt!   Adding it to my list for my Buzz crazed nephew!


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Awww phooey! It looks like I am going to have to catch up on your TR at home! The pictures all show up as x's at work.



Well, I hope you can see them at home.



GoofySon'sMom said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear you were sick!   We love Wetzels but have never gotten a hot dog, just the pretzels.     Think we'll stick with that plan this trip as well!
> 
> Love the Buzz t-shirt!   Adding it to my list for my Buzz crazed nephew!



We have had them before at the mall and never had a problem so who knows?

Warning on the Buzz shirt, it runs small.


----------



## Trentmom

oh man

that is awful WBG and you were so sick

Gload you felt better as the day went on. Poor Wbg

Those ears are awesome!!!

Your nephew looks adorable in that shirt


----------



## kaoden39

Trentmom said:


> oh man
> 
> that is awful WBG and you were so sick
> 
> Gload you felt better as the day went on. Poor Wbg
> 
> Those ears are awesome!!!
> 
> Your nephew looks adorable in that shirt




It was a bad day for him.  It was a good thing he left when he did because he ended up being really sick that afternoon.

I love ears.  I still wearing them from time to time.

I think Jason looks real cute in it too.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Thanks for the warning on the shirt sizing.   Dnephew is small but I will still probably buy a size up!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> Thanks for the warning on the shirt sizing.   Dnephew is small but I will still probably buy a size up!



Your welcome.  Jason is on the small size and normally I would buy 18 months and I bought a two in it because I had to have it for him.  And you see how a two fits on him.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Caught up again! 

Sorry to hear you got sick while you were there. That's no fun.

Those potatoes sound so good! If it wasn't windy and raining here right now, I might be tempted to go put a potato on the bbq and make up the sour cream, cheese and bacon bits one. Mmmmmm!

Love the hat, it's really cool.

I also love that picture of the Matterhorn from the monorail.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Caught up again!
> 
> Sorry to hear you got sick while you were there. That's no fun.
> 
> Those potatoes sound so good! If it wasn't windy and raining here right now, I might be tempted to go put a potato on the bbq and make up the sour cream, cheese and bacon bits one. Mmmmmm!
> 
> Love the hat, it's really cool.
> 
> I also love that picture of the Matterhorn from the monorail.



Oh thanks. 

Those potatoes were great hits with us.

Oh you mean my clips?  Aren't they cute?

That is my favorite view of the Matterhorn.  There are a few more pictures that were taken that I may post after the trip report is done and there is one of the Matterhorn at a different time of day.


----------



## FHS_chick_2005

kaoden39 said:


> I saw this adorable shirt so I picked it up for my great nephew Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is in it.



he is a "great" nephew isn't he  he's too cute!


----------



## onelilspark

I'm such a slacker...I just caught up on your TR!


----------



## kaoden39

FHS_chick_2005 said:


> he is a "great" nephew isn't he  he's too cute!



Of course you aren't at all partial?    Yes, your son is great!!



onelilspark said:


> I'm such a slacker...I just caught up on your TR!



I hope you are enjoying it!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

LVE the GAD Mickey pin set!!!!  Can't wait to get mine!!!


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

Wow... I missed a lot over the course of my travels last month! I am working on it though! Up to page 110! I won't drag everyone back there by making comments about what I've read so far ~ just wanted you to know I'm reading, enjoying and getting caught up! Maybe I'll catch you before you finish!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> LVE the GAD Mickey pin set!!!!  Can't wait to get mine!!!



Isn't it adorable?  I need to find the perfect place to put it.



lovebuzzandwoody said:


> Wow... I missed a lot over the course of my travels last month! I am working on it though! Up to page 110! I won't drag everyone back there by making comments about what I've read so far ~ just wanted you to know I'm reading, enjoying and getting caught up! Maybe I'll catch you before you finish!



Welcome back Nicole.  I am not in a rush to finish the trip report.  Although there are some funny pictures.  Relax, don't worry.


----------



## koalagirl5

I've been MIA for a while, but caught up!  I'm a bit disappointed though. I was so sure I'd spot myself in one of your pics.  Our last day there was the 17th, oh well. I suppose the chances of that happening were pretty slim.

I have to get a set of those ear clips next time I visit! So adorable!


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> I've been MIA for a while, but caught up!  I'm a bit disappointed though. I was so sure I'd spot myself in one of your pics.  Our last day there was the 17th, oh well. I suppose the chances of that happening were pretty slim.
> 
> I have to get a set of those ear clips next time I visit! So adorable!



Hi there!!  I was thinking about you the other day.  I am glad to see you back.  I am sorry that we didn't cross paths.  Who knows maybe we'll cross paths on another trip?

I fell in love with those clips, I saw them in someones hair so I looked all over Disneyland for them.  And yes, I have worn them since I got home.


----------



## koalagirl5

kaoden39 said:


> Hi there!!  I was thinking about you the other day.  I am glad to see you back.  I am sorry that we didn't cross paths.  Who knows maybe we'll cross paths on another trip?
> 
> I fell in love with those clips, I saw them in someones hair so I looked all over Disneyland for them.  And yes, I have worn them since I got home.



I bought some Minnie ear headbands (yes, more than one ) and now I think I will be Minnie for Halloween just to get more use out of them.

After finishing up with my own TR, I kind of forced myself to decompress. Constantly reading posts about DLR was making me crazy to go back already, and I was even wondering how I could scrape up money to go again soon. Since I technically can't afford it, I took a break from torturing myself.

I do want to save my money to return the week after Thanksgiving, maybe as soon as next year. It would be great to experience the holiday decorations, and I've read that that week is a great time crowd-wise to go.


----------



## kaoden39

koalagirl5 said:


> I bought some Minnie ear headbands (yes, more than one ) and now I think I will be Minnie for Halloween just to get more use out of them.
> 
> After finishing up with my own TR, I kind of forced myself to decompress. Constantly reading posts about DLR was making me crazy to go back already, and I was even wondering how I could scrape up money to go again soon. Since I technically can't afford it, I took a break from torturing myself.
> 
> I do want to save my money to return the week after Thanksgiving, maybe as soon as next year. It would be great to experience the holiday decorations, and I've read that that week is a great time crowd-wise to go.



Oh goodness, I find that I do the same thing and I need to get away.  Right now I really want to go camping.  Getting WBG to agree is another thing.  I thought he would be thrilled at the idea but he is fighting it.  I don't understand it.

I have a Minnie headband from a past trip that I still wear, I find that it keeps my hair out of my eyes better and more comfortably than most others.  I just don't wear it out and about.


----------



## lovebuzzandwoody

All! Caught! Up! 


Love the little minnie ears and the clippies too! I've never seen the ears before. I can't stand to wear a hat or a headband all day but I'd wear those little ears in a heartbeat! 


Your pics of IASW took me right back to when I went to DL waaaayyy back in 1987. "Yours" is so much prettier on the outside than "ours".


----------



## kaoden39

lovebuzzandwoody said:


> All! Caught! Up!
> 
> 
> Love the little minnie ears and the clippies too! I've never seen the ears before. I can't stand to wear a hat or a headband all day but I'd wear those little ears in a heartbeat!
> 
> 
> Your pics of IASW took me right back to when I went to DL waaaayyy back in 1987. "Yours" is so much prettier on the outside than "ours".



Well, Hi there!!

I fell in love with them and I do use them at home to keep my hair out of my face.  I haven't worm them a way from home yet but who knows I just might.

I love the outside of Small World.  It;s sad that the one in DW isn't like that, it's part of it's charm.


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

kaoden39 said:


> I love the outside of Small World.  It;s sad that the one in DW isn't like that, it's part of it's charm.



I definitely agree ... cannot wait to see the one in DL in person!


----------



## kaoden39

GoofySon'sMom said:


> I definitely agree ... cannot wait to see the one in DL in person!



I can hardly wait for you to see it!!  I need to finish this trip report, or at least add another installment.


----------



## kaoden39

When I last left the trip report I was going to go join the girls and Luis Enrique for a little because it would soon be lunch time.  And I really didn't want to go play video games at Innoventions with the boys.  Sorry but I am not wasting my time playing video games at Disneyland.  So off to Fantasyland I went.  Oh and I took the camera and WBG took the goodies so I didn't have to carry them all.

























This photo set started.  The first photo or two were taken by Nerdy Cookies and then I took over.  What a fun trio they are!!

We four were on our way to go meet up with Belan, Boo, Bawb, and Loho, at the Troubadour Tavern for lunch.  What can I say?  The shade is nice and the potatoes are good.  And it is a place where Boo will actually eat.  While I was ordering the food the kids took pictures.






















to be continued....


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Aw, I can't see them again.   I will have to read it when I get home later.


----------



## kaoden39

I love this last photo.  There is something said for an honest non posed picture.  

I was going to hang out with Belan and Boo, but Boo had a meltdown and was just ready to go back to the hotel.  After much discussion I decided to go with the boys.  The other trio was headed for DCA with the camera and directions to take pictures.  Guess how many they took?  Absolutely zero!!  The boys and I got on the train.




Loho and I horsing around on the train.  We got on the train there at the Fantasyland/Toontown station.  The boys lasted with me until they heard the siren song of Innoventions.  One whole train station and I was alone again.  Don't get me wrong, I wasn't sad.  I went to my favorite place in the parks, can you guess where it is?  For those of you that guessed New Orleans Square you are so right.  And here I was without a camera.  Argh, but I did have my phone so I got some pictures.









I decided to find a seat near here to get a picture of this lovely lady for one of Berht's friends who is in love with Tiana.  Not bad for my phone.

This is it for now.  I need to organize my left over pictures and I will add the last installment.


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Aw, I can't see them again.   I will have to read it when I get home later.



Well that sucks.  I seem to do that a lot!!


----------



## DizNee Luver

The kids weren't hams for the camera were they?? 

My kids got all excited to see the picture of Tiana!!  They really want to see her!!


----------



## DisneyStitch626

I can see them now! Don't worry, it's not you. It's my work computer. It doesn't like some of those photo sharing sites for some reason. 

Too bad that no one took pictures with your camera, but at least you got some good ones with your phone! I can't wait to see New Orleans Square!


----------



## kaoden39

DizNee Luver said:


> The kids weren't hams for the camera were they??
> 
> My kids got all excited to see the picture of Tiana!!  They really want to see her!!



I know!!  I thought they were great!!

She does a show in New Orleans Square where she sings and on some of them she does a meet and greet.  I have a few pictures left from that to share and from around the area.  And a couple of others I found.



DisneyStitch626 said:


> I can see them now! Don't worry, it's not you. It's my work computer. It doesn't like some of those photo sharing sites for some reason.
> 
> Too bad that no one took pictures with your camera, but at least you got some good ones with your phone! I can't wait to see New Orleans Square!



Most of my pictures are posted from facebook and then the ones from my phone are on photobucket.  

New Orleans Square is my favorite part of the park.  There is a little place on the back of one of the restaurants a window where you can go buy drinks and fritters.  I have to recommend that for a snack.


----------



## DisneyStitch626

Facebook is blocked on my computer at work, which is why i can't see those ones. And sometimes Photobucket gives me trouble and sometimes its totally fine. It's weird. It's all good at home though!

The fritters sound so good! I can't wait to just browse around the shops and little areas like that.


----------



## nerdylightbulb

kaoden39 said:


>



This one is _my _favorite


----------



## kaoden39

DisneyStitch626 said:


> Facebook is blocked on my computer at work, which is why i can't see those ones. And sometimes Photobucket gives me trouble and sometimes its totally fine. It's weird. It's all good at home though!
> 
> The fritters sound so good! I can't wait to just browse around the shops and little areas like that.



There is so much wonderful stuff in that area of the park.  



nerdylightbulb said:


> This one is _my _favorite



I really like that one too.


----------



## travelmel

kaoden39 said:


> Here it is, my GAD gift.  When I went to get it they made a big deal out of the fact that they had to get the AP one.  I had no clue they had different ones.  All I know is that I thought it was beautiful.
> 
> I bought a few other things I don't have pictures of right now but I may add later.  I left DCA and went back to find WBG.  When I got there he was looking pretty green, so I suggested that he and I go visit Mr Lincoln so he could cool off a little in hopes of him feeling better.  I had high hopes but Mr Lincoln is not the miracle I had hoped for.  So I sent WBG back to the hotel with my treasures and our anniversary pins on the ART bus and I went to join the girls and Luis Enrique, aka WDWtraveler27.



I love these pins. They are bright and simple and really remind me of old school Disneyland pins (the round kind we used to call buttons!). Very classic. I love this look      
note: there is no bouncing in the classics


----------



## kaoden39

travelmel said:


> I love these pins. They are bright and simple and really remind me of old school Disneyland pins (the round kind we used to call buttons!). Very classic. I love this look
> note: there is no bouncing in the classics



You know I thought of the classics too when I saw it.  I love having the pins and I love having such a cool place to put them.


----------



## Trentmom

hey

are you at the end of your TR?

I was slacking and not sure if I missed the end or not?


----------

